# The Official Tramadol Discussion Thread



## J.Tweezy

So i'm comin down off some yay and decided i would tell everyone about my love for tramadol. I stumbled across it by accident and i'm not sure why but this little unknown drug really changed my life. I've pretty much tried everything, well at least everything i can get my hands on. A lot of people say its a pussy drug and oxy and norcs are way better but when i take tramadol i feel so uncontrollably happy its unbelievable. Also are there any negative aspects to long term use, internally like liver damage or anything. I was taking 5-8 tramadol daily for about 4 months and i had no problems when i ran out but I havent done them in about a year but given the oppertunity i would take them without question.

Does any one else like tramadol or am i the only one?


----------



## Dxmmonster

use to be amazing. after 3 years of abuse theyv lost their magic.

<<hhaha. post No.666


----------



## delphinen

And here we go again... thank you very much FDA.
Codeine should be OTC, Tramadol not.


----------



## Tsukasa

Tramadol should be schedule 1. It's extremely addictive and withdrawals are potentially even worse than that of heroin or oxy's. 

I take them everyday and yea I do love them. They give me energy, calmness, and take away all my aches and pains.


----------



## Swift Serenity

last time i did tramadol nothing happen to me. im scared to do more because of the dangers with seizures. its not worth it to me ill stick to hydrocodone


----------



## Obyron

Meh, Schedule 3 at most. They have valid medical uses which (should) exclude them from Schedule I, and if you take a look at most of the medicines on Schedule 2, you'll realize Tramadol is nowhere near as dangerous. 10/325 hydros are Schedule 3 as are Tylenol 3s. I'd hate to think Tramadol was scheduled higher than vicodin.


----------



## candygram

I like (hate) 'em.  I don't really get much of an opiate feel from them, they can be good for taking the edge off when withdrawing from other opiates.

They're a great anti-depressant though, great for energy and motivation. 

After taking them for a long time, withdraw was absolute hell, I could barely move off the couch.


----------



## koko

i dunno how you all love tramadol this much and talk about withdrawls, you all must have never taken anything serious.  tramadol is something i take when im coming down off of opiates like morphine and shit.  it doesnt reallly do anything but take some pain away.  it kinda makes me feel good but its not like fun or cool.  i wouldnt pay more than a dollar for a single one no matter what mg it is.  but if you like them really than its better than a lot of shit you could be hooked on.  ive taken tramadol a lot and never had withdrawls from it, but i take it when im out of morphine and i dont get any withdrawls from the morphine so its good in that way.


----------



## paranoid android

Pillthrill said:


> I LOVE IT! BETTER THAN SEX!  Sadly I have none now. Its happiness in a pill and it would certainly offset my depression. With Tram, you either love it or you hate it.



Damn i love opiates especially dilaudid and morphine but i wouldnt rank them or any other drug anywhere near as good as sex! You must really like your tramadol lol.

 I don't like tramadol but i don't hate it either. I save my hate for darvon . I don't like it nearly as much as codeine and i don't .like it as much as demerol either but it works better for dopesickness then demerol does. Not that thats saying alot but it helps my mood abit during withdrawals and helps the shivering and shaking. So it's better then nothing.

 I don't like the seizure risk especially since im on wellbutrin and sometimes seroquel as well both of which lower the seizure threshold.



> i take it when im out of morphine and i dont get any withdrawls from the morphine so its good in that way.



 Morphine is the opiate im usually on as well but tramadol only helps the withdrawals very slightly for me atleast.


----------



## Obyron

koko said:


> i dunno how you all love tramadol this much and talk about withdrawls, you all must have never taken anything serious.  tramadol is something i take when im coming down off of opiates like morphine and shit.  it doesnt reallly do anything but take some pain away.  it kinda makes me feel good but its not like fun or cool.  i wouldnt pay more than a dollar for a single one no matter what mg it is.  but if you like them really than its better than a lot of shit you could be hooked on.  ive taken tramadol a lot and never had withdrawls from it, but i take it when im out of morphine and i dont get any withdrawls from the morphine so its good in that way.



If you'll do some reading you'll find that in addition to being an opiate, Tramadol also acts as a mild SSRI (antidepressant). This is why it makes you feel so good, and why people use it for focus, etc. etc. The problem though is that if you get used to a daily habit and then stop taking it, not only do you get the opiate withdrawal, but you get SSRI withdrawal and potentially SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome.


----------



## Gr8tful1

delphinen said:


> And here we go again... thank you very much FDA.
> Codeine should be OTC, Tramadol not.



I can get over the counter Codeine Phosphate cough syrup at a local pharmacy here in Ohio. Is that the same thing? All you have to do is go up to the desk and ask them for it, sign a paper with your name and addy and why you need it. Limit to two bottles a month.


----------



## gorgoroth

codeine shits all over lame tramadol IMO.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ I tried to use codeine to get off of tramadol. Still felt like shit. I like tramadol better because it also gives me calmness and physical energy from the SNRI effects. So it's more useful than codeine, but not as recreational when you get a tolerance..


----------



## phatass

I like the warm noddy feeling of codeine more than the feeling of tramadol which IME doesn't give much of a feeling at all...


----------



## Colmes

from my expierience. the theraputic value of tramadol (assuming not for pain) and for anxiety, or a comedown, is negligable in comparrison with how addictive it is when used in the long term, and how quickly tolerance builds up. Also...isnt there something like, if you take over 200mg you risk  of seizures goes up? I dont want a seizure.


----------



## wungchow

I'm one of those people that gets a great buzz off tramadol.

However, it's kind of a delayed-action high. I pop three tramadol and it takes about 2-3 hours for me to feel the opiate high (due to the o-desmethyl metabolite.) My pupils constrict and I get VERY itchy. My liver is a champ at doing that particular conversion. because I get high as a kite off 2 tramadol even.


----------



## YOUNGWOLF

wungchow said:


> I'm one of those people that gets a great buzz off tramadol.
> 
> However, it's kind of a delayed-action high. I pop three tramadol and it takes about 2-3 hours for me to feel the opiate high (due to the o-desmethyl metabolite.) My pupils constrict and I get VERY itchy. My liver is a champ at doing that particular conversion. because I get high as a kite off 2 tramadol even.



Shit I'm getting some soon and I sure hope to hell I feel like you do when you take it.


----------



## InTheZone614

I agree that it does help with opiate w/d (helped me a lot during periods of no oxy)
The first few times I took it, I got a wierd nervous "coming up" type of feeling....then about an hour or so after i popped em I felt a very nice warm feeling.........I mean, it's nowhere near as good as my drug of choice (oxycodone) but nonetheless a mildly pleasurable feeling.... be careful with em though, I have read multiple things about tram withdrawal being pretty shiteous.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tramadol is my 2nd favorite drug. I've done EVERY drug. It's better than MDMA, by far. The opiate effect is what gets me with the noradrenaline effects and the SSRI effects. It's the best. Ever...Forever.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Yea, it feels like i'm rolling on tramadol sometimes, but it isn't as good or rather uncompareable to pure MDMA in my opinion.


----------



## koko

you are fucking crazy if tramadol is better to you than mdma


----------



## KS78

It was quite good at the beginning, then I started using Hydrocodone, the Heroin. After having experienced these opiates, somehow Tramadol started to give me very bad nausea and I never got nauseaus from even mainlining Heroin or Speedballs; tried to take it to keep the H withdrawal at bay but even 50mgs was enough to make me puke like hell.

It used to give me lots of energy and made me feel kinda happy but as I said it's over for me.


----------



## DJ25

Yeah Tramdol is a weird drug. When I first experienced it I was high for like a month, suddenly tolerance came from nowhere and they feel nowhere near as euphoric as they did. I thought I found a drug that would change my life at first so I know how the lovers of tramadol feel. I still use it for pain but mainly out of habit and for a little energy and clear headed feeling. Still good for pain though, and if I take it continuously throughout the day it keeps my codeine withdrawals at bay (dose evry 2 hours or so). I much prefer codeine- no seizure risk, much more predictable feeling. Sometimes Trams can make me edgy- sometimes self confident.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

My dog told me Tramadol kicks ass. so i traded him some for some norcos.

 then he licked his nuts & walked away


----------



## romanticnihilist

Tramadol makes me do art and love people. However it is no where near sex.


----------



## koko

yeah i noticed tramadol makes me really edgy every once in awhile i do it.  it is really unpredictable, sometimes i feel pretty good off it and get a slight inkling of an opiate feeling.  ive noticed lately its also made me clench my jaw a lot.


----------



## Obyron

I hereby officially rechristen this as the Tramadol Discussion Thread, and will begin folding in new questions and discussions about the generalities of Tramadol and its use. If any of you are subscribed and want no part of this, now's your chance to unsubscribe.  Not sure if we're going to try B&D/Megathreads here because of how fast the board moves, but I thought we'd give one a shot since Tramadol is something we get a lot of questions about, and we'll see how it works.


----------



## Rexeh

I like Tramadol because it keeps both my pain away and it gives me an energetic kinda high. There is the seizure risk though and I would rather progress up the opiate ladder because of breakthrough pain but the mood lift and even nodding is something I enjoy a lot (I guess it is possible with some benzos, I certainly had a few nods in my Tramadol career).

Tramadol + Valium is a very nice 'newbie' combo IMHO 

Peace o/


----------



## Bavanai

Best unscheduled drug for me. Good for any minor-moderate pain, it also gives a physical opiatey feeling and it takes any depression away. Doesn't cause any euphoria if I'm not depressed but hey, you really can't ask for more from an unscheduled drug.


----------



## snakeysankey

I recently 'inherited' a bag full of Tramadoland others such as Lyrica. about 5 cartons of 60 x 200mg tram , from someone who had been prescribed them, but didn't take them because they made her itch. (in UK, you don't have to pay for prescriptions, and they were just getting given to her at the pharmacy each week.
Now I'm a regular coke user; only about 1g every 2 or 3 days, and have wanted to get out of the habit for a while. (I do it from 1st thing in the morning, only tiny lines) 
taking 200mg of tram at 8am, then around 2pm helped me break the habit of coke for a week or so; so I am happy that I have proved I can actually go without it.
Now these Trams are SR. Is there anyway that I can speed up the release of these?


----------



## TheTwighlight

Crush the shit out of them. That may help some.


----------



## aleksavo

I have suffered generalised anxiety disorder for a few years. Tried standard SSRI's (Luvox, Lovan) but couldn't tolerate them. The i accidentally discovered Tramadol when my doc prescribed it to me for back pain. Oh my God how it has helped my anxiety! Gives me a nice energetic feel and clarity of mind and takes away the anxiety completely. I take 100mg SR once or twice a day. Ive read what people rekon about withdrawl and i find it hard to believe that its so addictive and has such allegedly bad withdrawl. Its not an opiate and closer to SSRI's so then how do people stop taking proper SSRI's which are heaps stronger? This drug has helped me heaps in a good way. I would welcome any feedback....


----------



## Dxmmonster

SR is better than IR when it comes to tram.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
I have had hard opiates. And tramadol is still better than them, and sex.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^that's quite the comment

I love tramadol when I have a low tolorance. alot, it's great for shit tons of things but I wouldnt say that it's better than oxy or heroin.
It's a drug that makes me very emotionaly stable, I'm NEVER sad or depressed on it. Nothing can phase me, and the body buzz can be pretty good when I dont have a tolorance. 
But, when it comes to a real genuine buzz I'd say oxy or H are better.


----------



## alicat72

TheTwighlight said:


> Tramadol is my 2nd favorite drug. I've done EVERY drug. It's better than MDMA, by far. The opiate effect is what gets me with the noradrenaline effects and the SSRI effects. It's the best. Ever...Forever.



haha. never in a million years. i have an endless supply of tramadol and i could never compare them to a roll.....that's just silly


----------



## TheTwighlight

alicat72 said:


> haha. never in a million years. i have an endless supply of tramadol and i could never compare them to a roll.....that's just silly



What's silly is for you to try to tell me what I know to be true for myself and my body and mind. MDMA has never been a very fullfilling and outstanding drug for me. Even pure, tested MDMA powder in high doses. Fun? Sure. But you can funtion every day like normal on Tramadol and be high as shit without anyone knowing. That, my friend, is the  true upside.

I compare them to rolls, because, honestly, I've done pure MDMA many times, and it ain't great. MDMA is a far over-rated drug unless mixed with LSD.


----------



## pofacedhoe

tramadol makes opium about fifty times more euphoric


----------



## stonedxixam

TheTwighlight said:


> What's silly is for you to try to tell me what I know to be true for myself and my body and mind. MDMA has never been a very fullfilling and outstanding drug for me. Even pure, tested MDMA powder in high doses. Fun? Sure. But you can funtion every day like normal on Tramadol and be high as shit without anyone knowing. That, my friend, is the  true upside.
> 
> I compare them to rolls, because, honestly, I've done pure MDMA many times, and it ain't great. MDMA is a far over-rated drug unless mixed with LSD.



You're using way too much hyperbole. And MDMA isn't that great? Far overrated? You have never had good MDMA dude, and if you say otherwise you are full of shit.


----------



## D's

Haha i got lucky and found one on the floor!! 50mg :[
(chewd it up, tasted extatic bitters fuck)


----------



## TheTwighlight

stonedxixam said:


> You're using way too much hyperbole. And MDMA isn't that great? Far overrated? You have never had good MDMA dude, and if you say otherwise you are full of shit.



No, I'm not using too much hyperbole. The feeling I get from a good dose of tramadol is not unlike the "rolling" feeling from MDMA. I am not the only person on this site that agrees. And, no, MDMA is not that great, and to me, is quite overrated. It feels alright, and I get nothing out of any MDMA experience, except my first one, and that consisted of:
"I feel extremely artificially happy, and my body feels like it's being massaged. I feel like I can get along with anyone".

Absolutely nothing special, there are much better drugs out there that bring the same similar-type effects. For example, MDA puts MDMA to shame. Sorry, man, but you are totally and completely full of shit. I have had good, pure MDMA many times, it's just not that great. Maybe with some LSD, but that's it. I won't even take it anymore, because the comedown isn't worth a couple hours of feeling alright. Telling me if I say otherwise I'm full of shit is going against the entire idea of this Bluelight website in the first place.
EVERYONE REACTS DIFFERENTLY TO DIFFERENT DRUGS.

So, sorry, sir, you are actually the one who is "full of shit".


----------



## tennmile

I recently found some tramadol in my folks medicine cabinet. I might come back with my experience. I'll be popping a couple friday morning. Wish me luck...


----------



## StonerHate

Tramadol was one of the drugs they tried on me before they put me on Oxycodone, it's like the bridge between the ineffective SSRI therapy and the highly successful opioid therapy.

If one experiences a significant antidepressant effect from Tramadol, especially if it's more significant than those of a stronger narcotic, then you may benefit from Effexor in the eyes of most doctor's. Venlafaxine and Tramadol are very chemically similar, only Venlafaxine hits the k-receptors while I believe Tramadol hits the mu-receptors. Both have identically horrible withdrawal syndromes associated with them, so I'd go with the Tramadol since it's more fun.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Venlaflaxine also affects delta-receptors too, but it's affinity for either isn't too significant.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Fuck everyone who doesn't like trammy dolls. You are dorks. I like thems whores.


----------



## Dxmmonster

i like thems but the wds are hell!!!


----------



## elz

ehhh i use them daily 200 sr only just one pd guess that why they dont really do much for me( used for back pain) id like to get a high off them but unsure of the dose to take my opiate tolerance is fairly high i think anyways.. can u snort these fukkers ?? just wondering ... but as far as them being better than other opiates --nah  id have to disagree--and better than sex --hell no -- only master heroin is better than sex imo....yeah and im not looking forward to when my doc is gonna take me off them --wd...i missed them for three days once-- fuk me drunk  i woke during the night hideously sore arms tossing turning so i got up and took one then crushed the other and woke the next morn and threw up -- fun


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^ dont snort. it's painful and wont get you higher than if you ate them.

the wds are hell because not only are you wding from an opiate but your also wding from an anti-depressant.
I can take the physicals EASY. but the mental shit (depression) gets to me every time. so fuckin depressed that my every thought is negative. combine that with insomnia and I'l be near psychotic.


----------



## phatass

personnally tramadol is my least favourite opiate.. i get no feeling whatsoever from 500mg...


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Weight affects your tolerance to tramadol.


----------



## Obyron

Santa Claus brought me some Ultrams. I'm on Citalopram (Celexa), so I have to be careful with them. Still, 100-150mg feels so good. I'm going to try breaking one in half to hit 125. 150 is amazing, but makes me nauseous, which makes me nervous about going any higher due to interaction. Feels great physically, and the headspace almost reminds me of rolling.


----------



## bow-viper1

Yeah Tramadol is really great. I stumbled upon it like you, and was amazed at its effects. Before I had any tolerance to opiates, I spent over one month in an incredible Tramadol daze that is like none that I can describe.

I hate hearing that there are so many people who don't get the incredible effects out of Tramadol that some of us do.

There is a down side though. I had been doing Tramadol for a long time, and finally I had a seizure trying to chase those great feelings that I wasn't fully getting out of it anymore.

Please be careful with Tramadol. Doses in the 1 gram + range WILL eventually produce seizures. If you're messing with dosages that high, you will get burned.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^ I'v been on 1g + doses twice and luckily no seizures. not saying this is good, it's fucking stupid.  the next day my mood was just totally out of control... going from sad to happy then back in less than 10 minutes.

now I just stay around 250mgs a day. they dont do much now but produce a mild stimulation and some anti-depressant effects. those magical body high and almost rolling feelings are long gone.


----------



## elz

Dxmmonster said:


> ^^ dont snort. it's painful and wont get you higher than if you ate them.
> 
> the wds are hell because not only are you wding from an opiate but your also wding from an anti-depressant.
> I can take the physicals EASY. but the mental shit (depression) gets to me every time. so fuckin depressed that my every thought is negative. combine that with insomnia and I'l be near psychotic.



are trammadol used as an anti dep??? excuse my ignorance can you clarify on the above for me please
cheers elz


----------



## Obyron

Tramadol are a mild SNRI, which is why some people get that "almost rolling" feeling from them. Antidepressants (SSRIs, SNRIs, etc.) have notorious withdrawals. They're never prescribed as an antidepressant, but people certainly have used them that way.


----------



## TheTwighlight

I hooked up a bunch of friends this weekend with tramadol, and everyone had a fucking blast. I gave my little brother who was in from the army 600mg, and he was acting like he was rolling. Everyone woke up fucked up, still. Granted these holidays I got way fucked up, but the tramadol was nearly the highlight. The 25 bars and half gram of shards was pretty nice.


----------



## Obyron

600mg with no tolerance? Shouldn't you not exceed 400mg a day without tolerance? I'm glad everyone had fun, but... seizures?


----------



## Tomer

I actually stumbled upon these, today.  With no tolerance, would 1 pill have any noticeable effects?  They're 57mg's each with the dreaded apap in them, as well (325 apap, I believe).  Curious about these little munchkins.


----------



## Obyron

Huh, haven't seen them with apap. Are you sure it's Tramadol? Try 100mg and see where that gets you, unless you have an opiate tolerance.


----------



## Tomer

Yea, positive.  It's a prescription bottle.


----------



## Tomer

I read reports on Erowid about Tramadol.  A lot of the people claim the effects are quite similar to that of MDMA.  Now, we all know how people exaggerate greatly on Erowid, but they don't seem to be a minority on this?  People on this site claim of similarities between the two drugs, as well.  

The ability to want/able to talk to anyone and everyone in sight.  As well as, an overall well-being.  On top of this, apparently, it has a very long duration.  Thoughts on this?  Accurate comparison, or, hogwash?


----------



## Dxmmonster

Totally accurate! Very much like low dose E just without the visuals.


----------



## i enjoy stuff

I love tramadol. Not as nice as the real opioids but close. The serotonergic effect is part of the appeal IME. Get some psyllium husk (sp?) for the constipation, use it nightly and you're good. It can re-regulate your serotonin receptors and give you some slight opiate withdrawal in the long term (one-two punch of depression and distress), but I wouldn't worry about that if you have a steady supply. I've gone cold turkey on the stuff and had about 3 bad days. God knows there are things that can give your brain chemistry a lot more difficulty if you were to get off them.


----------



## TrueBlood1979

*Can I mix adderall and ultram...*

Hi everybody.  I apologize if I am not in the right place, but I posted this question in the "Basic Drug" forum and I got ripped apart by a bunch of know it alls who just wanted to lecture me. 

Here's my rundown.
At about 8am I took 30 mg extended release adderall + 15 mg immediate release adderall.  Please keep in mind that I have an extremely high tolerance to adderall and to most opiates. (example...I need to take 20 - 25 mg of vicodin just to get a buzz from them).  

My question is this:  Around noon, can I take 100 mg of extended release ultram? (I have 4 of these pills on me). I was actually thinking about chewing it up.  Will that break the time release mechanism or is too dangerous to do so?  

I really almost know nothing about ultram or how it works, except that it can cause seizures, so I'm looking for just some honest advice or experiences...no lectures ...please. I am just looking for a nice opiate buzz / warm feeling. And I am also not familiar with what amount would suffice as a recreational but "safe" dose.  



thanks!!


----------



## hovtunes

TrueBlood1979 said:


> Hi everybody.  I apologize if I am not in the right place, but I posted this question in the "Basic Drug" forum and I got ripped apart by a bunch of know it alls who just wanted to lecture me.
> 
> Here's my rundown.
> At about 8am I took 30 mg extended release adderall + 15 mg immediate release adderall.  Please keep in mind that I have an extremely high tolerance to adderall and to most opiates. (example...I need to take 20 - 25 mg of vicodin just to get a buzz from them).
> 
> My question is this:  Around noon, can I take 100 mg of extended release ultram? (I have 4 of these pills on me). I was actually thinking about chewing it up.  Will that break the time release mechanism or is too dangerous to do so?
> 
> I really almost know nothing about ultram or how it works, except that it can cause seizures, so I'm looking for just some honest advice or experiences...no lectures ...please. I am just looking for a nice opiate buzz / warm feeling. And I am also not familiar with what amount would suffice as a recreational but "safe" dose.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!



to break the time release just chew the fuck outta them, or smash them with a blunt object. The only thing i would worry about is mixing ultram/tramadol with adderall bc its a bad combination that can easily lead to siezures (my friend had to get his stomach pumped from mixing the two) so it would probably be best to wait awhile before consuming the trammies!


----------



## TrueBlood1979

THANK YOU....lol...I just wanted an honest answer..thank you.  Seriously, I was getting so pissed at this person in the Basic Drug Forum.  They bascially gave me a HUGE lecture and pretty much told me I had a death wish...lol....  wasn't asking for a lecture.  

Anyway...when you say to wait a while.....maybe 4 or 5 hours after takine the adderall?  And would 100 mg be enough for the buzz?


----------



## hovtunes

i personally love tramadol and take them about every other day to keep my tolerance low so i can get a good nodding type buzz. I usually dose at around 150-250mg, if you have an opiate tolerance i would say 200mg should be about right but remember the more you take the more likely you can have seizures altho most occur at 400 mg or while mixxing tramadol with other substances. I think your safe to take them if you took the adderall early this morning since i was prescribed ritilan and would wait about 4-5 hours before taking any trammies but never would go over 350 mg since i had taken something else earlier in the day. 

goodluck, and post back if you like them!


----------



## TrueBlood1979

hovtunes said:


> i personally love tramadol and take them about every other day to keep my tolerance low so i can get a good nodding type buzz. I usually dose at around 150-250mg, if you have an opiate tolerance i would say 200mg should be about right but remember the more you take the more likely you can have seizures altho most occur at 400 mg or while mixxing tramadol with other substances. I think your safe to take them if you took the adderall early this morning since i was prescribed ritilan and would wait about 4-5 hours before taking any trammies but never would go over 350 mg since i had taken something else earlier in the day.
> 
> goodluck, and post back if you like them!





Thanks...very imformative.  I will probably take 150mg at about noon (4 hours after the adderall).  My tolerance is so high, I don't even feel the effects of the adderall anymore...lol.  I will let you know how it goes.  Thanks!


----------



## TrueBlood1979

TrueBlood1979 said:


> Thanks...very imformative.  I will probably take 150mg at about noon (4 hours after the adderall).  My tolerance is so high, I don't even feel the effects of the adderall anymore...lol.  I will let you know how it goes.  Thanks!



Hi!!!

I just wanted to update you on my experience.  I chewed up 150mg of ultram around 12:20pm.  The first intial onset hit me around 12:45pm.  It made me feel all warm and fuzzy, definitely not as intense as vicodin, but still made me fee good.  It's now 1:17 and I'm still feeling fuzzy.  Thanks for the advice.  :D


----------



## Obyron

You're still in the Basic Drug Discussion forum.  Sorry you got a rough welcome, but from what I saw of the thread you really are taking some risks. Tramadol and Adderall can both lower the seizure threshold, so taking them together can be dangerous. Please be careful, and welcome to Bluelight. 


As for the MDMA comparison, it's valid but a bit superficial. The feeling isn't as intense, but it's definitely there. The serotonergic/noradrengergic effects are quite nice though. You really get a mood lift, chattiness, etc., so if you're prone to hugging and shit when you're in a good mood, it'll do it.

Doesn't happen to everyone though. Tramadol remains one of those drugs you either love, hate, or are just bored by. I don't think anybody just "likes" Tramadol.


----------



## tennmile

OK, so I took three tram's and... nothing. Kinda what I suspected. They might be old.
One side had an "M" and the other side "T7".  50 mgs I guess. 

People enjoy different pills but I don't get the deal with these.  And I won't mix meds. 

that's the news...


----------



## TrueBlood1979

The day after my Ultram experience and I ended up giving the remainder (2) to a friend.   The quick buzz was OK but I got extremely nauseated around 6:00pm on the way home from work.  I could attribute that also to the adderall or to the fact that I get motion sickness (and I was in a car)...also could be a mixture of everything.  Regardless, I don't think I'll be taking ultram anymore.  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## TheStronger

GUYS.
Let me clear something up.....
1.  Tramadol, Ultram or whatever name it has is NOT an opiate.
It is chemically, scientifically similar but it is not.
They do get you high.
First time try about 6-7 (yes you gerally have to take a bunch)
When i take 8-10 i am very speed and the buzz is very clean 8-10 is very similar to an oxy 40 with someone who has low tolerance, you will nod, get itchy and the whole nine.  I would probably prefer the ultrams over oxy because it last about 8 hours also.
Its basically an opiate but not completely, you have to take 6-10 in order to get the opiate affects...Trust me, Tramadol is AWESOME!!!!!
Have fun guys, peace


----------



## TheStronger

TAKE 8 of them and watch what happens!!!!! BOOM, you'll feel like you shot heroin! Its awesome!


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Don't listen to this guy. He's just started out and doesn't know what he's talking about. Doesn't even know what the name of it is, and is suggesting taking an amount that is dangerous for begginers, and the other info he's giving out  is also wrong. Tramadol IS an _atypical_ opioid.


----------



## TheStronger

DONT LISTEN TO ME????? YEAH WELL YOUVE GOT ME ALL WRONG BROTHER.
Number one I just said the names, Tramadol and Ultram. Number 2.... Ive been on them for a year and a half on and off along with ssri's i know there effects...
Number 3 they come in 50 mg and 100 mg doses, there little white round pills with 629 on the back if your getting the generic version.
Take 6-7 for starters, you'll feel just like an oxy forty, promise.  Thats beeen my experience and Ive used opiates (all, like heroin, dilaudid, methadone, oxy, hydro, fent patches etc) I know my shit, if I didnt I wouldnt post.


----------



## Tomer

Dude, do you realize there is a seizure threshold with these?  That's why the previous poster said, it's fucking idiotic to take that many at a time.  You clearly don't have a good understanding of the drug.  I think it's been mentioned, that the threshold is 400mg's.  After that, you're playing roulette.  Sure, I'm sure people take over that amount, and are just dandy.  But, it's still being careless.


----------



## TheStronger

i have literally seen hundreds of people take even more than 8, like 15...And NO SEIZURES. But if thats true then I would definetly be careful your right.


----------



## DJ25

Yeah but risk/reward ratio is not worth it IMO. I mean 15 Tramadol shit. Don't get me wrong I've taken high doses but I wouldn't risk that. Anyone have any links to the risk of seizure with these? I might search it now just to get a picture.

Many say that it shouldn't be taken with SSRI's but I know many people that take both and docs that prescribe the two also. Has there been a case of serotonin syndrome linked to SSRI's and Tramadol or is it precautionary as they both affect serotonin in the brain? Time for some research, it's been buggin me for a while now. I'll report if I find anything of interest.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ a lot of doctors seem to precribe citalopram for people on tramadol. It's safe when both are taken at therapeutic doses.


----------



## Obyron

Tramadol is a prodrug for the production of O-desmethyltramadol (M1), which binds to the mu opioid receptor. That makes it an "opioid" by definition.


----------



## alicat72

if you do decide to take copious amounts of tramadol plan on vomiting.

thestronger- this website is for harm reduction. telling people that taking 8 tramadol will make you high is irresponsible. i do not care how many "people" you have seen take large amounts and not have seizures.....it is a huge risk....it's like telling someone that banging coke is safe......it's not safe dude. you may feel it's safe in your own little world, but that doesn't mean you can tell others to "do it" "its like doing an oxy 40".....get real man.........tramadol is for chronic pain....and those of us who have it would appreciate if you didn't abuse it because our doctors may stop scripting it if they figure that it's being abused.

word,
A


----------



## oh-pana321

i have a fairly high tolerance, however i really enjoy tramadol mixed with gabapentin. 

it gives me a weird type high, makes me really social/happy, and lasts for hours.

i took 100 mg's tramadol today with 3.6 grams gabapentin, and i was gonna keep redosing every 30 minutes til i got to 300 mg's, but i fuckin passed out after like 20 minutes


----------



## DJ25

alicat72 said:


> if you do decide to take copious amounts of tramadol plan on vomiting.
> 
> thestronger- this website is for harm reduction. telling people that taking 8 tramadol will make you high is irresponsible. i do not care how many "people" you have seen take large amounts and not have seizures.....it is a huge risk....it's like telling someone that banging coke is safe......it's not safe dude. you may feel it's safe in your own little world, but that doesn't mean you can tell others to "do it" "its like doing an oxy 40".....get real man.........tramadol is for chronic pain....and those of us who have it would appreciate if you didn't abuse it because our doctors may stop scripting it if they figure that it's being abused.
> 
> word,
> A



He didn't tell anybody to do 8 or 15 he said he's seen it being done and with no seizures- show the bit where he advocates this. Doctor's wouldn't stop prescribing it because of abuse, they may schedule it and script it less often. That won't be a problem if you do not abuse it or your meds as your doc will trust you. 

just the usual rant for the sake of it post- they really piss me off sometimes.

OK I'm wrong again I'll read through as he did say to do it. But he is a newb

Sorry nowt personal


----------



## oh-pana321

im pissed off. usually when i take tramadol + neurontin, im stimulated, really high, and wide awake. 

so i toook 4.2 grams neurontin and i plugged 200 mg's tramadol along with benadryl, and i passed out quickly.

im still high now, but its not that good tramadol high


----------



## Tomer

Oh-pana, it's called, tolerance.  Take a break, a long one.  Ciao.


----------



## Obyron

Would plugging Tramadol be any more effective than eating it? The liver has to break it down to M1, which will happen once it gets in your blood stream, no matter where it comes from, right?

Do you find that it's quite a bit stronger than taking it orally?


----------



## alicat72

DJ25 said:


> He didn't tell anybody to do 8 or 15 he said he's seen it being done and with no seizures- show the bit where he advocates this. Doctor's wouldn't stop prescribing it because of abuse, they may schedule it and script it less often. That won't be a problem if you do not abuse it or your meds as your doc will trust you.
> 
> just the usual rant for the sake of it post- they really piss me off sometimes.
> 
> OK I'm wrong again I'll read through as he did say to do it. But he is a newb
> 
> Sorry nowt personal



"First time try about 6-7 (yes you gerally have to take a bunch)
When i take 8-10 i am very speed and the buzz is very clean 8-10 is very similar to an oxy 40 with someone who has low tolerance, you will nod, get itchy and the whole nine. I would probably prefer the ultrams over oxy because it last about 8 hours also.
Its basically an opiate but not completely, you have to take 6-10 in order to get the opiate affects...Trust me, Tramadol is AWESOME!!!!!
Have fun guys, peace " (thestronger)

i did not rant just so i could post. it is very irresponsible to tell people it's ok to take such large amount of any drug. just warning the rest of the folks who may read his post.


----------



## Tsukasa

Obyron said:


> Would plugging Tramadol be any more effective than eating it? The liver has to break it down to M1, which will happen once it gets in your blood stream, no matter where it comes from, right?
> 
> Do you find that it's quite a bit stronger than taking it orally?



Yea, it's a little more effective and kicks in faster. Oral bio is 68-72% vs rectal which is 77%. It's a bit of a hassle but it's worth it.


----------



## DJ25

alicat72 said:


> "First time try about 6-7 (yes you gerally have to take a bunch)
> When i take 8-10 i am very speed and the buzz is very clean 8-10 is very similar to an oxy 40 with someone who has low tolerance, you will nod, get itchy and the whole nine. I would probably prefer the ultrams over oxy because it last about 8 hours also.
> Its basically an opiate but not completely, you have to take 6-10 in order to get the opiate affects...Trust me, Tramadol is AWESOME!!!!!
> Have fun guys, peace " (thestronger)
> 
> i did not rant just so i could post. it is very irresponsible to tell people it's ok to take such large amount of any drug. just warning the rest of the folks who may read his post.



Right I fuckin apologized and explained why. So drop it For Fuck Sake. Anyone with average brain capacity is going to want to know how many pills he/she should take. If not it is quite clearly repeated and repeated and repeated by the so called beautiful people.


----------



## BrickHouse

I have a Tramadol habit that consists of 16-20 (50mgs) pills daily.  I've been on this shit for 6 years or so. Getting off has been harder than any other drug I've taken.  In fact the last day I didn't have trams was August of 08, right around the time of my last post.  

Mostly I get headaches daily and can't fall asleep at night unless i'm using Ambien, which is nightly as well.  After this long with this particular addiction I'd say it hasn't been worth it.  Sure it was fun at first and using it recreationally is great but you know what they say about too much of a good thing.  Currently I'm developing a strategy so I can approach my doctor and get something that will help with the WD's without coming off like the pill popper I am!

Haven't had a seizure yet but that could happen anytime with the dosage I need.  My advice with this is to BE CAREFUL.  This shit, like all shit, can go from fun and games to misery in a fairly short amount of time.


----------



## oh-pana321

Tomer said:


> Oh-pana, it's called, tolerance.  Take a break, a long one.  Ciao.



i only took the tramadol once recreationally, and i took my prescribed dose about 4 times, cause i was prescribed it a few days ago


----------



## oh-pana321

Obyron said:


> Would plugging Tramadol be any more effective than eating it? The liver has to break it down to M1, which will happen once it gets in your blood stream, no matter where it comes from, right?
> 
> Do you find that it's quite a bit stronger than taking it orally?



i do find it to be more effective rectally from experience. the only thing is that it gives you that feeling that you really need to shit right after, but it goe away

i took a suppository before i plugged cause i couldnt shit, and i had a bad stomach ache from the soppository while the tramadol was kickinh in


----------



## Hemuli

It would be fun to know what these Thailands copy tramals are. With original ones i cannot get high anymore but now i have these copys called "Anadol" and im fucking nodding  Took 500mg about an hour ago and o'boy these kicks ass. With original ones i have gone to 700mg and not feel anything anymore so these must have some stronger shit in them.


----------



## bz.

How would 150mgs of Tramadol combine with shrooms? 

It works as a mild MAOI?


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Na, trams not an MAOI. Don't combine it with shrooms. SSRI's weaken psychadelics.


----------



## Obyron

It acts as a mild SNRI, not a mild MAOI.


----------



## deaf eye

damn shit ass drug triggered epilepsy
in my noodle

i took about 250 mg
and pitched a real violent fit

then my brain learned how to pitch fits
and a month later i had another two

now im on dilantin
which just makes me feel hellah obtuse


be careful folks
i was taking the tramadol
cuz i fucked up my ankle real bad
so it wasnt a recreation thing


----------



## Obyron

Thanks for the report. It's good to get some grounding from people to remind us all that this thing we enjoy is like having a tiger by the tail. Sometimes it bites, yanno?


----------



## ryno9696

*my experience with tramadol*

I've taken it on and off for years.  Like most people who use it, I mostly use it because it's easy to get. When I first started I used to over use and puke every morning.  Lately, I don't have those problems.  
My main problem is how fast my tolerance goes up.  I recently got 180 50mg and I was up to 23 pills on the third day.  On the 6th day I took my last 12 and didn't even get high.  I went through 3 days of wd which weren't real bad, and today i got more.
I realize those are reckless doses, I certainly don't recommend it to anyone.  I haven't had a full blown seizure, but when you get up to that many pills you start getting alot of involuntary jerking movments with your muscles.  Sort of a warning that your getting close to seizure i guess.


----------



## Obyron

Yeah, tolerance builds up pretty quickly. I was up to 10 pills a day in no time at all, and that's where I refused to keep going, since I'm on citalopram (which also lowers the seizure threshold). That dose (500mg) was so fucking nice, but I'm not having a seizure to nod when I can just drink some pod tea or something. I suppose I just like the mood lift too. It builds on my SSRIs and makes my mood that much better. I feel 10 feet tall and bullet proof when I'm "supplementing" with Tramadol.

It's great here and there, or for a quick pick-me-up, but man, I'd hate to be one of the folks who ends up with a habit. Thankfully I haven't really noticed any withdrawal symptoms, which I'm hoping is because my citalopram helps. Still, I loves me some Tramadol. I'd get more, and I'd do that dose again, but I'd do it in extreme moderation, you know?


----------



## pofacedhoe

am i the only one who is addicted but uses in moderation? i have been taking them for six months as an alternative to ssri's (citalopram) and i only ever take 150mg or 200mg in the morning and then nothing else. this dose has stayed stable and they make me feel like life is not a hostile empty hole. my depression has an antisocial effect on my character (mostly aggression and rage). i find they work

has anyone had successfull long term moderate use?!?!?!


----------



## diesmitty

TheStronger said:


> GUYS.
> Let me clear something up.....
> 1.  Tramadol, Ultram or whatever name it has is NOT an opiate.
> It is chemically, scientifically similar but it is not.
> They do get you high.
> First time try about 6-7 (yes you gerally have to take a bunch)
> When i take 8-10 i am very speed and the buzz is very clean 8-10 is very similar to an oxy 40 with someone who has low tolerance, you will nod, get itchy and the whole nine.  I would probably prefer the ultrams over oxy because it last about 8 hours also.
> Its basically an opiate but not completely, you have to take 6-10 in order to get the opiate affects...Trust me, Tramadol is AWESOME!!!!!
> Have fun guys, peace



6-7?

The first time I took Tramadol, I took 5 over the period of 5 hours and I woke up the next morning with the worst hangover feeling.  Seriously felt like an alcohol hangover, headache, nausea, even vomiting once.  Even now when I would take 8 in a night, about 20% of the time I will get a hangover.  And it lasts all day.  I wouldn't recommend 6-7 the first time.

Tramadol = great drug, but unfortunately I am weaning myself off of it as the addiction was starting to control me.  I think I will still take recreationally after about a month off after last dose though.


----------



## diesmitty

Also out of curiosity, I am a beginner to pharms so excuse my ignorance.  Will extensive Tram use do anything to tolerance with other opiates?  Like I said above, I am tapering off trams right now, but I haven't touched a "real" opiate in over a year.  If I popped a couple of vikes would my tolerance reflect someone who hasn't used in over a year?


----------



## Obyron

Tramadol itself has mild action at the mu opioid receptor. Its principle metabolite, O-desmethyltramadol (M1) has significant action at the mu opioid receptor.

*By definition* this makes them both opioids. They are not OPIATES because they are not synthesized from the latex of the opium poppy, but they are OPIOIDS because they bind to opioid receptors. All opiates are opioids, but not all opioids are opiates. In general it's best to use the term opioid, unless you're just being really anal.

You are technically correct that Tramadol and M1 are not opiates, but that is irrelevant, because, as opiOIDS, they do the exact same thing.

EDIT to answer the poster above: There is only one tolerance. Tolerance is a reflection of the relative state of your opioid receptors, which upregulate and downregulate themselves as a response to how much of a stimulus there is in the system. This is why drugs that have a similar mode of action (Oxycodone and Heroin, or LSD and Mushrooms) have a cross-tolerance. Contrary to what you seem to think, Tramadol IS a "real" opioid, and yes, it will cause cross-tolerance with hydrocodone. If will take more hydrocodone to get you high than if your tolerance were reset to baseline.


----------



## Tomer

Ok, I made a thread about this a few weeks ago, but have a question, nevertheless.

I have come across, 37.5 mg Tramadols (325 Apap) in each one.  The other day, I took 3 Hydros, totaling 17.5 mg's, with a total of, 1,750 Apap.  I guess I don't have much of a tolerance, as I felt a bit sick, and my liver was sore for a few days.  I took them on an empty stomach, probably explains the pain.

Anyways, would it be wise for me to do a CWE on the tramadol?  I would only be taking 3, at the most.  Each totaling, 37.5 mg's.  Or, would the CWE take too much away from the drug?  It's a pretty light dose, and I imagine, if I ate before I took them, I should be OK.  Later.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well, I found that CWE "stole" from it and I wasn't as high. But you can't be taking APAP all the time, its really hard on your liver. Are you scripted and abusing or do you buy online? Online you can get it without the APAP in it. Which  is better. 

I have my own question, I have been using Tramadol on and off for about a year now, maybe longer. I do it and do it daily until its gone and then I'm rather pissed. But how much am I playing with fire with addiction since I haven't had to many issues other than craving the high really bad and using it to cope? I have heard withdrawals are simply horrible and I don't want that and my bf doesn't want that for me either. He wants me off because he is afraid of me getting addicted, and of course it is just such an amazing feeling, a great high, I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones that it works really well for, that I don't really WANT to quit. I may have to for awhile because I lost m job and can't afford it. But I still wonder.


----------



## diesmitty

Pillthrill said:


> Well, I found that CWE "stole" from it and I wasn't as high. But you can't be taking APAP all the time, its really hard on your liver. Are you scripted and abusing or do you buy online? Online you can get it without the APAP in it. Which  is better.
> 
> I have my own question, I have been using Tramadol on and off for about a year now, maybe longer. I do it and do it daily until its gone and then I'm rather pissed. But how much am I playing with fire with addiction since I haven't had to many issues other than craving the high really bad and using it to cope? I have heard withdrawals are simply horrible and I don't want that and my bf doesn't want that for me either. He wants me off because he is afraid of me getting addicted, and of course it is just such an amazing feeling, a great high, I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones that it works really well for, that I don't really WANT to quit. I may have to for awhile because I lost m job and can't afford it. But I still wonder.



Withdrawal sucks really badly.  Like others have said its like getting off an opiate and an antidepressant at the same time.  You will have trouble sleeping, aches and pains all over, sometimes nausea.  But the worst for me is the depression.  It is absolutely horrible, all I wanted to do is crawl up into a ball and die.  I didn't want to watch TV, I didn't want to go for a drive, I didn't want to hang out with anyone, I didn't want to listen to music.  Anything I could possibly do just seemed depressing.  

I would highly suggest you never quit cold turkey, and if you are to continue taking, always make sure you have an ample supply.  Never get below 20 pills or something without ordering your replacement.  I placed an order online for more tramadol, and because of a shipping error it took 8 days to get the order.  You don't want to be caught into that situation because it will suck and you won't be able to do anything.  It's like your life immediately gets put on hold until you score more pills.


----------



## Tomer

Well, clearly, from my tolerance, you can see that I don't abuse.  Can anyone, specifically, tell me, if there is a correlation between liver pain and not eating, before consuming med's with apap in them? My theory, being, eating before consuming apap is it forms a cushion, better digesting it.  Thoughts?


----------



## diesmitty

Tomer said:


> Well, clearly, from my tolerance, you can see that I don't abuse.



I've read online about people who have taken 2-3 per day for a year experience a lot of the severe withdrawal symptoms.  I am just warning you because it sucked for me.  I abused it more than you, but I don't want to sugar coat it and make you think its ok to abuptly stop using.  It tends to be a bitch.


----------



## diesmitty

Obyron said:


> Tramadol itself has mild action at the mu opioid receptor. Its principle metabolite, O-desmethyltramadol (M1) has significant action at the mu opioid receptor.
> 
> *By definition* this makes them both opioids. They are not OPIATES because they are not synthesized from the latex of the opium poppy, but they are OPIOIDS because they bind to opioid receptors. All opiates are opioids, but not all opioids are opiates. In general it's best to use the term opioid, unless you're just being really anal.
> 
> You are technically correct that Tramadol and M1 are not opiates, but that is irrelevant, because, as opiOIDS, they do the exact same thing.
> 
> EDIT to answer the poster above: There is only one tolerance. Tolerance is a reflection of the relative state of your opioid receptors, which upregulate and downregulate themselves as a response to how much of a stimulus there is in the system. This is why drugs that have a similar mode of action (Oxycodone and Heroin, or LSD and Mushrooms) have a cross-tolerance. Contrary to what you seem to think, Tramadol IS a "real" opioid, and yes, it will cause cross-tolerance with hydrocodone. If will take more hydrocodone to get you high than if your tolerance were reset to baseline.



Thanks for your response.  I am learning so much from this site.

So because hydrocodone is a stronger acting opiate (right?), even if I've built up a tolerance via tramadol, I should probably get a decent buzz from taking 3 750's correct?

I am curious because I'm picking up 3 tomorrow and was hoping to get some sort of buzz from it.


----------



## Obyron

Right, they're stronger because they have stronger agonism at the receptor. I mean, oxycodone and heroin have cross-tolerance, but heroin's potency knocks oxy out of the park. Still, it's there. If you're getting 750s they must be 5mg of hydrocodone each? I think the 7.5s are usually 500 and the 10s can be 500 or 325... If you have low tolerance you'll feel something from 15mg of hydrocodone, but don't overdo it if you get more of these since there's so much APAP in them. Still you could probably do 5 or so and not have to worry about APAP problems, when you feel like you can handle that level of experience.

Just be careful not to get stung. Tolerance develops fast. Next thing you know you're taking 7.5/500 oxycodone instead to feel something, then it's OCs, then you realize it'd be cheaper just to do H...

Opioids are sneaky.


----------



## sdubz

i'm gonna go ahead and jump on the anti-tramadol wagon, while keeping an eye on it as it wheels away.  as far as opiate potential? lol.  but withdrawal symptoms are slightly curbed by even a half of a one.. depending on the binge.  kids these days..


----------



## benzoqween

Ive had a script of tramadol once. I hated it. It gave me anxiety, which led me to take my ativan. LOL


----------



## Pillthrill

diesmitty said:


> Withdrawal sucks really badly.  Like others have said its like getting off an opiate and an antidepressant at the same time.  You will have trouble sleeping, aches and pains all over, sometimes nausea.  But the worst for me is the depression.  It is absolutely horrible, all I wanted to do is crawl up into a ball and die.  I didn't want to watch TV, I didn't want to go for a drive, I didn't want to hang out with anyone, I didn't want to listen to music.  Anything I could possibly do just seemed depressing.
> 
> I would highly suggest you never quit cold turkey, and if you are to continue taking, always make sure you have an ample supply.  Never get below 20 pills or something without ordering your replacement.  I placed an order online for more tramadol, and because of a shipping error it took 8 days to get the order.  You don't want to be caught into that situation because it will suck and you won't be able to do anything.  It's like your life immediately gets put on hold until you score more pills.



Well I'm not currently addicted. But yeah, I'll try to keep in mind the wanting to die part...try to deter me from being stupid but thats kinda hard some days.


----------



## blinkstar

I'm assuming that if I wanted to get off these without too much suffering, I do it the same way I got off oxy--by taking smaller and smaller does each day until I was out? Got off oxy that way after taking it for months with little fall out.


----------



## diesmitty

blinkstar said:


> I'm assuming that if I wanted to get off these without too much suffering, I do it the same way I got off oxy--by taking smaller and smaller does each day until I was out? Got off oxy that way after taking it for months with little fall out.



I was told to wean off very slowly because of the SNRI effects of the drug.  Tapering off too slowly can still cause big bouts of depression.

I have another thread on this in OD, but basically I started with taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night, and then after 5 days went down to 2 - 1.5, then 1.5 - 1.5, then 1.5 - 1.0 and so on.

What I've been told is that I will still feel mild depression after the final dose of the drug that can last weeks, but it's not the severe depression you get when you stop cold turkey.  Meaning, you can still live your life and have a mostly smooth transition off of it.

However, I am also planning on beginning to take Celexa after I stop taking Tramadol, so I think that will help me greatly with the depression.


----------



## Obyron

I'd just like to note that I consider this thread a smashing success, and I'd like to thank each and every one of you for your thoughtful comments and mostly civil conversation. This sort of discussion helps build community, and I like the core I see coming together around BDD. We appreciate and value each and every one of you, from the first time poster, to the jaded old-timer who is lurking in here and being surprised at the rising level of conversation.

Look for more threads like this soon after 6p7 and I talk about it and decide what the next good topic will be. At the moment I'm thinking probably Benzo Discussion. Please keep this thread for Tramadol talk, and make any suggestions in the BDD and You: What Can We Improve? thread.

Thanks so much. Threads like this with great conversation make me happy to be a mod here, and reaffirm my decision.


----------



## Northside

I love and hate the Ultram. I had a ton of samples of 100 and 200 mg SRs. I would parachute them and scrach and nod all night. When I came into them I'd been off heroin for 6 years. When they were gone , I continued my dependent habit with other , obvoius drugs and it was about two years til I just gave up and went on suboxone. Last week I brought a sample bottle to a doc's appointment and tried to get a Rx. He did not prescribe and stated the reason was that it is habit-forming. So the docs are getting hip these days, and its definitely good stuff.


----------



## QuasiStoned

> Well I'm not currently addicted. But yeah, I'll try to keep in mind the wanting to die part...try to deter me from being stupid but thats kinda hard some days.



Unfortunately you don't realize how much withdrawal sucks until you get there... then you're really fucked.  I have never withdrawn from tramadol (my liver doesn't seem to break it down into M1, so I just get seratonin and norepinephrine effects) but I can say that speaking of just opiates the withdrawals are absolute hell sometimes, especially if you take them for depression and eventually get tired of the game and want to quit.

Getting off pod tea has been a bitch for me!!  I started using for physical and mental pain, and I can safely say that 7 months down the road when I'm forced to quit for several reasons I'm much worse off than I ever was.  My legs feel like they are gonna break out from under me, it's hell sometimes.

I couldn't even begin to imagine how bad it would suck to withdrawal from an antidepressant and opiate at the same time, I considered suicide just from my pathetic habit of opiates alone!


----------



## robcypher

tramadols make me feel slightly "artificial", for lack of a better word, especially when I mix it with dxm. I wasn't aware it was chemically related to effexor. hmmm. 

I become the plastic man on ultram


----------



## Pillthrill

I can't keep my eyes from rolling back in my head or even motivate myself to move when the euphoria kicks in. It works so well for me. I might have to actually start usuing it for pain though due to not being able to figure or the cause of it.


----------



## ThePharmacist25

I've only taken 150mg of tramadol and I didn't really feel anything. Maybe I haven't taken enough, for a oxycodone 40mg tolerance, I don't know what an effective dose would be?


----------



## Dxmmonster

ugh. it's my second day off trems and so far it's been hellish.

finnally got some sleep last night but i woke up feeling even worse. 
iv been taking dxm everyday just to keep me sane. so far it has saved me from the depression since it takes away most of my emotions.
still the aches, pains and insomnia are pretty fuckin annoying.


----------



## WhiteLinesNcoffee

How does Tramodol Effect your tolerance To other more genuine opiods/opiates.
Cross Tolerance persay


----------



## Obyron

It's there, but not too bad. There IS a cross-tolerance, but stronger opiates (hydro, oxy) will overpower it. Other than that it's hard to quantify.


----------



## Dxmmonster

to WhiteLinesNcoffee: nah dosnt effect my tolerance that much.
it's such a weak opioid anyways.

basically the cross tolerance is there but it's not gonna make much of a difference if you got anything stronger than codeine.


----------



## Pillthrill

Why does it work so well for people, like me, I find the stuff amazing. And other people like my bf who I'm pretty sure never used opiates recreationally claim to feel nothing?
Do I like it so much just because I've had harder opiates or stimulants?


----------



## Dxmmonster

yay! i finally got my 100pills delivery today, after going through 4 or so days of insomnia, depression, aches, pains and rls. 
 the wait was good as now i can get pretty buzzed on 250mgs(not dicksizing but b4 it took almost 750mgs to even feel somthing).

I feel floaty, a mild body buzz, more social and my mood has improved soo much. trems are awesome!!


----------



## Pillthrill

OMG you suck. they were supposed to come today. If not tomorrow I'm going to be seriously pissed. Tramadol is one of the few things that can actually make everything fade and make me happy anymore. I may be a chemical induced false happiness but I'll take it anyway.


----------



## koko

so im not going to go looking all over here to see if anyones discussed this already, but i was wondering, the tiny bit of opiate in tramadol, is there a way to extract it?  i know with tabs and shit like that you can dissolve in water and take out the tylenol, so i was wondering what all i could take out of the tramadol.  theres a lot of things i really dont like about tramadol, i dont like the speedy feeling it gives me im more into shit like morphine that just calms me and relaxes.  plus all the tram i gotta take to feel it means im taking a shitload of aspirin and that makes me feel shitty.


----------



## emjaye

*Tramadol to come off oxy's*

Can I? I have read in a few places that I can; but just real vague. I wanna kick the oxy's, but am terrified...(3rd time's the charm, right?)


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^sure trems will help but do you really want to sub one addiction for another??
and trust me, tremadol withdrawals are NOT mild.



Pillthrill said:


> OMG you suck. they were supposed to come today. If not tomorrow I'm going to be seriously pissed. Tramadol is one of the few things that can actually make everything fade and make me happy anymore. I may be a chemical induced false happiness but I'll take it anyway.





seriously tho, i feel you. waiting for that package to come is torture. esspecially if your already in wd. 
hope you already got your relief! peace out


----------



## Pillthrill

No, no w/d for me. I'm short on cash so I've been waiting a month... 
It should have been here Thursday according to my calender.


----------



## diesmitty

Dxmmonster said:


> yay! i finally got my 100pills delivery today, after going through 4 or so days of insomnia, depression, aches, pains and rls.
> the wait was good as now i can get pretty buzzed on 250mgs(not dicksizing but b4 it took almost 750mgs to even feel somthing).
> 
> I feel floaty, a mild body buzz, more social and my mood has improved soo much. trems are awesome!!



I'm not one to judge, but if the withdrawals are that bad, why keep doing them?  Honestly, it took 2 times of delayed shipment withdrawals for me to decide to quit trams for awhile.  I could not be more miserable on them, and unable to live my life as normal.


----------



## JahRed24x

I've found out over the years of mi drug use that people either LOVE tramadols or they just say "oh they didnt do much." but more and more these days im hearing less of that and more of "whoa dude ur right these tramadols are different (from normal opiates) but are pretty damn good in a weird way." Swim has been prescribed (60) Ultram - Tramadol 50mg each month for almost 2 years now and love it when they come in each month. 200-350mgs in a day makes swim feel really good in a different way. I swear that tramadol is the best known anti-depressant out on the market right now (besides of course strong opioids like oxy,diamorphine,hydromorphone, ect) because of its serotonin effect or whatever it has, in combo with its slight mu-opioid receptor connectivity. anyways I really like tramadol and unfortunately 60 50Tramadols every 30days doesn't last long, especially when you have a friend that has the exact same love for tramadol as you, so inevitably i end up with 30-40 a month.


----------



## Pillthrill

They lost it. 
I don't know who to blame but there goes almost $100. Hope a refund will happen. Doubt it.
But I almost don't want it after being fucked up for 4 days last week on 
barbutitual, codeine and k-pins. 
Plus the bf doesn't like it anyway and I don't have the money.


----------



## 30roxi30

thats usually what happen when you order pills offline ...SCAMMED


----------



## Pillthrill

Well I had ordered from them before as well as others I know, no issues before.


----------



## Ufotofu9

Water is more recreational for me than tramadol.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Water intoxication is much more bad for your body though.


----------



## Dxmmonster

diesmitty said:


> I'm not one to judge, but if the withdrawals are that bad, why keep doing them?  Honestly, it took 2 times of delayed shipment withdrawals for me to decide to quit trams for awhile.  I could not be more miserable on them, and unable to live my life as normal.



Currently I dont want to quit yet, I'm trying to taper but it's not working very well. I think when I finally get my dose down to nothing Il let my friend hold on to my stash, cuz thats the only way I can be free from physical addictions.

I just dont know how my friends do it... they can have a stash of 100pills and still have enough self controll to just take 2 or 3 50mg pills every couple of days. they never get physical withdrawals and a small amount of pills always gets them high. for me it's just 5 pills for a couple of days and then that slowly goes up to 10 or maybe even 15 a day then very soon i run out and go through withdrawals, buy another 100 and start all over. 

^^that's why i'l never touch meth, i'l be dead in less than a year.


----------



## immortalprso

hey guys, i was scripted zamadol sr100mg capsules. whats the best way to do these and what dosage? are they the same as tramadol pills? am i best to open the capsules and swallow the contents?

any help is appriciated .


----------



## 7zark7

Hey, sorry to interrupt this thread, need some advice...

I have been taking 100mg Tramadol everyday for the past two months. It got given to me as I have been suffering a lot of abdominal pain from a suspected IBD. I was in so much pain that co-codamol wasn't very effective - but taking 100mg Tramadol in the morning usually made things manageable for most the day.

Anyway, my pain is now subsiding so I stopped taking Tramadol two days ago. Yesterday I was aching all over and felt like I had a cold coming (runny nose, etc.) but didn't think anything of it. When trying to get to sleep last night I had what felt like really bad restless leg syndrome, but in my chest. It was a strange and horrible feeling that stopped me getting to sleep for ages.
Today has been terrible though. It is the same restlessness sensation as last night but all over my body. I keep going hot and cold with my hair constantly standing on end. I feel like I need to reach inside my skin scrape the flesh from my ribs. It's one of the most irritating feelings I have ever endured. Feels like I am going crazy inside, but it's about bareable.

Sooo... searching on the internet made me wonder if all this could be from Tramadol withdrawal. I find it hard to believe that taking a small dose for a relatively short period of time would have such a nasty after effects. I have taken numerous other substances and never had a sniff of withdrawal. OK - I have never played with opiates or benzos so don't really appreciate how bad withdrawals can be.

If it is probably because of the Tramadol, then can anyone suggest what to do to lessen the horrible feelings? I have been to work and found it difficult. Now I just feel like I have a fluttering / itching / crawling sensation in my body. How long might this last? Should I just sweat it out?

Cheers.

BTW: I got no recreational 'buzz' at all when taking them.


----------



## QuasiStoned

Sounds exactly like mild opiate withdrawal to me.  The only solution is to tough it out or you can try OTC loperamide (immodium) in doses around 12mg to sort of help.

The thing about tramadol is that in addition to withdrawing from the opiate effects you're gonna be feeling SNRI too, so its a bit like quitting a small opiate habit and an antidepressant at the same time.  AFAIK, there isn't much of anything that can be done to help with the SNRI withdrawal.


----------



## Tsukasa

I've been through tram wd's many times. They are the worst.

I suggest finding another more clean opioid, and once you get adjusted to that, it'll be easier. Kratom worked well for me. 

If you can't get another opioid, get some loperamide for the shits, l-tryptophan or 5-HTP for the depression and overactive thoughts, and some DL-phenylalanine for the fatigue and pains. Vitamin B-complex would also be quite helpful in normalizing your chemistry.


----------



## uproar

Tomer said:


> Yea, positive.  It's a prescription bottle.



those are ultracets


----------



## 7zark7

Thanks for the replies QuasiStoned and Tsukasa (Nice avatar of Aisha Clanclan!)

So it probably IS Tramadol withdrawal. oops. How long is this feeling likely to last? I don't think the depression will bother me as that's more a psychological thing and I like to think I can handle that. It's the physical stuff that I don't like!

I'm about to go to bed and am not lookin forward to trying to nod off. Noticed that keeping myself physically busy (I have tided the house this evening!) seems to stop me from noticing the feelings. It's just when I try and relax it gets worse.

Taken 200mg of 5HTP so I will see how it goes. Was contemplating taking some Xanax - probably 0.5mg or 1mg to try and calm me a bit. I rarely use it so not sure if that will be any good! Either that or I could have a small dose of GBL if I start to get some insomnia.

Also got some B12 somewhere as well as a few other supplements that I stopped taking a while ago that might be of some use. I also have Co-phenotrope (lomotil) on hand to combat the squits if needed...


----------



## Hemuli

I have experienced tram wd:s four time and two times very bad from 600+mg doses and many months of use. First week is the worst and after that its mostly mental and some dizzyness maybe. After one clean day i started getting really bad anxiety and restlesness, ye the restless legs is the worst.  Day 4 has always been the worst for me, then i feel very sick. Last time it was pretty easy after three months of high dose use. I did one week taper, everyday 100mg down and when i was at 100mg i started taking small doses of buprenorfine and taper it. It was like 0.4-0.4-0.2-0.2-0.1 then quit. Also benzos helps alot and i used them when the anxiety peaks. It still sucked also this time but it was lot easier.


----------



## Littles

Tramadol works wonders for me. I usually pop about 8 to 9 pills for 37.5 mg each and i feel GREAT for over 8 hours. Makes me more friendly and I do get an opiate-like euphoria. Ive used many different types of opioids and this has to be one of my faves. It does really feel great and it last a long time and doesn't wake long to take effect. Only negatives is that it does make you very drowsy, and can hit you hard when you wake up and are still on em. Also it does make my vision go blurry and in and out of focus because of the high and drowsiness. Also causes a nasty itch but that's expected.


----------



## skypanda

I don't understand how anyone feels anything from these things. Are you swallowing them whole, bitting them in half? 

I have 400mg pills of "Zytram" (tramadol hydrochloride)

i've taken two of these and felt nothing.

If i smash them up isn't there enough in there to kill me?

Please help, i feel like shit. And there is nothing else around.


----------



## Pillthrill

No. I don't think its likely to kill you. You are more likely to run the risk of a seizure but that is rarely deadly (someone feel free to correct me that I'm wrong). Everyone is different and it depends 1. if you have ever had a sezuire and 2. If you take anything to reduce your risk of a seizure like a anti seizure med like Lamictal or a benzos. I've taken 1000mg about 3 times, but I puked just about every time. So be aware of the risks and everyone is different.

My ?s, 

1. Does and if so how much does codeine create a tolerance to Tram? If it does, how should I dose (how many days in a row or how many days should I take off)?

2. I've been taking Tram for a year or 2 now. Even when I've taken breaks from it to reduce tolerance I still don't get the mind blowing euphoria that I used to get. Whats the deal? What chemical thing is going on here to change it?


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^1. A good codeine dose would probably get you higher than tramadol since cod is metabolised into morphine in your body. A good dose of morphine should get you high, a tram tolorance wont do much.

2. Tolorance to tramadol goes up slowly but goes down even slower. A couple of years ago I lost my tram connect and was forced to go cold turkey. After around half a year or even more I found another connect and soon got back into the habbit, the first dose after that long was good but still lacking somthing. I think there's just a part of the experience you can never recreate. Sorry to say but I have the exact same problem and whatever I do my tolorance dosnt seem to go down.


----------



## Pillthrill

Its Fioricet with codeine so I get barbs too. 
But I find my tolerance seems to go up in just days...
How long would I have to wait to get the euphoria bacK?? God I miss is SO much!


----------



## Dxmmonster

Quite a long time, I stopped for about 6 months and still I didn't get the full blown tram high when I took 250mgs(my usual dose for a good high).


----------



## Pillthrill

Oh fuck that. That fucking sucks. I miss the euphoria more that life...lol


----------



## Dxmmonster

Pillthrill said:


> Oh fuck that. That fucking sucks. I miss the euphoria more that life...lol



Yeah, I totally feel ya. It's kinda sad when you look back on that "honey moon" period or look at people nodding out on the same dose your on(yet your not nearly as high as them).

Thats sort of the reason I moved onto Heroin(just so I could reproduce that blissful nod again). What a stupid decision(DONT DO IT). But the high is just amazing so fuck it. 
Im going to Canada soon so even if I start a little habit here I should be able to kick it when I have a change in my life style/environment.


----------



## Pillthrill

I can't get heroin anyway, although I hace a obsession with it...lol
Does that lose the honeymoon period too? Well I'm sure it does after your a junkie. I mean before that.


----------



## Dxmmonster

If you have an obsession with it then you definitely dont want to try it. Cuz when you do get it, you wont want to let go. And as we all know that dosnt usually end well.

There sure is a honeymoon period, It's that time when you still have the self control and a low tolerance. You get very high every time you do it and each time it's loads of fun. But soon your tolerance goes up and you might lose that self control. After that, boom!!!
 You get candy and ice cream.


----------



## Jabberwocky

skypanda said:


> I don't understand how anyone feels anything from these things. Are you swallowing them whole, bitting them in half?
> 
> I have 400mg pills of "Zytram" (tramadol hydrochloride)
> 
> i've taken two of these and felt nothing.
> 
> If i smash them up isn't there enough in there to kill me?
> 
> Please help, i feel like shit. And there is nothing else around.



as far as i know, there are no 400mg pill available on the market.

the range from 50, 100, 150 and 200mg per pill.  i can't see there being a 400mg pill either because of the seizure threshold risk that is associated with doses of 400mg+ in 24hours


----------



## skypanda

> as far as i know, there are no 400mg pill available on the market.
> 
> the range from 50, 100, 150 and 200mg per pill. i can't see there being a 400mg pill either because of the seizure threshold risk that is associated with doses of 400mg+ in 24hours



I'm looking at the bottle right now: tramadol hydrochloride 400mg
Don't know what else to tell ya.

http://www.purdue.ca/pdf/2008-06-27%20Zytram%20XL%20PM_SNDS%20122108_ENG%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## Dxmmonster

^Hot damn! I want those pills. 400mgs control release, that's pretty fuckin sweet.  

Id say chew up half a pill and see how it goes after a couple of hours. If your still not getting anything then work your way up to 400mgs. Anything higher risks seizure so be extra careful when going above that amount(know your body, if your not feeling well then stop). Especially if your breaking the time release.


----------



## bpayne

I would NOT I repeat would NOT break the time release on those it is there to prevent it from hitting you all at once, which is probably why you didn't feel that much from them, it controls how much of the drug is in your body at any given time, and Tramadol is NOTORIOUS for causing  seizures at immediate release doses of 400 mg or more, everyone is different but I wouldn't risk it


----------



## Jabberwocky

skypanda said:


> I'm looking at the bottle right now: tramadol hydrochloride 400mg
> Don't know what else to tell ya.
> 
> http://www.purdue.ca/pdf/2008-06-27%20Zytram%20XL%20PM_SNDS%20122108_ENG%20FINAL.pdf



so i stand corrected by that


----------



## bpayne

any problem with smoking weed while on tramadol?


----------



## euphoricc

guys i live in pennsylvania where do i get tramadol i suffer from back pain and im also on suboxone so i get no relief what so ever from nething.But my girlfriend gave me tramadol once and it helped my pain it works with suboxone i never did find  ne thing else like this


[dont ask for sources -mod]


----------



## Tsukasa

bpayne said:


> any problem with smoking weed while on tramadol?



hell no. I used to smoke up to a gram on top of 200mg's tramadol. Heart rate gets a little high, but normalizes after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Psilo707

bpayne said:


> any problem with smoking weed while on tramadol?



Nope, its a pretty good combo overall imo.


----------



## Pillthrill

bpayne said:


> any problem with smoking weed while on tramadol?



Take the tramadol, then smoke the weed. The weed will increase the tramadol high. Although I did blackout like that once. I'm not sure why.... I just woke up in bed like 6 hours later.


----------



## bpayne

I did that in jail once  when someone gave me one of there kolonopins, Haven't touched em since


----------



## euphoricc

weed and opiates is a must i like suboxone and weed for some reason i crave weeed  probally i cant get high ne more o well its prob for the best


----------



## Sturnam

I have recently re-discovered tramadol, and it is the shit. I forgot how amazing it is. The first time I took a bigger dose (100mg) it was just like WOW, I feel fucking AMAZING.

I think that the SNRI properties is what is responsible for people's love or dislike of the substance. Maybe those with imbalances or what not are the ones that love it so much, and those that dont think its a terrible opiate.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Well, I got lucky this month and finally got the doc to move me from 60 percocets(10mg) to 90. My brilliant addicted mind arranged them in a way that I would at least have 1 per day for the whole month so I could play with the other 60. Major fail as usual. I did better at making the 60 last just from being scared of the pain I actually have once I run out. It would be safe to say my perc habit for an enjoyable buzz is 60-80 mg. 

Yesterday I was at my Nana's and she gave me a bottle of trams(50 mg). My question is "am I guaranteed to need a boatload of this shit to get anything like some of you have reported? I'm not willing to risk a seizure as I am at home alone. At around the 200 mg mark could I at least expect to get the anti-depressant effect? I went through a 2 day WD of my percs and then picked up 8 10mg hydros just to make me normal for a day. I am not going to continue to pay 5 bucks a pill though. I can hold out till the 1st when I get my next 90 percs. My brother just sold 20 7.5 percs(I actually asked for them) to some fool for 10 bucks each. If I ever get to wanting one that bad, I'm going back on methadone for the pain and just leave the buzz/fun from opiates alone.

If I went for a higher dose say 300, would popping a valium with them reduce the seizure risk or should I even combine them? For that matter should I just take a phenerghan to avoid the puking some have reported.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

I'm gonna bump one time to get to new post for sure as I am wanting to take these as I type. Won't happen again, no worries.


----------



## paranoid android

Take 20mg's of valium with 300mg's of tramadol. That should prevent any seizure. It will also help prevent some of the unpleasant effects some people get from tramadol such as a stimulating feeling. Well i considerer that unpleasant anyway maybe you don't.

 You really can't take anymore then 400mg's in a day safely though ive gone over the 400mg mark with meperidine (a more toxic and stronger drug) and havent had any grand mal seizures. Granted i was taking 6mg's of clonazepam, 1200mg's of gabapentin and something like 900mg's of valproate at the time.

 Im in the same boat pretty much as i ran out of morphine and percs so i have to make do with tramadol samples i have. Im on 4-6mg's of clonazepam, 1800mg's of gabapentin and 175mg's of lamictal so i doubt i'll run the risk of seizure.

 I would say don't go over 400mg's a day and from my experience tramadol is like crap once youve been on stronger opiates for awile. Hell codeine feels really good compared to it. But then again it's any fucking port in a storm.


----------



## ez4u2c

i was on 400mg of tram daily for 3 yrs. my tolerance gott way crazy where i wouldnt feel a "buzz" no matter how many i took. when i first started takeinf them i did like the buzz alot. i TOTALY loved having sex while on trams. but when i quit taking them i had no withdrawal whatsoever. maybe just a lil depression and thats it.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Thanks for the replies. I decided to go with 350 mg and 10 mg valium. I did kind of want the stimulant effect actually. If get my opiate fix early in the day and then use either the restoril/valium to help me sleep, I end up not wanting to move out of bed till noon. Ofc when I have my percs, I can pop a couple just to "wake me up" and get my day going around 8. I think its the restoril that keeps me in the bed. When I took ambien I woke up bright and early with no issues, but a few months ago I slept drove downtown and ended up in jail cause they thought I was high on some serious drugs(truth was I was just asleep)Once I pay the 500$ The charge will be dropped so it was a costly experience but one that made me give up ambien for good. Sux too, cause I did ambien for a year with no issue. Actually would pop 2 after drinking a six pk or so and would have a nice buzz before nodding off to sleep. (I'm an insomniac and will not sleep without aid of drugs. It's not even the opiate addiction that causes this as I have only been them for the last three years and I have had the sleep issue since my teen years. I'm 35 now  ) I have chronic pancreatitus(sp?) and it causes a decent amount of pain on a regular basis more so when I eat. Got hooked on the opiates when in 07 I had 6 bouts of acute pancreatitus. That hurts worse than anything I have ever felt, and very hard to find the right drug to ease the pain. On my third stay in the hospital, I got stuck with a night doc that only gave out morphine. First dose did nothing. Second dose, nothing. Third, the same. The old nurse actually said she had never given that much morphine before and would not leave the room as she was afraid I would od. I did not so much as nod. Next morning my doc cam in, ordered the Dilaudid/phenerghan which instantly eases the pain and gives quite the rush as long as the injection point was close to the iv hole and the nurse did not do that whole timing thing they do when giving the drugs. I've been hooked since then.

Anyway, enough rants. I think this is the first time I have given my history here so I don't feel so bad. Time to sit back and see what the trammies do for me.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Well, I am two hours in, although I took the full 350 mg dose over the course of an hour as I was talking to you guys here. No buzz to speak of, at least nothing close to an opiate buzz, but it has eased the WD I was having from my percs. Had a fight with the wife about an hour into taking them, so maybe that blew the chance of getting a buzz. I won't risk going any higher today, so maybe tomorrow I'll just do the full 400 mg/10-20 mg valium and see what happens.

Quick question. How long is the half life and is it safe to drink in the same day that you have taken this med?


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Bump. The guys want to go out for some pool soon and even though I checked webmd and it did not mention avoiding alcohol, I'd like to see what people who have been on the drug say.


----------



## paranoid android

Ive drank on tramadol but then i often do drug mixes that no sane person would do. It's not a great idea thats for sure. And i would fucking kill for some temazepam. I am envious of the mazzies you have. They are great for withdrawal.

 Anyone know if it would be that dangerous to take 600mg's of tramadol in one day since im on 175mg's of lamictal, 1200mg's of gabapentin, 250mg's of lyrica and 8mg's of clonazepam? 

 Im just afraid of the seizures but i shouldnt have one on the meds im on.


----------



## QuasiStoned

^^^
It would probably depend how tolerant you are the clonazepam.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

I have not been able to find any info on mixing the two. I've done some stupid shit but it was mostly due to lack of knowing. When I first was put on methadone I continued taking my nightly 20-30 mg of valium. My wife said I often nodded out in the chair during movies and stuff. Even towards the end of my methadone use(prescribed 10 mg twice a day) when I would pop 40-50 mgs for a buzz in the morning I would drink at night and never had a problem. Ofc I was never warned not to mix so I never knew what I was doing. Once I became aware of how easy it is to od mixing methadone with alcohol or benzos I quit going to that doc and went back to my regular doc who gives me the percs.  

I read that the half life of tramadol is 4-5 hours, so even if it isn't wise to drink while taking the trammies, would that apply if I took them at 11 am and want to start drinking around 7 pm.

Funny thing is, before I could talk my doc into the 90 percs a month, he wrote me a script for ultram to take inbetween doses if the percs were not lasting long enough for 2 per day. When I went to fill all my scripts the chick at the counter told me if I was used to anything higher than loratabs that the ultram would not do me any good. So, I chose not to pay for them and left them on hold. Knowing my doc as I do (when he started me on valium he started with 10 mg, when he started me on percocets, he started with 10 mg) the script is for what ever dose that they come in the highest. At least I know now that they are worth picking up if for nothing else than to help during my perc WDs.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Bump. Just to see if I will die now that I am drinking anyway


----------



## Pillthrill

OK, Tramadol has lost its magic for me. When I first started a couple years ago. It would floor me. I would be so happy, nodding out, unable to move, better than sex euphoria. 

I took a break from it for awhile because it was making me sick, but I found a way around that after awhile. But then I lost my job and could afford to keep using it. 

Now that I have started using it. I don't nod at all, I don't get the euphoria hardly AT ALL! I just get a lil speedy which is great for work and I feel a little happier. 

I doesn't seem to matter how much I take. 1 gram I'm guaranteed to puke and I'm just too fucked up to really enjoy it like I should. Its not a good high. I think there is such a thing as TOO HIGH. 

How can I get the nodding and euphoria back? I take benadryl every time. I plug the Tramadol so I don't puke it all back up and waste the high. And now and then I take kpins with it, plus Lamictal to reduce the seizure risk. Although I've never had a seizure ever. 

Help.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^Sorry to tell you but other than stopping for a LONG time the only way to get that nodding and euphoria back is to take stronger opiates. Tolerance is a biatch!


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

Well, it is the next day. Had quite a few beers at the bar then came home and continued to drink while playing cod5 on the ps3. I was wasted and some dude kept calling me a sister fucking hillbilly with no teeth due to my accent. It was a blast. Just popped the 350 mg of tramadol with the 10 mg valium. I never had the urge to puke yesterday so am I to assume that is mostly when the dose is much higher. If it is common should I take a phenerghan to help incase I start feeling sick?


----------



## ez4u2c

bpayne said:


> any problem with smoking weed while on tramadol?



only problem i had while smoking weed while i was on tramadol was i couldnt smoke the weed fast enough!


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^Thats a serious problem. You gotta solve it before it's too late!! Get a vape or really nice bong


----------



## bpayne

Yeah I actually noticed on the tram that my chronic tolerance went way up, never got the nervies either pretty good I might stop drinking with my weed all the time and try the cannatram for a while


----------



## prush123

*Tramadol Withdrawal Hell*

First time here so not real sure how to do this but here it goes. I discovered Tramadol about 3 years ago when I stopped drinking alcohol. I went cold turkey after reaching a point of drinking up to 3 bottles of wine a day, sometimes more and sometimes mixing in a couple of really strong drinks of gin and tonic.  Anyway, I found Tramadol which seemed to give me the same little buzz without hangovers, the shitting feeling the next day and so on.  After about a year, my tolerance was getting higher and higher so that I was up to about 2500mg a day. Then I had a seizure and my husband basically saved my life. It almost killed me. Thank god I wasn't driving at the time but apparently I stopped breathing and didn't respond to CPR right away. Bad day.  I totally went off of the and did the detox in the hospital but because I was sleeping so much, it wasn't that bad and stayed there for 3 days.  About 6 months later, I was prescribed them for a problem with my leg and it started all over again. I am now up to 2100mg a day and need to stop. My husband found an order form on my computer from the pharmacy I buy them from online.  Ironically, I ran out yesterday morning anyway and am going through horrible withdrawals.  After reading through all these threads, I realize that I need to do it by tapering and not cold turkey again. The thought of potentially having a seizure from going through cold turkey detox is frightening.  This site has been tremendously helpful for me and I thank you all for your openness and honesty.  I went to my doctor today to get on a program to get me off and into the next step of staying off. Not sure how I will do the latter but I need to do this.  I cannot live like this anymore. Oh, did I mention I am going through a divorce right now as well?  Bad days ahead.


----------



## euphoricc

im live in pa where do i get tramadol? also a ? with soma is soma safe mixed with suboxone? i like soma only did it once 3(350) it was a good short high stress reliever?


----------



## euphoricc

i need traamaaaaadooool pa area geeze where u all get these things at


----------



## euphoricc

ok have ne of u used the internet sites to get tramadol i mean its not controlled so what would be the big deal? any input is appreciated


----------



## Pillthrill

Thats how I started was online. No biggy. The big deal? Its a legal high, and those are rare.


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

I wish I could have been one of those who got a nice buzz from tramadol, but I'm sure my tolerance from other drugs is just way too high. Can't really knock it though. It has helped with my pain(in doses of at least 400 mg) and I have not had any WDs from being without my percocets. It does seems to make me a little less irritated but that could be in my head. As I said way above, I first got these from my Nana, who just wanted to help with my pain. She gave me around 40ish and I made them last a week. The day I ran out I was reminded by my wife that I had a script for Ultram that I never filled. Called the pharmacy, had it filed and now have 60 more in my stash. I think I'll continue to get my doc to write this one since I know I will always run out of my percs. High or no high, they are worth having around if you have an opiate addiction. As for the speed effects, I am not sure, since I always take a 10mg valium to reduce seizure risk. All in all, they are worth the 9 bucks I paid for them.


----------



## Colmes

I posted earlier that Tramadol was not a particularly useful pharm - compared to w/d

I take that back completely. It gives you a great sense of well being. It is not crazy euphoria like Oxy, but thats not what I want. I want to walk around and not look high as fuck, and tramadol allows that. It is a great anti anxiety, and anti depressant, also, takes care of the pains. You cant snort it (I dont think), you cant really take more than 400mg (seizures), it is a great drug for withdrawl, and really a drug that is (abuseable) but much much less so than drugs like hydrocodone, oxycodone ect. Its not a perfect drug, but nothing is. Thats my opinion. I have experimented with almost all opiates, lots of adderall/vyvanse, mdma, shrooms, dxm, and still, the relatively mild drug - tramadol, is very medicinally theraputic, I dont feel guilty for taking it, and it makes me considerably happier.


----------



## drug_mentor

I tried 150mg last night with a little codeine and it was pretty damn nice. I see a lot of hating on tramadol by more experienced opiate users but I enjoyed it and the feeling lasts ages :D.


----------



## Atlien3

i just ate 200mg with breakfast and i feel like a champion, they beat anything out there for withdrawals in my opinion and if ur tolerance is low and ya get 150-300 mg in ya, you will feel lovely all day


----------



## Ason Unique

Took tramadol for the first time which is my first opiod also. Its not bad just stimulating and relaxing. No major euphoria. Best thing was the waves of tinglies and the mood uplift. Took 200mg


----------



## ethnobot781

Hey there, picked this thread for my first bluelight post as Tramadol has, against the odds, become a useful drug of choice for me but one with which care is needed all the time. I feel that my observations may constitute a useful contribution and in some measure reduce some of the controversy. I hope so.

Tramadol is a drug which in my own experiences with self and friends using, plus the reading I've done, obviously has much different effects profiles in different users. The effects are also open to qualitative interpretation based on matters of sheer personal taste.

Firstly people seem to have wide differences in the ways by; and the efficiency with which the drug is metabolised. This leads some people to describe the effects as awesome and others to describe them as worthless. Neither group is wrong but they tend to misunderstand each other to an unfortunate extent. This is compounded by the different effects that users regard as negative or positive - the quality of the experience to those who do get effects is necessarily highly subjective.

Some people regard the "speedy" effects of this drug as an unfortunate side effect while others revel in them. The long duration relative to most opioids is also regarded as positive by some users and negative by others.

I personally really enjoy this drug. The opioid buzz is mild rather than overwhelming and the vaguely MDMA-like serotonergic effect is nothing like as strong as true amphetamine derivatives but the two mild effects in combination suit me down to the ground. It's a mood lift with a nice genuine and long-lasting euphoria for me. I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones.

Why the inverted commas around "lucky" - because there are genuine downsides to being able to get a nice high off this drug. Firstly while tolerance develops slowly it is hard to take long enough breaks to prevent it creeping up on you over time. Breaks combined with larger doses (like 500mg twice daily in my case) seem to finally keep tolerance at bay for longer but one is playing russian roulette with seizures at this level of use. I like it too much for this to stop me (which shows the psychological addiction I have to this drug in addition to phases of greater or lesser physical addiction) but it is a serious concern and I would recommend anyone who falls in love with this substance to find other sources of diversion and only partake occasionally before you end up hooked like me. Secondly at times Tramadol seems to randomly give me unpleasant nervous jitters. These are sometimes compounded by a strange sensation which is almost impossible to describe (bouncing along bumpy mental surfaces while undergoing tense muscles is the closest I can get) which feels to my worried mind like I'm close to seizure. Because of these first two problems I always ensure I have a supply of effective benzodiazepines handy. I don't take these unless I feel I need them and then after the onset of the first Tramadol dose since taken too early they can mask the pleasant come up.

Thirdly anything over approx. 3 days of continous use of high dosages seems to be enough to potentially produce a further 3 days of uncomfortable physical and mental withdrawals. These can be alleviated by low doses of benzos and weak opioids (such as the otherwise inferior codeine phosphate) but never circumvented entirely if they decide to strike (which seems to be a random occurence with approximately one in four chance of happening after any given 3-4 day binge). I usually try to take Tramadol not more than 4 days in a row followed by a small gap, another indulgence and then a long rest (fortnight minimum and preferably 3 weeks). Unfortunately at times of stress my self-monitoring sometimes fails me and I idiotically dose for a full week before getting a grip and stopping for 3 weeks. If this happens I can practically guarantee that the first few days will be an uncomfortable withdrawal period complete with virus-like physical symptoms, nasty simultaneous lethargy/restlessness and black depression. You have been warned - if you turn out to be a tram-lover you may need more willpower than you own to keep fully out of the woods.

For the sake of the interest of those who like the duration and mild stimulation of Tramadol but yearn for the "cleaner buzz" of a stronger opioid agonist I must report that taking a relatively weak opioid some time in to a Tramadol high really potentiates the former. Interestingly I note a far more significant difference between codeine phosphate and Dihydrocodeine (DHC) than I usually find between these two drugs alone. If one has very low tolerance then codeine can work for this but DHC is far superior. I discovered this when a well-meaning doctor supplied me with a bottle of DHC for breakthrough pain while on Tramadol. Since tram itself is more effective as a painkiller than DHC in my case anyway the latter was practically useless for breakthrough pain but when bored I tried a solid recreational dose of 300mg DHC approx. 4 hours after taking Tramadol. To my surprise this produced a mildly noddy and quite satisfying opioid buzz marred only by a brief spell of uncomfortable levels of itchyness. It also brought the Tramadol back up a bit for a bonus. I have tried this four or five times with similar results and twice more with codeine with less success but noticeably better euphoria from the codeine than I would consider normal. This combo may constitute playing with fire and I don't advocate it nor do I recommend anyone to emulate my irresponsible dosage. I merely mention it for the curious. Incidentally I would advise anyone who has had to take a benzo on the tram ride to avoid such combos as taking all 3 one time made me very sleepy indeed and dolt that I am the potential for serious respiratory depression arising from mixing these substances didn't occur to me until after I'd slept it off. I had a lucky escape and besides as previously mentioned by another one of the beauties of Tramadol use is the ability to function fairly normally whilst high and you lose all hope of that if you combo yourself in to stupor.

I have also experienced constipation and difficulty in passing urine whilst on higher doses. Ensuring a reasonable moderate intake of fluids, leaveing the bathroom tap running when attempting to urinate (and having patience!) and a short course of senna-based laxatives overcome the worst of these unpleasant side effects. Other than that you'll live with it if you're sufficiently in to the high but it's another reason not to dose daily for long periods.

So to summarise I believe that Tramadol is a drug very much of personal choice and one that certainly has its place in the scheme of things for those who enjoy it. It is also potentially dangerous in repeated higher doses (like mine unfortunately - I dread the day when a trip to the hospital is necessary but some people dose higher and longer than me without developing seizures I just hope I'm one the lucky ones) although sensible steps like ensuring benzo availability can defray the risks somewhat. Therefore it commands respect. I don't think anyone in the Tramadol debate is actually wrong just a little blinkered to their own viewpoint.

Finally another reason to start low dosage wise if you are new to this drug. A small number of unlucky folks seem to be unable to take Tramadol without really unpleasant nausea and vomiting even at relatively low doses whith opioid tolerance. You really don't want to find out the hard way that you are one of these unfortunates due to the relatively long duration of Tramadol's effects, including the ill ones!


----------



## manic_panic

uhm...in my experience, Tramadol is fucking awesome. whatever.


----------



## ethnobot781

manic_panic said:


> uhm...in my experience, Tramadol is fucking awesome. whatever.



How long have you been using manic_panic? It can be awesome, especially in the beginning but as I stated in my slightly over-lengthy post just before yours there are downsides that can creep up and bite you on the ass and it's well worth being aware of them so you can monitor yourself for any developing issues.


----------



## giger

D's said:


> Haha i got lucky and found one on the floor!! 50mg :[
> (chewd it up, tasted extatic bitters fuck)



%)lol,that is too funny,I would have as well been siked !


----------



## Ason Unique

Ason Unique said:


> Took tramadol for the first time which is my first opiod also. Its not bad just stimulating and relaxing. No major euphoria. Best thing was the waves of tinglies and the mood uplift. Took 200mg




It also made me itchy as fuck the next day, not as bad as DXM-itch though, I think its great as an anti-depressant and mild-painkiller, but I didn't feel all that good from 200mg, should 300mg be better? I want to try again but I do feel bad stealing the pills, but I believe they're taken rarely or not at all but there isn't a refill.


----------



## bpayne

eh, its not  something you want to keep increasing doses to get a high from, Many people do but that doesn't it make it more effective or even safe, no one can tell you how a drug is going to react or not react in YOUR body, 
I take 50-100 mg throughout the day, and I get a minor buzz if you can call it that, but thats really an afterthought, because its ssri properties keep me from wanting to drink and motivate me to do housework.

that being said, I'm sure you know that past 250 mg there is an increased risk of seizure, some people have them on as low as  a 100 or don't have them on as much as a gram.

Its YOUR body and everyones reacts differently
B


----------



## Hemuli

Anyone have any idea is it dangerous to take Trams on small Zopiclone wd? Is the seizure risk bigger?


----------



## Tsukasa

^ Their would be a higher risk. So take some other gabaergic drug along with it. Alcohol would suffice. If you can't obtain any, then theirs OTC substances like GABA (sublingual), valerian root extract, or kava kava.


----------



## skypanda

meh i chewed up a whole 400 last week and still felt absolutely nothing. Even more usless than these garbage morphs i'm currently struggling to feel.

I have a whole bottle of these things and have no interest in them at all.  I'm sure there is someone out there in the world who feels the same way about their percocets but loves tramadol, someday we shall meet and all will be right with the universe.


----------



## nukaFreak

wal marts 4$ prescription covers tramadol woohoo!! 

anyways yeah addiction is a little different than opiates, because when coming off a certian opiate such as percs, i take sum vicodens i feel better... but fuck man when coming off tramadol nothing makes me feel better. 

but tramadol+excedrin+1mg ativan (stress ativan, xanax doesnt seem to have the same effect), and your floaten in happyness =)

and also i cant really say theres much of a tolerance build, i've never taking more than 4-  50 mgs at once, and i've been taking them for about 4-5 years. it does cause acid reflux, and anxiety in alot of people, like if you taste the pill when it starts breaken down, that means theres sum stomach acids creepen up and slowly destroyin your teeth.


----------



## nukaFreak

and tramadol is kinda scary, thats its only been out for like what 30 years... humans been taking opiates for ages... but who even knows what the long term effects of tramadol are?


----------



## Ason Unique

Well I took 200mg again before I went to work, yes the buzz is minor, but I was able to do work with ease and not become as achy...the painkilling effects are not that strong but I was working until I broke a sweat and didn't feel sore whatsoever. I find it very stimulating and then followed by a semi-nodding experience, I hate being so itchy though.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^Yeah it's really great for work/concentration and especially school as long as your not nodding too hard  on a high dose. 
For me, I use to love the stuff but now since iv moved on to harder opioids I dont get the nice fluffy opiate effects anymore.


----------



## the red shark

i get the 150mg extended release and the 50mg caps. A couple of each with a codeine cold water extract and some benzos my mood is great, i'm relaxed and generally feeling particularly good. it is weak in comparison to oxys but if you not wanting to be sleepy/nodding it is decent, particularly when combined -i find it to be a good way to get through work after a big night with no sleep also and then if i just want to chill out and get cosy.


----------



## mebroken

*tramadol for opaite w/d's?*

quick question...stupid doc did not call in my refill of percs before they closed for weekend. since i'll be getting them on monday just trying not to be in w/d's over weekend so taking 100 mgs tramadol twice a day (and a few vistrol and valiums and loperamide). 
kinda surprised at how well it is working.

is tramadol really that great at holding off opiate w/d's or am i just lucking out this weekend?


----------



## e12dsm

not it is that good, in my opinion atleast. i think it is one of the best aids to  help u get off opiates, but dependency is an issue of with them of course, but still id much rather take some tramadol, mixed with a benzo, and some weed, over bupe/meth anyday, that combo imho is the most efficient way to get through w/ds with minimal pain, i would killll for some trams right now, or a benzo to help me get through the last few days of this detox, only thing i have right now is some shwag weed, dxm, valerian root and melatonin, i dont even have loperamide...arff..


----------



## firesilverlullaby

the loper amide helps me alot. so im sure that along with tramadol and valium would really take away the withdrawals. i think loperamide just really works for some people and not as much as others due to the bbb issue.


----------



## JustaChippa

Tramadol works great for w/d.  Back in the day, I could be dopesick as fuck, then take a tram and be well within 20 min.  I used to try and keep some around for just that purpose.


----------



## Jabberwocky

depending on your habit tramadol is going to aid you just like any other kind of opiate/oid when you're in withdrawal.  it's surely helped me out many a times.

over to BDD


----------



## drug_mentor

I am doing some tramadol with some codeine and doxylamine succinate tonight. :D I am looking forward to it a lot as I find that a very enjoyable combination for chilling at home.


----------



## phatass

depends on how big your habit is.. but yeah it can hold off mild withdrawls


----------



## drug_mentor

Right now I am on 150mg of tramadol and 50mg doxylamine succinate. Just drank some CWE codeine solution 5 minutes ago, when that hits me I should be feeling kick ass, I have some promethazine for when the codeine starts to wear off too.

I really do enjoy tramadol combined with codeine and 1st gen antihistamines. Benzo's smooth out the buzz a little too and definately add a positive aspect.


----------



## shiningstar20

pofacedhoe said:


> am i the only one who is addicted but uses in moderation? i have been taking them for six months as an alternative to ssri's (citalopram) and i only ever take 150mg or 200mg in the morning and then nothing else. this dose has stayed stable and they make me feel like life is not a hostile empty hole. my depression has an antisocial effect on my character (mostly aggression and rage). i find they work
> 
> has anyone had successfull long term moderate use?!?!?!



yes. yes, yes, yes to all you said. i take the exact same dose.... maybe every 2nd day, at night before I go to sleep. I use them to calm my anxieties and completely relax and fall asleep (and stay asleep... long enough too). It is the most effective solution to insomnia that I could get ahold of. Of course I had to get it while in Peru... because in Canada you need prescription and there you don't. When people (like you) say they take tramadol anytime BEFORE the night or when they're intending to fall asleep I'm at a lose of comprehension. Because to me these are sleep pills. Not something you use to stay awake and go about your activities and be happy, something to make you drunk with joy and peace and forces you to turn off for 12 hours. So please explain me why you take this in the morning. And how you can stay awake! I don't see or understand the benefit of taking it after you wake up.... all I could see is it making you extremely dizzy and nausiated.


----------



## Dxmmonster

drug_mentor said:


> Right now I am on 150mg of tramadol and 50mg doxylamine succinate. Just drank some CWE codeine solution 5 minutes ago, when that hits me I should be feeling kick ass, I have some promethazine for when the codeine starts to wear off too.
> 
> I really do enjoy tramadol combined with codeine and 1st gen antihistamines. Benzo's smooth out the buzz a little too and definately add a positive aspect.



Should have taken the doxylamine after the codeine tho. It will probably inhibit the metabolism of codeine to some extent(make it last longer but weaker).


----------



## sleeplessdwarf34

I like tramadol for when I run out of my percocets. I even gave my wife 30 percs to make sure I had at least one a day after I used up the other 60. She has no will power so I finished those 30 off yesterday. 10 days to go till I get more so I caled to see if i could pay cash to have the trammies refilled. Turns out the way the doc wrote the scrip, 60 is only a 15 day supply so I was able to go get another 60 this morning. I do not get any buzz from them. I take 400 mgs first thing and it at least helps with w/ds and does give a bit of energy. I take a 50 mg phenergan with them cause on an empty stomach they make me want to puke. I have read the mega potentiate thread but I don't recall seeing anything for tramadol. Is there any way of taking something with them to get a buzz, Other than valium since I usually take one of those at the same time as well.


----------



## Tsukasa

^ weed, other benzo's, and maybe energy drinks. Take the tramadol rectally, and space out your doses.


----------



## drug_mentor

DXM monster I was under the impression doxylamine didn't inhibit metabolism of codeine. I know promethazine does and thats why I waited until the codeine was wearing off before taking that.

Sleeplessdwarf I find codeine is a great potentiator/synergizer of tramadol. I love to do CWE with my trams. :D


----------



## Magicalmindy

that stuff sucks. never did anything to me at all. might as well have taken an asprine. I take 60mg of oxy's a day, and at least 10mg x 5-10 pills of percocts a day and i dont even get high off them. Im kinda glad about that. I take them cause i was in a car accident 3 years ago,,


----------



## skittlezzzz

i love tramadol because it takes care of the back pain i have from a herniated disk.  it puts me in a good mood and allows me to function through the day but there is no way, imo, that these can be taken as a recreational drug because it doesnt cause any kind of body high or euphoria.  maybe thats just me and thats unfortunate because i have unlimited access to these pills.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^Well Im glad it helps your pain but gives you no pleasure. Because it got me hella high at first and thats what started my heavy addiction to them.



drug_mentor said:


> DXM monster I was under the impression doxylamine didn't inhibit metabolism of codeine. I know promethazine does and thats why I waited until the codeine was wearing off before taking that.
> 
> Sleeplessdwarf I find codeine is a great potentiator/synergizer of tramadol. I love to do CWE with my trams. :D



Im not too sure either, I just thought most sedative antihistamines inhibit metabolism to some extent. Oh well, maybe someone who knows can chime in. Hope you had fun.


----------



## Atlien3

i love tramadol


----------



## xtrailer

we all love tramadol


----------



## nimowns

I have withdrawn from Tramadol alone, and a combination of other opiates separately (hydrocodone, oxycontin, fentanyl) and IMHO Tramadol withdrawal was worse than the harder opiates. When withdrawing you get a combination of opiate withdrawal and SNRI withdrawal. A week and a half of pure mental and physical hell.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^The physical withdrawals were actually pretty mild, for me atleast. But Id have to agree with you on the mental withdrawals. Pure Insanity! The depression was soo fucking intense I thought I would top myself if it didnt stop/go down soon enough. Lucky/Unlucky(pick one) for me I got on heroin and that cured me of my trem addiction. So now Im on 50mgs of methadone which does almost nothing, it just keeps the withdrawals at bay, it dosnt even do much for my cravings..


----------



## the red shark

aside from codeine and doccylamine succinate is there any other otc medicine that will enhance the tramadol high?


----------



## the red shark

ok so just ate 1 grapefruit and a 1/2. So far today i have taken 4-6mg xanax75mg murelax, 7.5mg mogadon, chewed 150mg tramadol 6 tablets containing 12.8 mg of codeine. I am about to take another 150mg tramadol (am i better to chew this or swallow whole, I plan to mix this the 50mg doccilamine succinate and a cwextract. how far apart should i dose these? 

Eg i had no idea until it was posted that "Should have taken the doxylamine after the codeine tho. It will probably inhibit the metabolism of codeine to some extent(make it last longer but weaker".

Take the tramadol first, then drink the extract how long should i wait before taking the doxylamine succinate?


----------



## nimowns

the red shark said:


> aside from codeine and doccylamine succinate is there any other otc medicine that will enhance the tramadol high?



I would assume that since Tramadol acts on the opiate receptors, most things that enhance opiates would also do the same for Tramadol. There's plenty of threads on other opiates if you search. Try "opiate potentiators" or something to that effect.


----------



## fallendrummer

*just got the wisdom teeth out*

So i just got my wisdom teeth out and they prescribed me 50mg Tramadol.
i am 5'10 and i weigh around 130-135 pounds.
it says to take 1 every 4-6 hours.
but the question im wondering is what a good amount for someone who has never taken pills, to take to get the high that goes along with tramadol.

thanks


----------



## Tsukasa

^ I'm similiar weight and height as you. Back when I had no tolerance, just 50mg's would give me a good buzz. 100mg's would get me fucked up. Start low. If you're not feeling enough, just take more. The amount that gets absorbed gets higher as you re-dose, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Shnargoff

Some friends and i tried tramadol the other day , felt strange. It had some weird feeling to it that i didnt like. I'd take T3 over it


----------



## Shnargoff

it was long though which was cool i guess


----------



## tyler5

can someone offer experience on a taper schedule ?
i would like no withdrawals what so ever.


----------



## Opiated6534

the only thing ive ever found tramadol useful for is comming off opiates


----------



## tyler5

i mean, ive used for 4 weeks 50mg - 600mg a day, and i would like to get off it.

how do i taper? 
and with help of codeine?


----------



## lbender24

I have used tramadol for almost 4-5 years.  At my worst I was taking close to 30 50mgs a day, thats about 1500mgs a day, sometimes id take more.  It would take me 15-20 pills just to feel the high after a while.  Ive had 7 knee surgeries so it was needed for me at first then I took them just to get high.  When I was first prescribed them it would take 4 pills to feel the good high and it lasted all day.  I could take it at like 12 and feel it still till like 10pm.  But let me tell you it is a bitch of a drug to get off of.  I knew I had a problem and had to get off the crap.  The withdrawls are terrible, all you want to do is sit in corner and cry and you feel like your gonna jump outta your skin and cant stand to be touched.  I tried the suboxone to get off but after you ween your self off its like well shit i still feel like I liked my life better on the drugs.  Ive been to quite a few psychciatrists and counselors, done the NA thing, but nothing was working I just still had this drive to want to take them.  Ive finally found a psych who tested me for a variety if mental and emotional issues to get to the root of the problem and prescribe the right things and program, and for the first time in years I dont feel that drive to have to take them and that my life is better with them.  Seriously if your looking to get off the stuff find a good psych (ive been throu 4 and have finally found one I can connect with and seems to have a clue) and its made a world of a difference.  I thought drugs were just gonna control my life forever, now im starting to see that they wont and I'm a different person now


----------



## sarbanes

Hemuli said:


> Anyone have any idea is it dangerous to take Trams on small Zopiclone wd? Is the seizure risk bigger?



I don't know about that, and especially with the "small" qualifier.  Unlike benzodiazepines, the "Z Drugs" aren't really anti-convulsant.  Just take 50mg every hour...titrate up is the best way with tram.  That way, you minimize potential negative effects of the tramadol, and maximize the longer lasting metabolic effects (which are also anticonvulasant)!  So a product of tramadol metabolism helps protect against tramadol induced convulsion.


----------



## Tsukasa

tyler5 said:


> i mean, ive used for 4 weeks 50mg - 600mg a day, and i would like to get off it.
> 
> how do i taper?
> and with help of codeine?



Fortunately, tramadol allows a relatively easy taper. I was able to reduce dose by 25-50mg's every 1-2weeks. Withdrawal symptoms were pretty much non-existant with the help of some other substances. Combination of L-tryptophan with DL-phenylalanine were very helpful overall, and helped to restore my neurochemistry to it's original state. Other than that I take a multivitamin/mineral daily, and had a little kratom whenever I needed a boost. 5-HTP also works well, but I don't recommend taking it more than once every 3 days.


----------



## STEROIDS4kids

When i first took tramadol i was loving it, now it doesn't do much of anything even though i'm not big on opiates... (Did like morphine though, when the doc gave it to me.) 

Now i just take it once and awhile to ease some shoulder pain, that's all.


----------



## paranoid android

Opiated6534 said:


> the only thing ive ever found tramadol useful for is comming off opiates



Ya thats the only thing i use it for too. It helps withdrawals some but not as much as codeine. It does work better then demerol at withdrawals though oddly enough.

 So ya i always have some laying around atleast in case i run short of morphine.


----------



## the red shark

is there anyway to get back tramadol tolerance? would a months break be sufficient, i have only used maybe 15 times, but alll in the last year at about 750mg doses?


----------



## rpm

How safe/good an idea would taking tramdol after 1) mushrooms 2) MDMA. I was thinking that it might bring you back up a bit, particularly with MDMA. But could this potentialy leed to seraton sybdrome?


----------



## dratsab

rpm said:


> How safe/good an idea would taking tramdol after 1) mushrooms 2) MDMA. I was thinking that it might bring you back up a bit, particularly with MDMA. But could this potentialy leed to seraton sybdrome?





rpm said:


> How safe/good an idea would taking tramdol after 1) mushrooms 2) MDMA. I was thinking that it might bring you back up a bit, particularly with MDMA. But could this potentialy leed to seraton sybdrome?


I registered just to post this.


I have been a long time user of tramadol  and have been using it on a daily basis for about 3 years with 250 mg spaced out throughout a typical day. It was prescribed to me for my herniated disc so I have a constant supply of it. I belong to the "tramadol is awesome" group. I have experimented it with dexies, mdma, alcohol, weed, dxm, modafinil and orphenadrine.This post will be a long one and I will try to explain both the negatives and positives of this atypical opiate.

*The Positives*

Firstly, to answer rpm's enquiry, besides other ssri's , tramadol is the best comedown drug for MDMA I know off. Firstly like an ssri (or snri) , it cuts off the effects of mdma with the added benefit of the opiate effects which allows you to sleep. However if you have been on trams  prior to wanting to roll, you WONT roll. So for me I have to plan when I expect to be rolling. i have to taper of it b4 dropping. The tapering process for me takes about 3 weeks. 2 weeks of actual tapering and 1 week of abstinence.Also after a roll session do not expect to get high of trams for at least a week after a roll but at the same time if u continue using it anyways , you wont experience terrible tuesdays.

When i first started using it for my back, I took just 50mg together with orphenadrine and paracetamol. It was awesome. I was high off my face and lovey dovey with everyone while at the same time i could 'concentrate'on work (a casual job at the checkout)if i needed to. However the moment I needed to do any work which required me to think ( math and etc) the high went away. Also if I took it with caffeine or more than 2 beers the high went away. However the orphenadrine made me really sleepy  and I would fall asleep usually just 5 hrs after ingestion.

Then when I started uni, I started taking 150 mgs without orphendrine the high was similar but lasted for about 7-8hrs. WHen it came to exam season, i found another use for it. If I took 150mg with at least 200mg of caffeine, I was able to concentrate a whole lot better but of course i did not get high.

Tolerance to the intial intensity which i would decribe as close to 70% of a roll, develops very quickly with me having to take an extra 50mg every subsequent day.At the same time, if i stopped taking it , the tolerance dissapears just as fast.

The mood regulating effects of trams are awesome. When hanging with my gf , the feelings of love, companship etc is heightened.



Combinations:

Weed:I found that smoking weed greatly enhanced the high . I was literally rolling with squiggly eyes and with and added awesome body buzz. (although the lethargy weed induces meant that all I wanted to do was sit down and bop my head to trance). The timing of when to smoke is crucial for this experience. Only smoke up at the peak of tramadol's effects.

Dexies: I do not get high but I am able to focus for hours on any task im doing with just 10 mgs of dex and 100mgs of trams. Again timing it is crucial. I take 5mgs dex first, 1/2 hour later the other 5. THen an hour after that I would the 100mg of trams. However if i took the trams first then the dexies i would get a wierd brain block feeling and it would take me twice as long to get any assignment/studying done.

*The negatives*

If my gf start to pick a fight with me, or any other usually minor anoyances when im at the peak its effects, i get really angry.Out of control angry.However this only lasts for a month after initial use. 

When combining it with dxm (even with a very low dose of dxm and just 100mg of tram), I came close to experience seretonin syndrome. My digestive system became overactive (i would fart my guts out), the high would be too intense and my heart rate skyrockets.

When combining it with modafinil, i go to the withdrawal stage very quicly, like just 5hrs after ingestion.

Also withdrawals from going cold turkey is hell. The withdrawal symptoms associated with the opiate part is mild with just diarehhea and mild cold sweat.
However the mental effects are terrible. All i wanted to do was to lay in bed and i would lose interest in everything , even sex. I would even start to think of suicide.

Sex on tramadol is a mixed bag. I would start off being more turned on or horny than normal and i can last for hours. However contrary to popular knowledge, girls DO NOT like long sex sessions, their pussies get sore(in case you were wondering, i am avg sized not pornstar big). 45 mins is pushing it and 30 mins (all excluding foreplay) is the sweet spot . Also if i try a new high intensity position or bang like a jackhammer i would just get soft mid-way and end up frustrated and unsatisfied.
However when I come(if i come) , its awesome. Weed greatly enhances the chances of me coming though and definately enhances the orgasm.


----------



## Cornishman

After taking tramadol a few times recently I'm never touching it again.

It's given me those 'brain blips' you'd get from abusing MDMA. (Albeit not quite as severe) but still not very pleasant.  
Should of done my research before taking this stuff.


----------



## Pharcyde

Yo guys I found a good page about Tramadol interactions and whatnot just thought it would help.
Drugbank : Tramadol

I was going to write a Tramadol FAQ but Im so very very tired


----------



## Shambles

Great linky, 'Cyde. Very useful info - thanks 

I started treatment with tramadol recently and am finding it surprisingly effective for both its antidepressant and analgesic (in conjunction with codeine - they potentiate the shit out of each other for me) properties. I also found out the hard way that it has some very odd and worrying interactions after a bout of pretty severe Serotonin Syndrome when I took LSD on top of it - that was a whole heap o' no fun at all


----------



## Pharcyde

OOOOOOOOOOoh did you get the paralyzed peepee from the Tram yet?


----------



## Shambles

Oh yes 

But to balance it out I completely lost control of my bladder (and mind ) during my run-in with SS. Must have pissed out half my own bodyweight that night. Mostly over myself and the floor. Tramadol has some vicious interactions so that list will come in handy. Had no idea caffeine could reduce its effectiveness so will try to lay off the coffee. For some reason I've been craving it since starting the tram even though I'm not usually much of a caffeine drinker


----------



## Pharcyde

You know thats weird becuase I never drink pop UNLESS Im swallowing a handful of trams.  And after that I drink RC Cola alot for some reason.  But catch me any other time and I gots me a juice


----------



## mindtools

"[tramal + ]Dextromethorphan  	Increased risk of serotonin syndrome. Monitor for symptoms of serotonin syndrome."

Tonight I found some tramal at home, so I'll eat it 
As I remember, I often took it with small amounts of DXM (like 15-30mg) and nothing bad happend (I've         heard that DXM makes trip warmer and prevents fast rise of tolerance).

So can sth bad happen to me?
Like tonight, when I'm going to take 300mg of tramadol, 15mg of DXM and 50mg of                           Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine).

pzdr


----------



## Shambles

With such a relatively low dose of DXM I wouldn't think SS is too likely, Mindtools. I really couldn't say for sure though. I definitely wouldn't take a high dose of DXM with tram.


----------



## bpayne

bpayne thinks dxm shouldn't be used with tramadol says bpayne


----------



## mindtools

Thx
I've  eaten the things  I've listed about 4h ago and I feel fine, frankly saying I'm disappointed by being so little high, maybe it'll come latter as I had full stomach

pzdr


----------



## sarbanes

For me, propranolol is a must have, when dosing a tramadol session.  Should one get either (and) or the serotonin or noepinepherine syndrome(s), the propranolol acts promptly on the tachycardia, and without putting one to sleep.  Yes, benzos can be handy as well, but mainly for potentiation, and also to raise the seizure threshold.  Also, if your having a panic attack (and tachycardia), the benzos will eventually put you to sleep, so the fear passes as you just wake up some time later, alive and well.  At least, that's the idea.  Tried phenytoin for the tachycardia, but with mixed bag.  In low doses, I swore sometimes it greatly added to the euphoria, but in standard 100+mg doses, it really just dulls the tramadol high.  Interesting how small doses of phenytoin can really enhance the tramadol high.  Really, propranolol is priceless, and a MUST HAVE readily available for anyone who is a regular user (abuser) of the wonderful opioid called tramadol.  When I had low to no tolerance, tramadol was BY FAR my opioid of choice.  Yes, far and away more desirable than oxy.  Tramadol is capable of a body high and a certain type of grinning smile euphoria that none of the others (save heroin) have.  It's more like MDMA and an opioid, with larger doses inducing mild ketamine like effects mixed in there (NMDA antagonistic).


----------



## sarbanes

Hemuli said:


> Anyone have any idea is it dangerous to take Trams on small Zopiclone wd? Is the seizure risk bigger?



Actually the increase in risk would be minimal to none.  You see, zopiclone has almost no effect in raising seizure threshold (unlike prototype benzodiazepans).


----------



## sarbanes

Have to say plugging pure tramadol does little for me.  Snorting is not an option.  IM (glutes) is good, and eating is best, but for some odd reason, plugging tram just don't do it for me at all.  But then again, I don't get nauseous from oral.  Never puked or felt like puking from any opioid ever.  But I have puked before (flu, bad odors), and it is one of the most painful experiences in life for me.  If opioids made me puke, I would NOT be using them.



Pillthrill said:


> OK, Tramadol has lost its magic for me. When I first started a couple years ago. It would floor me. I would be so happy, nodding out, unable to move, better than sex euphoria.
> 
> I took a break from it for awhile because it was making me sick, but I found a way around that after awhile. But then I lost my job and could afford to keep using it.
> 
> Now that I have started using it. I don't nod at all, I don't get the euphoria hardly AT ALL! I just get a lil speedy which is great for work and I feel a little happier.
> 
> I doesn't seem to matter how much I take. 1 gram I'm guaranteed to puke and I'm just too fucked up to really enjoy it like I should. Its not a good high. I think there is such a thing as TOO HIGH.
> 
> How can I get the nodding and euphoria back? I take benadryl every time. I plug the Tramadol so I don't puke it all back up and waste the high. And now and then I take kpins with it, plus Lamictal to reduce the seizure risk. Although I've never had a seizure ever.
> 
> Help.


----------



## Shambles

sarbanes said:


> For me, propranolol is a must have, when dosing a tramadol session.  Should one get either (and) or the serotonin or noepinepherine syndrome(s), the propranolol acts promptly on the tachycardia, and without putting one to sleep.



I don't see how it would help much with SS as the effects of SS go _waaaaay_ beyond tachycardia. I'm sure it would help with that particular aspect of it but I can't see that it would do much for the pain, delirium, incontinence etc. It certainly has its uses, of course, and for mild SS I'm sure it would help. In the throes of SS I really wouldn't have been capable of taking anything to counteract it even if it stopped all the symptoms in their tracks due to the delirium.


----------



## bpayne

I've never gotten tachycardia from tramadol, I just feel like cleaning everything and talk real fast, If I'd noticed a really fast heartbeat I think I would stop taking it


----------



## meetdave

just realized i probably should have posted this in here... (sorry for the other thread) damn n00bs, right?

i have been following the bluelight fourm for a rather long time and never really had the need to post a question.

finally after an excessive amount of fourm hunting, i need some information that is a bit too specific for the search engine...

I take concerta to help my concentration - i don't use it for recreational purposes because its just too available and too abundant for me, same with adderall. both of these i have only in extended release capsules. now heres the tricky part.

- i take 36 mg of concerta in the morning, every morning. and discontinued the adderall XR

- recently, i began crushing up ~15mg of the adderall to help studying. i don't want to use the drugs recreationally. i just want a quick boost for my studies later at night. ( i also hope that this isn't a bad idea or dangerous - the two obviously overlap and its become a daily routine - any side info on this would be great)

- i acquired a substantial amount of 100mg tramadol ER pills... i want to try them recreationally - i rarely abuse drugs (no tolerance here), but opiates are always a fun experience when used occasionally. i've read about the withdrawals - i can deal. HOWEVER the seizures are another thing... 

to my understanding, with regard to seritonin, the mixture of these drugs might be asking for trouble - as im sure taking the 3 together for recreational purpose would be a death sentence. 

my studies in school are all surrounding drugs, the brain and behavior. but i don't know enough to make a risk assessment of this situation.... i've seen the knowledge shared on bluelight and i'm hoping some of you can share your wisdom with me and give me detailed information on ANYTHING regarding my situation... 

thank you!


----------



## kim041987

J.Tweezy said:


> So i'm comin down off some yay and decided i would tell everyone about my love for tramadol. I stumbled across it by accident and i'm not sure why but this little unknown drug really changed my life. I've pretty much tried everything, well at least everything i can get my hands on. A lot of people say its a pussy drug and oxy and norcs are way better but when i take tramadol i feel so uncontrollably happy its unbelievable. Also are there any negative aspects to long term use, internally like liver damage or anything. I was taking 5-8 tramadol daily for about 4 months and i had no problems when i ran out but I havent done them in about a year but given the oppertunity i would take them without question.
> 
> Does any one else like tramadol or am i the only one?



I am prescribed 240 trams a month for an oxycontin addiction. In the beginning i liked them they gave me a buzz but just like any other opiate based drug you build tolerance to it. They kinda make me shaky and sick to my stomach now.
unfortunately they didnt keep me off oxys either, i relapsed after only 2 weeks


----------



## notauser

Im going through withdrawals right now and i start methadone tomorrow.

My doc wrote me a script for tramadol but ive only been taking one a day (zytram extended release 400mg) as im afraid of seizures

You guys think I could take more?


----------



## notauser

anyone?

the sooner I know the sooner I stop hurting boys.


----------



## JahRed24x

No 400mgs is the max you can take in one day. I wouldn't take anymore


----------



## notauser

shitty, 400 doesnt do shit. Im still all achy and full of bone pain and sweats. 24 more hours.


----------



## notauser

I dont understand how anyone catches a buzz off these.


----------



## DelusionalLDN

Well first time I took any tonight I took 400mg it's not bad. I'd like something a bit stronger, really.


----------



## askaboutme

since i dont feel like reading all 11 pages and couldnt find a clear answer on wiki,
how do you get tramadol? is it OTC or script only?


----------



## StuR18

I've been using tramadol on and off for over 2 years and never experienced any real withdrawal. The worst thing thats ever happened to me was just being stupidly tired the next day after not enough sleep but that's it. Apart from that it's totally painless. 

The person I usually get them off has now moved away so getting hold of it is now a lot harder .


----------



## JahRed24x

*Methadone & Tramadol*

Hey I was just wondering if it is safe to take tramadol and methadone at the same time? Is there any interactions? 

{ For example: opiate tolerant person Took 20mgs Methadone in the morning and thinking about taking 100-150mgs of tramadol several hours after taking the mdone. }


----------



## TheTwighlight

^If you are opiate tolerant, then I would say that 100-150mg tramadol after 20mg methadone wouldn't be too harsh.


----------



## delphinen

As sarbanes said before, large doses of Tramadol (like 500mg, I know, I know, risk of seizures), first gives you a very very nice euphoria from the very powerful SSRI effects, until the drug becomes O-Desmethyl in the liver and its then when you have something like I could only describe as a very very long lasting and powerful Oxycodone feeling, plus the "happy" and "calming" and weirdness feeling of something like MDMA.... but it is truth that it doesnt work for every people. 

I had 2 seizure in all my life because of mixing Codeine with large doses of Tramadol and it has been 2 years since I havent had any seizure, plus the side effects from withdrawal from Tramadol are not so bad like 3 or 4 years ago. I *always* take benzos with Tramadol, and only take one in the day if feel sleepy at work. Otherwise, there is no way im going to take more than 50mg of Tramadol without a benzo. And the benzo brand must be Roche, and it should be a short acting benzo like Alprazolam together with a long lasting benzo like Clonazepam.

*500mg Tramadol, 6mg Alprazolam, 24mg Bromazepam, 50mg Diazepam, a good brand multivitamin while keeping you hydratated (A,B,C,D,E, etc. vitamins, Zinc, Magnesium, Electrolites, etc.) will achieve in some people one of the best highs of their life. I also recommend a little food (but just a little) before taking the pills.  *

I have taken Oxycodone, Morphine, IV Diazepam, IV Midazolam, Coke, Ketamine, Codeine+LSD, etc. etc. and sorry but nothing compares to a Tramadol combo so far. It lasts so long and its metabolite its so powerful that is really a wonder drug.


BTW, I have been between Tramadol withdrawals and I can compare them to benzo withdrawals. BEWARE.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Yeah, I have to agree, delphinen. Tramadol and benzos: I don't know which w/d is worse. They are both excruciating. They both make me want to kill myself, and my social life suffers worse every time (we're talking work, friends, going ANYWHERE in public, etc.)
But yeah, I agree that trams and a benzo is one of the best highs in the world, better than pretty much anything else. I'm one of those people that gets all the best effects from tramadol, and prefer it to any other painkiller. If I had a bottle of trams and a bottle of hydrocodone staring me in the face, I would take the trams, no thought involved.


----------



## woamotive

I just got a tram script. A small one, but decent enough. I had never had them before. I took 175 mg today and no doubt does it feel like a 'real' opiate. I read through a lot of people thoughts on it before taking any and wasn't expecting much. However, I'm pleasantly surprised about how nice they are. I do also have kpins, so I may take one tomorrow in addition. Gracias por todo.
AND:
To add: I took these pills at 9:50 am this morning at work. Went from a bit clearminded in the euphoric sense (if that makes sense to anyone), then a bit flighty (in a good way), talkative, then very mellow, and around 3pm I began getting very very mellow and started to nod. I don't recommend any hardcore working out during the comedown. I ran 4 miles on a treadmill and could very well have collapsed. Weight is definitely an issue when it comes to dosing (and obviously tolerance). I took 175 mg, have a 16 BMI (so I'm a small girl), and take opiates habitually.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Be careful with the trams. It is the best work drug ever. If you have a shitty job, and you take trams at work then run out, work will be terrible. That's actually an understatement. Also, note that it takes longer to get hooked on tramadol than plain ol opiates, but once you're hooked, you're on 3 drugs in one. The holy trinity of painkillers.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

So i was gonna steal my dogs medicine because it is prescribed to tramadol, but... after reading about the withdrawals i couldn't bring myself to put my little dog thru that. 

So I went to scoop 20 valium today and they turned out to be tramadol.. I still jumped on them anyway because they were cheap (under a dollar each). I just took 5 so I'm interested to see how they compare to stronger more prevalent opiates.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
If I were you i'd be pissed. But then I'd be happy they weren't like, naproxen, then i'd be really happy they were trams.


----------



## Papaver

*wrong*



delphinen said:


> As sarbanes said before, large doses of Tramadol (like 500mg, I know, I know, risk of seizures), first gives you a very very nice euphoria from the very powerful SSRI effects, until the drug becomes O-Desmethyl in the liver .....The M1 metabolite is eliminated by metabolism in the kidneys. PAPAVER
> 
> *500mg Tramadol, 6mg Alprazolam, 24mg Bromazepam, 50mg Diazepam, a good brand multivitamin while keeping you hydratated (A,B,C,D,E, etc. vitamins, Zinc, Magnesium, Electrolites, etc.) will achieve in some people one of the best highs of their life. I also recommend a little food (but just a little) before taking the pills.....In the interest of HARM REDUCTION this is stupid. No one regardless of their tolerance should attempt this combo it is retarded. It can lead to serotonin syndrome. This is a recipe for those who believe in purifying the species and eliminating retard procreation. PAPAVER
> 
> Also, ultram is not a SSRI nor even an MAOI. Although the O-desmethyl tramadol or M1 metabolite has shown some affinity to inhibit reputake of norepinephrine and serotonin. This does not classify it as a SSRI nor does it behave in this fashion. Racemic tramadol inhibits the neuronal reuptake of norepinephrine (NE) and serotonin (5-HT) equally, but the enantiomers differ in their selectivities for the two reuptake sites. The (R)-(+) enantiomer is 5-fold more potent in inhibiting 5-HT than NE reuptake, whereas the (S)-(–) enantiomer is about 5- to 10-fold more potent than the (R)-(+) enantiomer in inhibiting neuronal NE reuptake.  Individually, the inhibitory activities of the two enantiomers at monoamine reuptake sites are probably insufficient to account for the antinociceptive and analgesic potency and efficacy of tramadol. Thus it’s more active as a MAO than SSRI. But not active enough to classify as such.PAPAVER.
> 
> The formation of the active metabolite, M1, is mediated by CYP2D6. Approximately 7% of the population has reduced
> activity of the CYP2D6 isoenzyme of cytochrome P-450. This is why effects of tramadol and the m1 metabolite vary across users. Some are more efficient metabolizers than others.*


----------



## prhighmalrage

*Wondering about tramadol*

In the past I've always been a huge Tramadol lover, it always got me super high without issues and was one of my favorite opiates. I even got hooked on them for a while and when I came off it was the worst depression I've ever had combined with opiate w/ds. Anyways, more recently I've had a pretty expensive addiction for 6 months to ultra high potency kratom extracts which I needed to take every 4-8 hours to avoid w/d's. I have since come off of the kratom extracts, only for a few days now (feel great, no more w/d), but I have taken 300mg tramadol yesterday and felt practically nothing, 400mg today and still no opiate effects. I used to get super high on this stuff all the time. That website that someone posted earlier said that Sertraline could reduce the effects of Tramadol and I just came off of a small 50mg per day regimen (1 day before I got the trams) of Sertraline which is a very low dose and I even forgot to take it on some days. I'm wondering if Tramadol is not having the same effects because of the SSRI that I was on or if it's because I had an addiction to much stronger opiates recently. I really hope that if I stop taking trams for a few days now that I'm off the stronger opiates then I'll be able to get high off tramadol again. I know this is a crappy and jumbled post, but what do you guys think? Is it the SSRI or the fact that I've done stronger opiates recently? Will I be able to get high on tram again? Even though I just came off the kratom extracts I know that my tolerance is very low in comparison (15mg oxy would get me pretty high) and it seems like the Tramadol should be working but it's not which makes me wonder if it's the Sertraline.


----------



## prhighmalrage

I know it's kind of long, but did anyone get a chance to read my previous post? I'm really curious as to whether it's the SSRI still in my system rendering the tramadol useless or if it's because I had a stronger opiate addiction until recently (even though I know my tolerance is very low right now)? I hope the tram magically starts working like it used to.


----------



## Wings of wax

It could be both, but it's most likely that what you're experiencing is simply tolerance. If you want to get anything out of tramadol, you need to stick to it, and not do stronger pain meds - when you go back, tramadol will have lost some of the magic. If you want your tolerance to go down, you need to stay off all pains for more than a couple of days (try a couple of weeks).


----------



## bjv07

Is Tramadol considered a Narcotic?  I saw on certain websites that it is a Narcotic-like drug.  Does this mean it is not a narcotic?


----------



## mindtools

Narcotic was once used as morphine (or other poppy alkaloids) derrived.
Now it's a slippery term.


----------



## Atlien3

bjv07 said:


> Is Tramadol considered a Narcotic?  I saw on certain websites that it is a Narcotic-like drug.  Does this mean it is not a narcotic?



Its weird, in some states it is considered a controlled substance and is considered a narcotic, but in most states its considered "narcotic like" and it isnt controlled (like my state)


----------



## Papaver

I am unaware of it being controlled anywhere though it is proposed. Read the DEA's page. 

The horrendeously missused term narcotic was originally defined as a derivitive of opium and semi or fully synthetics. Nowadays it is used as a perjorative to define and "bad" drug. 

Ultram is a synthetic stripped-down piperidine analog of Codeine and, as such, is an opioid.
Remember there is a differience between opiod and opiate.


----------



## Papaver

prhighmalrage said:


> I know it's kind of long, but did anyone get a chance to read my previous post? I'm really curious as to whether it's the SSRI still in my system rendering the tramadol useless or if it's because I had a stronger opiate addiction until recently (even though I know my tolerance is very low right now)? I hope the tram magically starts working like it used to.



The SSRI is my bet


----------



## junkfly

i got a refill for 90 but pharm want refill for another week i can understand that for hydros and such but didnt think they were that strict on tramadol


----------



## Papaver

Oh yes they will be. The DEA has listed it as a drug of concern due to its rise in popularity in abuse. It is on the watch list google DEA Drugs of concern. I always liked that my enemy publishes its plans of attack 

However as of now due to its loose scheduling you can get online without any prior presc. and shipped overnight for 50 bucks for 90 of them. Not bad


----------



## The Conscience

okay, so i was just about to do 50mg or so of adderall when i remembered, "oh shit, i took 150mg of tramadol earlier", so i decided id get on bluelight.. its been about 14 hours since i took it, but i definately feel something, like, ive been kind of nauseous and tired the past few hours. anyway, i just wanted to know if you guys think taking the adderall would be safe.

thanks in advance


----------



## Moral Decay

Tsukasa said:


> ^ Yea, it feels like i'm rolling on tramadol sometimes, but it isn't as good or rather uncompareable to pure MDMA in my opinion.



for a time i did tramadol quite regularly because i got the same effect on large doses of tramadol i would get on mild doses of mdma; stimulation, feelings of well being, reduced inhibitions, eye wiggles, spontaneous laughing, music sounds fantastic and best of all I've never had that gurning i get from E.

I did it so often that i eventually HAD to take 200mg in the morning just to be able to get out of bed, and then another 200mg at lunch time or i would get the worst lethargy and knee aches. Like my knees felt like they were breaking down at the joints.


----------



## Shambles

The Conscience said:


> okay, so i was just about to do 50mg or so of adderall when i remembered, "oh shit, i took 150mg of tramadol earlier", so i decided id get on bluelight.. its been about 14 hours since i took it, but i definately feel something, like, ive been kind of nauseous and tired the past few hours. anyway, i just wanted to know if you guys think taking the adderall would be safe.
> 
> thanks in advance



Suspect you know whether or not it was a good idea by now, but I'd say probably not the best even if you had a great time. Adderall is one of the (over 300) drugs on the list of drug interactions cosidered a "major" risk. It can cause Serotonin Syndrome sometimes and you really don't want that to happen. It happened to me not so long ago and I kinda wish it hadn't either cos it was probably the worst experience of my life 

You'll probably be okay this time as it's been so long and severe SS is pretty rare anyway but I really wouldn't combine tram with any stims or psyches. If you get unlucky enough to get SS then I can assure you you won't be risking it again either and would advise everyone to do the same. You can get away with it plenty of times but it really can and does happen so I wouldn't make it a regular event


----------



## DelusionalLDN

Well I've only started doing tramadols recently and I like them, they deal with this back pain I've been having a give me a nice buzz AND i can still do whatever i gotta do during the day, work or whatever. However, I am concerned about wding, if I wd bad will weed help?


----------



## Moral Decay

DelusionalLDN said:


> Well I've only started doing tramadols recently and I like them, they deal with this back pain I've been having a give me a nice buzz AND i can still do whatever i gotta do during the day, work or whatever. However, I am concerned about wding, if I wd bad will weed help?



Personally, weed has always exacerbated what ever feeling i've had. That means if i was tired it makes me more tired, if i was happy it made me more happy, if i was anxious it made me more anxious. This being said, about ten years ago i had a really bad addiction to oxycodone. When ever i would smoke weed i would instantly begin to experience WDs. If i was already WDing it would become way more intense. This is however subjective, drugs effect everyone differently.


----------



## Hemuli

Moral Decay said:


> Personally, weed has always exacerbated what ever feeling i've had. That means if i was tired it makes me more tired, if i was happy it made me more happy, if i was anxious it made me more anxious. This being said, about ten years ago i had a really bad addiction to oxycodone. When ever i would smoke weed i would instantly begin to experience WDs. If i was already WDing it would become way more intense. This is however subjective, drugs effect everyone differently.



Yeh i would never smoke weed while tram wd. The anxiaty is terrible and weed would maybe just make it even worse. Best help is take some benzos for few days. 

Last time i used few months everyday i did four days small doses of bupe (like 0.5mg)  and did not get any wd:s so thats also good.


----------



## Wings of wax

Once upon a time, 50 mg of tramadol would get me that nice, aching feeling in my arms that is so enjoyable...Now it takes 200 mg. Such a shame that this drug probably will end with irresponsible use, and I will have to stop using it forever. I see myself not being satisfied with just the aching of the arms - I will go all the way and go for the 400 mg and get the full effect. That being lying on the couch with wonderful, lucid dreams and sweating euphoria.

So far, my tramadol use has been almost without consequences, the only problem being tiredness after using a couple of days in a row, but nothing excessive. Actually I can appreciate falling asleep earlier in the evening. No depression, no bad cravings, no decrease in mental capacity. This will probably change, however, as my dosage goes up, and my frequency of use. Or not, I have been using this drug for a year now, and it still offers so much with almost no ill consequences. 

I guess it will boil down to the fact that I am aiming for a completely drug free life, and maybe it is a good thing that I will stop using tramadol sooner than later (and I will, if it gets out of control). I know I won't miss it after some time, just like I don't miss all the other drugs I have done in the past and gotten over. Time heals all wounds, it seems. If you let it.


----------



## Moral Decay

Tramadol used to due some weird things to me at higher doses. Often i would hallucinate nothing as intense as acid or shrooms but like just static and lil blips of color and trails. Especially if i was looking at something with a lot of different colors and designs like the shelves while grocery shopping, Or all the debris on the ground while in the woods.

While on the peak of the high i could NEVER sleep. I could easily stay up for days if i continued to redose. Once i was able to sleep i would have the most fuct dreams and i would raise limbs up into the air.

One of my friends and his wife who also take large doses have had complications. My friend has twitches and gets anxiety the days following requiring xanax. Hos wife has had tramadol induced seizures a few times and continues to use it. 

Tramadol is like an alluring woman. A woman who makes your job seem enjoyable, gives you energy and makes you happy all at the same time. I sometimes think tramadol is a mislabeled antidepressant. If you do not respect that woman she will bitch slap you so hard. When i first started taking it i did it occasionally, by definition i was a chipper. Then i started taking it all the time and eventually i was taking very large doses everyday. When i finally did stop i had severe pains in my knees, my heart would palpitate arrhythmically and i was sweating and cold constantly. Additionally i was so depressed. Way more depressed than i have EVER felt after using E, and i had zero motivation. Instead of enjoying everything i did no matter how mundane, nothing was enjoyable no matter how exciting. 

Respect tramadol, it loses all of its magic if you do it to often and is difficult to stop. It's definately not as hard as opiates i have quit. But it's certainly not enjoyable once you are hooked and decide to quit.


----------



## tekkeN

my mates back home have been crushing up XR Tramadol caps and snorting them with ketamine, is this an especially dangerous thing to do?


----------



## bosselot

i tried it years ago and it didn't do anything to me.


----------



## Shambles

tekkeN said:


> my mates back home have been crushing up XR Tramadol caps and snorting them with ketamine, is this an especially dangerous thing to do?



Cross-posting, eh Tekken? Tut tut. You are a naughty lil sausage 

Answered in the EADD tramadol thread but repeated here for posterity... Tram doesn't work nasally so tell them to crush 'em, bomb 'em then sniff the ket - really nice combo actually. Just don't snort the tram cos it's pointless


----------



## lazydullard

I actually used tramadol for weight loss. It greatly lessens the 'urge' to eat. But you still can easily, and feel hunger. It probably helped me drop 50 pounds over a year. Plus, it motivated me to excercise. Tramadol took me from a dangerously fat lout to one of the healthier people I know.


----------



## Wings of wax

Lazydullard, could you provide us with some info on how you use tramadol as a weight loss agent? How much tramadol do you take a day? Do you take breaks from tramadol, and have you considered that once you stop taking tramadol, the weight may come back?


----------



## lazydullard

Eh, I've stopped using it now. My appetite shrunk permanently. Overeating was just a psychological habit, one that wasn't there on tramadol. Now I recognize it, and can stop eating when I realize my stomach is full.

I started on just 100mg a day for maybe two months, then it escalated way up. I would skip dosing on the weekend completely. I took tramadol only on workdays. I started exercising on it (a habit I never managed to maintain for more than 2 months before) and could select meals based on their nutritional value and what I figured I needed. I used to eat just for stimulation and fun, but with tramadol, I already felt those things.

Anyways, eventually I upped the doses too high, and got all the great symptoms of tramadol dependence like anxiety/anger on the comedown and in the mornings, runny noses and extreme fatigue on my sober weekends, and some minor intestinal distress.

I tapered off it, and now only use it like 2-3 times a week. And never above 100mg. It was the second time I came off physical dependence to tramadol. The first time was over a year ago. I realized the suppressed appetite from the first trial and made my action plan. I used tramadol daily from 7.08 to 12.08 and then on the 5 day schedule 2.09 to 9.09.


----------



## Wings of wax

Does anyone know the recommended mg per kg for tramadol? The 400 mg limit per day is to be taken seriously, however, I have a hard time seeing how a 50 kg girl should get the same effect out of a dose that a 6 foot 3 man of 95 kgs has taken.

What I mean to say is, dosage has to be weight-related, right?

Lazydullard, can you tell us what your dosage per day was at its heighest?


----------



## Moral Decay

what is with that limit? i mean i was right on the edge of it for a long time. Is that the peak effectiveness of the drug or is it like the edge or overdose? For instance the body can only process 400mg of codeine is that the case with tramadol as well?


----------



## Wings of wax

The limit is there because seizures become more frequent when the dosage exceeds 400 mg. It does seem a little odd that this number does not take into account body size.


----------



## Pillthrill

tekkeN said:


> my mates back home have been crushing up XR Tramadol caps and snorting them with ketamine, is this an especially dangerous thing to do?



From what I have tried and know is that you get a better high just from eating it...


----------



## lazydullard

If you keep at 400mg for a while you'll end it with pretty bad withdrawals. I don't like to say how high I got, because it could be past the seizure threshold for some people. I think it's time for a tolerance break when you hit 400mg.

I don't think the dosage is weight related. My highest dose gave me a headache, dizziness, nausea, dry heaving, and extreme fear and panic.  And it was much lower dose than what other people on bluelight and the internet had taken before. I'm just gonna use this stuff as an occasional energy pill now. 100mg is the dose I'm sticking with now.

Well, I weighed 120kg, when I first started, and weigh 99kg now.


----------



## StaffWriter

I'm glad someone gets something out of tramadol. All it does is make me very nauseated and I get a wired, speedy feeling for most of the day after dosing in the morning. It's better than nothing, but nowhere near even hydrocodone. I'd rather have codeine or even Darvocet. I can get a buzz off of 4 darvocet and I have a heavy tolerance (nothing short of Fentanyl, Methadone or Morphine).


----------



## tekkeN

Shambles said:


> Cross-posting, eh Tekken? Tut tut. You are a naughty lil sausage
> 
> Answered in the EADD tramadol thread but repeated here for posterity... Tram doesn't work nasally so tell them to crush 'em, bomb 'em then sniff the ket - really nice combo actually. Just don't snort the tram cos it's pointless



yeah was a bit silly, posted here then thought, what am I doing in basic drug discussion, i rarely venture from EADD! 

Thanks anyway, can now inform my pals the truth, they do it orally as well.. although really I'm a bit concerned about them all doing whatever pharm they can get their hands on, my mates lil bro is only 15 and he's snorting K and doing tramadol, not sensible but I can't see him getting addicted, just does them with K


----------



## NomNomNom

For me Tramadol is sort of like...the feeling about 15 minutes after you pop two vikes (whole) and have that "oh here it comes it's almost here" feeling, but it never gets beyond that. I feel like Tramadol almost makes me fiend for real painkillers even more because of this. I've only taken it twice and while i would pretty much never take more than (2) 7.5 Percs at once, i was taking 4-5 tramadol (don't remember strength, but my guess is the lowest available), cracking them in half, drinking beers with them and trying to get over the hump into euphoriaville. Never got there though.


----------



## 8000 RPM

lazydullard said:


> If you keep at 400mg for a while you'll end it with pretty bad withdrawals. I don't like to say how high I got, because it could be past the seizure threshold for some people. I think it's time for a tolerance break when you hit 400mg.
> 
> I don't think the dosage is weight related. My highest dose gave me a headache, dizziness, nausea, dry heaving, and extreme fear and panic.  And it was much lower dose than what other people on bluelight and the internet had taken before. I'm just gonna use this stuff as an occasional energy pill now. 100mg is the dose I'm sticking with now.
> 
> Well, I weighed 120kg, when I first started, and weigh 99kg now.



Had the same effect as you did, Bro.  I took them for my back pain, and in 8 months I noticed that I went from 191 lbs --> 165 and my waist size 38"-->32". Definitely a nice side effect.

My exercise and diet have gotten a little better, but I don't think they've changed enough for a sudden 26lb weight loss.  I wonder if Tramadol is just an appetite suppressant, or actually does have some effect on metabolism?


----------



## PsycNight

If you ever have the idea of taking tramadol and going for a jog, think again. I took around 150mg in tablet form and insufflated around 50mg more. I was feeling ok and pleasantly high so the prospect of going for a nice jog was a appealing, i put on my ipod and went for a job and by the end of it my heart had sharp, knife like pains jabbing at it and it was hard to breathe. And whoever said Trams are better than MDMA you are fucking stupid and have clearly never done real MDMA.


----------



## RookieCookie

I have recently stumbled upon these and am finding great effects as well. I have a pretty low tolerance for opiates and they usually knock me out so fast i cant enjoy the high. But with tramadol they do no make me so drowsy and the high is mild and great. Also I have never had a "rebound" headache the next morning. They also kill my appetite which is a great side effect. I usually take 400mg in the late afternoon and am high for hours.

They make me a little nervous with the risk of seizure though. I have to take 400mg to feel an affect (I am not skinny!) and I know that is the max dose/day. At first I was also taking Celexa as I was rx'd that for anxiety, but stopped about a week ago after reading I should not take the two together. I did not have any problems while taking the two together,  do you think I have a huge riskl of seizure just takin the trammies?? I have not had any  problems with anxiety at all without the celexa. The other thing I have noticed is that I have a hard time peeing the next morning! Is that related? How weird...


----------



## Wings of wax

Yes, tramadol definitely reduces my appetite to the point where I simply can't eat, if I take 400 mg throughout the day. It almost becomes an issue, because my blood sugar levels drop, and then I'll have to force some food down. Also, you can be almost sure that any weight lost this way will probably come back when you stop taking tramadol.

I am not comfortable taking the maximum dose, but somehow I've done it 2 days per the week anyways. It messes up my sleeping pattern: even if I take the last dose in the late afternoon, I wake up in the middle of the night (like right now) and feel completely refreshed. I will crash before morning though, so tramadol is not good for regular sleeping patterns (which are essential in my book).


----------



## mindtools

*Do you need to "warm up" (maybe let me know if there's better word  ) opiate receptors before expiriencig the full tramadol effect?*

I mean:
If you take "natural" opiate, like codeine (the only one I've tried) you don't feel full (or even any) effects for first times. After few tries, you feel what you were meant to feel. I've named this "warming up the opiate receptors".

Will you feel any different if you had your opiate receptors warmed up before trying tramadol than if it's your first time with opoids?

I hope I'm understandable 

pzdr


----------



## TheTwighlight

PsycNight said:


> And whoever said Trams are better than MDMA you are fucking stupid and have clearly never done real MDMA.



Clearly you are fucking stupid for thinking someone elses opinion/preference is "fucking stupid". I can take tramadol every day without losing any real effect, and to me, MDMA feels like a very short-lived, artificial high, whereas tramadol feels almost natural to me. Did you ever think that maybe I just don't like speedy drugs? Or maybe I don't like being all lovey-dovey? Man, people like you really push my buttons.

Today someone stole my tramadol, and I'm about ready to flip dick on someone. I even know who did it, and here's the stupid thing - they didn't take them all, they left like 25 in the bottle, but got them all wet, and now they're like a mushy powder lump. I swear, if murder were legal, I'd be a murderer.


----------



## Moral Decay

TheTwighlight said:


> Clearly you are fucking stupid for thinking someone elses opinion/preference is "fucking stupid". I can take tramadol every day without losing any real effect, and to me, MDMA feels like a very short-lived, artificial high, whereas tramadol feels almost natural to me. Did you ever think that maybe I just don't like speedy drugs? Or maybe I don't like being all lovey-dovey? Man, people like you really push my buttons.
> 
> Today someone stole my tramadol, and I'm about ready to flip dick on someone. I even know who did it, and here's the stupid thing - they didn't take them all, they left like 25 in the bottle, but got them all wet, and now they're like a mushy powder lump. I swear, if murder were legal, I'd be a murderer.



a few years ago my wifes "best friend" asked me for one of my prescribed tramadols for a headache. I needed these for a pinched nerve. I told her she could have two but no more cause i was still a few weeks from refill and was almost out. She saw where i put them and then later int eh evening was in my room un attended for a few minutes. I thought i could trust her cause she was my wifes best friend. Well i was wrong, later that night i went to get one for genuine pain releif and ALL of them were gone. To think i let her have some of the pills i NEEDED cause i was trying to be nice nad she took advantage and left me in a real lurch. I had severe pain that went un treated for 2 weeks until i could get a refill. heartless bitch. then when i contronted her she denied it even though she was obviously blasted on my tram the rest of the night. I could tell cause when everyone else was ready for bed she had pin point pupils and couldn't sleep also she kept going to the bathroom and running the water and making a lot of noise before coming out sniffling. Pretty sure she was in there snorting the meds i needed to live day to day with out pain. 

Needless to say she was not welcomed in my home again after that. Her and my wife are no longer friends either. fucking cunt, im still bent over it.


----------



## straycatphizzle

Tramadol, IME, has been pretty godamn great. Its a really unpredictable drug. because sometimes it can be as good as oxy and sometimes it can be pretty shitty. The only problems i've had with it are when i have to move around on it, at least when i dose anywhere above 100 mg. I just get really nauseaus when i have to move around on it. Lying down on my bed with a good playlist can be heaven tho.


----------



## Pillthrill

It is good, awesome high, you get used to it and its speedy. It can turn on you in a second. And according to my bf, I'm not me at all on it. "Annoying Retarded Zombie"


----------



## Moral Decay

I found I could fuck like a porn star on it. My dick would stay rock hard for hours. I could still climax but it took a while, usually long after my wife came multiple times.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Moral Decay said:


> a few years ago my wifes "best friend" asked me for one of my prescribed tramadols for a headache. I needed these for a pinched nerve. I told her she could have two but no more cause i was still a few weeks from refill and was almost out. She saw where i put them and then later int eh evening was in my room un attended for a few minutes. I thought i could trust her cause she was my wifes best friend. Well i was wrong, later that night i went to get one for genuine pain releif and ALL of them were gone. To think i let her have some of the pills i NEEDED cause i was trying to be nice nad she took advantage and left me in a real lurch. I had severe pain that went un treated for 2 weeks until i could get a refill. heartless bitch. then when i contronted her she denied it even though she was obviously blasted on my tram the rest of the night. I could tell cause when everyone else was ready for bed she had pin point pupils and couldn't sleep also she kept going to the bathroom and running the water and making a lot of noise before coming out sniffling. Pretty sure she was in there snorting the meds i needed to live day to day with out pain.



Man, my heart goes out to you. Just reading that pisses me off. The worst thing about my situation is that I live in a shelter (trying to get my life together), and there's nothing I can do about it. I can't get a refill until probably the 24th of this month, so I just have to fucking suffer. And the whole issue started because of my kindness to another person, like you. I let someone have a couple to help them out, and after everyone in the shelter went to sleep, he went into my backpack and took most of them, but somehow got the ones that he left wet! I don't even know how he did that. I credit my taking tramadol with my sobriety, so this is really frustrating. I hope I don't fucking slip up because of this. As long as I take it, I won't use other drugs. So now I don't know what I'm going to do.



Pillthrill said:


> It is good, awesome high, you get used to it and its speedy. It can turn on you in a second. And according to my bf, I'm not me at all on it. "Annoying Retarded Zombie"



I love being an "annoying retarded zombie". Maybe you should break up with your boyfriend and we should get together. Then again...two zombies would be kinda weird. We'd go out on dates to restaraunts and just stare into space until the waiter came, then when he'd ask us what we wanted we'd both stare at him until he asked a 2nd or 3rd time, then we'd go "uh, what?" Oh, man, it would be great for comical situations, though.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Oh, yeah, I meant to say: for anyone who says that it's "non-narcotic" and a "bullshit drug" - my best friend just failed a drug test for opiates today when he went to his probation appointment. The ONLY thing he has taken is tramadol, and he only takes 50mg once or twice a day, and not even every day.


----------



## Pillthrill

I love being an "annoying retarded zombie". Maybe you should break up with your boyfriend and we should get together. Then again...two zombies would be kinda weird. We'd go out on dates to restaraunts and just stare into space until the waiter came, then when he'd ask us what we wanted we'd both stare at him until he asked a 2nd or 3rd time, then we'd go "uh, what?" Oh, man, it would be great for comical situations, though.[/QUOTE]

I feel for him. I shouldn't do it for days at a time. And I'm totally aware that I'm annoying. I want to shut up, REALLY. I annoy MYSELF! But I can't.  He does better with me if hes doing it but C'est la vie. It's a small thing. 
Doing weed with it, FUCK. I nod out and then wake up and start talking in the middle of the conversations in my head. ....Not so great in the middle of intimate moments.


----------



## Chrissie9503

i have mixed feelings on Trams
I have legit back pain, Yet another MRI on the 12th (shutter) Until they figure what wrong all they will give me is Trams 50mg. I should be taking 1 3X a day per doc, but 1 has no effect on me what so ever, The last few night if find that if i take 175mg and .5mg of my xanax it helps a bit. But Im still in pain. I am very nervous about the seizing part so I will only take them at night when my husband is home (as I have 2 small kids) 

Im just stuck now, Im in a ton of pain all day gets worse at night cause Im picking up little ones all day, and I hate that I have to take so much of the tram to work not to mention mixing it with the xanax......

I dont want to tell the doc Im taking 4 at once and risk him thinking Im abusing and want heaver stuff, but im a lot of pain 

I dont know I guess im stuck.....any ideas sugestions ?


----------



## suckmedry

*Hi*



Chrissie9503 said:


> i have mixed feelings on Trams
> I have legit back pain, Yet another MRI on the 12th (shutter) Until they figure what wrong all they will give me is Trams 50mg. I should be taking 1 3X a day per doc, but 1 has no effect on me what so ever, The last few night if find that if i take 175mg and .5mg of my xanax it helps a bit. But Im still in pain. I am very nervous about the seizing part so I will only take them at night when my husband is home (as I have 2 small kids)
> 
> Im just stuck now, Im in a ton of pain all day gets worse at night cause Im picking up little ones all day, and I hate that I have to take so much of the tram to work not to mention mixing it with the xanax......
> 
> I dont want to tell the doc Im taking 4 at once and risk him thinking Im abusing and want heaver stuff, but im a lot of pain
> 
> I dont know I guess im stuck.....any ideas sugestions ?




Well, to help you out, if you take the trams by redosing, they actually work better. They have a higher bioavailibility when some of it is already in you system.  Also, taking xanax will not only reduce your siezure threshold, but it may also increase the effects of the trams.

What dose does your doctor have you on right now?


----------



## Chrissie9503

im on 1 50mg every 8 hours.......the first 2 days i was on them i took as perscribed and no effect, can i take motrin with them?


----------



## suckmedry

Yes, you can take motrin with them, its safe. It'll help relieve more of your pain. If you want to get the most out of your dosage, then take one of them. Wait about a good hour to an hour and a half and take the rest of them. This should relieve most of your pain for a good 6 - 8 hours.

Goodluck


----------



## Luude

Tramadol did absolutely nothing for me, recreationally it was a useless substance. I was prescribed it for a motorbike accident, so it did help with the pain but thats all it did.


----------



## Wings of wax

The risks of seizures have been greatly exaggerated. You have to hit the 400 mg mark a day before it becomes a concern. The only people who should be careful using lower doses are individuals with a history of seizures. 

People have a tendency to cry wolf just after reading a warning label somewhere, which would be fine, if it didn't cause so much unnecessary fear and confusion.


----------



## Pillthrill

yup yup but this IS harm reduction. 800mg was normal for me in one shot at some times. Hitting 1 gram...you will puke and likely feel more like shit than you will good.
Also, watch out for teeth clenching, it's like E, it can do damage. 
I have a mouth guard made for me. But not everyone can afford a $200 piece of plastic.
Chewing gum is good and kicks the dry mouth. 

This is a tricky drug, either you love it or you hate it or it doesn't do anything for you. It has to do with the enzymes your body produces I believe. 
Have fun, stay safe.  (Sorry if this rambles...on Tram, big surprise.)


----------



## mindtools

mouth guard is something like the boxers wear?


----------



## Pillthrill

yeah, kinda. It's a clear plastic that is less rubbery than sports mouth guards and molds to your teeth better. It's done by your dentist. It has a ramp like thing on it that keeps you teeth just a little bit apart. I have cracked back teeth from car accidents and I don't want to have to crown them. Clenching cracks them more and causes a lot of pain. The mouth guard protects my very expensive, crafted smile.


----------



## Brown17

*Coke?*

I've taken OC a bunch and got my hands on loads of Tramadol. I can't figure out how anyone can take more than 50mg!

I take one at 1pm and I'm up til 1am *at least*. It's like cocaine! I also get these lite throbs in my temples every half hour or so. Is this at all normal? I'd like to see where these 'euphoric' feelings come into play, but I'm petrified to take more than 1 50mg pill. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Moral Decay

Brown17 said:


> I've taken OC a bunch and got my hands on loads of Tramadol. I can't figure out how anyone can take more than 50mg!
> 
> I take one at 1pm and I'm up til 1am *at least*. It's like cocaine! I also get these lite throbs in my temples every half hour or so. Is this at all normal? I'd like to see where these 'euphoric' feelings come into play, but I'm petrified to take more than 1 50mg pill. Any help would be appreciated.



you become more used to its effects over time and taking more than 50mg doesn't seem like such a bad idea. If 1 keeps you up, 2 will probably give you decent opiate high. In the beginning I found low doses stimulating and higher doses like a stimulant+opiated feeling.


----------



## Pillthrill

Better safe than sorry. But yeah I would think it would take more to get you high...but I'm not suggesting that you take the max dose either though.


----------



## Brown17

You were absolutely right. Taking one was like speed/cola. After taking another an hour or so into it, I began feeling the 'buzz.' I even took yet another at 5pm...  I did couple it with a small dose of ativan and i think that kinda nullifies the 'speedy' aspect and leaves the happy buzz feeling. And was able to sleep at a normal time too (12am). Thanks!

Q: Would xanax help counter the seizures and/or help take the edge off too?


----------



## Pillthrill

A: Yes. Any benzo will

Does anyone else find that if they take Tramadol they get rebound pain? I seem to always wake up the next day with a horrible headache and just have to take more...


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> A: Yes. Any benzo will
> 
> Does anyone else find that if they take Tramadol they get rebound pain? I seem to always wake up the next day with a horrible headache and just have to take more...




yes i also found muscle soreness and lethargy the next day as well.


----------



## TheTwighlight

To Moral Decay and Pill Thrill - I get all those symptoms upon cessation of taking it.


----------



## moonyham

Ive had several(within one week) experiences with tramadol. I crashed when in a MX race and fucked my knee up cause it got gouged by the footpeg. Anyway, i got prescribed tramadol and i loved it. I had 50mg pills and i took about 5-8 each day with maxolon and codeine and paracetamol and ibuprofen. I felt like i was in heaven for a week and i pretty much didnt move from the couch the whole time. My body felt sooo good, i couldnt stop playing with my nipples and rubbing my hands across my body. Definitly a good drug and definitly addictive, id do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cuprum

I've been thinking, so far i have taken my doses all at once.
But since one of the metabolites of tramadol helps produce the opioid effect (O-desmethyltramadol), which has a longer half-life than tramadol itself, it maybe would be better if i spaced the doses with a little tram/hour, instead of all at once, to hold through the night? 
To let the metabolite build up?

Have you guys experienced a less speedy and more opiate-like high after a awhile when you spaced the doses instead of taking a high dose all at once?


----------



## Shambles

Yup. I also find that the speediness seems to wear off after using tram daily for a while and it becomes more opiatesque. Does affect people very differently though - more so than just about any other widely abused drug I can think of. There's a thread on the speedy vs opiatey effects of tram in OD 

I do know that it takes a while for tram to get up to speed  as it were - you need some in your system to get the ball rolling so if you only take it occasionally it's more effective to take a small "primer" dose to get the enzymes flowing and then a larger dose an hour or so later. If you take it daily that obviously doesn't apply.


----------



## Moral Decay

Shambles said:


> Yup. I also find that the speediness seems to wear off after using tram daily for a while and it becomes more opiatesque. Does affect people very differently though - more so than just about any other widely abused drug I can think of. There's a thread on the speedy vs opiatey effects of tram in OD
> 
> I do know that it takes a while for tram to get up to speed  as it were - you need some in your system to get the ball rolling so if you only take it occasionally it's more effective to take a small "primer" dose to get the enzymes flowing and then a larger dose an hour or so later. If you take it daily that obviously doesn't apply.



I experiernced the same thing. the longer i took it the less of a speed high it had and more of a pronounced opiate high. 

Also i have read that tramadol is more bio available when there is some in your system already. So perhaps start with one and then a few hours later take a larger booster dose to really get feeling good. Be careful though a friend's wife redosed a bunch of times in one day and ended up having a seizure. I have never experienced seizures while on tram though.


----------



## Pillthrill

With Tram it either getting used to the high and learning what to look for and like or learning what to add to it to enhance the effect in a way you like.


----------



## Shambles

Or more to the point, learning what _not_ to add to it


----------



## Pillthrill

true true...meth bad idea....pot, usually good idea.


----------



## Shambles

Meth = potentially fatal idea. Weed = all good %)


----------



## Pillthrill

haha some of us that have been using this stuff for years.(and love it no matter what the rest of BL says) could write a freaking handbook. Tramadol for Newbs


----------



## Moral Decay

dude, smoking weed on tram makes it go from a mild opiate high that can be intense at times to being straight up smacked out after smoking. I would nod frequently after smoking and at times become so high i would get mild anxiety from the intensity of the opiate high.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah, getting the nod back by mixing it with weed after the effect was gone cause I did it so long was mindblowing.


----------



## Wings of wax

Time for a long break. Have been doing 3-400 mg per day for 4 days in a row, then 4 days off, repeat since mid-december. Diminished returns have begun showing themselves. I guess it's better to binge on tramadol than on alcohol on the holidays, though.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Wings of wax said:


> Time for a long break. Have been doing 3-400 mg per day for 4 days in a row, then 4 days off, repeat since mid-december. Diminished returns have begun showing themselves. I guess it's better to binge on tramadol than on alcohol on the holidays, though.



Are you taking 300-400mg a day or 3 doses of 400mg a day? Three doses of 400mg a day would be ALOT of tram. I'v been on a bit of a binge myself lately, but now I'm almost out! I'm trying to decide if I want to take my last good dose tonight or if I want to wait and take if with some poppy seed tea tomorrow.

I think you can get Tramadol in mexico w/o a script, so next time I'm down there I'm picking up some more!


----------



## Wings of wax

I take 300-400 mg per day max, and in time-released tabs. I don't think tolerance is a big issue with tramadol, as I have been doing it for over a year now, and only now have I begun to notice a difference in the high. But it is still time for a break for me, which sucks. I would like to think I can do a month without, because I always take benzos with the tram, and I definitely do not want to become hooked on those fuckers again.

It's always a gamble after 4 days of benzo use: will I have to taper, or canI just stop without any problems? So far, I have been able to stop with no problems. But why tempt fate?


----------



## Moral Decay

nekointheclouds said:


> Are you taking 300-400mg a day or 3 doses of 400mg a day? Three doses of 400mg a day would be ALOT of tram. I'v been on a bit of a binge myself lately, but now I'm almost out! I'm trying to decide if I want to take my last good dose tonight or if I want to wait and take if with some poppy seed tea tomorrow.
> 
> I think you can get Tramadol in mexico w/o a script, so next time I'm down there I'm picking up some more!



does tramadol still work with other opiates?

I would get strange effects when mixing it with other drugs and i never actually took them at the same time. For example; if i took a recreational dose of codeine, sobered up and went to bed and then the next day take tramadol i would get the most intense tramadol high. But if i took recreational tramadol doses then sobered up and took opiates i would get little to no effect from teh traditional opiates like codeine hydro or oxy. Almost like the tramadol in my system muted the ability to get high on opiates. And opiates in my system intensified my ability to get high on tramadol.


----------



## Wings of wax

Usually, it's the other way around. If you take stronger opiates than tramadol, tramadol will stop working. But of course, there is cross-tolerance.


----------



## Pillthrill

Not for me. Tram doesn't work, nothing does. Sucks hardcore.


----------



## Moral Decay

Wings of wax said:


> Usually, it's the other way around. If you take stronger opiates than tramadol, tramadol will stop working. But of course, there is cross-tolerance.



I don't think you quite understood my statement. I am talking about taking them on the same day. If i take the traditional opiates in the morning then the tram at night(on the same day) the tram high was strong, like i would get way more pronounced visual disturbances like what i get from really high doses of tram. But if i took like tram in the morning, and then some codeine or hydro at night; I would get almost nothing from from the hydro or codeine.


----------



## Wings of wax

MD: Sounds weird. Probably because of tramadols other psychoactive properties.


----------



## Pillthrill

Uh, sometimes my vision gets a little blurry and nodding you can start seeing stuff in your head and randomly talking about them.

I think that is psychoactive as it can get close to.


----------



## derekxnl

*Life Saver*

Okay well here's my life story! I too first discovered Tramadol by accident. My dad suffered a work related injury and has been prescribed increasing amounts of narcotic painkillers - Tramadol, Vicodin, and OxyContin. Well, I suffer from migraines quite often and one day we ran out of Tylenol and Aspirin and my dad was too lazy to run to the local pharmacy to buy some more so he irresponsibly gave me one of his 50mg Tramadol pills. In my ignorance toward opiates I just figured it would be another painkillers like aspirin or Tylenol but more effective in relieving pain. I was wrong.

About twenty minutes after taking the pill I noticed that I was feeling differently. Not only was my migraine completely gone, I was feeling relaxed and my mood was hugely increased. I still didn't contribute these feelings to the drug I had just taken. I welcomed these feelings though as they were helping me to forget about all my problems, and soon I didn't have a care in the world. Within another twenty minutes I was extremely relaxed, my legs were tingly, and I was on the nod. Although at the time I had no idea what the "nod" was.

Eventually I managed to stumble my way over to my bed from my laptop and I passed out as happy as I had ever been in my life. I woke up about 2 hours later and I was still buzzing. This was the best feeling I had ever felt in my life. Even my social anxiety was gone, and I called up a few friends just to talk. They were surprised by my sudden outgoingness. For awhile I even thought I was cured of my anxiety and depression (I've suffered from both since I was 13). I went to bed truly happy that night and woke up after one of the best sleeps I have ever had. It was around this time though that I realized it must have been the pill I took the day before. What the hell was this godly drug I had taken? When I was home alone I rummaged through my dad's things until I found his pills. Tramadol. I went online and looked it up and found so much more. I didn't take Tramadol for awhile and it never occurred to me that I could steal a few of his pills and he'd never notice. But I had another migraine about a week later and we still had no Tylenol or Aspirin so my dad gave me another.

However this time I was hesitant to take it. So I saved it and just let the migraine go away on it's own. I had it for around a month before I decided to use it, this time just for fun. Again the feelings returned, same as before. This drug was a life saver! I decided to then steal a few and save them or occasions when I would need to quell my anxiety or get myself out of a depressive slump. Over the course of 4 months I began to use increasing amounts more and more regularly along with other opiates such as Hydrocodone and Oxycodone. However, even though Tramadol is weaker than these other opiates, it remains my favorite. The body high lasts longer, it's somewhat smoother in that is doesn't give me the "brain fog" I get with Hydrocodone, and it's got a longer lasting euphoria at least in my experience, than Hydro or Oxy. I now use it about once or twice every week.


----------



## nolys

how do you guys get your tramadol?


----------



## suckmedry

nolys said:


> how do you guys get your tramadol?



you just steal it


----------



## mindtools

It's on the end of the rainbow. The left one. You can also get tramadol retard by killing monks (5 for one gram).
You didn't read the forum rules, did you?!


----------



## bignbrown

when i redose, i seem to get a slight uncomfortable 'coming up' sort of feeling for about 15 minutes which then goes into a nice relaxing, energetic high with a greaet sense of well being.

Anyone else get this, kind of like my mind is feeling a bit over speedy and i feel a bit tense/tingly.


----------



## bignbrown

Also how does xanax mix wit this? its the only benzo i can get my hands on and i take it is an anti-convulsent too? i only need 150-200mg of tramadol for a nice buzz, what would xanax add to it and what sort of doses? I have fairly high benzo tolerance but am aware i need to keep it low, but tramadol doesnt supress breathing anywhere near other opiates.


----------



## delphinen

*Tramadol potentiation and plasmatic levels*

Hi guys,

I have been doing Tramadol since two years (I have a love/hate relationship with this drug), and I have noticed that the best way to increase the pleasurable effects of it, it's to increase the plasmatic levels of the drug in the blood little by little, giving the liver, and based in the quantity of alleles you naturally have, enough time to produce more CYP2D6 enzymes, thus converting more Tramadol into O-Desmethyl.
Well, I know Tramadol doesn't work like Codeine, I have tried stuff like grapefruit and Quinine which seems to work a little with Codeine but not with Tramadol; so usually, I do Tramadol, benzodiazepines (generally Bromazepam or Alprazolam) and Carisoprodol, which is so far, the best potentiator of this drug that I have found.
My question is: does somebody know if there really is another way to potentiate Tramadol, aside from taking more of it? this could be translated to, is there a way to increase the Tramadol -> O-Desmetyhl conversion percentage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woamotive

gorgoroth said:


> codeine shits all over lame tramadol IMO.



I'd say quite the opposite. It takes TONS Of codeine to feel high/pleasure. With Tramadol the dose is always decent and the high lasts  MUCH longer, IME.

How did "I" get my tramadol? 
I had it prescribed to me for migraines earlier this year. It worked great ! I am thinking about going in for an MRI to see if there is anything more serious going on, as well as other scans. If not, sticking to monthly tram scripts as my migraines are fairly normal.


----------



## delphinen

Excuse me, I forgot, another drug that relatively speaking potentiates Tramadol is Caffeine. Tramadol with some Coca-Cola or Pepsi gets the drug into my system better than any other drink.


----------



## lazygit

GBL or codiene when it kicks in. Little stomache content and a hot coffee seem to work best here.

Some pople say baclofen potents, which at low dose it sometimes does.

I norm take benzos too however too much can take away the effects, xanax is best imo or diazepam.


----------



## Moral Decay

delphinen said:


> Excuse me, I forgot, another drug that relatively speaking potentiates Tramadol is Caffeine. Tramadol with some Coca-Cola or Pepsi gets the drug into my system better than any other drink.



oh definitely. The whole time i was on tramadol i drank mountain dew constantly. I took my morning dose of tramadol with coffee. Always brought it on with strong rushes. At night i would avoid the caffeine and take them with herb instead. Uppers in the morning, downers at night. Not that weed is a downer but in combination with tramadol it lends itself well to sleep.


----------



## bignbrown

tramadol seems to give me alot of tingling kind of pins and needle sort of feelings, esp on the come up, anyone else find this?


----------



## bignbrown

actually im worried i may have had a partial seizure which according to wikipedia can be a partial numbness/tingling feeling which i have got on my face!


----------



## Wings of wax

I find that caffeine (and other stims, like modafinil), makes for a very speedy/anxious experience, that often overpowers the opioid effects of tramadol. When that happens, I have to take more benzos than usual to calm down. 

Delphinen, what are your dosages these days? I remember you took about 700 mg for a good night, plus the downers, right?


----------



## Wings of wax

Bignbrown: it is more likely you are experiencing anxiety or a panic attack. Tramadol can do that to you.


----------



## delphinen

bignbrown said:


> actually im worried i may have had a partial seizure which according to wikipedia can be a partial numbness/tingling feeling which i have got on my face!



I had 3 grand mal seizures because of OD on Tramadol, and from my point of view, you are [not] having any seizure; it's probably another side effect of Tramadol, I would try taking a simple Aspirin before the Tramadol.



bignbrown said:


> tramadol seems to give me alot of tingling kind of pins and needle sort of feelings, esp on the come up, anyone else find this?



Yes, specially on the come up, but once you have the drug in your system it's no big deal; actually it starts to feel nice and warm.


----------



## bignbrown

Wings of wax said:


> Bignbrown: it is more likely you are experiencing anxiety or a panic attack. Tramadol can do that to you.



i suffer from quite severe chronic anxiety anway so your probably right


----------



## Bob Loblaw

FWIW a post was merged by a mod into this thread .


----------



## Shambles

lazygit said:


> GBL or codiene when it kicks in.



One to approach with extreme caution that. GBL potentiates opiates/opioids massively and to a dangerous degree. Not a combo to fuck with unless you have a lot of experience with both drugs and even then it'll drop you like a sack o' shit if you overdo the dosing even a smidge. Damn near killed me combining GBL and codeine (with no thought or intent of potentiation) before I knew how strongly they interact


----------



## lazygit

Sorry I should of mentioned that, good ol shambles 

Man im down to my last 10 pack, want 8 for the weekend, which leaves me 100mg today and tommorow for work. 

I seem to benefit from the SRRI/SNRI effects alot as im feeling real shit without 100mgs today. Normal AD's don't agree whatsoever with  me.

Grrr 400mgs doses FTW.


----------



## bignbrown

Shambles said:


> One to approach with extreme caution that. GBL potentiates opiates/opioids massively and to a dangerous degree. Not a combo to fuck with unless you have a lot of experience with both drugs and even then it'll drop you like a sack o' shit if you overdo the dosing even a smidge. Damn near killed me combining GBL and codeine (with no thought or intent of potentiation) before I knew how strongly they interact



gbl and heroin nearly killed me.


----------



## Shambles

^ I bet. Don't think the interaction between GBL/GHB and opies is too well known so well worth mentioning cos it's frightening how strongly it potentiates them. I had no idea at all and it could very easily have proved fatal - and that was just with codeine let alone a stronger opiate.

Lazygit: I try to stay below 400mg myself. Once tolerance goes up to around 300mg to feel fine I taper down a bit and just put up with feeling a bit bleeeurgh for a while. Given my penchant for cocktails I like to stay well clear of the seizure threshold - plus it's not so uncomfortable if I want to skip it so I can indulge in stims/psyches instead. If the dose has gotten too high that's not so easy - the one big problem I have with trams is the way the make playing with other chemical friends a real pain in the arse 

It's also the only antidepressant med that I've found that not only works but doesn't have so many horribly shitty side-effects that it defeats the object of taking it in the first place. If it didn't make playing with virtually every other fun drug a massive arse-ache it would be nigh on perfect. Hopefully somebody will get around to creating something that does all the Good stuff that tram can without fucking with the ability to use more fun stuff at the same time sometime soon


----------



## bignbrown

may aswell finish my last 200mg, not sure whether to space out the doses or just at once, hmmm./

Also i have 60mg codeine i can mix in, does this increase the seizure threshold any further?


----------



## Wings of wax

Shambles, besides heavy downers, what other drugs can't you use when you are on tramadol?


----------



## Shambles

A metric fucktonne of them 

Tramadol Interactions

As for non-prescription drugs, serotonergics are the most dodgy, I believe. In very broad terms that means pretty much any stimulants and psychedelics (MDMA, meth/amphetamine, DXM, LSD and so on) with some exceptions, of course.  It's probably easier to come up with a list of drugs it _doesn't_ interact with 

Other CNS depressants are also risky of course, but Serotonin Syndrome is a real risk combining it with stims/psyches - a potentially fatal one at that. Or at best several hours of pure hell, agony and delirium. Won't happen every time (probably relatively rare) but you really don't want to be one of the unlucky ones. Caught me out which is why I mention it a lot. I had no idea of the SS risk and would have never thought it'd happen to me anyway. It did though - but thankfully only the Night From Hell rather than the waking up dead version


----------



## pofacedhoe

Shambles said:


> One to approach with extreme caution that. GBL potentiates opiates/opioids massively and to a dangerous degree. Not a combo to fuck with unless you have a lot of experience with both drugs and even then it'll drop you like a sack o' shit if you overdo the dosing even a smidge. Damn near killed me combining GBL and codeine (with no thought or intent of potentiation) before I knew how strongly they interact



gbl feels like a strong opiate anyway


----------



## bignbrown

fuck this i just dont feel coemfortable with this drug, i had 100mg, planning on dropping the other 100mg in a few minutes, but then i just got pain in my head (this has happened a few times on tramadol) like a sudden sharp pin prick in my head that doesnt go away for a few minutes, also been getting these pains in my legs and it only happens on tramadol.


----------



## lazygit

Agree totally shambles. So annoying stratergizing what chems I can and can't do within my Tram regime.

Ad's are utter shite, I haven't tried effexor which is ment to be like tram but don't want to neglect the occasional MD sesh etc.

Wings..you can't do  much on tram, or a long while after it (24 hours ideally) ... cokes lethal, mdma, drone, psychs etc and other sertonogenics. Sure someone else will be more comprehensive but ive not long had gbl+codiene (CAUTION!) If i feel in my limits i'll have 60mgs codiene at the peak (co-codamols) the apap and gbl isn't wise but meh..then later on when aalls resided benzos.

Shambles what doses was your near fatal GBL+Codiene combo?


----------



## Wings of wax

I have only used benzos (lots of them) when on tramadol, plus antihistamines and modafinil on occasion. Never thought about using anything else - why would I. I see the problem if you're on ADs, of course.


----------



## lazygit

Wings of wax said:


> I have only used benzos (lots of them) when on tramadol, plus antihistamines and modafinil on occasion. Never thought about using anything else - why would I. I see the problem if you're on ADs, of course.



Codiene synergizes very well on a tram/benzo combos as does other opiates...

Its mostly when tolerance develops and you're trying to get the honeymoon buzz.

As said before extreme caution should be taken when mixing downers and such, its never really been a problem for me but it seemingly has done for others and one day I might find out for myself


----------



## Shambles

lazygit said:


> Shambles what doses was your near fatal GBL+Codiene combo?



Dunno how near to being fatal it was but felt pretty darn close - one of the very few times I've felt that emergency medical attention might be needed at any moment. Fortunately not though. Was on 300mg of codeine (fairly average low-moderate dose for me) and 1.5 ml of GBL (again, fairly average and towards the lower end of my standard dose). Felt very uncomfortable - heart racing/palpitations, difficulty breathing, right on the edge of losing consciousness and generally not a happy bunny. If I'd had any idea of the interactions I would have been a lot more cautious but had never seen or heard it mentioned anywhere before.



pofacedhoe said:


> gbl feels like a strong opiate anyway



You're not the first to say that but as far as I know it acts on GABA (and presumably the GHB receptor) but not on the opioid receptors, as far as I know.


----------



## bignbrown

are anti histamines safe with this too?


----------



## lazygit

ime


----------



## Moral Decay

Shambles said:


> Given my penchant for cocktails I like to stay well clear of the seizure threshold - plus it's not so uncomfortable if I want to skip it so I can indulge in stims/psyches instead. If the dose has gotten too high that's not so easy - the one big problem I have with trams is the way the make playing with other chemical friends a real pain in the arse



this was my main reason for getting off tramadol. Besides the fact that i was disgustingly abusing it and had developed a nasty addiction; I was completely unable to stop even for a day to enjoy MDMA or any other substance. When i would stop for a day prior to a roll all i could think about the whole time was when i was gonna take tramadol again. In fact every time i rolled i was dosing my tram before the MDMA even wore off. I sent my self into serotonin syndrome once like that, One and only time MDMA was not fun. I was miserable for hours and scared i wasnt gonna make it out of that one.


----------



## woamotive

I don't' like to mix trams with anything . Always better to be safe than sorry. Well, I guess I DO take my nighttime benzo. I don't overdo it, though. Just 1-2 mg clonazepam or an equivalent of another benzo.  I love tramadol but always stay under 350mg. I've never had a problem with that not being enough to 'feel good'. It lasts a pretty long time, too. It's especially great when the AWESOME stash runs out.


----------



## bignbrown

tbh im on tramadol, very small amount of codeine and just under 50mg of DPH, nice combo and i dont think theres a seizure risk, just the cns deperssion but there not big enough doses of each for that to be a problem. (200mg tram, 60mg codeine and about 40mg DPH anyone see any issues?)

Just the tiny bit of codeine turned it alot more noddy with the nytol too, does DPH potentiate tramadol like it does other opiates?


----------



## bignbrown

finally completely ran out of tramadol, really enjoy the stimulation feeling, but im glad its out as ive been doing ity daily for a week and if i had more i would of carried on, plus im not a fan of some of the side effects, constipation, muscle tension, shakiness plus occasionally getting a bit anxious on it (about having a seizure mainly) so glad its gone 

Still a fucking nice feeling though.


----------



## bupropion

I didn't like tramadol that well probably due to its serotonergic and noradrenergic effects.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I never had any bad side effects with Trams myself, except the first time I took it too close to bed and did not get to sleep until like 3am when I had a 9am flight the next morning. The otherday I took my tramadol with a nice serving of poppy seed tea and really enjoyed it, except for the cotton mouth that PST gives me.


----------



## bignbrown

i had 200mg tramadol yesterday last 50mg was around 7pm, is it safe to do small amounts of mephedrone later tonight?


----------



## Shambles

I always try to leave a good 24 hours before using stims/psyches but may be overkill due to bad experience. Coupla other folks have noted no real problems other than maybe slightly reduced effects from the meph/MDMA/whatever. It's more likely to be dosing the meph while you've still got loads of tram in your system that can be dodgy for some - half life is around 5-7 hours but I find that way to soon cos that's still quite bit of tram floating around.

Try a small tester dose and if it feels way too speedy then wait a bit longer if you don't/can't wait so long maybe.


----------



## bignbrown

ok man cheers, well it will be 24 hours by the time i get the meph (if i get it), but atm im more worried i may be suffering mild withdrawals, first dasy without tramadol for about 8 maybe 9 days, 200-300mg a day for pain (prescribed) and ive got quite bad headache, nausea, almost diaharea (being comnstipated every other day from the tramadol ), and just feel very off cant really describe it, annoying as i want a good drink and few lines tonight!


----------



## Moral Decay

Shambles said:


> I always try to leave a good 24 hours before using stims/psyches but may be overkill due to bad experience. Coupla other folks have noted no real problems other than maybe slightly reduced effects from the meph/MDMA/whatever. It's more likely to be dosing the meph while you've still got loads of tram in your system that can be dodgy for some - half life is around 5-7 hours but I find that way to soon cos that's still quite bit of tram floating around.
> 
> Try a small tester dose and if it feels way too speedy then wait a bit longer if you don't/can't wait so long maybe.



i had a bad experience also. I was stopping tram for a day and planning to take MDMA later about 24 hours later. However on the day i planned to roll I woke up and was thinking "I could take a little bit of tram now and be down and well sober by the time we do MDMA tonight. So after having rationalized it and thoroughly convincing my self it would be cool i took the tram. I ended up re-dosing later in the day and then taking MDMA a few hours later. I think i went into serotonin shock. I don't know for sure though cause i didn't go to the hospital. 

tl:dr - I can understand why you are paranoid about the synergy with other stuff.


----------



## bignbrown

yeah its gonna be over 24 hours so i should be fine, if not then ill just drink instead, think im on mild withdrawals though, feel a bit ill and nausous kind of fluish feeling.


----------



## Shambles

^ Meph isn't _toooo_ bad compared to some stuff, in my experience. Affects dopamine more than serotonin so just feeling shitty is the only problem I noted with the two taken less than 24 hours betwixt. Overstimulated and a bit overloaded maybe but it's the serotonin that really messes your night up - in a big way 



Moral Decay said:


> tl:dr - I can understand why you are paranoid about the synergy with other stuff.



Can quite believe it. Was only acid and 100mg of tram as a divided dose that caught me out - scripted and taken as directed - wasn't even playing with it  - never thought for a second that they could interact and certainly nothing like as majorly as it dead. Single worst drug experience of my life and I've had a fair few :D

Plenty peeps get away with it... but nobody is immune from a nasty intro to the world of SS 

Must be at least a page since I posted it so... LSD + Tram = SS - very watered down version but for those that think it'll never happen - really can 

Would be interested to see other accounts of similar incidents - partly cos I've not seen any others and partly to save y'all from yet another repost :D


----------



## Wings of wax

First sign of tramadol tolerance: the otherwise lengthy high is now considerably shorter. That sucks.  I used to be really motivated for hours on end on tramadol, no more, even at 400 mg per day. Or maybe it's the fact that I have switched to SR pills.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
Yeah, I've wondered about that before, whether or not I could get the same high from the same overall dose of the SR version. Maybe not? That might be missing the rush I get from trams. And I get some long-lasting super badass rushes from tramadol.


----------



## Wings of wax

Yes, the high is much more subtle on tramadol SR. Last longer, too, but it is less recreational than instant release tramadol.


----------



## moonyham

Hi people. I fucked my foot up(ankle) a couple days ago and the doctor prescribed me tram + ibuprofen + paracetamol + codeine. Anyway, last time i was prescribed the exact same combo but i somehow got the 'nod' for like 3 days strait while only consuming aprox 200-300mg a day. Now im consuming about 300-400mg and i am just feeling good/relaxed etc but am unable to get the nod? Is there any certain order i should take all these meds to get max effect, because im pretty sure im not taking them in same order as i did last time which may be effecting it but im not sure.

pics for curiosity haha:


*NSFW*: 










Pic doesnt do justice but you get the idea.


----------



## mindtools

hey
there are 2 options: take tramal first, than codeine
or take codeine first and than tramal.
ibuprofen/paracetamol don't add to high feeling

people say to tak tramal first and when it kiks in take codeine

pzdr


----------



## rainbowdemon

I just got 15 50 mg Trams. Free!! Is there any way to make them better?

Plugging, maybe?


----------



## Moral Decay

moonyham said:


> Hi people. I fucked my foot up(ankle) a couple days ago and the doctor prescribed me tram + ibuprofen + paracetamol + codeine. Anyway, last time i was prescribed the exact same combo but i somehow got the 'nod' for like 3 days strait while only consuming aprox 200-300mg a day. Now im consuming about 300-400mg and i am just feeling good/relaxed etc but am unable to get the nod? Is there any certain order i should take all these meds to get max effect, because im pretty sure im not taking them in same order as i did last time which may be effecting it but im not sure.
> 
> pics for curiosity haha:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic doesnt do justice but you get the idea.



You should take them how your doctor prescribed. Especially with the ibuprofen and  paracetamol; it is very easy to damage your liver with these two. 

One but of advice that can be applied by anyone in this thread is that if you get tension headaches from tramadol ibuprofen works extremely well with tramadol.


----------



## fukhed14

i fuck all the time. pussy is easy to get. sex is awesome, but i could live without it. 

dilaudid however, if my script got canceled, i would panic. banging D is better then any peice of pussy i've ever had. i would take a lifetime of drugs in exchange for remaining abstinent.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

@Rainbowdemon
Trams are injectable if you have the IR. I do a simple extraction of the tramadol using alcohol.   Here's how I do it.  You will need 
1) Iso-alcohol 90% or higher
2) Pill crusher 
3) flat container like a petri dish
4) small closable container to mix in
5) fan (12v computer fan works best)
6) Large syringe 5cc - 10cc
7) Knife for scraping
Make sure you sterilize your equipment.
First crush pills up good with a crusher.  Put them in a small container that you can close and shake.  Then put in some iso alcohol and mix well.  Not tons, just enough to oversaturate the mixture.  Shake, stir, mix good for about 5 minutes.  Let sit for about 40 minutes until all the fillers separate.  Then get some cotton, suck all the alcohol w/ a syringe and transfer it to a flat petri dish like container.  A large 5 or 10 CC syringe will come in handy here.  After you have removed the tram-rich alcohol to a nice flat bowl, position your fan above, or near the dish and let it evaporate, use common sense on the positioning.  When it's done, scrape it all up to be mixed w/ water and injected.   

**This has worked for me, but I'm sure it's not the most efficient/safe way to do this and injecting pills is not harm reduction by any means. I'm just sharing with you what I do since you asked for a way to "make them better".  If you've never done something like this before, maybe you should just eat them.


----------



## Sweetlew

*Ultram/tramadol ER(extended release) question*

Have some ultram 200mg ER's. Usually I take 100-150mg of Ultram for a good buzz. I took one of these yesterday and it seemed a lot weaker most of the time. Was curious if taking 2 would be alright? I figure it'd just double the feelings I had before. 

Also, is that 400mg cap a daily or at a time maximum. Like could you take more 12hours later and still be safe or is it just a bad idea (I never need that much but my GF has a way high tolerance on opiates).

Thanks. I did search but the only thing I found on ER's was one thread about someone who got switched from darvocets and it doesn't answer my question


----------



## Jabberwocky

the reason they felt "weaker" is because the drug is dispersed over a 12 hour period, rather than instantly.  i would advise against taking 400mg ER if you've only got a 100-150mg tolerance.  perhaps try crushing one of the Sr's to help accomodate it in becoming somewhat quicker in effect.  tramadol can take up to a few hours before it metabolises into its active M1.

there's a great big thread in BDD on tramadol worth check out, so i'll merge this in there for you


----------



## BlinkingCatcher

Wings of wax said:


> First sign of tramadol tolerance: the otherwise lengthy high is now considerably shorter. That sucks.  I used to be really motivated for hours on end on tramadol, no more, even at 400 mg per day. Or maybe it's the fact that I have switched to SR pills.



Curious, how long did it take for that to happen?

Weeks of use or months?


----------



## Sweetlew

sweet thanks for moving it, I realized after i posted it may be in the wrong place. I'll add a vicoden to the mix, that helped out a lot yesterday


----------



## Jabberwocky

i forgot to mention not to pass the 400mg/day marl because of the seizure threshold of tramadol.  once you reach that dose, chances of a seizure being induced increase.

also, i'd advics not to mix the two drugs together especially if you aren't very tolerant nor experienced with either drug.  get used to experiencing each drug on it's own before combining them.

refrain from drinking alcohol on tramadol as well, as that increases the seizure risk.  and if you're on any kind of SSRI/SNRI do not take them at all, which i'm assuming you aren't by your first post.

tramadol is an a-typical opioid, not your ordinary painkiller, while it works the mu receptors after it's metabolised into M1 it also works on seretonin.  do some research on the drug to better understand it

good luck


----------



## Meathead12

Sry if this has already been answered but I'm looking for firsthand experiance from someone that takes it while subjected to drug testes. I've googled it and the general concensus is that it shouldn't give u a positive test result for codein. Anyone have any experiance one way or the other as Elgar as that's concerned. Thx.


----------



## Wings of wax

BC: Over a year, actually, of on and off use. It's funny, when it stops working, it seems very easy to get off. I have been off it for 2 days now, without any problems at all. I did stop my run early on, because I didn't get the wanted effects, so maybe that helped.

Word of advice: Do not pass the 400 mg a day limit. Not just because of the increased risk of seizures, but because it will be a lot harder to get off it. I was tempted to go beyond the 400 mg limit but didn't do it, and I think that made it a lot easier for me to quit.


----------



## Moral Decay

Meathead12 said:


> Sry if this has already been answered but I'm looking for firsthand experiance from someone that takes it while subjected to drug testes. I've googled it and the general concensus is that it shouldn't give u a positive test result for codein. Anyone have any experiance one way or the other as Elgar as that's concerned. Thx.



tramadol's metabolites are *not *codeine or morphine which would be detected on a test for codeine. However tramadol has been a drug of abuse for long enough to be one that might be tested for. There is really only one way to tell, and that is to find out what types of drugs are being tested for. I have read that it is not tested for, though i can not answer for certain. I would think that because it is not scheduled it is not tested for, though this is just a supposition.



Wings of wax said:


> Word of advice: Do not pass the 400 mg a day limit. Not just because of the increased risk of seizures, but because it will be a lot harder to get off it. I was tempted to go beyond the 400 mg limit but didn't do it, and I think that made it a lot easier for me to quit.



This is a large part of why i quit. I was taking 400mg a day just to feel normal. I wanted to get high on it but was not willing to risk a seizure or worse WD effects when i did not take it.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Tramadol breaks down into about 5 different metabolites in your system, but it is not a true opiate so no opiates in your urine.   A 13 panel test is about as high as they go  for drug tests and these test for  thc, cocaine, pcp  opiates methamphethamines  methadone  amphetamines  barbituates  benzos oxycodone  mdma  propoxyphene phencyclidine tricyclic antidepressants.buprenorphine  Most tests are much more basic, but atleast you know you're covered for even the most comprehensive search since none of the metabolites fall into any of these catagories..  So, you should be safe..


----------



## Moral Decay

lazylazyjoe said:


> Tramadol breaks down into about 5 different metabolites in your system, but it is not a true opiate so no opiates in your urine.   A 13 panel test is about as high as they go  for drug tests and these test for  thc, cocaine, pcp  opiates methamphethamines  methadone  amphetamines  barbituates  benzos oxycodone  mdma  propoxyphene phencyclidine tricyclic antidepressants.buprenorphine  Most tests are much more basic, but atleast you know you're covered for even the most comprehensive search since none of the metabolites fall into any of these catagories..  So, you should be safe..



The only thing i think that the poster would have to worry about would be if their urine is being tested by a GC/MS. I'm not sure that anyone uses them for testing...maybe government or military jobs?


----------



## rainbowdemon

Excuse me if I sound like an idiot. But is it safe to take two 50 mg trams now, and two 5 mg Percs about about 5-6 hours from now?


----------



## thatonedude777

I just took 150mg which was my usual dose after my anxiety attack making me scared shitless of even caffeine, and this was the last time since...like 2 months I did it last? Well I didn't get my euphoria like I use to and might be because I've done vicodin and oxycodone, but I just took another 50mg and if I get no euphoria I'll most likely be done with it unless it's cheap and cost effective...though I'd have to get at least 200mg I'm sure.

This is my experience, I use to love it but now I'm worried my old effects won't come back, /sigh. lol it's funny cause everyone around here says it's a placebo effect and the only thing people would use it for is headaches XD

Edit: I took 3 every day for like 4 days and on the 5th I needed an additional 50mg to reach that effect but that was with built tolerance and all my opiate usaged is based on the equivalent to 3 trams which is what I was most comfortable with.


----------



## AndyD

shiningstar20 said:


> yes. yes, yes, yes to all you said. i take the exact same dose.... maybe every 2nd day, at night before I go to sleep. I use them to calm my anxieties and completely relax and fall asleep (and stay asleep... long enough too). It is the most effective solution to insomnia that I could get ahold of. Of course I had to get it while in Peru... because in Canada you need prescription and there you don't. When people (like you) say they take tramadol anytime BEFORE the night or when they're intending to fall asleep I'm at a lose of comprehension. Because to me these are sleep pills. Not something you use to stay awake and go about your activities and be happy, something to make you drunk with joy and peace and forces you to turn off for 12 hours. So please explain me why you take this in the morning. And how you can stay awake! I don't see or understand the benefit of taking it after you wake up.... all I could see is it making you extremely dizzy and nausiated.


I have taken 2 X 50mg each morning as soon as i have got out of bed for the last 4 years. I do not take sat and sun. I would struggle to do my job now without them. If I awake groggy I am immediately stimulated and feel happy. This lasts all day. Trams are the best value for money tabs EVER - no other 'similar' med lasts as long. I never have trouble sleeping EVER and do not suffer discomfort sat or sun. Love em to bits.


----------



## tiahooker

MEPERIDINE..CAPSULE.. does anyone else know what excatally this is and is it worth taking ??????? it is a red capsule with the letter V 4206.... i have some and i tried opening the capsule and snorting it, it hurt like heck..... but i think i like it i dont know would like to find out anyone else taking this medication and get feed back on what is in it , and whats the best way to take it... please respond.. i am not sure how to check if someone resopned so it anyway u could like send to email or something like that .. hookertia!gmail thanks so much


----------



## Moral Decay

tiahooker said:


> MEPERIDINE..CAPSULE.. does anyone else know what excatally this is and is it worth taking ??????? it is a red capsule with the letter V 4206.... i have some and i tried opening the capsule and snorting it, it hurt like heck..... but i think i like it i dont know would like to find out anyone else taking this medication and get feed back on what is in it , and whats the best way to take it... please respond.. i am not sure how to check if someone resopned so it anyway u could like send to email or something like that .. hookertia!gmail thanks so much



it's not a good idea to be sniffing random pills. Pills are intended to be taken orally and the crap in pills could be damaging to your nasal cavities or lungs. Some drugs aren't even active nasally, so even if you aren't getting hurt from it you may just be wasting it.

This sounds like promethizine or phenregan. its an antihistamine drug given to people with nausea it would make you tired at best. I don't find it to have really any recreational use on its own. But in combination with oxycodone or codeine it makes them stronger, well more smackier (like sleepy).

you can read more about it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promethazine


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

I've got to say I've taken tramadol occasionally for about a year, and I've always found it a unique opioid. Its not too sedating, so it allows me to be a little bit more social, sort of similar to the effect of kratom. Also, I really enjoy the initial SNRI glow, which gives this drug a special flavor.

Definitely shouldn't be taken above 400 mg though; I've never had any really bad effects from it in reasonable doses, but a seizure is not something to take lightly. Also blends very nicely with diphen, poppy pod tea, and is very nice after a small amount of alcohol. Pretty enoyable if one plays it safe, IMO.


----------



## Moral Decay

Mr. Tambourine Man said:


> I've got to say I've taken tramadol occasionally for about a year, and I've always found it a unique opioid. Its not too sedating, so it allows me to be a little bit more social, sort of similar to the effect of kratom. Also, I really enjoy the initial SNRI glow, which gives this drug a special flavor.
> 
> Definitely shouldn't be taken above 400 mg though; I've never had any really bad effects from it in reasonable doses, but a seizure is not something to take lightly. Also blends very nicely with diphen, poppy pod tea, and is very nice after a small amount of alcohol. Pretty enoyable if one plays it safe, IMO.




The first time i ever took tramadol I took 3 100mg ER tabs. It was way too much, only i didn't know it was XR. It was taking forever to come on and i decided to kick it in with a smoke. I FELT like I could seize at any moment. I got so damn tense. It was really not enjoyable. Ever since then I have been very careful with all new drugs about easing into them and start of small and work my way up to larger doses when i feel comfortable with its effects and strength.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

@rainbowdemon
You should be ok.  10mg of oxy and 100mg of tramadol isn't a lot. Especially if spaced out. Unless of course you have absolutely no tolerance at all, but even then you should be ok.  
I wish I could still even feel amounts that small.


----------



## BigbigBura

What is the most tramadol anyone has taken at once?


----------



## mindtools

Me - 500mg, friend - 1g with plenty of alcohol


----------



## Wings of wax

Are those doses spread out over the day, or do you take 500 mg all at once?


----------



## mindtools

Ah, forgot to say important thing:
Those were Tramadol Retard (prolonged release) pills. And I took them all at once


----------



## Pillthrill

BigbigBura said:


> What is the most tramadol anyone has taken at once?



I've taken 1 gram about 3 or 4 times. Bad idea. IT takes it to a place where it is no longer fuck. You WILL puke. 

Hell I got my dose wrong last night and threw up twice. Ginger tea and weed can help sometimes...


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

DUDE, to be honest, if you have done any real pain pills, you have already passed this level.
You will get no buzz, just a little more focus.
Codeine rocks compared to this fucking seizure in a pill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonyham

Funny how so many people are haters on tramadol. Are you really to fucking stupid to realise that tramadol is good for some and bad for others? Just like i dunno.. almost every pharmaceutical ever made? I get a real nice buzz off tramadol, dont hate cause you dont.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

You must be the biggest opiate newb in the entire world, just like all af the tramadol lovers of the world.

Get an Oxycontin, and man up!

If i was drinking everclear, you'd be drinking near-beer.


----------



## moonyham

Yea shame on me for not being a hardened drug user. ive done morpine among other opiates and tbh i like tramadol more than morphine. Like i said, some drugs are good for some peopel while bad for others.. i barely even feel 20mg of morphine.


----------



## Hemuli

Someone what is the biggest dose you have taken, i have gone to 800mg. There were many side effects like big dizziness when i walked. I used to love Trams but now if i take 2months breakand first i take 300mg and feel great next day i need 500mg to the same effect and after a week i dont feel anything at all anymore  But im stupid enought to get addicted every time they are available. Im again in Thailand and have been using 600mg a day for 2 months and also codeine daily. Some days bupe. Also 2months use of valium. Every time the same fucking thing. three weeks and i go home and have no source for these drugs at home. I have to start tapering real soon but its so hard Im having suicidal thougs again


----------



## Pillthrill

Psychedelic Jay said:


> You must be the biggest opiate newb in the entire world, just like all af the tramadol lovers of the world.
> 
> Get an Oxycontin, and man up!
> 
> If i was drinking everclear, you'd be drinking near-beer.



Not everyone likes what Tramadol gives. Tramadol gives a strange opiate, stimulant fusion high, IF it works for you. Some people like it, some people don't. For some people it works, some people it doesn't. NOW lets get the hell past the shit we have already covered 1000 times!


----------



## Shambles

Psychedelic Jay said:


> You must be the biggest opiate newb in the entire world, just like all af the tramadol lovers of the world.



Hmm... I shot smack several times a day for over ten years but it has it's drawbacks so I had to stop and look to other options. Not really a poppy noob as such, but I do loves me a lil tram. And it is only a lil too - very rarely even approach the 400mg Zone of Iffidom.

Nowt to do with with noobiness - just suits some people a lot better than it does others is all. Such a shame it screws so many other drugs up though


----------



## woamotive

I took some trams today. 200mg then 20 mg oxycontin. Either of those on its own is nothing but combined I felt like I had a mild/moderate dose of OC on its own. The tram seemed to enhance the other. Perhaps I should keep this in mind to save up my oc's...could be a money saver. 

Anyone else find that trams enhance other opiates or use trams in combination with others to stretch their stash ?


----------



## Bojangles69

Tramadol is fun for 3 days, after that its all down hill imo.
I tried a 250mg dose first. Had all the newbie effects, warmth, stimulation, intense euporia, loved it.

Took 300mg dose next day. Was nothing like the first, a bit more stimulating, barely any euphoria or warmth.

Took 350mg on day 3. It was like "omg, didn't I just take 7 tramadol?.. can barely feel a thing". And so I stopped went I learned its like any other opiate.
Opiates in general suck. Even morphine was the same. First couple times I use it it was great, anytime after its like taking a tylenol.

I'm not bashing tramadol, I love it, almost like I love my pods. But when the hell are we gonna develop an opiate that doesn't cause tolerance? Oh wait.. you can't do that lol. And thats the reason I will be stopping this shit. Really gets old too quick imo.


----------



## blazelate

I took 100mg s of tram today and 20mg flexiril today and smoked a bowl of some og kush. Never been so faded in my life. I don't take any pills really except some benzos prescribed to me, very little amounts though. 
Just injured my back snowboarding yesterday, lucky I didn't break it. My glass pipe was smashed into my back when I fell.
The high was very euphoric, I could barley text message I was just ultra ultra couch locked. It felt like the first time I tried benzos. I kept nodding off trying to watch tv all day, trying to stay off my feet cause of my back.


----------



## Pillthrill

Sounds like the perfect was to deal with injury :D of any kind


----------



## carpaljets

Here's my experience with Tramadol.

Drug: Tramadol HCl
Strength: 50mg
Form: Tablets
Laboratory: Amneal Pharmaceuticals
ROA: Oral
#: 16, 17, 18

After dosing between 16 and 18 tablets (I have no tolerance, but any less and I can't get off) I come up in about 45 minutes. If it's 17 (850mg) or 18 (900mg) tablets of Tramadol I can tell immediately because of a seemingly paradoxical effect of an amphetamine-like, speedy sensation. This will last about 4 hours and is terribly annoying if I have nothing to do. After the speedy bit, I feel mildly sedated for as many hours as it takes me to fall asleep. I've felt sedating affects for about 6 hours or so, I'd say. Too tired to stay past that.
If I take 16 (800mg), I notice the speed effect is diminished or non-existent. After 45 minutes or an hour I will skip directly to the sedation part, though somewhat lessened.
Concerning the fear of seizure and higher levels of Tramadol: I've noticed my extremities will occasionally twitch when i take 850 or 900mg of Tramadol HCl. No other activity is experienced.


----------



## blazelate

Is it ok to mix tramadol (just took 50mg) and vicoden? How many vics are safe to take, I got 500s


----------



## Wings of wax

carpaljets: Wow, that was some experience. How long have you experimented with tramadol? That is quite a dose you're taking. Is it a result of tolerance, or simply that your body doesn't react to lower dosages?


----------



## carpaljets

Wings of Wax, yeah man
People always give me shit for taking that many pills but there is no effect otherwise. I have no tolerance (to anything except weed) and I use Tramadol maybe two or three times a month (and when I do, it's 800 - 900mg). No other drug use. I don't consume alcohol. I've used 800 - 900mg of Tramadol with the intent of getting off for quite a while now. Nothing accounts
When I hear about people getting off on like 100mg I just have to grin wryly at myself


----------



## Moral Decay

People should be careful with long term use of this drug. I have no proof that what i am about to say was caused by tramadol, however both myself and a friend who had been taking tramadol everyday in large doses for over a year possibly 2 years developed large non-cancerous growths. I had a sample pulled from mine (in my chest) it was determined to be non-cancerous) and quit tramadol because i feared it was causing it. It shrunk and eventually disappeared after quitting tram with out taking any medicine to fix it or having a surgery. 

My friend continued to take tramadol regularly and developed a large growth on the side of his chin. Again it was not cancerous but his grew to a golf ball size and was starting to cause Paralysis on his face. He had to have it surgically removed. 

Again i have no proof that this is related to tramadol but i find it extremely coincidental we both took heavy amounts of tramadol leading up to this and both had weird growths. After i stopped tram mine went away, he continued and had to get his surgically removed. sounds suspect to tramadol to me. Neither of us told our doctors about our recreational tramadol usage.


----------



## mindtools

Interesting
Are you sure your tramadol was "orginal"? I mean produced by legit drug companies?


----------



## Moral Decay

mindtools said:


> Interesting
> Are you sure your tramadol was "orginal"? I mean produced by legit drug companies?



well over that time i was sourcing it from multiple places. Some of them were marketed by certified US companies and obtained legitimately. But during my heaviest use it came from the Philippines in non-original packaging but if it was counterfeit they did a superb job.


----------



## edgewise1

I am new to BL, and came here due to tramadol.  I didn't read this thread before making this post.  Been taking this med for close to 10 years, and a regular user for the past 7 years.  I really got to the point where I much preferred tramadol over hydro.  The thing about tramadol is that it works very good for some, and not for others, causing some problems for them such as nauseous.  From the first pill of this stuff I knew that I had something that would do the trick!  This stuff just makes me happier, and more willing to get involved in things.  Of course the downside is TOLERANCE  Where 200mg's would do the trick at first, I am now up to 1500 to 1600 mg's a day, and I have read reports of people doing 2000mg's.  My goal is to get down to 20, then go down from there.  I'm not sure that I even envision quitting altogether.


----------



## Moral Decay

edgewise1 said:


> I am new to BL, and came here due to tramadol.  I didn't read this thread before making this post.  Been taking this med for close to 10 years, and a regular user for the past 7 years.  I really got to the point where I much preferred tramadol over hydro.  The thing about tramadol is that it works very good for some, and not for others, causing some problems for them such as nauseous.  From the first pill of this stuff I knew that I had something that would do the trick!  This stuff just makes me happier, and more willing to get involved in things.  Of course the downside is TOLERANCE  Where 200mg's would do the trick at first, I am now up to 1500 to 1600 mg's a day, and I have read reports of people doing 2000mg's.  My goal is to get down to 20, then go down from there.  I'm not sure that I even envision quitting altogether.




wow those are really high amounts. Have you ever had a seizure from tramadol?


----------



## carpaljets

edgewise1, can you tell me more about the Tramadol you mainly deal with? That is, laboratory, imprint, mg, IV or tablet? etc
Thanks in advance, dog


----------



## Free_Man**

woamotive said:


> I took some trams today. 200mg then 20 mg oxycontin. Either of those on its own is nothing but combined I felt like I had a mild/moderate dose of OC on its own. The tram seemed to enhance the other. Perhaps I should keep this in mind to save up my oc's...could be a money saver.
> 
> Anyone else find that trams enhance other opiates or use trams in combination with others to stretch their stash ?



yeah i find that tramadol and codeine goes together quite nicely 

i take 100mg codeine with 150mg of tramadol

feels really nice - since tramadol is more than just a mu receptor agonist , i find the effects to be synergistic . im sure that the tramadol potentiates the codeine - and vice versa.

happy days :D


----------



## edgewise1

MD, I've never had a seizure.  Carpaljets, mainly the generics, imprinted AN 627, for the past couple years.  Before that there were other brands, which I do not recall at the moment.  I would like to try some name brand Ultram again as it has been 8 years since I 've had any.  The cost is just so high that I can't justify getting them.


----------



## Pillthrill

Anyone else seem to always have issues with dosing? God, I get my script I take 200mg, I puke. Later that month, tolerance, I take 300mg and I'm fine. The next day I bump it up to like 400mg. And I puke. 
It seems like there are 2 evils, not getting high enough and puking. 
I guess by looking at this I seem to choose puking.

Surely, I can't be alone in this...


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

No, you are not.
I'm pretty sure this comes with all opiates to some point.
Have some ginger handy to ward off this nausea you have gotten from the tram, you should be fine.


----------



## Wings of wax

A great remedy for nausea is an anti-emetic antihistamine.  For example, Promathezine, a 1. generation AH with sedative properties. Or a newer AH if you don't want the sedation.


----------



## Moral Decay

I always found that if i was gonna take a high dose I needed to eat a small bit of food prior to taking it. Tramadol does not seem to be effected by food as far as absorption into the blood stream. Also while i was using tramadol i was eating small meals about once every two hours. If i would go longer than 2-3 hours with out food i would begin to feel nausea.


----------



## Free_Man**

i find it really hard to eat on tramadol


----------



## avcpl

woamotive said:


> I took some trams today. 200mg then 20 mg oxycontin. Either of those on its own is nothing but combined I felt like I had a mild/moderate dose of OC on its own. The tram seemed to enhance the other. Perhaps I should keep this in mind to save up my oc's...could be a money saver.
> 
> Anyone else find that trams enhance other opiates or use trams in combination with others to stretch their stash ?



YES! this is my new favorite combo and second only to E. 

Here is my schedule (I normally take 20mg of hydro). 

00 50mg tram (orally)
+1hr 50mg tram (orally) and plug 15mg hydro
+2hr 50mg tram (orally)

long lasting happy high. As it gets closer to bedtime, smoke a bunch o'weed and go off into a happy sleep.

I also find that I am still feeling great the next morning! And it's even fun to exercise--(an hour of cardio, with no pain or fatigue!)


----------



## Pillthrill

I try to add weed with it once I'm a few hours into it and that helps too.

If you are plugging, otherwise I try up. It just seems to be that way with some drugs, does eating or not even matter at this point. And yes, even if you plug...you can throw up. Nature can be cruel. lol


----------



## edgewise1

I also have a hard time eating on tramadol.  But if I eat prior to taking it, I also have no nausea.  When I do get nauseated, I can usually lie down for 15 or 20 minutes and it will pass.


----------



## Free_Man**

woamotive said:


> I took some trams today. 200mg then 20 mg oxycontin. Either of those on its own is nothing but combined I felt like I had a mild/moderate dose of OC on its own. The tram seemed to enhance the other. Perhaps I should keep this in mind to save up my oc's...could be a money saver.
> 
> Anyone else find that trams enhance other opiates or use trams in combination with others to stretch their stash ?



yes i find it potentiates my codeine nicely - tramadol buzz seems to last much longer than codeine.

** (see below)
i take almost 100mg of codeine 
(2 co-codamol 30/500 rx [30mg codeine and 500mg apap and 3 Neurofen plus OTC  [200mg ibuprofen and 12.8mg codeine]  )
so :  30+30+(3 x 12.8 ) = 98.4mg

and 150mg of tramadol (3x50mg)

sometimes i take 200mg of tramadol 

**this way im only taking 1000mg of apap(which is safe max dose)
and 600mg of ibuprofen (which is again a safe max dose - a doc can prescribe this ammount)

its a great combo - courtesy of the nhs

having sciatica has its good points 



			
				edgewise1 said:
			
		

> I also have a hard time eating on tramadol. But if I eat prior to taking it, I also have no nausea. When I do get nauseated, I can usually lie down for 15 or 20 minutes and it will pass.



yeah but i take codeine with the tramadol and i dont want to affect absorbtion..... i find the best way to get around it is to eat like an hour before so at least i dont affect absortion too much and im unlikely to be hungry for the next 2-3 hours


----------



## Moral Decay

Free_Man** said:


> yes i find it potentiates my codeine nicely - tramadol buzz seems to last much longer than codeine.
> 
> ** (see below)
> i take almost 100mg of codeine
> (2 co-codamol 30/500 rx [30mg codeine and 500mg apap and 3 Neurofen plus OTC  [200mg ibuprofen and 12.8mg codeine]  )
> so :  30+30+(3 x 12.8 ) = 98.4mg
> 
> and 150mg of tramadol (3x50mg)
> 
> sometimes i take 200mg of tramadol
> *
> **this way im only taking 1000mg of apap(which is safe max dose)
> and 600mg of ibuprofen (which is again a safe max dose - a doc can prescribe this ammount)
> *
> its a great combo - courtesy of the nhs
> 
> having sciatica has its good points
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but i take codeine with the tramadol and i dont want to affect absorbtion..... i find the best way to get around it is to eat like an hour before so at least i dont affect absortion too much and im unlikely to be hungry for the next 2-3 hours



You may only be taking safe amounts of the two OTC analgesics but you are taking them at the same time and while taking tramadol and codeine together. Wile you are taking with in the safe limits of each drug individually, you are mixing them all together which is making your liver have to work hard to do its job. I do not think it is wise to combine the max dose of two different analgesics simultaneously, let alone adding tramadol and codeine to the mix.


----------



## Free_Man**

^its funny you should say that moral decay

i was just wondering about this myself

does anyone please have any substantiated proof if taking tramadol in high doses causes liver damage ?

taking apap 1000mg with 600mg ibuprofen is pretty harmless (according to my doc whom i trust)

codeine does not harm the liver in therupeutic doses and only on extremely high recreational doses.( i have it on a very reliable source ) . 

opiates/opioids in general do not damage any of the internal organs in therupeutic doses and only on extremely high recreation ones.

tramadol though im not so sure... its not a classic opioid and has ssri and snri actions as well as nmda antagonistic actions so....

i would be interested to hear any comments but most importantly backed up data - which shows abouts tramadols effects on the liver?

baring in the mind they prescribe codeine with the tylenol series 1, 2 ,3 4 (4 contains 60mg codeine per 500mg tablet - so taking two of these is 120mg codeine and 1000mg apap!!) - i really am not concerned about taking the doses of codeine i have explained with 1 gram of apap - and like i said its safe to take this with 600mg ibuprofen)

but i really am concerned and interested about tramadols affects on the liver....

the web shows nothing about tramadol doing liver damage......


----------



## Moral Decay

^^ I don't know that it is safe to combine the max single dose of ibuprofen with the max safe dose of apap. I was told by my doc not to take them together. He said i should space them out by two hours. I am under the impression that the two together is causing the liver to work hard. I would imagine that if you do this all the time it would cause problems, though I think that occasionally it should be ok.

I do not think that codeine is damaging to the liver on its own. As you said I'm not sure of the danger to the liver from tramadol. But taking all four of those drugs HAS to be taxing on teh liver. 

We need medical professionals or a resident doctor to become active on BL.


----------



## 8000 RPM

Free_Man** said:


> ^its funny you should say that moral decay
> 
> i was just wondering about this myself
> 
> does anyone please have any substantiated proof if taking tramadol in high doses causes liver damage ?
> 
> ....
> 
> but i really am concerned and interested about tramadols affects on the liver....
> 
> the web shows nothing about tramadol doing liver damage......



I have researched this extensively myself, and have found _nothing_ to substantiate claims about liver or kidney damage from pure tramadol (not the ultracet crap).

If anyone has any information to the contrary, please share.


----------



## Moral Decay

8000 RPM said:


> I have researched this extensively myself, and have found _nothing_ to substantiate claims about liver or kidney damage from pure tramadol (not the ultracet crap).
> 
> If anyone has any information to the contrary, please share.



but what about the combination of all four of freeman's drugs? That is the part im wondering. Yes they are safe taken singularly; is the combination healthy for the liver? After all this is a harm minimalization forum. lets minimize some harm if we can.


----------



## Free_Man**

^^ my doctor prescribes co-codamol 30/500 to be taken *with *600 mg of ibuprofen 

thats 60mg codeine + 600mg ibuprofen + 1000mg apap to be taken *together*

obv your not supposed to take tramadol with it - but this is because of *sedation* not potential liver damage...

still im curious as well - im looking into it and trying to find out info myself ... 

if *anyone *has any *scientific *evidence tp the contrary i would be *very *grateful to see it 

hey your right about the resident doctor on BL though ... would be excellent

although some doctors know less than some of us on here about such things..


----------



## edgewise1

Not that what I am posting has a lot to do with the above post, but I generally take 2400 to 3200 mg's of ibuprofen daily, along with my daily dose of tramadol.  I'm sad to say, and actually embarrassed to say, that my daily dose of tramadol is somewhere in the 1500 to 1600 mg range.  I usually take 800 mg of ibuprofen and 500 mg of tramadol three times a day, with a 4th dose of 800 mg of ibuprofen at bedtime.  I have been on this amount for nearly a year now, and find the combnation of tram and ibu to do an excellent job of pain relief, and that the ibu  seems to poteniate the tramadol.  One thing I can't seem to find info on is whether Alka Seltzer, the type exclusively for heartburn, has any effect on tramadol, and what the effect is.  Anyone happen to know an answer to this question?


----------



## Wings of wax

Edgewise: Bluelight shouldn't be a place where people are afraid or ashamed to say how much they are taking of any drug. The main focus of BL is harm reduction, and for that to make any sense, we have to create a climate where people aren't judged in any way for using drugs. That being said, people should be encouraged to use responsibly - but only that, encouraged. We need to give people hope instead of fear and threats - God knows, society has a lot of that already.

Got a little OT, but I have seen too many people being afraid of giving details about their use on BL.


----------



## edgewise1

Thanks for that response Wings.  I am more upset with myself than anything else, and that is for letting the dose get so high.  I am working on reducing the dose, it is just going to take some time to do so, along with a good dose of willpower!


----------



## Free_Man**

^^ it happens to the best of us edgewise , its nothing to beat yourself up about too much. reduce the dose very gradually, to avoid unpleasant withdrawals.  with perserverance you can do it.


----------



## Pillthrill

I use Tramadol by plugging it. Right now I can't really smoke weed with it and I'm not really nodding. Is there anything else I can do? I know benzos might help but I don't have any of those at the moment.


----------



## Pillthrill

Also, my bf and I are sitting here on Tramadol and told me that when on it his mood with change and experience a couple of seconds of a unhappy/sad feeling for no reason at all.

Anyone ever have something like this or is he just really fucked up at the moment? lol


----------



## edgewise1

I thought I read that plugging tramadol really did not help any more than taking it orally.  Also, do you just crush your normal oral dose into a powder and mix it with water to dissolve it and then shoot it up?  My normal dose is usually 600mg (12 tabs) at once.  If it does give it greater BA, then I would need to reduce the dose I am taking, but by how much?  It is sorta funny you mention the negative feeling as I have experienced this.  Not on a regular basis though and can really offer a reason for it.  I have been on tramadol for close to 10 years, but only remember this happening in the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Also, my bf and I are sitting here on Tramadol and told me that when on it his mood with change and experience a couple of seconds of a unhappy/sad feeling for no reason at all.
> 
> Anyone ever have something like this or is he just really fucked up at the moment? lol



Tramadol has been known to cause transient negative emotional effects. Transient meaning it comes and goes.


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

Does anyone have experience w/Ryzolt (extended release Ultram)? I've been prescribed this for pain/easing off other opiate dependence, but they haven't worked too well for me so far. I have 100 mg tabs and am taking about 400 mgs/day.


----------



## Pillthrill

Do NOT IV Tramadol. You would have to buy IV grade Tramadol and it's not worth it.
Shooting a homemade Tram solution will 1. Not work and 2 make your arm going numb for hours

I do know one thing though. I always plug my Tram and my bf eats his. I have a come up in 10 minutes when he has to wait at least an hour...


----------



## poppyplanet

To FunkyDrummer75, I do have alot of experience with the ER Tramadol 200 and 300mg. Sometimes I crush them to make them hit me all at once, but lately I've noticed after reading some good advice from a member on this board that it's alot more beneficial to take the entire extended release tablet at once without crushing. And personally, that advice is spot on right. It gives me more of the dopey feeling I'm after rather than the speedy feeling which always passes after a couple hours usually. I like Tramadol the best when I'm detoxing off of another opiate, usually hydrocodone or suboxone. It doesn't really get me high or even close to a rush which the other full stronger agonists provide, but it can be a true life saver while dealing with opiate withdrawal. Just be careful not to exceed 400mg a day or potential seizuring can happen. I, idiotically, took a large dose one night just to feel the "opiate" feeling it provides and ended up wishing I never would have, having my body shaking and coming close to a bad seizure. All in all, some people like it and some don't. Of course heroin, or even hydrocodone will feel more satisfactory, but in the face of detox, a pinch of another opiate can be heaven like. Hope I helped.


----------



## edgewise1

Pillthrill said:


> Do NOT IV Tramadol. You would have to buy IV grade Tramadol and it's not worth it.
> Shooting a homemade Tram solution will 1. Not work and 2 make your arm going numb for hours
> 
> I do know one thing though. I always plug my Tram and my bf eats his. I have a come up in 10 minutes when he has to wait at least an hour...



So plugging gives a faster onset?  How about the length of time it lasts versus taking orally?  I would also like to know about the bioavailibility of plugging and of taking it orally.  Just looking for a way to cut down on the amount I am taking daily.  Another thing I do not know is how to prepare this for plugging.  I read that you need to crush the pills and mix with water, so tramadol is water soluable?,  and then inject at least 6 to 7 inches inside.  Is this pretty much it?


----------



## Rexeh

I would not recommend IVing Tramadol or any kind of pill loaded with lots of fillers. just to throw out some harm reduction so ignore this if you go for the plugging method. Tramadol is quite soluble in water as I have very small 50 mg caps filled with white powder, doesn't hurt and gives a quicker onset, but my Tramadol may be a very different mixture than yours so IDK try the plugging first if you want some sort of a ush  

 -- Peace o/


----------



## Pillthrill

I find the onset faster but it may be psychosomatic since I've never looked up bioavailability.  For me it's this or not at all. Yes, Tramadol is water soluable. And I don't think inserting it that far is needed at all. Now, I'm going to embarrass myself here but all for the sake of knowledge, but as long as you get the tip of the syringe there you shouldn't have an issue. I haven't found any evidence that more is better.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Considering you are a girl, have you ever tried vaginal absorption, Piilthrill?


----------



## Pillthrill

From what I read it doesn't work too well and no, its not something I considered.


----------



## bpayne

first of all eeeewwww, just ewwww why would someone do that....

and second of all, If I took a much smaller dose of my tramadol and some codiene cough syrup with it, say about 120 mg worth, would that potentiate either, and what is the propensity of seizure with this combo as I hear it can be more possible with opiates combined with a tram ride


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

From, what I have read, no, it only makes a slight difference.

It will potentate codeine, but not as well as Inducers of the enzyme that breaks it down.


----------



## Shambles

Tramadol potentiates codeine quite considerably for me. Or vice versa. The sum is a lot more than its parts anyway.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Yeah, that's true.

Opiates always potentate other opiates to me.


----------



## Moral Decay

^^ i do not believe tramadol is technically an opiate. It does however antagonize the opiate receptors in the brain.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Partially.

It does synergise maybe?


----------



## Pillthrill

Tramadol possesses agonist actions at the μ-opioid receptor and affects reuptake at the noradrenergic and serotonergic systems.[3][4][5] Tramadol is a compound with mild and delayed μ-agonist activity.

Tramadol is a synthetic stripped-down piperidine-analog of the phenantherane alkaloid Codeine and, as such, is an *Opioid *and also a pro-drug (Codeine is metabolized to Morphine, Tramadol is converted to M-1 aka O-desmethyltramadol). Opioids are chemical compounds which act upon one or more of the human opiate receptors (the euphoria, addictive nature and respiratory depression are mainly caused by the Mu(μ) 1 and 2 receptor. The *opioid agonistic* effect of Tramadol and its major metabolite(s) are almost exclusively mediated by the substance's action at the μ-receptor. This characteristic distinguishes Tramadol from many other substances (including Morphine) of the opioid drug class, which generally do not possess Tramadol's degree of subtype selectivity.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Well, yeah it is an opiate.

So, would anyone use this in combo with oxy?


----------



## Pillthrill

opioid
8)
correct terminology


----------



## Moral Decay

i simply mean it is not found naturally occurring in the opium poppy.


----------



## Pillthrill

haha, not a lot of pharms are these days...


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Yeah, but there will always be natural opiates growing in the east.


----------



## Pillthrill

Middle east lol

Now were getting off topic here


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Yeah.

I'm still having a really bad time with tolerance, it's killing me softly.


----------



## d420

*tramadol is not an opiate or an opiod*
lets make that clear


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

O.K. 

Centrally acting analgesic.


----------



## Pillthrill

ok. has an opioid agonistic effect. There?

JP- suggested reading. 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=141059&highlight=vaginal


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

^^^Yeah, that is gross when you get to thinking. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## avcpl

Pillthrill said:


> Tramadol possesses agonist actions at the μ-opioid receptor and affects reuptake at the noradrenergic and serotonergic systems.[3][4][5] Tramadol is a compound with mild and delayed μ-agonist activity.
> 
> Tramadol is a synthetic stripped-down piperidine-analog of the phenantherane alkaloid Codeine and, as such, is an *Opioid *and also a pro-drug (Codeine is metabolized to Morphine, Tramadol is converted to M-1 aka O-desmethyltramadol). Opioids are chemical compounds which act upon one or more of the human opiate receptors (the euphoria, addictive nature and respiratory depression are mainly caused by the Mu(μ) 1 and 2 receptor. The *opioid agonistic* effect of Tramadol and its major metabolite(s) are almost exclusively mediated by the substance's action at the μ-receptor. This characteristic distinguishes Tramadol from many other substances (including Morphine) of the opioid drug class, which generally do not possess Tramadol's degree of subtype selectivity.



This is why I prefer taking trams orally rather than plugging (my usual preferred roa). Just seem to get more of the opiate feeling quicker along with the serotonergic feeling. It also helps if I space them out by about 45minutes to let the liver do it's thing converting it to o-desme.


----------



## lazydullard

tramadol is a drug. sold by drug dealers, for real.

I was nearly blacked out drunk the last time my tramadol pharmacy called me. It was in Late November. I told the lady on the telephone I loved her drugs, that they got me high as shit, and that I couldn't buy any more until I robbed someone in late January. I was just being a jackass to the telephone sales-woman, because I actually meant I wouldn't buy any more until I got my tax-return in late January, but she would call me three to four times everyday, so I told her that absurd story to get her to stop calling.  But I did want her to call when I had money, because she could offer a discount over the online-portion of her store.

...She called me this morning, while I stoned out of my mind and coming down from a psychedelic as well, and asked, "(Lazydullard), do you remember you said you'd buy more in January...?"

I didn't even hide my intoxication... And told her to call me later. Because I needed a little more time. And she agreed and said okay.

So... If you're thinking about getting into tramadol, watch out.. They really want your damn money.

I mean, if you gotta be addicted to something, tramadol is a good choice, yeah?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

No, nothing is a good choice to be addicted to.


----------



## devils

*their okay in a pinch*

took 350 mg two hours ago and i feel okay.  not like taking "real" opiates but better than nothing.  shrug.


----------



## lazydullard

hmm, too add to some existing discussion, 3-4 inches in should be fine enough. I've made a syringe of tramadol before, it was as dark as canned evaporated milk almost. I drank it, but plugging would probably work. IV or IM like I was pondering would have been death or an abcesss, I think. It instantly clogged the wheel filter I tried to push it through. So yeah, I drank it.

Tramadol is cheap and plentiful enough that I just eat it. For other ROAs, I can say eating is better than snorting, regardless of dose and tolerance.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Yeah, I know what you mean.
I use them to hop off the hydrocodone wagon for a bit every now and then.

Also, to filter pills with thay much filler you need a .5 micron filter first, then run it through a .2 after that, you should have no problems.


----------



## edgewise1

d420 said:


> *tramadol is not an opiate or an opiod*
> lets make that clear



Tramadol IS an opiod due to it's affinity for the mu receptors.  It is not an opiate because it is a totally synthetic drug with nothing coming from the poppy.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Right.

I would call it more of a pseudo-opioid, due to the relative weakness.


----------



## Shambles

You fellas call it whatever you like, I'll stick with opioid what with it being an opioid and all that 


*NSFW*: 





> alpha(2)-adrenoceptor agonists like clonidine or dexmedetomidine increase the sedative and analgesic actions of opioids. Furthermore opioids like meperidine  show potent anti-shivering effects like alpha(2)-adrenoceptor agonists.  The underlying molecular mechanisms of these effects are still poorly defined. *The authors therefore studied the ability of four different opioids (meperidine, remifentanil, sufentanil and tramadol)* to interact with different alpha(2)-adrenoceptor subtypes in mice lacking individual alpha(2A)-, alpha(2B)- or alpha(2C)-adrenoceptors (alpha(2)-adrenoceptor knock out (alpha(2)-AR KO) mice)).  The interaction  of opioids with alpha(2)-adrenoceptors was investigated by quantitative receptor autoradiography in brain slices of alpha(2A)-, alpha(2B)- or alpha(2C)-adrenoceptor deficient mice.  Displacement of the radiolabelled alpha(2)-adrenoceptor agonist [(125)I]-paraiodoclonidine ([(125)I]-PIC) from alpha(2)-adrenoceptors in different brain regions by increasing opioid concentrations was measured, and binding affinity of the analysed opioids to alpha(2)-adrenoceptor subtypes in different brain regions was quantified. Meperidine, remifentanil and tramadol  but not sufentanil provoked dose dependent displacement of specifically bound  [(125)I]-PIC from all alpha(2)-adrenoceptor subtypes in cortex, cerebellum, medulla oblongata, thalamus, hippocampus and pons. Required concentrations of meperidine  and remifentanil for [(125)I]-PIC displacement from alpha(2B)- and alpha(2C)-adrenoceptors were lower than from alpha(2A)-adrenoceptors, indicating higher binding affinity for alpha(2B)- and alpha(2C)-adrenoceptors. In contrast, [(125)I]-PIC displacement by tramadol  indicated higher binding affinity to alpha(2A)-adrenoceptors than to alpha(2B)- and alpha(2C)-adrenoceptors. Our results indicate that meperidine, remifentanil and tramadol  interact with alpha(2)-adrenoceptors in mouse  brain showing different affinity for alpha(2A)-, alpha(2B)- and alpha(2C)-adrenoceptors. In contrast, the micro-agonist sufentanil  did not show any alpha(2)-adrenoceptor interaction.  These effects may have an impact on the pharmacologic actions of these opioids.






Sufentanil appears to be the odd one out of this random study of the effects of various opioids. Tramadol may pack a wee bit less punch than fent analogues but it's still a cousin opioid.

I don't think of it as weak either. And I've had plenty to compare it with


----------



## lazygit

Im getting alot of the shitty effects from long term high dose tram use... not sleeping (even when dosing in the morning and taking benzos), the very high body temp (not the nice type),
general head fuckiness, pretty bad constipation (contributed with codiene also), and just generally feeling like crap when it wears off.

This normally happens eventually and after abstaining for abit, I can enjoy the effects again but never like I initially used too.

A break is definitely in order, a taper anyway as I feel so crap coming off it cold turkey. 
The high is not what it used to be but always end up dosing for the SRRI/SNRI effects and not too feel shite. I even choose to dose tram over better chems like MDMA etc, partially because of trams interactions with alot of drugs but mainly out of habit and avoiding WD.

150mg used to have me nodding out, feeling like a king now somehow im up to 400mg's a day with a new source to do so. I won't take less than 400mg's either as it feels like im missing out.

I normally take benzos too, sometimes it synergises well and reduces agitation etc but othertimes i feel it takes away the good elements of trams effects.

I've started work and already a work mate said infrount of everyone "you're fucking wrecked arn't you!"....not good.

Also like shambles, I find tram pretty potent, with comparisons also.

Tram also makes me chat shit


----------



## Shambles

lazydullard said:


> I mean, if you gotta be addicted to something, tramadol is a good choice, yeah?



Cheap and easy to acquire? Yup. Good to be addicted to? Hell no. Leaving aside how shit addiction to anything is, being addicted to a drug with both opioid and anti-depressant effects is not too great. Why have only one set of shitty withdrawals to deal with when you can have two instead? And, as if it's not tempting enough already, how about throwing in a dash of seizure risk plus the fact that you can't use most actual fun drugs when you're on tram cos it interacts so viciously with fuckin' _everything_? 

I can think of better addictions... can think of worse too, admittedly 8)


----------



## Wings of wax

Lazygit: I've been where you are. An idea is to use extended release caps, if you're not already using those. There will be no rush at all, but you won't feel depressed, and tapering will be a whole lot easier.


----------



## edgewise1

lazygit said:


> Im getting alot of the shitty effects from long term high dose tram use... not sleeping (even when dosing in the morning and taking benzos), the very high body temp (not the nice type),
> general head fuckiness, pretty bad constipation (contributed with codiene also), and just generally feeling like crap when it wears off.
> 
> This normally happens eventually and after abstaining for abit, I can enjoy the effects again but never like I initially used too.
> 
> A break is definitely in order, a taper anyway as I feel so crap coming off it cold turkey.
> The high is not what it used to be but always end up dosing for the SRRI/SNRI effects and not too feel shite. I even choose to dose tram over better chems like MDMA etc, partially because of trams interactions with alot of drugs but mainly out of habit and avoiding WD.
> 
> 150mg used to have me nodding out, feeling like a king now somehow im up to 400mg's a day with a new source to do so. I won't take less than 400mg's either as it feels like im missing out.
> 
> I normally take benzos too, sometimes it synergises well and reduces agitation etc but othertimes i feel it takes away the good elements of trams effects.
> 
> 
> 
> I've started work and already a work mate said infrount of everyone "you're fucking wrecked arn't you!"....not good.
> 
> Also like shambles, I find tram pretty potent, with comparisons also.
> 
> Tram also makes me chat shit





Be glad you are not at my level.........yet.  Yesterday I took a total of 1800 mg's,  36 pills @ 50mg each.  I am going to begin a taper though as this addiction is costing WAY too much each month.   But I do get the feelings I got at first, just not as intense.


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow, thats higher than even I was crazy enough to take. Although I'd take 1g in one dose. fucked up as shit and throw up. Feels bad man. I do NOT recommend it


----------



## Shambles

For once I'm pleased to have the smallest dick in a thread - I've not yet let my tolerance go up past around 300mg.Have gone up to 400mg very occasionally but always take a tolerance break when it gets that high. Luckily I have plenty of replacements while it's on time out :D


----------



## edgewise1

I posted before I was finished as I wanted to add that in no way am I bragging about being able to take that amount.  I am playing a very dangerous game, and just because I have'nt had a seizure yet, dose not mean I will not in the future.  Hence the desire to lower my dose to 1000mg first, and then down to the maximum of 400mg a day.


----------



## Shambles

Sounds like a plan to me. A bloody difficult plan that will take some considerable time to see come to fruition too. But with a pretty damn sweet outcome to look forward to. I know that tolerance breaks at 300-odd mg are bad enough - wouldn't like to think how much of a headfuck coming off five times as much was. Good luck and thanks for adding the addendum


----------



## Pillthrill

I've been using it for 3 years. I run through my script fast and then wait it out. I spend at least 2 weeks a month not using Tramadol. Right now I'm getting close to the end of my script with a 300mg tolerance. But now I also share my script so it goes faster.


----------



## avcpl

Shambles said:


> For once I'm pleased to have the smallest dick in a thread - I've not yet let my tolerance go up past around 300mg.Have gone up to 400mg very occasionally but always take a tolerance break when it gets that high. Luckily I have plenty of replacements while it's on time out :D



ha! my dick is much smaller! I've not gone above 150mg (but I do combine with 15mg hydro plugged).


----------



## edgewise1

Btw, when I said I took 1800 mg's yesterday, it was not a one dose deal.  It was in 3 doses, spaced at 6 hours between the first and second, with a 700 mg dose on the first and a 600 mg dose on the second, approx. 7:00AM, and 1:00PM, and then the third dose of 500 mg at 7:00PM, so six hours later.  I still sleep really well, and the only thint I mix with the tramadol is 800 mg of Ibuprofen four times a day.   So far today a single dose of 700 mg at 12 noon, and I will probanly take another 600 mg's around 7PM tonight, for a total dose of 1300 mg's.


----------



## Wings of wax

As I said before, I think it's great that we can discuss these things openly. I truly believe that the outcome of a real discussion will be much more beneficial.


----------



## Pillthrill

Sleep? Am I the only one that Tram makes them WAY too speedy to sleep?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Nope, you are not.
LOL, I cannot take it everyday, it's soft on you, but not that soft.


----------



## edgewise1

PT, I get sleepy some, not all the time though.  I usually go to bed at 10:00PM anyway as I have to be up at 6:15 to get ready to go to school, can you  believe I  am a middle school Health teacher and have been for 26 years, and I let myself get addicted to this shit!  Anyway, sometimes I get home after school, lay down on the couch for a minute, then wake up 3 hours later.  It is due to the tramadol I'm sure.  At night I could stay awake until the wee hours if I so desired, but when I do go to bed I knock out like a log and sleep soundly.  Don't know why the afternoon naps happen so infrequently, because the amount of tramadol I take daily is unchanged.
0


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I don't know.


----------



## lazygit

Wings of wax said:


> Lazygit: I've been where you are. An idea is to use extended release caps, if you're not already using those. There will be no rush at all, but you won't feel depressed, and tapering will be a whole lot easier.



Thats good, I have some 100mg SR but take 50mg IR's for a better buzz.
What I also wonder is if it's efficiant to take say combine IR/SR together say, 300mgs IR and 100mg XR or will that not work so well? 

I don't think crushing em does much neither, although people say to embrace the XR for better biovailabilty or whatever I prefer IR all the the way.

edgewise1: Thats pretty intense man, surley the negatives out weigh the positives? And I assume you're having benzos or something to minimise seizures? 

Eating 8 pills a day doesn't feel so healthy. I've vouched not to go over 400mg's due to seizure risks but have had 500mg's a couple times and didn't find it much better.

Just awoke from my nap...as soon as I get some Codiene and some food in me im out for a few hours. Now I wont sleep to silly o'clock and am bored as fuck.


----------



## edgewise1

No benzo's for me.  The biggest negative at the moment is the amount of money I am spending monthly for this ungodly addiction!


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Spending money is a negative for be in itself.

Then on drugs, it's a double whammy for me.


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't know. Sometimes even now it will seriously kick my ass. I get the dose wrong and I throw up, doing better there. Or I'm so fucked I can't do anything but just lay there and be "in it", kinda like you have to do with E.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I hate riding out being broke to, and trying to cope with withdrawals.


----------



## lazygit

I don't know if its tolerance to tram or benzos that are giving me these tormenting nights. It's like im not sleeping but having the most fucked up bizzare dreams.


----------



## Free_Man**

Pillthrill said:


> Sleep? Am I the only one that Tram makes them WAY too speedy to sleep?



Fuck man no , i have recently been put on trams and co-codamol - not designed to be taken together of course but whatever....lol

i have taken tramadol before - a long time ago - but now im back on it

when i first took some i had 150mg of tramadol and 60mg of codeine

and i cant remember if it was on that dose or the next - but i soon started to realise (as well as feeling an opiate high)  that i was rushing like a mother fucker!  

i am a light smoker - and i swear i just couldnt stop smoking - the smoke felt so good - i smoked so many cigs - it felt like i was on speed AND an opiate -  all that noradrenalin and serotonin i guess....

it does kind of suck that tramadol has these seizure risks.... i actually got up to 300mg IR in one dose - but then i ran out of my script - so i am waiting for another couple of weeks before i get more yet.... i guess tolerance will take care fo itself in this respect - since you cant buy the stuff in the shops (thank fuck for that - id probably be dead....)



			
				Lazygit said:
			
		

> I don't know if its tolerance to tram or benzos that are giving me these tormenting nights. It's like im not sleeping but having the most fucked up bizzare dreams



its prob all the serotonin man - from the tramadol .... and maybe the benzos are doing some shit as well - they do interfere with sleep.... which is retarded because initially they help....



Shambles said:


> Cheap and easy to acquire? Yup. Good to be addicted to? Hell no. Leaving aside how shit addiction to anything is, being addicted to a drug with both opioid and anti-depressant effects is not too great. Why have only one set of shitty withdrawals to deal with when you can have two instead? And, as if it's not tempting enough already, how about throwing in a dash of seizure risk plus the fact that you can't use most actual fun drugs when you're on tram cos it interacts so viciously with fuckin' _everything_?



yeah this does suck as i said earlier .....   i take it the drugs that you cant really take with it are like mdma, acid and other triptaminergics ?  - are there any others i should be aware of ??


----------



## avcpl

Pillthrill said:


> Sleep? Am I the only one that Tram makes them WAY too speedy to sleep?



nope. that's why I smoke weed at the end.  the two go together quite well and I'm able to sleep!


----------



## edgewise1

Free_Man** said:


> Fuck man no , i have recently been put on trams and co-codamol - not designed to be taken together of course but whatever....lol
> 
> i have taken tramadol before - a long time ago - but now im back on it
> 
> when i first took some i had 150mg of tramadol and 60mg of codeine
> 
> and i cant remember if it was on that dose or the next - but i soon started to realise (as well as feeling an opiate high)  that i was rushing like a mother fucker!
> 
> *i am a light smoker - and i swear i just couldnt stop smoking - the smoke felt so good - i smoked so many cigs *- it felt like i was on speed AND an opiate -  all that noradrenalin and serotonin i guess....
> 
> it does kind of suck that tramadol has these seizure risks.... i actually got up to 300mg IR in one dose - but then i ran out of my script - so i am waiting for another couple of weeks before i get more yet.... i guess tolerance will take care fo itself in this respect - since you cant buy the stuff in the shops (thank fuck for that - id probably be dead....)
> 
> 
> 
> its prob all the serotonin man - from the tramadol .... and maybe the benzos are doing some shit as well - they do interfere with sleep.... which is retarded because initially they help....
> 
> 
> 
> yeah this does suck as i said earlier .....   i take it the drugs that you cant really take with it are like mdma, acid and other triptaminergics ?  - are there any others i should be aware of ??




 Same here on the cigarettes.  I smoke much more on tram, almost like a chain smoker, and thats another thing to stop!


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I'm just a chain smoker on opiates period.


----------



## backohead

Glad I found this thread! I perused it but admit I didn't read every post so forgive me if all the answers are in here. Tramadol has been a strange trip for me. As a frequent user of pain pills for a few years now, whenever Tramadol was brought up people would stick up their noses and not even take them for free. There were 2 bottles in my house of 90 50mg tabs for months. I couldn't give em away and can still remember groans from peeps when someone showed up @ a party and said, well i got some Tramadols for my tooth pain. I even saw a dude toss a full scrip away after coming out of the ER cuz he wanted Percs or even Tylenol w/Codeine. 
Then I read up on it a bit during a week i was having pretty tough withdrawals. Someone mentioned they can help ease symptoms. So i popped 3. Nothing, but did seem to slightly take the edge off. A few hours later 5 more. This time I felt more @ ease but not "high" but I slept like a baby, passing out with all the lights and TV on which I ha vent done since nodding on H way back in the day.  After running out of OC's some time later I dug out the stockpile of Tramadols (3  near full bottles now, given to me by someone who said they were useless except for maybe mild pain). I said screw it and popped 8. About 30 minutes later I had this odd buzz, not an opiate high but something. I was relaxed but not at the same time then I found myself almost nodding, but more like catnapping and I didn't feel my withdrawals nearly as bad. So for the next few days I would take about 6-8 a pop, get the similar buzz and sleep like a baby. 
I stopped taking them again for about 2 weeks but then ran out of pain meds again and popped 8. Not much of a buzz this time, it still made me sleepy though. So now I think I built up a fast tolerance. I started taking 5 @ a time, spaced out about 3 times a day and feel it less. Now for the scary part......see next post.


----------



## backohead

Didn'T want to write a book so I spaced these apart, hope that's cool. The scary thing happened yesterday. I had been taking Tramadol like tic tacs for a few days, up to 18 a day, spread out. Last night I started feeling crappy and light headed, I stood up and almost fainted. Then I started to sweat and had a brief but pretty rapid heart beat. The whole episode only lasted about an hour (the rapid heart beat only 10 minutes or so) and then I relaxed, popped a Valium then finally slept. Now I come here and do more research and learn 1-There are seizure risks with Tramadol?? How severe and is it from chronic use, too much use? Do they occur while under the influence or whenever?
2-They are highly addictive?? I never had heard that. People here say they are hell to kick? Can anyone give an example of how long they used before they were hooked and suffered withdrawals? I know it differs from person to person, just looking for personal exp.

So now I'm not touching them though I know I'm going to want to when my body is withdrawing from the pain pills. I have like 120 pills in my drawer! Help!

Thanks for listening to me ramble, any advice is welcome.


----------



## Moral Decay

backohead said:


> 1-There are seizure risks with Tramadol?? How severe and is it from chronic use, too much use? Do they occur while under the influence or whenever?
> 2-They are highly addictive??
> 
> So now I'm not touching them though I know I'm going to want to when my body is withdrawing from the pain pills. I have like 120 pills in my drawer! Help!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me ramble, any advice is welcome.



did you not do any research about this drug before you started taking it? The seizure risk is the most prominent info about this drug, along with its potential for addiction. You should ALWAYS research a drug before you begin taking it. 

If you have been taking it for any length of time you should not stop cold turkey. You want to taper off this drug and wean yourself down. Because it has SSRI effects as well as opiate effects you don't wanna just stop this cold turkey. You will be very uncomfortable especially if you have been taking 900mgs a day. 

There is a seizure risk at less than half that. You are really lucky you have not had one.


----------



## Pillthrill

This whole thread is full of seizure info. We hear a lot about it. If you don't go over 400mg you should be good. 
I had heard people say they are addictive. But I just have psychological not physical craving. Once I did meth, nothing seemed addictive. 

I don't smoke, but I do agree guys, weed and Tram are a match made in heaven. I was having issues getting high anymore and I took the weed with it and it was like starting all over again.


----------



## Free_Man**

Moral Decay said:


> did you not do any research about this drug before you started taking it? The seizure risk is the most prominent info about this drug, along with its potential for addiction. You should ALWAYS research a drug before you begin taking it.
> 
> If you have been taking it for any length of time you should not stop cold turkey. You want to taper off this drug and wean yourself down. Because it has SSRI effects as well as opiate effects you don't wanna just stop this cold turkey. You will be very uncomfortable especially if you have been taking 900mgs a day.
> 
> There is a seizure risk at less than half that. You are really lucky you have not had one.



yeah ok whoa - bit too much here moral decay lol

back o head pm me if you want some advice about tramadol

moral decay is right though it can cause seizure - it is more likely to induce a seizure if it is taken with other medicines like anti-depressants or street drugs such as LSD or MDMA (ecstasy) 

there is a *small *seizure risk if you are taking the prescribed doses and you have been given the drug to take by a medical practioner who has a full knowlegde of all drugs (prescribed or otherwise) that you are taking

the risk becomes greater and greater the more things you thow in the mix along with the tramadol

especially if u have a history of seizures

i dont think berating people in the name of "harm reduction" is the way to carry stuff out on here Moral.... you DO know that slot for an OD moderator has gone to bollwevil now dont you  

i already know your a paranoid mother fucker from the shit you said to me about the dangers of taking a prescribed dose of apap with a prescribed dose of ibuprofen .....

seriously   back o head pm me - ahh fuckit im gonna pm u 

dont let moral decay trip you out too much man - although he is right to be cautious -


----------



## backohead

Thanks Free and Pill. Yeah i should have looked into more Moral.


----------



## backohead

Also Free, i tried Pming you back, wrote a ton then of course it couldnt send,I guess i cant yet till im a bluelighter.


----------



## Unlucky

Does anyone else find that it takes up to 3 to 5 hrs for the effects of the tramadol to kick in ?


----------



## Pillthrill

I know that it does take several hours it seems before it really starts to kick your ass... but adding marijuana to it at a later stage could account for that with me.


----------



## Moral Decay

Unlucky said:


> Does anyone else find that it takes up to 3 to 5 hrs for the effects of the tramadol to kick in ?





Pillthrill said:


> I know that it does take several hours it seems before it really starts to kick your ass...



The reason for that is because tramadol (much like codeine) is a Pro-drug. meaning tramadol it self is not nearly as strong an opiate as the metabolite O-desmethyltramadol. It takes about 3 hours for your body to break tramadol down into O-desmethyltramadol. This is the reason it takes a little while for the stoning effect of tramadol to come on and also why most people describe tramadol as a stimulating drug int eh early stages and a stoning drug as the day wears on. I suspect this is also the reason that it hits you harder when there is already some in your system(when you redose) because the tramadol is having a synergistic effect with the O-desmethyltramadol already in your blood and brain.


----------



## bpayne

I for one have suffered physical withdrawals from tramadol.... I didn't think it would really happen, I have been taking them for about 8 months. and I brushed it off, but the first time I ran out, it was about a day and a half later, I would start to get this weird tickle in my throat that wouldn't go away no matter how much water I drank. and my legs particularly my thigh muscles, get this tight bunched up feeling in them making me have to flex them every 5 seconds it's really hard to describe it makes you want to jump right out of your skin and IMpossible to sleep. I can only guess this is RLS, as well my nose would run and I would be Super Fatigued and out it. Feeling like shit, nauseous with cold sweats. At First I wondered if maybe I was really just getting sick, I went to the pharmacy and got a little bit of codiene in a codiene cough syrup and it immediately took all symptoms away.. thats when I knew it was my first Physical withdrawal. and any time I run out of tramadol about a day later these symptoms come back Every Single Time. So yes there is significant physical withdrawal from tramadol it is the only Physical withdrawals I've ever had...


----------



## Moral Decay

I used tussionex cough syrup to get off of tramadol.

I was prescribed it legitimately for bronchitis. I stopped taking tram while taking the tussionex as directed. After two weeks i stopped the tussionex and had no ill effects. Previous to the tussionex every time i tried to stop tramadol i got horrible physical withdrawals.


----------



## Pillthrill

It seems that people get addicted to this stuff where I don't. I've done it for 3 years from everyday where I had a tolerance of 1g to just when I feel like it. I don't get it. I can crave it mentally but never had physical symptoms.


----------



## Moral Decay

^ you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Free_Man**

^ yeah for real + one - i get hella addicted to *anything* - an opioid that is also a serotonin releasing agent - well thats just yum yum yum lol


----------



## Pillthrill

My only issue was meth and I ran away from that it. Tram doesn't seem to really bother me... *shrug*


----------



## Free_Man**

backohead said:


> Also Free, i tried Pming you back, wrote a ton then of course it couldnt send,I guess i cant yet till im a bluelighter.



no worries man , good point i didnt see you were a greenlighter last time - my bad - doh 

welcome to blue light 

where abouts in the world are you i have aim/msn/yahoo and skype if you want i can give u my add for one of these and we can talk shop?

id be happy to help 

peace out


			
				pillthrill said:
			
		

> My only issue was meth and I ran away from that it. Tram doesn't seem to really bother me... *shrug*



i guess after meth things might pale into insignificance - am surprised that you didnt even feel the slightest craving for tram after stopping it ?

any minor withdrawal signs ? ie runny nose - yawning ?   slight headache ?


----------



## Wings of wax

Bpayne: In those 8 months, how big was your tolerance? In other words, how much tramadol did you take for you to have those WD symptoms?


----------



## Unlucky

Moral Decay said:


> The reason for that is because tramadol (much like codeine) is a Pro-drug. meaning tramadol it self is not nearly as strong an opiate as the metabolite O-desmethyltramadol. It takes about 3 hours for your body to break tramadol down into O-desmethyltramadol. This is the reason it takes a little while for the stoning effect of tramadol to come on and also why most people describe tramadol as a stimulating drug int eh early stages and a stoning drug as the day wears on. I suspect this is also the reason that it hits you harder when there is already some in your system(when you redose) because the tramadol is having a synergistic effect with the O-desmethyltramadol already in your blood and brain.




Excellent response, now all this makes a lot more sense to me, thank you. Also how did you know I was experiencing problems when I redosed ? Cause your in fact correct, and your explanation about this also sounds spot on.


----------



## Shambles

Free_Man** said:


> ...yeah this does suck as i said earlier .....   i take it the drugs that you cant really take with it are like mdma, acid and other triptaminergics ?  - are there any others i should be aware of ??



Serotonergics and dopaminergics (especially the former) are the ones to avoid. Basically any stims or psyches. I got a nasty case of Serotonin Syndrome combining LSD with tram before I found out how many interactions tram has and how severe they are. I wouldn't recommend it 

There's a list of the several hundred interactions with pharms here - over 300 classed as "major" 

PS: Will get around to replying to PMs soon - I'm a bit slack on the PM front but I get there in the end :D


----------



## bpayne

@ wings of wax: I started out taking about 100 mg a day.. and then it progressed to 200 mg a day then I went up to 400-500 mg a day. everyday for a LONG time though I was scared to go past 400. then I said fuck it and took 450 then finally 500. got to where I had to take 4 or 5 at a time just to feel it. so the neighborhood of 400-500 mg a day for a few of those 8 months caused me withdrawals


----------



## bpayne

coincidentally this is off topic but... yesterday when I went to go get the codiene syrup( you can just sign for it here in NC)it has Codiene and guaif. The pharmacist looked at the log and was like "This is the Last time I am going to Authorize this to you" apparantly I've bought 2 bottles a week for the last 2 months or somewhere in that neighborhood lol


----------



## bpayne

Oh and sometimes I feel the tram kick in just 30 minutes, but then again the up and motivated affect is the part I like best about it, and is why I prefer it to the codiene buzz that feels good for 45 minutes then just makes you sleepy and out of it.


----------



## Free_Man**

bpayne said:


> coincidentally this is off topic but... yesterday when I went to go get the codiene syrup( you can just sign for it here in NC)it has Codiene and guaif. *The pharmacist looked at the log and was like "This is the Last time I am going to Authorize this to you"* apparantly I've bought 2 bottles a week for the last 2 months or somewhere in that neighborhood lol



lol - i think hes on to you man


----------



## poppyplanet

I didn't know you could buy codiene otc in NC. Just sign for it, that's something I'll keep in mind whenever I visit that lovely state. Concerning Tramadol, I've been taking it legally for the past month. Today was my 2nd day off, cold turkey. Even though I was only using it straight for a month at about 350mg a day, the withdrawal still sucked pretty bad. I caved in a couple hours ago and called a friend. She kindly brought me over a few to help out for the next couple days. I'm not a big fan of the speedy effect, but charish the opiate effect it has on me. If I had to choose and had enough money, I wouldn't be messing with Tramadol though, it's just easier to get from my doctor.


----------



## edgewise1

I was thinking about the "come up" of tramadol the other day.  My usually morning dose is around 600 mg. and I take it around 6:45.  I can begin to feel this by 7:30 with a peak effect around 9:00.  E continue to feel this up until early afternoon.  I dose again with 600 mg about 4:00 in the afternoon and about an hour later I begin to feel it creeping up on me, and my worries, along with the pain begin to recede.  By middle of the evening I can feel it coming down and I will sometimes dose again, but with 300 to 400 mg.  It used to keep me awake, but now it helps me to sleep.  Depending on the situation I can still get a nice degree of euphoria, and always that uplifting mood that tram gives you.  I am a 9 to 10 year user of this med.  Any other long time users still get good effects from this?


----------



## edgewise1

bpayne, this is the first I have heard of being able to but codeine cough syrup otc in NC!  I know that at one time you could buy an opium based liquid for diarreha, but that was done away with.  Is it a chain pharmacy you go to, or a m&p pharmacy?  This bit of news is very interesting as I would like to see if I could boost the tramadol with codeine and thus cut down on the amount of tram I am taking.  Btw, I am in western NC, about 60 miles west of Charlotte.


----------



## bpayne

yeah, I am in Concord nc right next to Charlotte, and most Chain pharmacies won't sell it to you. it is a product called "cheratussin ac" each teaspoon has 10 mg codiene and 100 mg guaifenesen. so go to an independant mom and pop type place and just say I want a bottle of cheratussin ac, they will ask for you Id and you'll sign thier log and they'll sell it to you. it's about 10 bucks for the bottle, which has approximately 230 mg of codiene in it, I started getting it becauseI was withdrawing from tramadol. I got some yesterday and now I have some more tramadol. being that I'm at my 400 mg max of tram would it be safe to down a little bit of the codiene syrup along with it?


----------



## Pillthrill

Free_Man** said:


> i guess after meth things might pale into insignificance - am surprised that you didnt even feel the slightest craving for tram after stopping it ?
> 
> any minor withdrawal signs ? ie runny nose - yawning ?   slight headache ?




My brain gets a lil antsy but it doesn't last long. Tramadol is known for fucking up my sinuses (a lot does) and giving me a nasty Tramadol hangover headache...
but nothing that seems like withdrawals. Only thing I have physically is a POST Tramadol headache, but I'm not the only one that gets it.

I don't know how you can do it bpayne. guaifenesen makes me sick as hell. I don't even take anything with it in it if I am sick as hell. Good way to throw up and with getting my Tramadol dose too high and not having ginger tea I've had enough. Note: Hot wings is a VERY nasty thing to throw up!! But I'm out till next month... oh well


----------



## bpayne

damn, yeah I've never thrown up off of tramadol or any opiate for that matter, I remember when I was younger and didn't know the first thing about opies, snorting a whole bottle of percocet 5's in one night  and drinking a bottle of wine with it, looking back I'm surprised I survived. but at the time I was oblivious to the danger. I've read that too much Guaifenesen can make one nauseous and projectile vomit. but I've taken as much at 1800 mg to get a 180 mg dose of codiene without any problems. and that was on an Empty stomach, and I drank beer afterwards and never got the slightest bit nauseous... strange because If I drink half a bottle of liquor I'll throw up the whole next day


----------



## Moral Decay

Unlucky said:


> Excellent response, now all this makes a lot more sense to me, thank you. Also how did you know I was experiencing problems when I redosed ? Cause your in fact correct, and your explanation about this also sounds spot on.



I did not necessarily know that you were having problems. But I would start with a specific dose then would only need half as much when i redosed and would still get significantly stronger effects then i did on the initial dose.



poppyplanet said:


> I'm not a big fan of the speedy effect, but charish the opiate effect it has on me. If I had to choose and had enough money, I wouldn't be messing with Tramadol though, it's just easier to get from my doctor.



I found that after doing it regularly for a few months the speedy effect didn't really even happen anymore.



bpayne said:


> damn, yeah I've never thrown up off of tramadol or any opiate for that matter, I remember when I was younger and didn't know the first thing about opies, snorting a whole bottle of percocet 5's in one night  and drinking a bottle of wine with it, looking back I'm surprised I survived. but at the time I was oblivious to the danger. I've read that too much Guaifenesen can make one nauseous and projectile vomit. but I've taken as much at 1800 mg to get a 180 mg dose of codiene without any problems. and that was on an Empty stomach, and I drank beer afterwards and never got the slightest bit nauseous... strange because If I drink half a bottle of liquor I'll throw up the whole next day



The only time I've ever thrown up from an opiate was the first time i tried Oxycontin. The bitch that gave it to me told me to snort a 1/4 of an 80 and if i didn't feel it snort another 1/4 until i did. After 3/4 of the pill i was stumbling around and seeing massive trails off of everything even still objects.


----------



## Pillthrill

Tramadol is a fickle bitch. Just one or even half a pill off your dose and your sick. And it's cheap enough that 300mg isn't a whole lot...


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Tramadol is a fickle bitch. Just one or even half a pill off your dose and your sick. And it's cheap enough that 300mg isn't a whole lot...




Mine are capsules so it is not really possible to take a half of one. Although i have taken half the powder once or twice. It tastes soooo horrid.

Has anyone else experienced weird sleeping while on it? My wife has told me before that she has woken up and I would have my arm straight up in the air. This seems like it would be impossible to do while sleeping but I've been told I did it several times.


----------



## Pillthrill

Drugs do weird things. Before I got used to doing weed with it I would nod out and start having conversations in my head and then try to finish them out loud. 

When I got the caps instead of the tabs I would take it out and add it to grapefruit juice and chug it.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> When I got the caps instead of the tabs I would take it out and add it to grapefruit juice and chug it.




OMG , just the thought of that makes me shudder. It is already so bitter and metallic tasting with out mixing with grapefruit. You are a crazy person LOL!


----------



## NCUK

tramadol = placebo

the shits garbage..... i once read that tramadol has 1000 times less the positive effects of morphine... "by positive i mean dopamine release, muscle relaxation, respitory depression, ect...


----------



## Pillthrill

Read this thread.  You likely don't have the enzymes necessary to get high off of it. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Moral Decay

NCUK said:


> tramadol = placebo
> 
> the shits garbage..... i once read that tramadol has 1000 times less the positive effects of morphine... "by positive i mean dopamine release, muscle relaxation, respitory depression, ect...



A drug's effectiveness is subjective from person to person. You can not discount a person's experience as placebo. I know some serious drug users (H users) who get effects from tramadol. It is incredibly naive to assume that because you do not get effects from a drug no one will.


----------



## Pillthrill

Are there other Tramadol users that get REALLY sick of "OMG Tramadol sucks, why do you even do it? Are you stupid? Do REAL drugs!"
I can't stand it. I don't comment on the drugs you do and offer put downs because you do them! 
Hell I mean there are more "putdowns" that can come with REAL drugs. So I'm taking one that is less likely to get me addicted and still gets me high and YOU are giving ME a bad time? WTF?
It irritates me to NO END!


----------



## Shambles

Pillthrill said:


> Are there other Tramadol users that get REALLY sick of "OMG Tramadol sucks, why do you even do it? Are you stupid? Do REAL drugs!"



Yes.

Although I probably did a bit of it myself in the past cos tram did shit all for me years ago so I wrote it off as garbage. Glad I tried it again cos it's certainly not garbage. I have some experience of "real" drugs as I was also a daily IV heroin user for over a decade but I still enjoy my daily tram ride. Tram does seem to have an odd effect it exerts on those that don't get it where they feel an overwhelming compulsion to tell  those that do get it that they don't get it. Odd.


----------



## Unlucky

NCUK said:


> tramadol = placebo...



Try telling that to the people who experience Serotonin Syndrome or Seizures from Tramadol, I have personally ended up in the ER many times myself due to the adverse effects from Tramadol or from redosing, for people like myself who suffer from chemical sensitivity's, Tramadol is in fact very strong and when it kicks in there is no mistake noticing it.


----------



## edgewise1

Shit to one may be gold to another.  Just because it does not affect you does not mean it doesn't affect another person.  Pillthrill is correct as you apparently lack the enzyme needed to convert tramadol.  Pillthrill also right about "it sucks to be you!"


----------



## edgewise1

Pillthrill said:


> Are there other Tramadol users that get REALLY sick of "OMG Tramadol sucks, why do you even do it? Are you stupid? Do REAL drugs!"
> I can't stand it. I don't comment on the drugs you do and offer put downs because you do them!
> Hell I mean there are more "putdowns" that can come with REAL drugs. So I'm taking one that is less likely to get me addicted and still gets me high and YOU are giving ME a bad time? WTF?
> It irritates me to NO END!



Yep, same here!  Then I just pop a few more trams and enjoy the high I get!


----------



## lazydullard

Taking a high dose of tramadol makes me barf.

I can become dependent on tramadol after taking it for two months at 400 mg daily. 2 days of diarhea, runny nose, 4 days of horrible tiredness and sore muscles, and prolly 3 more days of feeling like unmotivated shit.

I prefer tramadol over hydrocodone, oxycotin, and even heroin. Those pills get me more "opiated" sure, but tramadol is a more productive, optimistic buzz.

Tramadol is cheaper than all those options as well.


----------



## serendipitous9257

Moral Decay - that happened to me when I was on lexapro for PPD. It was really odd but my husband said my arm would be straight up in the air and sometimes I'd mumble weird things. We lowered the dose the next day as this side effect was not ideal. Does it happen to you often?

Tramadol can make me feel like I have to throw up sometimes, especially if I haven't had it in a while and then start again.


----------



## Pillthrill

Lol I'll say it again. Ginger tea does wonders.


----------



## Bojangles69

So I guess I'm the only person here who actually likes the taste of tram?

I always split the capsules and pour it directly under my tounge to dissolve (fillers and all). Will usually light up a cig while its dissolving and its almost like having coffee and a cig, very enjoyable for me.


----------



## Moral Decay

serendipitous9257 said:


> Moral Decay - that happened to me when I was on lexapro for PPD. It was really odd but my husband said my arm would be straight up in the air and sometimes I'd mumble weird things. We lowered the dose the next day as this side effect was not ideal. Does it happen to you often?
> 
> Tramadol can make me feel like I have to throw up sometimes, especially if I haven't had it in a while and then start again.



No, I actually haven't taken any in a few months, however when i was taking it heavily it happened at least 1 time a week sometimes more. It's not to say I never will again, I still have several prescriptions worth, I'm just not taking it now.



Pillthrill said:


> Lol I'll say it again. Ginger tea does wonders.



I bought a bunch of ginger chews. They are individually wrapped so i can eat them anywhere anytime i get nausea. 3 simple ingredients; sugar, tapioca powder and ginger.

can get them here: www.reedsgingerbrew.com  good shit.


----------



## Machete

Okay, question about redosing for other tramadol users. Have you ever tried taking a second dose after you start coming down from the first? When and how?

I ask because I've never been able to get on a double tramadol high before in my life. I go to bed and sleep for several hours after I start coming down and redose when I wake back up. But I'd really rather not do that if possible because I have lots of things I want to get done. (I love how tramadol makes everything so much easier to do :D)


----------



## edgewise1

Because of body chemistry you may not be able too redose before sleeping.  I take an early morning dose, then another dose about 6 hours later.  If I wanted to I am sure I could lay down and nod off after the initial dose wears down.  About the arm thing, I have awakened from sleep before and have one arm completely stretched up, very odd to say the least.  Only noticed this in the last year or so.


----------



## avcpl

tram (with a bit of opiates) puts me in such a positive state that works so well with weed that I'm thinking if I ever do get a chance to try any real hallucinogens (mushrooms, lsd) that I think I will do this first.   

Any thoughts on this? (keeping in mind I only do small doses--(150mg tram + 15mg hydro)


----------



## Shambles

^ Psyches + trams = Serotonin Syndrome. Or at least a definite risk of. I got a nasty case of SS taking acid on just 100mg of tram and have had decidedly uncomfortable psyche experiences on as little as 50mg - with several hours between dosing the two. Trams are no good for most combos - they're really not like other opioids at all in that respect


----------



## avcpl

oh ok, thanks. Guess I would have made a big mistake!


----------



## Sh0ckWavePulsar

I love tramadol, it really works for pain, depletes depression, and gives a really good buzz. It also gives me a lot of energy, and it lasts really long. I hate when I hear oxy heads say it's not worth anything, I do just as much oxy, and it works really good for me. Be careful though, the stuff is addictive, and the WDs aren't pleasant. It's basically impossible to sleep while coming off them, you have low amounts of energy, and really bad chills. It can also cause seizures in high doses, so be careful.


----------



## Pillthrill

^ Don't worry. A LOT of this thread is about seizures and most of us have heard it half a MILLION times. Perhaps browse the thread?
lol



Moral Decay said:


> I bought a bunch of ginger chews. They are individually wrapped so i can eat them anywhere anytime i get nausea. 3 simple ingredients; sugar, tapioca powder and ginger.
> 
> can get them here: www.reedsgingerbrew.com  good shit.



Page no longer available.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> ^ Don't worry. A LOT of this thread is about seizures and most of us have heard it half a MILLION times. Perhaps browse the thread?
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Page no longer available.



That is the link to the website, just click on the link to their online store up at the top right side. Or here:

http://www.reedsgingerbrew.com/ReedsCart_v2/show_items_cat.asp?MainCat=5&Category=&Item=&page=1

The product I buy are the Ginger chews. You can buy them in a 20 pack case or an 11lb bag.

I bought the case of 20 packs. IMO that is the most convenient, the pack is the size of a pack of cigarettes and easily portable. I think next time i will get the 11lb bag. Have never tried teh peanut butter ones, I think they would be gross. I really like the original chews and see no reason to switch to the others.


----------



## Shambles

^ Yup. Anything with ginger works a treat for nausea. Coca-cola is also anti-nausea of all things. Peppermint too. Probably best not to mix them all together or they may have the opposite effect though :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Well I have been having trouble finding my ginger tea blend. I don't do 200% ginger tea. Mine has green tea and lemon grass. Maybe I'll try some Coke also I did get a site for ginger candies if you wanna PM me for that.


----------



## Wings of wax

If you get nausea, just use one of the many anti-emetic/anti-nausea antihistamines out there. They work great, and some of them even adds to the tramadol effects. Try promathezine or hydroxyzine.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok.. what brand names under the U.S. then?
I tried these idk "Tums" like things. OMG! If you got them down without puking they helped. No thanks!


----------



## Wings of wax

Ask the pharmacist - there are plenty of anti-emetic antihistamines OTC.


----------



## mindtools

Dimenhydrinate and Diphenhydramine (benadryl) are good, although they can make you sleepy


----------



## mindtools

^It's quite the same, but diphen- is twice as potent as dimen-


----------



## Pillthrill

I already have to take benadryl to keep from trying to scratch my skin off. 
I took some codeine before going out last night. I had to go to the gas station after my friends mentioned my skin was the same pink as my shirt....
Fun fun


----------



## fulgore15

Since I don't do drugs very often it only took me 100mg to get the feeling. I smoked a bowl and popped a couple sat night and I felt REALLY good. I like the feeling, it is a different feeling than the oxies and narcos I have done in the past. I would love to do them more often but getting acess to them is not the easiest thing in the world.

It could be that I drank alot  but jeez I had a rough morning. My eyes were swollen and I was nautious all day. I also was very very very thirsty, I drank like 2 gallons of water.


----------



## edgewise1

I have never had good results when mixing alcohol with tramadol.  Always have ended up sick.  I would like to try it with codeine to see the effect, but first I have to find a pharmacy that participates in the otc sale of cherratussion.  I have used bupe with tramadol and that mixture is very good.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well alcohol and Tram are touchy. I almost never mix them. Tram makes you very nauseous and alcohol doesn't help that situation. 
My bf doesn't like blood but he does ok. But on tram he doesn't. I got a bloody nose and he was instantly sick. 
Knocks your nauseous feeling out of the park often, depending on you dose.


----------



## Shambles

Tram's never made me nauseous - itchy yes, nauseous no. Have no problem drinking on it either - nicely buzzing on tram and also a bottle of Shiraz and a few beers in and not a hint of sicky. Opiates and nausea are mutually exclusive for me anyway usually but would never think of tram as a sicky one. I bet I throw up in the next half hour after saying that.


----------



## Moral Decay

they only ever made me nauseous if i didn't eat prior to dosing or soon after.


----------



## Pillthrill

But we all kinda know that PT is "sensitive" to drugs and everything makes me throw up lol. 
I bought some crystallized ginger cause I couldn't find any ready made tea- omg eww
My ginger tea has green tea and lemongrass in it. Thank god.
Now what do I do with the stuff I can't eat....cook with it?


----------



## Wings of wax

Drop that ginger-stuff, and go to the pharmacy and ask for an anti-emetic antihistamine. They work, and they work well - much better than any tea or other natural stuff. I've had the same problem as you, and I know from experience what works.

Edit: sorry for the tone, I really didn't mean to come across that harsh


----------



## fulgore15

Yeah I dont think I going to be drinking hard alcohol while taking tram again.... whoah that was rough. No biggie though, my current gf and even ex-gfs hated when I got wasted.


----------



## backohead

Free_Man** said:


> no worries man , good point i didnt see you were a greenlighter last time - my bad - doh
> 
> welcome to blue light
> 
> where abouts in the world are you i have aim/msn/yahoo and skype if you want i can give u my add for one of these and we can talk shop?
> 
> id be happy to help
> 
> peace out
> 
> 
> No prob man. I dont chat a lot online but I do have email. If you want to send something in a PM here Ill write ya. Dont worry,im not some spammer sumbag
> 
> Also, anyone know if Tramadol is blocked by Suboxone? I dont think it is cuz Ive felt it on Sub's but then again ive found everyone differs on what they feel and dont on Subs. I can still get an Opiate buzz less then 12 hours off of Subs but of course thats not a whole dose of Sub, just a few lines here and there. Course the buzz is NO WHERE near the real thing.


----------



## Pillthrill

Wings of wax said:


> Drop that ginger-stuff, and go to the pharmacy and ask for an anti-emetic antihistamine. They work, and they work well - much better than any tea or other natural stuff. I've had the same problem as you, and I know from experience what works.
> 
> Edit: sorry for the tone, I really didn't mean to come across that harsh



But wasn't the issue when I have talked about it before that the ones I need are prescription only in the U.S.?


----------



## delphinen

Tramadol+Alprazolam+Carisoprodol+Naproxen+Diphenhyramine it's the best combo to get high on Tramadol. I have been taking this stuff for more than 2 years.


----------



## Wings of wax

PillT: No, there has to be anti-emetic antihistamine on the American market too. There is a huge variety of antihistamines, and call me Skippy if there isn't at least a couple of OTC anti-emetic AHs in the States. Hell, I think even Benadryl have some anti-emetic properties. But ask the pharmacist for an antihistamine for motion sickness, and he'll give you one.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> But wasn't the issue when I have talked about it before that the ones I need are prescription only in the U.S.?



if you do a little searching on the internet you can find domestic websites that sell promethazine. the packages come fedex from with in the USA.


----------



## Pillthrill

I do take benadryl EVERY time or I try to scratch my skin off. 
I have gotten stuff but it was nasty. 
Perhaps Dramamine will help. I forgot about that. 
Anyone have any luck with that?

I suffer fro severe sinus headaches. That is the reason I get Tramadol and Fioricet. But I was thinking last night when my headaches got really bad. Had to be like 2 years ago in college. I thought it was stress cause I wasn't eating or sleeping and had lost 20 pds in 2 weeks because of it. 
But...I also had started to get sick, throw up, every time I took Tramadol. And the headaches have continued. I often get rebound headaches/ hangover headaches from it. 
Could my drug of choice be the source of my pain? 
What about the 2 or 3 weeks a month that I go without it cause I run out? Shouldn't I be headache free then? I'm not.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> I do take benadryl EVERY time or I try to scratch my skin off.
> I have gotten stuff but it was nasty.
> Perhaps Dramamine will help. I forgot about that.
> Anyone have any luck with that?
> 
> I suffer fro severe sinus headaches. That is the reason I get Tramadol and Fioricet. But I was thinking last night when my headaches got really bad. Had to be like 2 years ago in college. I thought it was stress cause I wasn't eating or sleeping and had lost 20 pds in 2 weeks because of it.
> But...I also had started to get sick, throw up, every time I took Tramadol. And the headaches have continued. I often get rebound headaches/ hangover headaches from it.
> Could my drug of choice be the source of my pain?
> What about the 2 or 3 weeks a month that I go without it cause I run out? Shouldn't I be headache free then? I'm not.



2-3 weeks is probably not long enough. I dunno it took me about a month to get over tram WDs, but closer to 4 months to get over the rebound depression.


----------



## Pillthrill

It doesn't look like WD and I no longer experience depression...
Just constant sinus headaches. Like the ones you get when you get a sinus infection. 
They have done a MRI but they just find I have another sinus infection. 
I have no idea if these could be related...


----------



## Moral Decay

i'm stumped, I know i would often get headaches while on tram but not really sinus, usually around my temples from tension. A little motrin would usually clear that right up. I would get nasty headaches the next day though that only more tram would cure. Towards the end of my heavy use i couldn't even get out of bed with out it. I had two alarms set, one would wake me up two hours before my actual get up time so i could swallow 200mg with some mountain dew i set out the night before. Then i would go back to bed until my alarm woke me up for the day 2 hours later.

I use tramadol so infrequently now that i don't need to set out caffeine and tram the night before.


----------



## Pillthrill

well it attacks that area too. It seems to be a mix between sinus pain and a tension headache...and I don't need Tram or anything. Just like it. 
Right now I took some Fioricet for my head and it worked. But Fioricet for some reason after a couple days eats away at my emotional control and logical reasoning and I turn into a complete psych monster...explain that one.
I guess we may never know unless I stop and I don't seen that happening for a lil while longer.


----------



## Shambles

Pillthrill said:


> But we all kinda know that PT is "sensitive" to drugs and everything makes me throw up lol.
> I bought some crystallized ginger cause I couldn't find any ready made tea- omg eww
> My ginger tea has green tea and lemongrass in it. Thank god.
> Now what do I do with the stuff I can't eat....cook with it?



^ Ginger Nuts ftw 

And not quite "everybody" know about your dicky tum-tun, PT. I quite possibly know more about you than most folks who know you personally but I never knew that. I'll put it in with me other mental notes 

That sounds a lot creepier than it was intended, incidentally. My stalker days are over - I just happen to spend most of my waking hours bummin' around BL and it's amazing what ya pick up about folks half a world away. Honest, officer :D

In more relevant news, tram's all well and good but it doesn't half fuck about with "real" drugs 

EDIT: Like fuckin' yer sense of time so much you respond to 12 hour old posts, for example 8)


----------



## Pillthrill

8 oz (225g) Flour
4 oz (100g) Golden Syrup
A Knob of Butter *Knob?*
4 oz (100g) Demerara Sugar *Demerara?*
1/4 teaspoon Ground Ginger
10 Drops of Lemon Essence *Essence?*
1/4 teaspoon Bicarbonate of Soda

Yeah I didn't understand half of that. Did anyone else or am I just really high?


----------



## Wings of wax

Didn't know tramadol made you wanna cook. I mean, I know it's a stimulant, but I only thought real meth-heads cooked elaborate foods (and don't eat it).


----------



## Pillthrill

Tramadol and Caffeine make me wanna do things. Cleaning mostly. Cooking? Preparing, yes. I don't eat when I'm high. But Meth was unproductive. I just talked. Not that I don't talk a lot on the other 2. 

Anyway, we aren't cooking we are looking for a interesting way to prepare a ginger food item to combat nausea. I don't know the last time I tried a ginger cookie...but I didn't like them when I did... I need my soothing tea damn it!
Fuck, I'll have to start brewing it myself and that takes time and effort and trial and error. Stupid store.


----------



## Shambles

Demerara Sugar = raw can sugar - the nice, brown, unrefined stuff. Makes all the difference in a ginger nut 


*NSFW*: 










Lemon Essence = good quality lemon flavouring (not tha cheap, nasty lemon flavoured alcohol stuff). Lemon juice would suffice.Or lemon extract. Or just skip it - would be your biscuits so do as you will. GFJ would be ironic... if also unpleasant 


*NSFW*: 










And a knob of butter is kinda like what it sound - just a small bit of butter. Probably just used for greasing the baking sheet so don't fluster yerself over nowt 


*NSFW*: 










Simple and sorted, PT. You Sep's should really try learning a bit of English - it's amazing how many people around the world have mastered it so is good to have a grasp of 

Stims sometimes give me paradoxical munchies, Fortunately, the Texan branch of the harem sent a package of home made cookies biscuits down to me today. May even manage to eat one by tomorrow 

Baking tips and drug talk - gotta love the joys of a massively overstimulated mind


----------



## Z Y G G Y

PT - How about asking your doctor for Zofran, its an anti-nausea pill and take it 15-30 minutes before anything that makes you nauseous. It works very well for me. I always have some at my house.

Milk also settles my stomach, I take pills with it. But its probably not gonna work for everyone. Have you tried it?


----------



## Kava

Pillthrill said:


> Tramadol and Caffeine make me wanna do things. Cleaning mostly. Cooking? Preparing, yes. I don't eat when I'm high. But Meth was unproductive. I just talked. Not that I don't talk a lot on the other 2.
> 
> Anyway, we aren't cooking we are looking for a interesting way to prepare a ginger food item to combat nausea. I don't know the last time I tried a ginger cookie...but I didn't like them when I did... I need my soothing tea damn it!
> Fuck, I'll have to start brewing it myself and that takes time and effort and trial and error. Stupid store.



Peppermint oil helps calm stomaches down as well. Peppermint tea, Peppermint candies ( the ones that have real peppermint in it rather than peppermint flavouring) or just natural peppermint oil, though most people dont have that just lying about in their kitchen. I do though, in my baking box.


----------



## Pillthrill

OMG! If I have to read ONE MORE person say "Tramadol causes seizures!!!" and then you'll die! I'll scream.  
Ok, perhaps I should do heroin instead? Is that better than having a Tramadol seizure? 

The seizure risk is blown WAY out of proportion!

Probability of Occurrence of Various Adverse Effects
Effect 	Probability (% )
Any adverse effect 	71
Drowsiness 	17
Nausea 	17
Dizziness 	15
Constipation 	11
Headache 	11
Vomiting 	7
Diarrhea 	6
Dry Mouth 	5
Fatigue 	5
Indigestion 	5
*Seizure     	<1*
SO many things can cause seizures!
wiki- 

*NSFW*: 



    * sleep deprivation
    * cavernoma or cavernous malformation is a treatable medical condition that can cause seizures, headaches, and brain hemorrhages. An MRI can quickly confirm or reject this as a cause.
    * arteriovenous malformation (AVM) is a treatable medical condition that can cause seizures, headaches, and brain hemorrhages. An MRI can quickly confirm or reject this as a cause.
    * head injury may cause non-epileptic post-traumatic seizures or post-traumatic epilepsy, in which the seizures chronically recur.
    * intoxication with drugs
    * drug toxicity, for example aminophylline or local anaesthetics
    * normal doses of certain drugs that lower the seizure threshold, such as tricyclic antidepressants
    * infection, such as encephalitis or meningitis
    * fever leading to febrile convulsions (but see above)
    * metabolic disturbances, such as hypoglycaemia, hyponatremia or hypoxia
    * withdrawal from drugs (anticonvulsants, antidepressants, and sedatives such as alcohol, barbiturates, and benzodiazepines,)
    * space-occupying lesions in the brain (abscesses, tumors)
    * seizures during (or shortly after) pregnancy can be a sign of eclampsia.
    * seizures in a person with hydrocephalus may indicate severe shunt failure.
    * binaural beat brainwave entrainment may trigger seizures in both epileptics and non-epileptics
    * haemorrhagic stroke can occasionally present with seizures, embolic strokes generally do not (though epilepsy is a common later complication); cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, a rare type of stroke, is more likely to be accompanied by seizures than other types of stroke
    * multiple sclerosis sufferers may rarely experience seizures

Some medications produce an increased risk of seizures and electroconvulsive therapy (ECT) deliberately sets out to induce a seizure for the treatment of major depression. Many seizures have unknown causes.

Seizures which are provoked are not associated with epilepsy, and people who experience such seizures are normally not diagnosed with epilepsy. However, the seizures described above resemble those of epilepsy both outwardly, and on EEG testing.

Seizures can occur after a subject witnesses a traumatic event. This type of seizure is known as a psychogenic non-epileptic seizure and is related to posttraumatic stress disorder.

Mild seizures can be induced through a combination of quickly standing, hyperventilation and applying pressure to the sternum.




At the MENTION of Tramadol people seem to scream, seizure, seizure, seizure!

Oh yeah that rapper died of a seizure after taking Tramadol! Ummm do you think it could have been the massive amount of coke that was in  his system???

WTF, lets assume it's the legal less dangerous drug that killed him. yup. 

"combined effects of the cocaine and Tramadol caused the rapper to suffer a heart attack" - hmm sounds like it wasn't the seizure, it was the coke giving him a heart attack....

EVERY SINGLE THREAD DOES NOT NEED TO HAVE MENTION. IT'S FUCKING BL, DOING YOUR RESEARCH! KNOW YOUR DRUG! BL IS NOT YOUR BABYSITTER!


It makes NO FUCKING SENSE. "Oh Tramadol isn't a real drug. It sucks. You should do better drugs" "OMG Tramadol can give you a seizure and then you DIE!!" 

Fuck!


----------



## Wings of wax

Tramadol.

Possible sideffects: Irritability, Aggression.


----------



## Pillthrill

LOL I haven't been on Tramadol for at least a week.


----------



## lazydullard

ginger tea should work well. the nausea from tramadol is mostly mental, I think. I barf to feel better, but I've never HAD to barf from tramadol, while hooting up enough bubbling tar will MAKE me barf.

Yes, it was the coke and tramadol combination that killed him. but coke's already illegal. The news is all about the tramadol. A new pain pill that gets you high? And gets you dead?

Harm reduction is not only saving people from dieing. It's saving my tramadol dealer from a lawsuit. And saving my blessed tramadol from being scheduled.

Bluelight is a double edged sword. I try to make sure nobody gets hurt. My reasons for that are mine


----------



## lazydullard

Also, coming down off tramadol definitely causes irritability and aggression in me. But only the initial comedown, starting like 5 hours after the dose, lasting prolly until hour 8. But that's only with doses above 100mg. Yeah, 150mg makes me grumpy on the comedown. 500mg makes me freaking edgy on the comedown. But I was somewhat dependent on the stuff for half a year.

Naturally, eating more takes the edge off.


----------



## mindtools

Oh, tramadol can make you puke. I know I did not want to do it when I was running from my room to the bathroom with hands over my mouth P


----------



## Withdrawn

OK...so lately I've had a mild to moderate addiction/tolerance to oxycontin/oxycodone.  In a single sitting I would do up to 240mg of oxycontin over an 8-10 hour period.  The first hour I would do about 80mg.  I lost my job and can no longer afford to buy it for the ridiculous street prices.  (where I live $25/40mg oc $50/80mg oc)  One of my roomates was prescribed Tramadol for a shoulder injury and I've gotten my hands on some of them.  They are 50mg pills and I took 6 of them about a half hour ago.  

Considering my tolerance, was 6 50mg pills too much/too little/just right?


----------



## lazydullard

I seriously doubt you'll any have "opiate" high feeling. But you should have a "sorta upper" type high. It's hard to describe but easy to identify once you feel it.

I used to eat like 500mg of tramadol daily. 10mg of methadone would stave any physical tram withdrawals, 15mg methadone would get me high. Although not the same kind of high as tramadol. That's the best conversion I can offer you. I've only done like 300mg of oxycodone in my life heh.


----------



## Withdrawn

Yea I didn't really feel anything so I took two more.  Would you say that it would be a waste to take anymore if I'm shooting for an "opiate" high? 

Would I be better off getting some methadone?  Because I'm pretty sure i can get it for pennies compared to what name brand OCs cost.


----------



## mindtools

If you took more than 250mg for the first time and didn't feel much after like 3h I'd say that tramadol is not for you. 
Female friend of mine took 150mg, waited over 2hs, went to sleep and woke after an h in "high state". Next morning she was a bit "not in the mood", with green face and disaility of doing anything


----------



## Withdrawn

Oh...well it hasn't been 3 hours yet.  It's been about an hour since I took the initial 6.  So I guess I'll wait another hour or two and see what happens.  I wasn't really expecting much because I've read the majority of the posts in this thread.  Just had access to some so I figured I'd give it a try.

I appreciate all the info you guys have given me.


----------



## Mariposa

Shambles said:


> Cheap and easy to acquire? Yup. Good to be addicted to? Hell no. Leaving aside how shit addiction to anything is, being addicted to a drug with both opioid and anti-depressant effects is not too great. Why have only one set of shitty withdrawals to deal with when you can have two instead? And, as if it's not tempting enough already, how about throwing in a dash of seizure risk plus the fact that you can't use most actual fun drugs when you're on tram cos it interacts so viciously with fuckin' _everything_?
> 
> I can think of better addictions... can think of worse too, admittedly 8)



I needed to read this right now.  I am considering discontinuing rather quickly and hoping that the fact that I took so little of it for not that long will make whatever symptoms happen - I'm not at a level that is even close to the maximum daily (50-100 mg with my coffee, usually 50) so I think I'm just overanalyzing.  I'm a little annoyed in general today, but that's because I overslept.  My only tasks for tonight are going a block away for food, taking a bath or shower, and going to bed.  I'm nervous as I did a fast taper (the matter was out of my hands) and when I next encounter it, I am going to think more than twice before I get back on it.

I used it by prescription, off label for depression, fwiw.  I didn't abuse it or accrue any significant tolerance to speak of.

The interactions as Shamblz  mentioned are also nasty, no one wants to have a seizure or be addicted to opiates and an SNRI at the same time.  Those SNRI and opioid effects are the things that make tramadol effective for many of us.  I know many people that only get the side effects.  For me, I get near-immediate relief of physical pain and depression.  Talk about the perfect drug.

I think I'll just have to man up and deal with the fast taper as it will be better in the long run.  Tomorrow I take my last 25 mg.  Wish me luck please, though I hope not to need it.  I have done a slower taper once before and been fine.


----------



## lazydullard

For the greater part of a year, I would consume well over the reccomended daily amount, then "cold turkey" the weekends for tolerance. Or in other words, eat tramadol 5 days a week during work, then sleep, shit, and binge eat for 2 days to lower my tolerance for the next week. My nose leaked nearly as much as my butt. Literally slept 20 hours at a time.

So, unless you're unlucky, you probably won't seize on a cold-turkey, and tapers are pretty smooth.

I was putting forth tramadol as an ideal addiction mostly as a joke. It's cheap, and if you try to cheat on it with another drug, you die. And also to try and get some more people to admit they're hooked. You can't work on a problem until you see it, yeah?


Oh, Withdrawn, yeah, give it 3 hours for peak "opiate" effects, probably one hour before any type of "opiate" buzz.


----------



## drancer

oh my god.. i had 300mg tramal and i am so fucking high at the 3hr mark. i under estimated it cos i crushed it and thought that the peak would come earlier, so at the 1hr mark i thought ok, i can feel something a litte buzzy and thats all. Now it feels like i'd necked some mdma! wow.

I want to ask.. is it ok to mix tramal with an energy drink? i have a few bottles of endorush, which is kinda like a supercharged version of red bull. It works a treat and I want to have some so i can rave to some musik :D


----------



## Pillthrill

If you like the body high a lot of caffeine gives you and you don't get uncomfortably jittery and racy after a lot of caffeine you might be ok.
For me it sounds like a bad idea. I'm sensitive to caffeine, lots can send me into a panic attack. 
I would say shoot low on the caffeine, Mt. Dew instead of Red Bull first.


----------



## Pharcyde

*QUESTION*:

Tramadol causes bladder paralysis right.  So if I force my pee out am I causing harm to my body?


----------



## Pillthrill

I mean it would have to be the same amount of pressure that you force poop out and hurt yourself. I haven't had any issues with it. 
Some guys have said that a warm compress helps.


----------



## Pharcyde

see I found that the opposite helps.  I pee better outside..............but as long as im not causing damage to my wang it cool


----------



## Ninjacandy

Hey 
I was wondering if it would be allright to take 50-100 mg of tramadol, even if  i am kind of sick and coughing up some mucus (yummy)


----------



## Pharcyde

yeah its ok..............youll be fine


----------



## Moral Decay

Pharcyde said:


> see I found that the opposite helps.  I pee better outside..............but as long as im not causing damage to my wang it cool




The few times I have taken a large enough dose to cause urinary paralysis; there was nothing I could do to go. But after I came down a considerable amount a swear I was pissing for over a minute. LOL


----------



## Pillthrill

Also goes away once it wears off...
And there is no reason not to take Tram if you are sick. As long as you aren't throwing up cause that would be pointless.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Also goes away once it wears off...
> And there is no reason not to take Tram if you are sick. As long as you aren't throwing up cause that would be pointless.



Personally I always found tram made me feel great when I was sick. Unless i had a fever, then it made me feel over heated. But yeah if you were puking you wouldn't keep it down unless you plugged it. Then it's not so much about keeping it down as keeping it UP there. LOL


----------



## Pillthrill

It would just make you nauseous even if you plugged it and if you already were you would puke you brains out again. No go.


----------



## Pharcyde

Moral Decay said:


> The few times I have taken a large enough dose to cause urinary paralysis; there was nothing I could do to go.  LOL



I thought that too.  But my uncle the meth head said what worked for him was to go outside.  Forcing it is just trouble you might shit.  And downing mad amounts of water doesnt help becuase it might make ya puke


----------



## edgewise1

What's the deal with urinary paralysis?  I have not suffered from it to my knowledge. In fact I seem to pee more on tramadol. Of course I drink close to a gallon of water every day, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Pillthrill

Drugs effect everyone differently. Just like some people can get high on Tramadol and some don't. Or some people have side effects and some don't. 

I took Tramadol and now I have the hiccups. It sucks because it makes me afraid I'm going to throw up and I know if I psych myself out I will.


----------



## tass4243

My friend had a seizure while driving, but he is an idiot. Him and his friend would eat around a gram of the shit, with the 100mg pills. Its pointless, I remember when I use to do tram, 300 was almost the same as 400, and anything above that was askin for trouble.

Tram use to be completely amazing, but it barely works anymore. I have a pretty high opiate tolerance, no surprise.

I remember reading this tip for trams on here. You take 1 tram every 10-15 minutes and space it out over however many your dosing on. If I can recall correctly, it supposively led to more opiates being released. I haven't slept in 50 hours so I can't really remember.

Try spacing your doses out and let me know if it was a placebo or not...but I don't think so. Def felt a little bit higher then normal. Anyone heard of that before?


----------



## Pharcyde

Pillthrill said:


> Drugs effect everyone differently. Just like some people can get high on Tramadol and some don't. Or some people have side effects and some don't.
> 
> I took Tramadol and now I have the hiccups. It sucks because it makes me afraid I'm going to throw up and I know if I psych myself out I will.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH yeah did you take a big drink of somthing carbonated?  Thats been happeneing to me lately so I just stick to water and havent hada problem


----------



## Pharcyde

tass4243 said:


> My friend had a seizure while driving, but he is an idiot. Him and his friend would eat around a gram of the shit, with the 100mg pills. Its pointless, I remember when I use to do tram, 300 was almost the same as 400, and anything above that was askin for trouble.
> 
> Tram use to be completely amazing, but it barely works anymore. I have a pretty high opiate tolerance, no surprise.
> 
> I remember reading this tip for trams on here. You take 1 tram every 10-15 minutes and space it out over however many your dosing on. If I can recall correctly, it supposively led to more opiates being released. I haven't slept in 50 hours so I can't really remember.
> 
> Try spacing your doses out and let me know if it was a placebo or not...but I don't think so. Def felt a little bit higher then normal. Anyone heard of that before?



I just take a big dose right off the bat and smaller ones throughout the day and that seems to do just fine


----------



## zolton

ever noticed that if you leave a tram in your mouth a bit before you swallow it your tongue/mouth gets numb? ive always wondered why it does that... ?


----------



## Pharcyde

not really noticed it I guess


----------



## zolton

Pharcyde said:


> not really noticed it I guess



try letting some dissolve in there and where ever it was will be numb afterwards like you ate some oragel.


----------



## Pharcyde

hmmm ill try in a few hours and report back


----------



## Pharcyde

nope didnt get it, just left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## zolton

if i leave it under my tongue a while it definately makes me numb, seriously no shit lol


----------



## lazydullard

tass4243 said:


> ...You take 1 tram every 10-15 minutes and space it out over however many your dosing on. If I can recall correctly, it supposively led to more opiates being released...



I notice the opiod buzz to be greater when I dose slowly. Tramadol itself has little opiod properties; it's when it gets metabolized by your liver that its opiod qualities really come through.

This part is conjecture, but just like with metabolizing alcohol or other things, your liver can only process a certain amount at a time. So if my liver can only metabolize 200mg per hour, then you would end up with more tramadol being metabolized by taking 400mg in two seperate doses an hour apart, rather than 400mg in one go.

I prefer two to three medium doses spread over four hours when I seek a strong opiod buzz. When I take a very high dose of tramadol, no matter what dosing pattern I follow, I feel too stimulated and agitated to appreciate the opiod affects.

I've read here on bluelight that tramadol is metabolized by the same enzyme as alcohol. Anyone know the the source or study behind that? I dunno if it's true, or if it can be taken advantage of even if it is.


----------



## Moral Decay

tass4243 said:


> I remember reading this tip for trams on here. You take 1 tram every 10-15 minutes and space it out over however many your dosing on. If I can recall correctly, it supposively led to more opiates being released. I haven't slept in 50 hours so I can't really remember.
> 
> Try spacing your doses out and let me know if it was a placebo or not...but I don't think so. Def felt a little bit higher then normal. Anyone heard of that before?



Tramadol has a higher bioavailability if there is already some in your system. I prefer to take a small starter dose and redose about an hour or two later.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok, this is really strange. I just filled my Tramadol script. I hadn't taken any in about 3 weeks. I had taken 100mg the other night and didn't feel very high. Last time I took more than that after 3 weeks off my pills and I threw up... So tonight I took 200mg and STILL don't feel very high!!

Is it possible I got a bad straight from the pharmacy script?! WTF?!


----------



## zolton

Pillthrill said:


> Ok, this is really strange. I just filled my Tramadol script. I hadn't taken any in about 3 weeks. I had taken 100mg the other night and didn't feel very high. Last time I took more than that after 3 weeks off my pills and I threw up... So tonight I took 200mg and STILL don't feel very high!!
> 
> Is it possible I got a bad straight from the pharmacy script?! WTF?!



i really doubt there is anything wrong with the pills. i take them everyday, and some days i'll get a slight buzz, and other days i'll feel absolutely nothing.

 i have noticed that if i stop taking them for say a week (keep in mind i'd be on bupe so i wouldnt withdraw)  my tolerance does not go down, but this could also just be from the bupe. but ive really never noticed much of a tolerance issue with tram, unlike opiates, the same amount keeps me fine for years. 

so you usually get a good buzz from that amount? maybe you didnt feel the usual effects because it had been a while and you weren't used to it?
sorry i didnt really answer your question but i hope this helps.


----------



## lazydullard

If the markings on the pill are the same as usual, then it's unlikely it's some weird pharmacy error, unless they're importing from a fake pharmacy in China.

I'm betting tolerance. I need a break of six months to be able to catch a minor buzz from 100 mg. What kind of doses were you taking 3 weeks ago? I remember a few of your posts back in the day. 100mg is like 1/6 of your average dose back then.

Was your setting the same or different? Were you with the boyfriend? Buzzing with good company can have a dramatic effect on the high. I call this "setting tolerance." This is more true with psychedelics, but it counts on all drugs. Tramadol is more driven and stimulant like when I'm solo... Unless I sit down on the couch, then it's all faded glory.

Final guess... Did you smoke some weed this time or no? Weed ruins the high for me, but you've posted that it boosts it for you, yeah?


----------



## Pharcyde

Pillthrill said:


> Is it possible I got a bad straight from the pharmacy script?! WTF?!



I highly doubt it


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Ok, this is really strange. I just filled my Tramadol script. I hadn't taken any in about 3 weeks. I had taken 100mg the other night and didn't feel very high. Last time I took more than that after 3 weeks off my pills and I threw up... So tonight I took 200mg and STILL don't feel very high!!
> 
> Is it possible I got a bad straight from the pharmacy script?! WTF?!



did you get a different generic then you got previously? Generics use the same active ingredient as the name brand however, they use different fillers. It is possible that the generic you got this time has fillers that are harder for your body to break down and so less is entering your bloodstream at a time as in it is not all hitting you at once but slowly being absorbed. Try crushing them to a powder before swallowing them with a little bit of caffeinated soda or some coffee or tea.


----------



## edgewise1

Woke up about 2AM with a severe pain in my right rear side. Laid around till 4:30 then said fuckit, got up and came to the local emergency room where I am currently typing from. Turns out I have my first kidney stone, and at age 54 to boot. My question concerns the tramadol I take inteferring with the pain meds I have been given. I was given 4mg of morphine, torondol, and an anti nausea med, something starting with a z. Since then I have been given 3 more injections of morphine. The problem is I am not feeling anything much in the way of pain relief. Some people say that tram + opiates really works great, but my experience has been the opposite.


----------



## Moral Decay

edgewise1 said:


> Woke up about 2AM with a severe pain in my right rear side. Laid around till 4:30 then said fuckit, got up and came to the local emergency room where I am currently typing from. Turns out I have my first kidney stone, and at age 54 to boot. My question concerns the tramadol I take inteferring with the pain meds I have been given. I was given 4mg of morphine, torondol, and an anti nausea med, something starting with a z. Since then I have been given 3 more injections of morphine. The problem is I am not feeling anything much in the way of pain relief. Some people say that tram + opiates really works great, but my experience has been the opposite.



personally when i take tram i get very little in the way of pain releif, and i think that it raises my blood pressure causing more blood to go to the painful area making it feel worse. Also lots of people say tramadol intensifies their other pain meds but in my opinion it taints the feeling and is not pleasurable. Is the tramadol also prescribed? Why cant you just ask the pharmacist?

I take DHC that is not prescription sometimes, so when i get a new script I ask the pharmacy if what I'm taking will interact with teh DHC I am already taking for tooth pain. Sometimes you have to be creative. By all means do NOT ask the hospital because they will know you are taking the other drugs and might not scribe you new ones, but the pharmacist isn't gonna tell the hospital about the other drugs you take. You can also call a pharmacy you are not at like just pick one out fo a phone book and call in (don't give you name) and tell them you were prescribed all those medicines separately and wanna make sure they are safe to take together.


----------



## chaosbydesign

I am not really into opiates at all-- I'm more of a psychedelic person.  But I have been experimenting a little bit with Tramadol, and I find it VERY euphoric, motivating and empathetic!  I almost feel like I'm rolling if I take just one 50mg pill and smoke some bud on top of it.  I feel understanding of everyone's situation, and feel like giving out all sorts of love!  Also I want to be productive and help others.    Seems good to me!  Of course, I won't overdo it.  At least I don't think I will. ;


----------



## Moral Decay

chaosbydesign said:


> I am not really into opiates at all-- I'm more of a psychedelic person.  But I have been experimenting a little bit with Tramadol, and I find it VERY euphoric, motivating and empathetic!  I almost feel like I'm rolling if I take just one 50mg pill and smoke some bud on top of it.  I feel understanding of everyone's situation, and feel like giving out all sorts of love!  Also I want to be productive and help others.    Seems good to me!  Of course, I won't overdo it.  At least I don't think I will. ;



I would often have mdma-like peaks on two 50mg tramadols if i took caffeine with them. I was able to get those effects for about 3 months before it passed. In a way it was better than MDMA. I have never been able to take MDMA more then 2 days in a row and get pleasurable effects let alone 3 months in a row. :D


----------



## Pillthrill

I did the amount I normally did (and I was always taking the generic)  and smoked weed with it like I usually do. 
I don't know, maybe the body chemistry was off. 
I did it a couple days later and I was high as usual. 
Somethings are just unexplained.


----------



## bignbrown

Im currently on 300mg trams and feeling good, im wondering if i could increase the dose to 350 or maybe even 400mg and be ok? im on 25mg of valium too which if im not mistaken is an anti-convulsent and should be safe with that, but then again my benzo tolerance is high so it might not work that well. Does anything else safely potetiate it, got a bit of itching to was thinking low dose of an antihistamine but all i have is nytol (DPH) and think that has some effect on serotonin so dont want to put myself in any danger, just want to safely enjoy the buzz.

Well im comfortable at 300mg so ill wait for any replys before decideing to top up, dont want to put myself in any danger.

Feeling very stimmed, so maybe ill stick with this 

PS: I have an extra 5mg valium too if it would add to the saftey, dont know about you guys but i get no shallow breathing from trams at all untill it starts finally wearing off.


----------



## bignbrown

well on 350mg now, feel fine, took the extra 5mg val to be safe, breathing is slow but nothing i cant handle, love this drug, perfect mood booster for me, esp since im starting a valium taper friday.


----------



## bignbrown

Is it possible to have panic attacks on tramadol? Or am i about to have a seizure?

I was relaxed and fine sitting down, had 30mg valium and 350mg tramadol, then suddenly got this overwhelming feeling of panic, and strange weakness feeling in my body, still feel it, feel shakey etc, i wouldnt of thought it would be a seizure because ive had 30mg valium, is there any signs where i should def take some more benzos to be safe?


----------



## Wings of wax

Absolutely, tramadol can cause anxiety and panic attacks. Don't worry, you'll be fine. You don't need to take more benzos - the real danger comes when you cross the 400 mg mark.


----------



## bignbrown

Wings of wax said:


> Absolutely, tramadol can cause anxiety and panic attacks. Don't worry, you'll be fine. You don't need to take more benzos - the real danger comes when you cross the 400 mg mark.



ah good, guess i would of known know if i had a seizure hehe, tempted to go for the last 50mg hehe. Will make 400mg but with 30mg valium accross the day i dont see a seizure risk surely?


----------



## Wings of wax

If you keep below or at 400 mg a day, you won't have a seizure. Unless you're prone to them, but that's just unlikely.


----------



## edgewise1

Moral Decay said:


> personally when i take tram i get very little in the way of pain releif, and i think that it raises my blood pressure causing more blood to go to the painful area making it feel worse. Also lots of people say tramadol intensifies their other pain meds but in my opinion it taints the feeling and is not pleasurable. Is the tramadol also prescribed? Why cant you just ask the pharmacist?
> 
> I take DHC that is not prescription sometimes, so when i get a new script I ask the pharmacy if what I'm taking will interact with teh DHC I am already taking for tooth pain. Sometimes you have to be creative. By all means do NOT ask the hospital because they will know you are taking the other drugs and might not scribe you new ones, but the pharmacist isn't gonna tell the hospital about the other drugs you take. You can also call a pharmacy you are not at like just pick one out fo a phone book and call in (don't give you name) and tell them you were prescribed all those medicines separately and wanna make sure they are safe to take together.



MD, tramadol is my only prescribed med. The others mentioned were administered for the first time Monday morning via IV. I never did get all the relief I thought I would from the morphine. When I left I was given a script for 14 Percocets 5/325.  I took a couple when I got home and waited an hour to gauge the affect, then took 2 more. It finally began to work and did releive a lot of the pain.


----------



## grapeape2010

Has anyone used tramadol for MDMA withdrawal- ie: brain zaps, trouble falling asleep, nightmares?  I have been on an x binge for about 3 weeks 4-5 a day.  I am feeling shitty and want to detox from the x for a bit.  I have some trams left over  that were prescribed for pain.  I have never taken more than 2 @ a time. (I only felt the high the first time as I have chronic cross tolerance for opiates even though I only take them once in a while now). At any rate,  I want to stop the nasty brain zaps as it is disconcerting.  However,  I do not want to make it any worse.   As I read much of this thread, I realize that everybody's body chem, tolerance, cross use of substances and experience are very different.  Tramadol is still a bit of a mystery for everyone.  Perhaps there will be more published studies in the near future.  Sorry to ramble, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## grapeape2010

*Tramadol for MDMA withdrawal?*



grapeape2010 said:


> Has anyone used tramadol for MDMA withdrawal- ie: brain zaps, trouble falling asleep, nightmares?  I have been on an x binge for about 3 weeks 4-5 a day.  I am feeling shitty and want to detox from the x for a bit.  I have some trams left over  that were prescribed for pain.  I have never taken more than 2 @ a time. (I only felt the high the first time as I have chronic cross tolerance for opiates even though I only take them once in a while now). At any rate,  I want to stop the nasty brain zaps as it is disconcerting.  However,  I do not want to make it any worse.   As I read much of this thread, I realize that everybody's body chem, tolerance, cross use of substances and experience are very different.  Tramadol is still a bit of a mystery for everyone.  Perhaps there will be more published studies in the near future.  Sorry to ramble, any advice is appreciated.





Update:  I did a little more research and decided to try a small dose to help.

I took 1 50MG Tramadol.  Within in 1 half hour the brain zaps stopped as well as some anxiety.  45 minutes later I felt mild opiate euphoria as well as an improved/elevated mood.)  8)

found more info on SSRI "zaps" and nightmares:

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67801

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome


----------



## ss2brandon

for those who think tramadol is not addicting you are a complete moron. this is a serious snri yes its snri people look it up. and its withdrawal symptoms of anxiety are something on a completely different level than opiates. having detoxed from methadone once and oxy a few times i know what i am talking about. the anxiety and panic that comes on during this is horrible. dangerous increased blood pressure is another issue. along with mild opiate withdrawal flu like symptoms it is literally a hell of its own...now ill wait for the guy who took 5000mg of oxy a day for 50 years to respond and tell me i dont know what serious opes are blah blah blah lol...yes thats a joke...why do people feel the need to feel so superior???


----------



## previouslyhere

I've been taking 3-5 50mg pills a day for about 5 days in a row now. I'll probably take 4 tomorrow (200mg total) and nothing on Friday. Possibly stopping Friday all together. However I have enough left to taper... should I? Or...abruptly stopping after 5 consecutive days of use should be okay?


----------



## Moral Decay

previouslyhere said:


> I've been taking 3-5 50mg pills a day for about 5 days in a row now. I'll probably take 4 tomorrow (200mg total) and nothing on Friday. Possibly stopping Friday all together. However I have enough left to taper... should I? Or...abruptly stopping after 5 consecutive days of use should be okay?



5 consecutive days is not enough time for Withdrawals to set in. Usually requires more then 10 days sometimes several weeks for addiction to form.


----------



## poppyplanet

Funny thing is, I recently had a pharmacist demand he was right in telling me that Tramadol is NOT addicting and doesn't cause ANY physical withdrawal. He even said it's a non-opiate. And this is the head pharmacist at walgreens if you can believe that. It just shows you that people on this board have more sense and intelligence than alot of the medical profession. I'm just now starting to enjoy Tramadol because, like a bluelighter said before me, the speedy effects are pretty much diminished and now I'm left with the sought after opiate feeling it gives me.


----------



## lazydullard

Moral Decay said:


> 5 consecutive days is not enough time for Withdrawals to set in. Usually requires more then 10 days sometimes several weeks for addiction to form.



If you've never been dependant on tramadols before, there should be -no- issues stopping abruptly after 5 days. I wouldn't worry about a taper.

You'll prolly have a big bowel movement once your guts start moving at full speed again though!


And in refernce to the above post:
In his defense, the physical withdrawals are pretty minor and could be mistaken for a flu. Soreness, runny nose, mild diarrhea -- seems to miss on the dreaded sweating like many opiods do to you. And there's no insomnia, in fact, you will probably sleep through the worst stages (if you got 2 days to devote to sleep).

The SNRI addiction is hideous. Outrageous anxiety and everything described on this page and the previous few for sure. But that's not addiction or withdrawal by the pharmacists scope of concern.


----------



## lazydullard

grapeape2010 said:


> Update:  I did a little more research and decided to try a small dose to help.
> 
> I took 1 50MG Tramadol.  Within in 1 half hour the brain zaps stopped as well as some anxiety.  45 minutes later I felt mild opiate euphoria as well as an improved/elevated mood.)  8)
> 
> found more info on SSRI "zaps" and nightmares:
> 
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67801
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome



Interesting. Make sure the MDMA is completely out of your system when you take the tramadol. That combo could put you down through serotonin syndrome or a seizure pretty quick.

If I go above 50-100mg tramadol, it's a lot like an MDMA comedown. I think 50 to 100 is definitely the "therapeutic dose" for the SSRI-effects.


----------



## bignbrown

Am i expierencing panic attacks on tramadol or partial seizures? 

Yesterday i had 350mg tramadol over the day along with 30mg valium, towards the end of the day i was fine and relaxed then i got this overwhelming feeling of fear/panic and weakness, felt very shakey and tremory, felt kind of dreamy and spaced out, i took 5mg more diazepam and this stopped msotly, but i still felt kind of spaced out and a little shakey, later on that night i expierenced a sudden flash in my vision which sent me into more panic and similar symptoms but they went away with no more valium.

Now today ive been on buperenorphine all day, recreationally had about 2mg, been nicely fucked all day, had 15mg diazepam with it and was feeling good, i wasnt feeling it quite as strongly so i decided to pop a tramadol, 20 minutes later the high was back in full force but i felt like i was on speed for a minute, got very panicky again and shakey and got the weird spaced out feeling again, my hearing was kind of muffled but everything sounded loud, then i started panicking and smelling something that no one else could smell, all symptoms of auras people get before full on seizures, am i just panicking on it when the SNRI effects kick in? if it was a seizure would i have had a full one by now, i feel fine after a while and seem to enjoy the high again, but i just dont know how a: i could have a panic attack on valium (even though its a low dose for me, i need around 50mgs for good effects, so maybe thats why), and b: Valium is an anti-convulsent, and i didnt go over 400 either time?

So is it just panic attacks/anxiety? or am i having partial seizures and the valiums just stopping them going into full grand mal ones?

thanks to any advice.

(note ive never had these feelings on tramadol before and have used quiet alot of times, and also my benzo tolerance is high so it could still be panic)


----------



## Wings of wax

The longer you use tramadol, you will experience anxiety increasingly. You didn't have a seizure, you had a panic attack (most likely). Take a break from the tramadol, you probably need it.


----------



## Moral Decay

Wings of wax said:


> The longer you use tramadol, you will experience anxiety increasingly. You didn't have a seizure, you had a panic attack (most likely). Take a break from the tramadol, you probably need it.



also the symptoms he is describing of spaced out feelings and tense shakiness are effects of tramadol. People like to act as though tramadol is weak or predictable. Tramadol is a very strong unpredictable drug. Bignbrown I think it is time for you to take a break from tramadol. One thing I never understand with BLers is when a drug ceases to be enjoyable anymore but they continue to use it. You have to ask yourself why you take drugs; is it to feel good or to have negative side effects and be concerned that you are having serious health complications. You have to pay attention to your body and do what is right for it in the long run, not just what feels good now.



lazydullard said:


> If you've never been dependant on tramadols before, there should be -no- issues stopping abruptly after 5 days. I wouldn't worry about a taper.
> 
> You'll prolly have a big bowel movement once your guts start moving at full speed again though!
> 
> 
> And in refernce to the above post:
> In his defense, the physical withdrawals are pretty minor and could be mistaken for a flu. Soreness, runny nose, mild diarrhea -- seems to miss on the dreaded sweating like many opiods do to you. *And there's no insomnia, in fact, you will probably sleep through the worst stages (if you got 2 days to devote to sleep).*
> 
> The SNRI addiction is hideous. Outrageous anxiety and everything described on this page and the previous few for sure. But that's not addiction or withdrawal by the pharmacists scope of concern.



In response to the bolded part; when i broke my tramadol addiction quit I had the worst withdrawal symptoms. Most notably I was alwasy tired and falling asleep randomly through out the day. Tramadol is very motivating. Upon stopping I felt like I had jsut kicked a methamphetamine habit as i was falling asleep through out the day at work, dozing off at stop lights while driving and just general not motivated to do anything.


----------



## bignbrown

Moral Decay said:


> also the symptoms he is describing of spaced out feelings and tense shakiness are effects of tramadol. People like to act as though tramadol is weak or predictable. Tramadol is a very strong unpredictable drug. Bignbrown I think it is time for you to take a break from tramadol. One thing I never understand with BLers is when a drug ceases to be enjoyable anymore but they continue to use it. You have to ask yourself why you take drugs; is it to feel good or to have negative side effects and be concerned that you are having serious health complications. You have to pay attention to your body and do what is right for it in the long run, not just what feels good now.



i just want confirmation im not at risk of a seizure? if i first got the aura like symptoms yesterday would it of happened by now?

but thanks. and your right i binged quite heavily on it and not in a good state with the amount of benzos im using atm and being put on a taper tommorow, ill give the trams a rest and stick the opiates you cant have a panic attack on, bupe and oxy haha.


----------



## lazydullard

You ate the tramadols yesterday? The seizures with tramadol usually happen on the peak of the high, rarely if ever the day after.

high dose tramadol gives me anxiety on the comeup and comedown. even low-dose tramadol gives me anxiety on the comedown. And remember: Logic absolutely fails during panic attacks and is greatly damaged during period oif high anxiety.

withdrawing from tramadol is said to lower seizure risk as well. keep that in mind yo.


----------



## bignbrown

ate the tramadols yesterday, but got a similar feeling from just one today, this was on top of bupe today though, maybe it potentaited it.


----------



## lazydullard

i'm gonna have to vote for a break from tramadol too, then. if you gotta add an opiod dependence to your benzo dependence, don't make the opiod tramadol.

the morning anxiety would be insane. unbearable, I dare say. you'd be placing yourself in a circle of hell.. one of the hotter ones. You'd prolly be glad when the day came you swallowed your tongue.

if you need more help meet your health goals, talk to your doctor.


----------



## bignbrown

lazydullard said:


> i'm gonna have to vote for a break from tramadol too, then. if you gotta add an opiod dependence to your benzo dependence, don't make the opiod tramadol.
> 
> the morning anxiety would be insane. unbearable, I dare say. you'd be placing yourself in a circle of hell.. one of the hotter ones. You'd prolly be glad when the day came you swallowed your tongue.
> 
> if you need more help meet your health goals, talk to your doctor.



yes im currently seeing a doc, and a drugs councellor, my first taper was a bit to drastic so im being put on a better mroe gradual one tommorow, i had another 5mg val and feel fine now, was just paranoia about the whole seizure risk i think.

Ive used tramadol 3 days this week, i havent been abusing them jsut to make that clear, ive eaten alot in them 3 days (300mg a day) but ive only got a few doses left, its just this week ive been using opiods as ive been feeling depressed lately, im not looking to switch habbits or anything.

But yeah i guess with the amount of valium ive been taking it would be highly unlikely for me to seizure as ive been under the 400mg limit, i think ive just become a bit sensitive to the strong snri effects at the beggining off the high and they make me panic a bit.

thanks for advice anyway.


----------



## bignbrown

boshed 250mg at once, strong SNRI effects, feel very nice and mildy europhic and stimmed, gonna space out a few more 50mg doses with  a bit of valium later.


----------



## edgewise1

I had placed my tramadol order on wednesday. By mistake I hit 2 day shipping instead of overnight delivery and did not realize my mistake until I checked the tracking number. Problem was that I ran out yesterday. I took my last dose at 5PM yesterday afternoon. Right now I can feel the sweating, ache in my back, and a few brain zaps. Just home from work where I was sweating one minute, and freezing the next. Don't ever let anyone tell you tramadol doesn't induce withdrawals!  But Fede will be here very shortly with my relief!!!


----------



## Moral Decay

bignbrown said:


> yes im currently seeing a doc, and a drugs councellor, my first taper was a bit to drastic so im being put on a better mroe gradual one tommorow, i had another 5mg val and feel fine now, was just paranoia about the whole seizure risk i think.
> 
> Ive used tramadol 3 days this week, i havent been abusing them jsut to make that clear, ive eaten alot in them 3 days (300mg a day) but ive only got a few doses left, its just this week ive been using opiods as ive been feeling depressed lately, im not looking to switch habbits or anything.
> 
> But yeah i guess with the amount of valium ive been taking it would be highly unlikely for me to seizure as ive been under the 400mg limit, i think ive just become a bit sensitive to the strong snri effects at the beggining off the high and they make me panic a bit.
> 
> thanks for advice anyway.




A point of note, you are at a higher seizure risk when quitting Valium if addiction has formed. In fact there is a high risk during both Valium withdrawal and during tramadol abuse above 400mg and while withdrawal from tramadol. If you are kicking both of these drugs at the same time you are probably at a doubled risk for seizure. You are right to be concerned about the risk, but you need not worry. I think that so long as you are working with a doctor and have a taper schedule in place you should be fine. I wish you luck and support.


----------



## bignbrown

Moral Decay said:


> A point of note, you are at a higher seizure risk when quitting Valium if addiction has formed. In fact there is a high risk during both Valium withdrawal and during tramadol abuse above 400mg and while withdrawal from tramadol. If you are kicking both of these drugs at the same time you are probably at a doubled risk for seizure. You are right to worry about the risk. I think that so long as you are working with a doctor and have a taper schedule in place you should be fine. I wish you luck and support.



just to say, im not addicted to trams , i only started using it recreationally last week, im on a steady 20mg of val a week atm, then getting accessed in 2 weeks to see if im ready for a sliglhtly drop.

Feeling good on 20mg val and 350mg tram, no more though, this should last ages anyway.


----------



## Moral Decay

bignbrown said:


> just to say, im not addicted to trams , i only started using it recreationally last week, im on a steady 20mg of val a week atm, then getting accessed in 2 weeks to see if im ready for a sliglhtly drop.
> 
> Feeling good on 20mg val and 350mg tram, no more though, this should last ages anyway.



oh i apologize I thought you were addicted to both. I have been prescribed Valium for a while for anxiety as needed. I take it maybe 5-10 mg a week but not everyday, its randomly through out the week. It makes me feel groggy and out of it, I cant imagine taking 20mg a day and still functioning. I guess overtime you build up tolerance for it and it doesn't seem so extreme.



edgewise1 said:


> I had placed my tramadol order on wednesday. By mistake I hit 2 day shipping instead of overnight delivery and did not realize my mistake until I checked the tracking number. Problem was that I ran out yesterday. I took my last dose at 5PM yesterday afternoon. Right now I can feel the sweating, ache in my back, and a few brain zaps. Just home from work where I was sweating one minute, and freezing the next. Don't ever let anyone tell you tramadol doesn't induce withdrawals!  But Fede will be here very shortly with my relief!!!



That sucks, I always refill mine a week before it will run out that way i don't risk going with out.


----------



## Dreamchaser159

Hi, sorry to interupt, another newbie question. (I've posted this thread in chronic pain section as well as unsure where to get the best reply....sorry!) I have a deteriorated disc in my lower back which is pressing against my sciatic nerve.  Have had sciatica for over 2 years now, am currently taking Tramadol, 50mg, 2, 3 times a day, along with paracetamol (or codine if the pain is really bad) and Arcoxia, 90mg 1 daily and also Citralapam, 20mg 1 daily.  I'm due to have a cortizone steroid injection on Friday.  I'm not sleeping because the tablets usually wear off within a couple of hours before going to bed, during the day the tablets wear off and leave me crippled.  I'm posting here because I read that Kratom was good for pain and helped you sleep - I'm not a recreational drug user - but I was wondering if this would help, or would the combination be dangerous?


----------



## edgewise1

I normally do that myself but it just slipped up on me. Everything is alright now though as my fedex person showed up about 10 minutes after I posted!  A 700mg dose and I am back in the saddle again!  Bignbrown, watch out for the tram or you will find yourself in my predicament of 1500 to 1600 milligrams daily. And I agree wit MD about the Valium and seizure risk.


----------



## bignbrown

edgewise1 said:


> I normally do that myself but it just slipped up on me. Everything is alright now though as my fedex person showed up about 10 minutes after I posted!  A 700mg dose and I am back in the saddle again!  Bignbrown, watch out for the tram or you will find yourself in my predicament of 1500 to 1600 milligrams daily. And I agree wit MD about the Valium and seizure risk.



i only bought enough for 4 doses or so, just for a bit of fun and really enjoy it, its not something im planning to do long term 

its mellowed out now alot, dont really want it to end  how long do you find the total duration?


----------



## lazydullard

Dreamchaser159 said:


> Hi, sorry to interupt, another newbie question. (I've posted this thread in chronic pain section as well as unsure where to get the best reply....sorry!) I have a deteriorated disc in my lower back which is pressing against my sciatic nerve.  Have had sciatica for over 2 years now, am currently taking Tramadol, 50mg, 2, 3 times a day, along with paracetamol (or codine if the pain is really bad) and Arcoxia, 90mg 1 daily and also Citralapam, 20mg 1 daily.  I'm due to have a cortizone steroid injection on Friday.  I'm not sleeping because the tablets usually wear off within a couple of hours before going to bed, during the day the tablets wear off and leave me crippled.  I'm posting here because I read that Kratom was good for pain and helped you sleep - I'm not a recreational drug user - but I was wondering if this would help, or would the combination be dangerous?



Due to Kratom and Tramadol's stimulant effects, there's prolly increased risk of seizure, high blood pressure, and jitteryness. I reckon they're also at least partially cross-tolerant to each other, so your tramadols would lose effectiveness quicker.

I don't know anything about your other medications.


----------



## edgewise1

Bnb, the duration for me is probably around 6 hours. When I first started this the duration was twice that. Dreamchaser, I have used kratom before to come off of tramadol and it worked really good. The only problem with kratom is that it is not standardized as far as doses are concerned. Will your doctor not put you on stronger meds and also on extended release meds. If the tram works there are extended versions of it available. Sorry I can't tell you more, but just keep checking both places you posted and I am sure you will get some intelligent answers.


----------



## Pillthrill

OK, not that I'm complaining but why is this drug not scheduled? Doctors seem so easy to give it out, cause it isn't a narcotic. Did the drug companies not test the abuseability enough or it is just because not EVERYONE has the enzymes necessary to get high off of it? Has there been any talk about scheduling it? It just seems so strange to me.


----------



## edgewise1

PT, when it was first released, the makers claimed it to be nonaddictive and the reps that visited the drs. Sang its praises as a great nonopiod nonaddictive pain med. Now docs are beginning to wise up to the fact that this shit IS addictive. The fact sheet that comes with the med now states tramadol can cause addiction of the morphine type.


----------



## edgewise1

Also some states have passed laws making tramadol a controlled med for that state. Online pharmacies make this known when selling it. I am sure that at some point it will become a scheluded drug, and then the tram car will come to a dead STOP.


----------



## edgewise1

Double post.


----------



## poppyplanet

I'll chime in again. I'm really starting to like this medication(Tramadol) more and more each day. It is actually losing the unwanted speedy effects which is a blessing for me.


----------



## lazygit

Trams much better than codiene, im suprised its unscheduled. Also at my doctors practice they would rather hand you codiene than tramadol.

I still get good effects from tram but NOWAY as good as a few years ago when 3 would have me in bliss, and yes I've tried a variety of opiates

Just a bitch that it interacts with every fun drug. Does anybody know if baclofen increases the high of tram? I've heard it before but cant make my mind up.

Also how long would one have to abstain from 400mgs daily to get the full effects from MDMA? I normally take a day or two off but the magics just not totally there.


----------



## edgewise1

I have found that ibuprofen helps with tram. Not sure about benedryl, but I just took 100mg of benedryl with my starting dose of 600mg of tram about 30 minutes ago so we will see.


----------



## Moral Decay

edgewise1 said:


> Bnb, the duration for me is probably around 6 hours. When I first started this the duration was twice that. Dreamchaser, I have used kratom before to come off of tramadol and it worked really good. The only problem with kratom is that it is not standardized as far as doses are concerned. Will your doctor not put you on stronger meds and also on extended release meds. If the tram works there are extended versions of it available. Sorry I can't tell you more, but just keep checking both places you posted and I am sure you will get some intelligent answers.




Also, and not sure if everyone has these effects from kratom or just me , but kratom is slightly psychedelic. Ive had strong hallucinations on kratom when i closed my eyes. I'm not sure it would be safe to mix with tramadol. I am not sure if kratom has snri or ssri properties but i do not think it is safe to take tramadol with psychedelics.



			
				pillthrill said:
			
		

> OK, not that I'm complaining but why is this drug not scheduled? Doctors seem so easy to give it out, cause it isn't a narcotic. Did the drug companies not test the abuseability enough or it is just because not EVERYONE has the enzymes necessary to get high off of it? Has there been any talk about scheduling it? It just seems so strange to me.



it is because when it first came out it was labeled as a low abuse potential because it is only a partial mu antagonist. I think they underestimated its affinity for action on the opioid receptors. t was also believed to be non-addictive, in fact many health care "professionals" still refer to it as nonaddictive. Also there is a good chance that as you stated the test subjects did not have the enzymes needed to get high on it, or they did not test it long enough for the stimulant effects to lessen and the opioid effects to increase. I believe that the DEA is moving towards scheduling. It is now on a drug of concern list and will likely be scheduled soon. If i were you guys i would stock up on it now.



poppyplanet said:


> I'll chime in again. I'm really starting to like this medication(Tramadol) more and more each day. It is actually losing the unwanted speedy effects which is a blessing for me.



yes as i stated above the more you use it the more you become adjusted to the snri effects and it ceases to be as speedy and becomes more relaxing with strong opiate qualities. I suspect this is what aided tot eh "low potential for abuse" in that when used briefly it has a lot of side effects with out achieving strong opiate qualities for most users. Its only after the beginning stages of use that it takes on a strong opiate quality. I thin if more users of tramadol rode it out for longer in the beginning they would find it a pleasurable drug and not label it as "useless".


----------



## Pillthrill

Benadryl works if it has a habit of making you sleepy. I had to take high doses of it for YEARS when I was a kid due to severe allergies so it doesn't have much of an effect on me.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Benadryl works if it has a habit of making you sleepy. I had to take high doses of it for YEARS when I was a kid due to severe allergies so it doesn't have much of an effect on me.



benedryl makes me hallucinate. Like intense closed eye visuals. I will be half asleep sorta in a nod and seeing crazy shit. If i happen to fall asleep in it i have very vivid very intensely real psychedelic dreams. I cant take benedryl, i much prefer promethazine over benedryl.


----------



## bignbrown

its been 10-11 hours since i took tramadol, ive been on bupe ever since it wore off, just wondering is it safe to pop some nytol/benadry (DPH) to potentiate this opiate now, just i read on wikipedia that nytol has something to do with serontonin?

cheers.


----------



## Wings of wax

I just had the most amazing experience on tramadol. I had been drinking beer last night, and was feeling a little depressed and shaky. So I took 200 mg of ER tramadol, and a shitload of benzos: 20 mg diazepam, 4-5 mg of xanax, 7.5 mg dormicum. I also took 700 mg of Soma. This was spread throughout the day - I did not take it all at once, I took it gradually to stop the hangover. All of a sudden I was laying on my couch and just nodding like crazy!

I know this is a harm reduction site, but this experience has taught me a couple of things: Extended release tramadol rocks, and benzos and Soma are a must to fully experience the tramadol experience. Plus some sedating antihistamine, btw. I was laying on my couch, after feeling hungover most of the day, and all of a sudden I was in heaven. 

This experience was one of the best drug experiences I have ever had. And it was on only 200 mg of extended releases tramadol!

PS) Keep in mind that I am a somewhat big guy (1.90 cm, 90k kgs), so keep it safe, and know your limits with the downers.


----------



## Moral Decay

Wings of wax said:


> I just had the most amazing experience on tramadol. I had been drinking beer last night, and was feeling a little depressed and shaky. So I took 200 mg of ER tramadol, and a shitload of benzos: 20 mg diazepam, 4-5 mg of xanax, 7.5 mg dormicum. I also took 700 mg of Soma. This was spread throughout the day - I did not take it all at once, I took it gradually to stop the hangover. All of a sudden I was laying on my couch and just nodding like crazy!
> 
> I know this is a harm reduction site, but this experience has taught me a couple of things: Extended release tramadol rocks, and benzos and Soma are a must to fully experience the tramadol experience. Plus some sedating antihistamine, btw. I was laying on my couch, after feeling hungover most of the day, and all of a sudden I was in heaven.
> 
> This experience was one of the best drug experiences I have ever had. And it was on only 200 mg of extended releases tramadol!
> 
> PS) Keep in mind that I am a somewhat big guy (1.90 cm, 90k kgs), so keep it safe, and know your limits with the downers.




Was it opiate nodding though, or were you passing out from the antihistamine and all those benzos? I always see people posting about catching a nod after a ton of downers and always wonder if it was just that they are passing out from the sedation.


----------



## Wings of wax

I don't really get any euphoria from benzos. The euphoria definitely was synergistic, and yes, the nodding was not just passing out, it was very, very enjoyable.

ps) the high left me a little shaky again, kinda like how I felt the hangover.


----------



## FractalStructure

> I would often have mdma-like peaks on two 50mg tramadols if i took caffeine with them. I was able to get those effects for about 3 months before it passed. In a way it was better than MDMA. I have never been able to take MDMA more then 2 days in a row and get pleasurable effects let alone 3 months in a row




Wow. You must get some weird rolls, lol. If the way I feel on tramadol was even close to the way I feel rolling in terms of euphoria and empathy, I'd be very happy with a bottle of tramadol, what it does is give me a "serotonin nod", then again anytime I take it, its on top of buprenorphine... still I remember how it felt otherwise and it wasnt too different. Tramadol is a _strange_ substance... not actually even an opiate in itself if im not mistaken? (I remember reading that it converts to an opiate about the potency of morphine called M1)

Anyway, it seems to have extremely variable effects from person to person. Sometimes, I don't even find it pleasant. Sometimes, it can be very nice


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok guys, what are some signs that I might need to cut back on my Tramadol use?
The 2 of us go through 30 pills in less than a month. I just got bumped up to 90. My tolerance is 300mg and his 200mg. I have spent the last 2 nights on Tramadol and marijuana, high out of my head, having sex and getting nothing done. At what point do I become concerned with my use?
I just know right now I am getting ROYALLY fucked and kinda wonder if this could turn out to be bad for me?


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Ok guys, what are some signs that I might need to cut back on my Tramadol use?
> The 2 of us go through 30 pills in less than a month. I just got bumped up to 90. My tolerance is 300mg and his 200mg. I have spent the last 2 nights on Tramadol and marijuana, high out of my head, having sex and getting nothing done. At what point do I become concerned with my use?
> I just know right now I am getting ROYALLY fucked and kinda wonder if this could turn out to be bad for me?




To me the tone of your post indicates your already concerned. Do you use this substance for a medical reason or is it to get high? Also 30 pills a month is not bad. When My addition was at its worse i used 8-12 pills a day everyday. I dunno it sounds like yours is still under control. That being said I think if you are resorting to asking BL if you should be concerned it is a sign that you already are. You can quit tramadol, or at least reduce your dose. Even if it is not permanent it will give you a break and that is good because it will lower your tolerance.


----------



## avcpl

You'll probably get a lot of different answers, but personally I limit getting high to once a week. Keeps my tolerance in check and gives me something to look forward to throughout the week and it's always a good time. Best of luck.


----------



## edgewise1

Yeah 30 a month is not bad at all, even 90 a month would not be bad. I use over 800 a month, but am actually cutting back so that number will drop, but it will be slow drop. Didn't you say before that when you run out you do not experience any wd's?  I would think that you need to worry when the tramadol begins to keep you from being able to perform daily tasks, or when you begin to get wd's upon stopping it's use. As far as two days of tram, smoke, and sex goes.....just enjoy it!


----------



## rpm

lazygit said:


> Trams much better than codiene, im suprised its unscheduled. Also at my doctors practice they would rather hand you codiene than tramadol.
> 
> I still get good effects from tram but NOWAY as good as a few years ago when 3 would have me in bliss, and yes I've tried a variety of opiates
> 
> Just a bitch that it interacts with every fun drug. Does anybody know if baclofen increases the high of tram? I've heard it before but cant make my mind up.
> 
> Also how long would one have to abstain from 400mgs daily to get the full effects from MDMA? I normally take a day or two off but the magics just not totally there.



I would imagine that as it is a seratonin releasing agent, not just an 5HT receptor agonist that you might have to wait some time. I don't get the feeling that it depletes my seratonin as much as MDMA (less comedown), but probably give it 5 days at least.

When you say it's a bitch that  it interacts with every other fun drug, what do you mean - cross tollerance? For everything bar MDMA and perhaps ephedrine, you should be fine after a day or two.

In therms of interactions, I have been interested in trying some combos - I was thinking mushrooms and tramadol (increased seratononin might be nice), or perhaps MDMA and a dose of tramadol as the MDMA is wearing off (might bring back the high a bit - don't know about droping at the same time, not to fond of seratonin syndrome). I've tried tramadol on the tail end of some mushrooms but didn't really do much - all those receptors must have been cowering from the pscylocibin.

Has anyone else had any experiences of combos with this drug.


----------



## bpayne

serotonin syndrome is fatal that is all


----------



## Zinn

Moral Decay said:


> To me the tone of your post indicates your already concerned. Do you use this substance for a medical reason or is it to get high? Also 30 pills a month is not bad. When My addition was at its worse i used 8-12 pills a day everyday. I dunno it sounds like yours is still under control. That being said I think if you are resorting to asking BL if you should be concerned it is a sign that you already are. You can quit tramadol, or at least reduce your dose. Even if it is not permanent it will give you a break and that is good because it will lower your tolerance.



Yea, sounds like fun though, but i would look for other drugs to take its place, addiction is different for everyone, but i've heard the w/d of tram is extra shitty bc it can happen only after a few uses so u might be in a fucked position. i personally find joy in snorting some tramadol, followed by smoking herb. and found that after a couple of days of quitting usage, it was all i could think about. but i didn't experience any of the physical dependence, just mild psychological bullshit. but for u, ur in a position where ur either gonna increase ur dosage, or decrease it. i would go with the latter if ur honestly worried. remember, long term usage is bad for both ur mind and body so try and take it easier....that is, if ur worried.


----------



## bignbrown

ive only been taking tramadol for 2-3 weeks, i usually end up going up to 400mg in a day with my prescribed dose of 20mg valium (helps with seizures i suppose), wondering if i took one extra 10mg valium i could take one more 50mg? Or is it just not worth the risk?

thanks.


----------



## mindtools

a) No one can tall you for sure.
b) For nearly everybody it's safe to take up to 400mg without benzos.
c) Benzos lower the risk of seizure.
d) Seizures in reasonable doses aren't very common. (I don't know the accual numbers)
e) Seizure is definitly one of the things you don't won't to experience. [think of the possibility of loosing teeth, brrrrr]

You have to decide for yourself. If you feel good on 400mg, don't go further.
pzdr


----------



## bignbrown

mindtools said:


> a) No one can tall you for sure.
> b) For nearly everybody it's safe to take up to 400mg without benzos.
> c) Benzos lower the risk of seizure.
> d) Seizures in reasonable doses aren't very common. (I don't know the accual numbers)
> e) Seizure is definitly one of the things you don't won't to experience. [think of the possibility of loosing teeth, brrrrr]
> 
> You have to decide for yourself. If you feel good on 400mg, don't go further.
> pzdr



nah not gonna risk it, im not getting as good effects off 400mg as before but ill just try taking a break.


----------



## Pillthrill

Am I the only one that thinks the itching from a high dose of Tramadol is WAY worse that codeine? Every one says codeine is bad...Tramadol is so much worse. I have to eat SO many Benadryl and it helps SOMETIMES.

Also does anyone know of the long term effects of Tram use? I mean yeah dependence and addiction... I've been doing it for at least 3 years without a single physical withdrawal. I'm just wondering if there is any other data out there, outside of addiction.


----------



## edgewise1

PT, you are one lucky girl not to have withdrawals and still get the effects of tram. I have been taking tram for nearly 10 years and have not expeirenced anything but the addiction/withdrawals. My yearly physical comes back clean, and the main worry I have, for the dose I take, is damage to my liver, and so far I have no problems with it. I am sorta surprised as I took norco, 10-325, for over a year and the last few months I took 15 to 20 a day and not realizing the danger of tylenol, did no CWE on them, but so far so good on my liver!


----------



## Moral Decay

did we decide it is safe to take promethazine/phenregan with tramadol?


----------



## Wings of wax

Yes, it is safe to mix the two.


----------



## Ender-

How are these little bad larrys? I'm planning on buy 180 of them. I'm tired of paying for expensive little oxycodone 30mg pills.


----------



## Moral Decay

Ender- said:


> How are these little bad larrys? I'm planning on buy 180 of them. I'm tired of paying for expensive little oxycodone 30mg pills.



They are not even comparable to oxy30s, they are pleasurable in their own way though. You should try them a few times before you buy 180. They are speedy at first but get more pleasurable the more you do them. Basically your body has to get used to the speed seratonagenic effects before you really begin to enjoy the opiate effects of tramadol. Do not take them expecting an oxycodone similar high or you will be disappointed. Take tramadol to be something other than sober, but do not expect oxy.



Free_Man** said:


> + 1 - i think people over panic a little bit when it comes to tramadol



I'm personally not in a panic, but I do know that tramadol has negative interactions with a lot of other drugs. I've gone into serotonin shock mixing tramadol with other drugs so I am a bit leary of mixing it ever since then.


----------



## Moral Decay

Have any of you lot tried Dihydrocodiene? I find it to be very similar to tramadol only slightly less stimulating, though not by much.


----------



## Ender-

Thanks for that response Decay. That will probably help a lot when I give these things a go. I was mainly going into it at an angle of it's just another way to not be sober, but I can't lie and say I wasn't expected something similar to oxys


----------



## Pharcyde

anybodt notice how hard it is to masterbate when under the influence of tramadol?


----------



## edgewise1

If you turn your hand upside down, it will feel like someone else is jacking it.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well, I sometimes have an issue getting off on tramadol. It just depends how high I am but the bf usually has issues. I usually just give up when I've had enough cause there is no way it is gonna happen with him. He doesn't make a big deal about it cause he knows it is the Tram doin it.


----------



## Pharcyde

Yeah I get this lack of sex drive but sometimes I just gotta ya know? but it takes forever


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah, the bf has been known to just give up on it on Tramadol. Poor thing.


----------



## endEMBEDA

i think i've def. gone into some sorta serotonin shock... prob 800mgs...while back when i just discovered it after ultram for a broken foot...saw 100mg pills online and...well.bad idea.  got all white/dialated pupils, passing out, cold/hot flashes, sweating like a hog....actually the more ya take em the less euphoric/opiate feel y
a get with em...def can get tolerance fairly quickly...worked great for broken foot but don't do shit for my back  but whenever  stop taking them,  just feel a little spacey but def get the "zaps"...which can last for a while depending how long they have been used for etc.


----------



## serendipitous9257

When taking tramadol, dtd is the farthest thing from my mind. Forget giving up, why bother IME ...


----------



## Moral Decay

Free_Man** said:


> what drugs did you mix the tramadol with  ?  i have heard people talk about this before. (serotonin syndrome )
> 
> i would say that taking mdma or lsd (or *any *other serotonergic / tryptaminergic ) with tramadol is not wise - all other drugs should be fine - obv you need to be careful.... and not over do it !!
> 
> its like all things *moderation*.... dont go drinking too much if your popping valium etc -  but one beer and a couple of valium can be quite relaxing and totally harmless....
> 
> im not saying that combining drugs is completely harmless
> 
> im saying that people over panic and scare each other a bit too much on here esp with regards to tramadol...
> 
> bit like someone saying im gonna take 5 T3's and then someone saying - hey man make sure you do a CWE with that !!!
> 
> its Over the Top and it makes us experienced and educated drug users ( i have been using for 16 years never once been to hospital - did a lot of shit too ) , look like a bunch of pussys - which will detract from how seriously we are taken by those who look up to us and turn to us for council
> 
> by being too paranoid we *reduce* harm reduction!!
> 
> nbd js
> 
> 
> 
> yes man i have - i fucking loved that stuff - opiate high much more powerful than tramadol i thought - but i like tramadol as its more speedy - seems that way to me anyway
> 
> dhc should be about 15-25% equiv of morphine depending on the individuals cyp-2d6 cytochrome pathway efficiency ....
> 
> its addictive as hell tho...  my doc would rather give me codeine and tramadol than dhc ....



First I just wanna say I am a very experienced drug user. I have been using drugs since 1994 and have never been admitted to a hospital due to my usage. That is not to say I have not be around people who took too much or should have gone to a hospital themselves. It is also not to say that the time I had a DXM and tramadol interaction I should not have gone to the hospital. Unfortunately for me I was at a party where no one was willing to take me nor would they let me call an ambulance. Needless to say I don't hangout there any more. 

I am not here to perpetuate fear or generate paranoia surrounding drugs, but I will seek to clarify a point even if I know the answer because that is the purpose of this site; to gain knowledge myself and share information I learn and others teach me. If I don't post about our findings how is the new member or the quiet lurker going to learn it? My thought is that if a person is using tramadol and is reading no other thread on this board then I would like to make the knowledge available on this thread as well. There will be times I may make a statement or ask a question about something I am already fairly certain about if for no other reason to share the knowledge with a concerned reader.

Ive had problems with tramadol and mdma, and another time with tramadol and DXM. 

The first instance was with DXM, I had taken tramadol a few hours before going to a party at a nightclub. At the club I purchased what I was told were good mdma tablets. Turned out to be a high dose of DXM, was very unpleasant and is the reason I purchased a reagent test kit and no longer buy pills at nightclubs or from strangers. 

The time it happened with mdma I had taken tramadol around lunchtime and assumed it was out of my system by the time i took the mdma, I also did not think it would be the same as the previous serotonin syndrome incident because that was DXM and not MDMA. Both times were extremely unpleasant; I would not wish it on my worst enemy.

I have been using DHC off and on for over 2 years. I'm on hiatus from DHC right now as I am on vicodin and percocet due to a fall from a high retaining wall. I'm looking at 2-3 months recovery time. I cant really speak to the effectiveness vs morphine but I can say that I feel great after 180mg of DHC. I find it very euphoric and mildly stimulating initially and stoning for hours after the initial euphoria wears off. Occasionally I get a bit of anxiety when it first comes on but that fades as the DHC converts to dihydromophine.

PS, sorry for the long response. I just came up on my last painkiller dose and it causes my fingers to type in a flurry of words and ideas.



Pillthrill said:


> Well, I sometimes have an issue getting off on tramadol. It just depends how high I am but the bf usually has issues. I usually just give up when I've had enough cause there is no way it is gonna happen with him. He doesn't make a big deal about it cause he knows it is the Tram doin it.




When I use tramadol I can still get off it just takes much longer then normal, but the orgasm is INCREDIBLE! The wife doesn't seem to mind, she is guaranteed several orgasms when I'm on tramadol.


----------



## ThePharmicist

I've tried Tramadol plenty. I've taken 400mgs easy, felt no real opiate effects. It seems like it's a pretty decent for pain, but it didn't get me high like I was expecting (maybe because I'm used to OC's or dope). Not my cup of tea apparently.


----------



## Pillthrill

Like I said before not everyone gets high off of it. 

I dunno guys, does anyone else seem to have the problem that Tramadol effects you so much that your significant other always knows that you are on it and that you maybe start to annoy people a bit when you are high? You're just not yourself on it at all?, or so your told.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Like I said before not everyone gets high off of it.
> 
> I dunno guys, does anyone else seem to have the problem that Tramadol effects you so much that your significant other always knows that you are on it and that you maybe start to annoy people a bit when you are high? You're just not yourself on it at all?, or so your told.


I have two separate friends who when they do it are so zonked out they suck to be around. You can have a whole conversation with them where only you talk and they stare right at you and when you are finished talking they are just sitting there jaw dropped open staring at you but don't respond as if you've said nothing at all. I dunno if it is the quantities they do or an intolerance to the drug. I really don't wanna be around either one of them on the drug unless I am on it too, and even then they kinda suck to be around.


----------



## Free_Man**

Moral Decay said:


> First I just wanna say I am a very experienced drug user. I have been using drugs since 1994 and have never been admitted to a hospital due to my usage. That is not to say I have not be around people who took too much or should have gone to a hospital themselves. It is also not to say that the time I had a DXM and tramadol interaction I should not have gone to the hospital. Unfortunately for me I was at a party where no one was willing to take me nor would they let me call an ambulance. Needless to say I don't hangout there any more.



thats cool - i agree with you that its good to share knowledge (thats why im here too - to learn and to teach). i think its a very good thing that web sites like this exist because they really do prevent harm - and prob now and then help to save lives.  Since the useage of pretty much all recreational drugs (except say alcohol , nicoteine and caffeine) is basically illegal , it is difficult for the public to gain support and advice elsewhere because of fear of legal investigation and all that may well ensue after this ; (as well as the fear that they may judged / looked down upon).



			
				 Moral Decay said:
			
		

> I am not here to perpetuate fear or generate paranoia surrounding drugs, but I will seek to clarify a point even if I know the answer because that is the purpose of this site; to gain knowledge myself and share information I learn and others teach me. If I don't post about our findings how is the new member or the quiet lurker going to learn it? My thought is that if a person is using tramadol and is reading no other thread on this board then I would like to make the knowledge available on this thread as well. There will be times I may make a statement or ask a question about something I am already fairly certain about if for no other reason to share the knowledge with a concerned reader.



Again im with you comlpetely - please bare in mind that my comments were not an attack on you directly. they werent even an attack on anyone - just an observation. Like you i am here to prevent harm and where prevention is not possible - to reduce  harm .  I was making an observation that all of us (prob myself included at some points ) sometimes go a bit over the top when it comes to talking about interactions etc and sometimes this undermines the harm reduction (as i explained in my previous post) . I do hope that you can see my point with this MD - and hope that you maybe even agree with me (at least to some extent). Still i am just one man (and capable of error) - and my opinion is one of many . but like you say - we should share and learn knowledge . so i like to have my say as much as anyone else 



			
				Moral Decay said:
			
		

> Ive had problems with tramadol and mdma, and another time with tramadol and DXM.
> 
> The first instance was with DXM, I had taken tramadol a few hours before going to a party at a nightclub. At the club I purchased what I was told were good mdma tablets. Turned out to be a high dose of DXM, was very unpleasant and is the reason I purchased a reagent test kit and no longer buy pills at nightclubs or from strangers.
> 
> The time it happened with mdma I had taken tramadol around lunchtime and assumed it was out of my system by the time i took the mdma, I also did not think it would be the same as the previous serotonin syndrome incident because that was DXM and not MDMA. Both times were extremely unpleasant; I would not wish it on my worst enemy.



i have used dxm myself - but never with tramadol . i know that tramadol has nmda antagonist properties like dxm does. ( i do notice these when i take tramadol....  )  

i actually wasnt aware that dxm is a SRI  (i just checked on wiki  )
thank you for teaching me that man. 

I'm sorry that you have had serotonin syndrome . that cant have ben very nice. never had it myself . even though i used to take citalopram and ecstasy... i think i have been incredibly lucky in my life. its important for me to remember that just because nothing has happend to me serotonin syndrome wise , or seizure wise - or near death wise -  it does not mean that it wont. 
And i also must remember that peoples' comments on their fears of these thigns happening to themselves and others - are still very valid.

like i said , what i say is merely an observation , i do think it was a valid point (even though i did waffle on a bit , invariably i always do when it comes to psycho active substances - because they fascinate me so much... )



			
				Moral Decay said:
			
		

> I have been using DHC off and on for over 2 years. I'm on hiatus from DHC right now as I am on vicodin and percocet due to a fall from a high retaining wall. I'm looking at 2-3 months recovery time. I cant really speak to the effectiveness vs morphine but I can say that I feel great after 180mg of DHC. I find it very euphoric and mildly stimulating initially and stoning for hours after the initial euphoria wears off. Occasionally I get a bit of anxiety when it first comes on but that fades as the DHC converts to dihydromophine.



i used to find dhc incredibly euphoric . i got pretty hooked on the stuff.
when one of my previous doctors was reviewing my medication he was like "hmmm yes - now the dihydrocodeine (he looked me in the eye) , these are the ones that your going to *like*"   then he took me off them and gave me tramadol instead.... 


its good talking to you about meds MD - peace out man


----------



## Moral Decay

Free_Man** said:


> thats cool - i agree with you that its good to share knowledge (thats why im here too - to learn and to teach). i think its a very good thing that web sites like this exist because they really do prevent harm - and prob now and then help to save lives.  Since the useage of pretty much all recreational drugs (except say alcohol , nicoteine and caffeine) is basically illegal , it is difficult for the public to gain support and advice elsewhere because of fear of legal investigation and all that may well ensue after this ; (as well as the fear that they may judged / looked down upon).
> 
> 
> 
> Again im with you comlpetely - please bare in mind that my comments were not an attack on you directly. they werent even an attack on anyone - just an observation. Like you i am here to prevent harm and where prevention is not possible - to reduce  harm .  I was making an observation that all of us (prob myself included at some points ) sometimes go a bit over the top when it comes to talking about interactions etc and sometimes this undermines the harm reduction (as i explained in my previous post) . I do hope that you can see my point with this MD - and hope that you maybe even agree with me (at least to some extent). Still i am just one man (and capable of error) - and my opinion is one of many . but like you say - we should share and learn knowledge . so i like to have my say as much as anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> i have used dxm myself - but never with tramadol . i know that tramadol has nmda antagonist properties like dxm does. ( i do notice these when i take tramadol....  )
> 
> i actually wasnt aware that dxm is a SRI  (i just checked on wiki  )
> thank you for teaching me that man.
> 
> I'm sorry that you have had serotonin syndrome . that cant have ben very nice. never had it myself . even though i used to take citalopram and ecstasy... i think i have been incredibly lucky in my life. its important for me to remember that just because nothing has happend to me serotonin syndrome wise , or seizure wise - or near death wise - that it does not mean that it wont , or that what people say when they worry about these things is invalid.
> 
> like i said , what i say is merely an observation , i do think it was a valid point (even though i did waffle on a bit , invariably i always do when it comes to psycho active substances - because they fascinate me so much...
> 
> 
> 
> i used to find dhc incredibly euphoric . i got pretty hooked on the stuff.
> when one of my previous doctors was reviewing my medication he was like "hmmm yes - now the dihydrocodeine (he looked me in the eye) , these are the ones that your going to *like*"   then he took me off them and gave me tramadol instead....
> 
> 
> its good talking to you about meds MD - peace out man



I do agree that fear seems to be perpetuated, I felt as though you were referring to me specifically because it followed my statement. I do not take offense, though my post might have made it sound I did, I just felt the need to explain myself. I look forward to talking with you and other in this thread/forum and am glad to say it is one of the more enjoyable parts of my day to day life. I am also glad you were able to learn from one of my mistakes, that is after all why we are here.


----------



## Free_Man**

Moral Decay said:


> I do agree that fear seems to be perpetuated, I felt as though you were referring to me specifically because it followed my statement. I do not take offense, though my post might have made it sound I did, I just felt the need to explain myself. I look forward to talking with you and other in this thread/forum and am glad to say it is one of the more enjoyable parts of my day to day life. I am also glad you were able to learn from one of my mistakes, that is after all why we are here.



im glad no offence is taken ( i apologise if i have been a moody git in the past as well man)  

and yeah exactly thats why we are here to learn from each other

- will catch you soon no doubt 

peace out


----------



## zolton

i take tramadol every day, and i've never mixed it (intentionally) with mdma for fear of serotonin syndrome. it has warnings on the info that comes with the pills not to mix it with any ssri, and especially mdma. 

my only experience with the combo was when i was helping my friend fill capsules with some "pure" and i got a tidbit on my finger and licked it off, just to taste it. the rest of the night i felt horribly strange, and i still cant believe that tiny little bit caused such a bad feeling, but i definately dont want to mix them.. i had done tramadol and bupe all day beforehand..

and also this maybe off topic but does anyone know if mixing bupe and mdma is ok? i have to take tram everyday or i withdraw horribly, so i cant try mdma. but if i could take only bupe for a couple days then i could do some..(if it mixed ok) does anyone know for sure? thanks


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Zoloft and tramadol, that's just asking for serotonin overload.

Make your pre-seizure head zaps go away by pulling the full seizure, that's what you just said to us.


----------



## Free_Man**

zolton said:


> i take tramadol every day, and i've never mixed it (intentionally) with mdma for fear of serotonin syndrome. it has warnings on the info that comes with the pills not to mix it with any ssri, and especially mdma.
> 
> my only experience with the combo was when i was helping my friend fill capsules with some "pure" and i got a tidbit on my finger and licked it off, just to taste it. the rest of the night i felt horribly strange, and i still cant believe that tiny little bit caused such a bad feeling, but i definately dont want to mix them.. i had done tramadol and bupe all day beforehand..
> 
> and also this maybe off topic but does anyone know if mixing bupe and mdma is ok? i have to take tram everyday or i withdraw horribly, so i cant try mdma. but if i could take only bupe for a couple days then i could do some..(if it mixed ok) does anyone know for sure? thanks



hmmm im not sure about this one - im gonna ask my friend captain heroin about this -  i will get back to you

from what i can find out so far - bupe does not have any serotonin or noradrenalin(nor-epinephrine) actions .......  but i want to check this out more before giving advice.....

until someone comes back to you on this - i would suggest holding fire

also bare in mind the half life of tramadol - make sure its totally out of your system before you even consider taking mdma ..... (im not sure 2 days would be long enough man - id be tempted to leave it a week - and im not one to over worry about tramadol [ check out my prev posts in this thread]  )

ill get back to you soon   ... any of you other guys got some input on this  ?   moral  ? 

peace



Blacklighter said:


> I take trammies a couple of times a week. Usually no more than 400-500 mgs for the day. I get a nice opiate buzz and a definite mood lift/antidepressant effect. If I take it more than 3-4 days in a row tolerance kicks in. I also get weird head zaps if I go more than a few days in a row and than stop. If you ever get these head zaps 25mg of zoloft makes them disappear right away.





			
				Psychadelic Jay said:
			
		

> Zoloft and tramadol, that's just asking for serotonin overload.
> 
> Make your pre-seizure head zaps go away by pulling the full seizure, that's what you just said to us.




hmmmm ,  well those zaps you are talking about black-lighter are a result of serotonin levels *reducing* i believe -  im not sure i would call them pre-seizure zaps ( Psychadelic Jay)   .. i think pre-seizure symptoms would probably be as a result of an increase in serotonin ...

still i do think Psychadelic Jay has a good point here - i mean - most responsible users try to avoid taking SSRI's or other serotonin "increasing" drugs (re-uptake inhibtors or releasing agents) with tramadol (or even a day or two after tramadol)  cause as we all know there *is* a seizure risk with tramadol. the risk is prob not as high as some might think but it is a real risk....  

im not sure that take an antidepressant to counter tramadol / serotonin reducing zaps is a good idea.. i think the half life of most of these anti-deprassants is pretty big.... what if it hasnt worn off by the time you take your next trammy dose ?

i do not think this is a good piece of harm reducing input Black-lighter. your probably gonna get a fair few insults as a result of posting it

you might even want to consider deleting your post....

peace out


----------



## lazygit

rpm said:


> I would imagine that as it is a seratonin releasing agent, not just an 5HT receptor agonist that you might have to wait some time. I don't get the feeling that it depletes my seratonin as much as MDMA (less comedown), but probably give it 5 days at least.
> 
> When you say it's a bitch that  it interacts with every other fun drug, what do you mean - cross tollerance? For everything bar MDMA and perhaps ephedrine, you should be fine after a day or two.
> 
> In therms of interactions, I have been interested in trying some combos - I was thinking mushrooms and tramadol (increased seratononin might be nice), or perhaps MDMA and a dose of tramadol as the MDMA is wearing off (might bring back the high a bit - don't know about droping at the same time, not to fond of seratonin syndrome). I've tried tramadol on the tail end of some mushrooms but didn't really do much - all those receptors must have been cowering from the pscylocibin.
> 
> Has anyone else had any experiences of combos with this drug.



Not really cross tolerance but the need to abstain for such a long period to fully get the effects of MDMA etc. 

Also after taking MDMA and waiting atleast 24 hours I can barley feel the tram, leaving me in tram WD and a nasty comedown.  

I'd really avoid serotonergics and dopaminergics (especially) for atleast 24 hours after tram...basically any stims or psyches.

Your suggestions of taking tram after MDMA, is asking for serious trouble imo.

Stick to combos like tram + benzos, tram + a little booz, tram and weed, even then tread carefully and know your limits.


----------



## Free_Man**

lazygit said:


> I'd really avoid serotonergics and dopaminergics (especially) for atleast 24 hours after tram...basically any stims or psyches.



surely you mean its most important to avoid serotonergics?  (since thats what tramadol is)


----------



## lazygit

Free_Man** said:


> surely you mean its most important to avoid serotonergics?  (since thats what tramadol is)



Yes lol, im pretty faded

Wasn't that what I said anyway? lol

"avoid serotonergics and dopaminergics after tram for atleast 24 hrs"


----------



## Free_Man**

lazygit said:


> Yes lol, im pretty faded
> 
> Wasn't that what I said anyway? lol
> 
> "avoid serotonergics and dopaminergics after tram for atleast 24 hrs"





			
				lazygit said:
			
		

> I'd really avoid serotonergics and *dopaminergics (especially) *for atleast 24 hours after tram...basically any stims or psyches.





lol , no worries well you said dopaminergics(especially) rather than serotonergics(especially)  like i have highlighted above. no big deal 

where abouts in UK you from anyway man  ?

pm me if ya like

peace out


----------



## Moral Decay

Free_Man** said:


> hmmm im not sure about this one - im gonna ask my friend captain heroin about this -  i will get back to you
> 
> from what i can find out so far - bupe does not have any serotonin or noradrenalin(nor-epinephrine) actions .......  but i want to check this out more before giving advice.....
> 
> until someone comes back to you on this - i would suggest holding fire
> 
> also bare in mind the half life of tramadol - make sure its totally out of your system before you even consider taking mdma ..... (im not sure 2 days would be long enough man - id be tempted to leave it a week - and im not one to over worry about tramadol [ check out my prev posts in this thread]  )
> 
> ill get back to you soon   ... any of you other guys got some input on this  ?   moral  ?
> 
> peace



If I recall correctly the half life of the parent drug tramadol is 5-7 hours, and the half-life of the metabolite (and most active compound) O-Desmethyltramadol is approximately 9 hours giving tramadol a 14-16 hour half-life. Depending on the dose taken it could take a very long time to leave the body completely. 

I personally have taken mdma 24-32 hours after consuming 200mg of tramadol and been fine. Now I'm not saying this will be the case for everyone but this was my expereince. Also I have taken tramadol with in 12 hours of mdma(that is AFTER the MDMA) and not had problems. Again that is not to say it is totally safe, just that I have not had problems taking tramadol so soon after MDMA. I'm guessing this is due to the main action of mdma flooding the brain with serotonin soon after ingestion and my serotonin levels decreasing prior to consuming the tramadol, but that would just be a guess as I do not know for sure. I have as indicated in previous posts had problems taking MDMA soon after tramadol.


----------



## zolton

thanks for the advice. im still unsure whether or not ill try to go with bupe for a while so i can take some mdma... im thinking id probably wait at least a good week just to be safe, but i really dont think i could go that long without tram. ive taken it everyday for a couple years now and i might just take it for the rest of my life..lol i think i may just leave mdma as a drug i wont ever try. ive had enough experimentation with other drugs anyway, and ill choose to stick with tram and the occasional bupe or opiate.
by the way, someone said mixing tram with a little alcohol is good, and for many people it is, but for some it is very bad.
the first time i took tram i thought it was weak (as i was used to OC) and took 350 mgs, then drank 3 beers, and had one of the worst experiences of my life. i got cold sweats, i turned as white as a ghost, my sight was all blurry and i couldnt see straight, i had to force myself to breath and kept having these twitching fits. long story short it scared me to death and i thought i was definately going to have a seizure or die all night. i still think i got lucky that night and im still alive. 
i haven't had a sip of alcohol since. 
so people, please be very careful when drinking on tram, bupe, or anything for that matter, its just not worth it.


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

I take Effexor ER (Pristiq) plus Tramadol - was told that should be ok by my psychiatrist, have others have issues with this? I know there is serotonin syndrome potential but haven't had that. I do wake up with bad headaches sometimes.

Also - what is the take on Tramadol + Hydro/Oxy? Does it potentiate or diminish the effects of "real" opiates? Thanks.


----------



## misterpicky

I actually took some tramadol last night. Looked it up on wiki and saw that it could give euphoric effects. However, I fell asleep waiting to feel anything, and I only took 100mg. Next day I was throwing up and nauseous. I hate it. Im still a little dizzy.


----------



## edgewise1

Tramadol works well for some and does nothing for others. When it works for you then you understand what all the fuss is about. Good stuff for me!  

I have found that tramadol literally "kills" other opiates for me. Others claim that tram potetiates other narcotics, so it goes both ways!


----------



## Moral Decay

zolton said:


> thanks for the advice. im still unsure whether or not ill try to go with bupe for a while so i can take some mdma... im thinking id probably wait at least a good week just to be safe, but i really dont think i could go that long without tram. ive taken it everyday for a couple years now and i might just take it for the rest of my life..lol i think i may just leave mdma as a drug i wont ever try. ive had enough experimentation with other drugs anyway, and ill choose to stick with tram and the occasional bupe or opiate.
> by the way, someone said mixing tram with a little alcohol is good, and for many people it is, but for some it is very bad.
> the first time i took tram i thought it was weak (as i was used to OC) and took 350 mgs, then drank 3 beers, and had one of the worst experiences of my life. i got cold sweats, i turned as white as a ghost, my sight was all blurry and i couldnt see straight, i had to force myself to breath and kept having these twitching fits. long story short it scared me to death and i thought i was definately going to have a seizure or die all night. i still think i got lucky that night and im still alive.
> i haven't had a sip of alcohol since.
> so people, please be very careful when drinking on tram, bupe, or anything for that matter, its just not worth it.



The one time I drank on tramadol I had gone to a winery for a wedding with my wife, the day we were leaving we went to a wine tasting, I probably drank about two full glasses worth of wine spread over about 6 tasted wines(I realize your supposed to spit the wine out but I find that to be wasteful LOL). I felt fantastic for about 30 minutes then I felt very anxious and my heart was beating irregularly, I too had to focus on breathing and didn't think I would make it through the night. I have friends who drink hard liquor on it regularly but I just can't do it, I felt terrible for days after.



FunkyDrummer75 said:


> I take Effexor ER (Pristiq) plus Tramadol - was told that should be ok by my psychiatrist, have others have issues with this? I know there is serotonin syndrome potential but haven't had that. I do wake up with bad headaches sometimes.



I would think if your psych told you it is safe you should be ok, but you might wanna call the pharmacy you get your script filled at and ask them if there is an interaction. Anytime I get a new medicine I always ask the pharmacist if it will interact with any other medicines I am taking, even ones I am not prescribed simply because they do not keep track of every medication you are using, they have no way of knowing if you get other prescribed at different pharmacies.

As for the headaches, I would not be too concerned with these as long as they are not every day. When I am using tramadol I wake up with headaches often and usually can not start the day until I have had my morning dose of tramadol because of the headache. I think that this is just a common tramadol hangover effect even from low doses. My wife has tried tramadol a few times but decided not to continue using it because she didn't like the headaches she got the next day. I find that any headaches I get from tramadol can either be cured by taking more tramadol (if it has worn off) or by taking 200-300mg of ibuprofen (if I am still under the effects of the tramadol).


----------



## Blacklighter

Thanks for the feedback Free_Man.  Had no idea the small dose of an SSRI a couple of days after  tramadol use could be contraindicated. Also, the head zaps that I got, on a couple of occasions, were not that bad. Would only last a couple of days on their own. Again, thanks all for the constructive feedback. Would never want to post something that could be harmful and stupid.


----------



## shruuuuuuuuzzz

*wow,*

wow so tramodol can be bought pretty much anywhere in the states at any pharmcy CVS walgreens drug store?? didnt know that.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^Oh yeah, man.






You just need a prescription...


----------



## nekointheclouds

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^Oh yeah, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need a prescription...




Damn it, there's always a catch! lol

But it is legal in Mexico with out a prescription, that's how I first tried it. My dad got a bottle, but it made him kinda sick(like it do) But It was great for me. No sickness and nice mild euphoria. I'm actually gonna see if my dad will get me some more next time they go(they go on cruises alot)


----------



## DustnRoses

I'm almost certain that I experienced these brain zaps a few days ago...I'd been taking tram on and off for about a week, using heroin on days between use...the most I ever had at one time was 200 mg. I might have 400-500 mg throughout the day, but use was spaced out. This time, I took 300 mg all at once...about an hour later, I got that nervous spacey feeling, as they were starting to take affect. Soon after this I felt very uncomfortable, almost twitching, and then I had these overwhelming feelings like I was being shocked, or falling asleep and waking up really fast from a dream where you're falling off a cliff...that's really the best way I can describe it...

Also, has anyone experienced grinding your teeth while on trams? I sometimes catch myself doing it, and try to stop but it's almost uncontrollable...not so much grinding, but pressing my molars together...I don't know, it's very strange.


----------



## nekointheclouds

When I first started taking Trams, It was very very stimulating. I couldnt fall asleep all night, and I'm pretty sure I had some mild teeth grinding going. As I took it more, I still got some mild stimulation, but not as much, and no more teeth grinding. But Trams are very good for plugging apparently, very high anal bio availability.


----------



## Pillthrill

Right now the Tramadol is not workin for me. My heart rate is up at a uncomfortable level, my muscles feel tense and I feel edgy. I have no benzos or muscle relaxers to take the edge off and I'm starting to get one of those famous Tramadol headaches. 
Anyone find a good fix for those?


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Right now the Tramadol is not workin for me. My heart rate is up at a uncomfortable level, my muscles feel tense and I feel edgy. I have no benzos or muscle relaxers to take the edge off and I'm starting to get one of those famous Tramadol headaches.
> Anyone find a good fix for those?



you mean you have a headache induced by tramadol or a headache from not taking tramadol?

I always found the best cure for tramadol induced headaches, that is ones while still on tramadol to be wiped out by about 3-4 over teh counter ibuprofen tablets. which is 600-800mg of ibuprofen (motrin, advil). It's basically a tension headache when I get them, feels like its in my temples or back of my neck/head.


----------



## Pillthrill

yup, that tramadol induced headaches, which is about as bad as the headaches I'm supposed to take the tramadol for. 
I took some naproxen which is like super changed ibupofen that they were trying to treat my tension headaches with as well and it didn't help a whole lot


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> yup, that tramadol induced headaches, which is about as bad as the headaches I'm supposed to take the tramadol for.
> I took some naproxen which is like super changed ibupofen that they were trying to treat my tension headaches with as well and it didn't help a whole lot



I'm tellin you just take ibuprofen. try about 600mg and call me in teh morning,


----------



## hedspan

taken them for a long time, prescribed for pain. Occasionally stop taking them, never had any withdrawal symptoms. No noticeable tolerance either. I read that tram can be given to liver disease patients because of the way it is metabolized = no harm to liver, but I would like to know more about that.


----------



## edgewise1

I second the ibuprofen suggestion.


----------



## zolton

im often constipated from tram everyday, even though i take stool softeners and lots of fiber. 
this happened a few months ago as well, but.... 
yesterday a took a really big, hard dump and i felt the tear. i wiped my ass and lots of blood was on the paper, lots of blood on the shit. it happened again this morning. i looked up anal "fissions?" and it didnt sound too serious, but, do you guys think i should really be concerned? i mean, i really hate going to the doctor, especially for them to examine my asshole, but on the otherhand, it would be worth it if this was really serious...
has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## DustnRoses

Oh man I feel for ya...opiate induced constipation is the worst. I would definitely go to the doctor...just swallow your pride or whatever and go...it's not worth it if it really is something serious. What happened to you is like one of my biggest fears, and I'm always finding myself in the predicament of, "Oh, it's been 5 days since I last took a shit, and I'm probably not going today, tomorrow, or the next day...". I once went two weeks without going due to heroin...I had to use an enema. As uncomfortable it is, it really is the best way...


----------



## zolton

ive thought a lot about it... its just that what i read about on the www made it seem quite common and not serious.. i mean this happened to me before and it just healed after a while i guess.. id hate to have to get a colonoscopy and all that.. i just dont know. ha my record is two weeks as well.. not healthy. id like to hear from someone who also had this happen to them.


----------



## deaf eye

my brother is like why would anyone want to do that shit ?
he got real sick one time throwing up till its just bile

the second time he was restless and couldnt sleep and was just chock full of anxiety
he never touched it again

i wish i would of followed his lead
cuz i pitched a violent fit that scared the shit out of him
i was on 250 mg's 
i tried running thru his wall thank god i ran into his solid body guitar
and not his cigar box or a fragile acoustic
\


----------



## Moral Decay

zolton said:


> ive thought a lot about it... its just that what i read about on the www made it seem quite common and not serious.. i mean this happened to me before and it just healed after a while i guess.. id hate to have to get a colonoscopy and all that.. i just dont know. ha my record is two weeks as well.. not healthy. id like to hear from someone who also had this happen to them.



I have had some pretty dry craps (from harder traditional opiates) that scratch the inside of my intestines or anus and cause bleeding, It's not really a problem unless you don't stop bleeding. As long as it stops occurring after a few craps. Whenever it happens to me it will eventually stop happening.

Rather then a stool softener or an enema you should get a Magnesium citrate laxative. It is sold at pharmacies with the laxatives and is a small bottle of liquid (about 12 ounces) comes in lemon or cherry flavor. Drink the whole thing and you will be shitting soft poo in about 6 hours or liquid in about 10. It doesn't hurt your stomach and is a great way of emptying you bowels. Drink the whole thing then drink at least 8 ounces of water.


----------



## Free_Man**

Moral Decay said:


> I have had some pretty dry craps (from harder traditional opiates) that scratch the inside of my intestines or anus and cause bleeding, It's not really a problem unless you don't stop bleeding. As long as it stops occurring after a few craps. Whenever it happens to me it will eventually stop happening.
> 
> Rather then a stool softener or an enema you should get a Magnesium citrate laxative. It is sold at pharmacies with the laxatives and is a small bottle of liquid (about 12 ounces) comes in lemon or cherry flavor. Drink the whole thing and you will be shitting soft poo in about 6 hours or liquid in about 10. It doesn't hurt your stomach and is a great way of emptying you bowels. Drink the whole thing then drink at least 8 ounces of water.



sounds like good shit  (pun intended  )


----------



## nekointheclouds

Free_Man** said:


> sounds like good shit  (pun intended  )



hahahaha.

I have mild constipation anyways, so after a weekend of opiate use, I always make sure I am taking in LOTS of fiber. I also keep tea with senna in it, so when I am feeling stopped up, that always does the trick for me.

Unfortunately the first poop after going without one for awhile can be painful. I have wiped and found blood there before. But like others said, its not a big deal unless it KEEPS bleeding. I mean, if you are getting bloody undies, you might want to get it checked out. It will most likely heal up, but you dont want to get an infection in your bum.


----------



## edgewise1

Just be sure when the doctor is checking  out your asshole, and you feel some penetration, that the doc don't have both hands on your shoulders!


----------



## Free_Man**

edgewise1 said:


> Just be sure when the doctor is checking  out your asshole, and you feel some penetration, that the doc don't have both hands on your shoulders!



LOL

yeah right ....

"here Doc are you sure your supposed to be sticking your dick up my ass like????"

*laughing here"


----------



## Deluded

zolton said:


> ive thought a lot about it... its just that what i read about on the www made it seem quite common and not serious.. i mean this happened to me before and it just healed after a while i guess.. id hate to have to get a colonoscopy and all that.. i just dont know. ha my record is two weeks as well.. not healthy. id like to hear from someone who also had this happen to them.



This happened to me a couple years back. It scared the ever living shit out of me. I was sitting on the toilet dropping a big brown submarine, and it hurt so fucking bad I thought it was coming out sideways. It hurt so bad, I jumped off the flushg to stop, then I felt a tear, and a big THUMP!. Well, it just kept coming and the piece of shit fell on the bathroom floor. The shit was lying in a puddle of blood, and coated in bright red blood. 

It took about two weeks for my ass to heal. I reduced dosage. It wasn't from tramadol but Dilaudid, same problem though. I think this is arguably the worst side-effect of opiate use for many.

Your body doesn't digest fibre, so eating fibre just makes for more shit to backlog, so I quit eating fibre. All I do now is make sure I fill my 600ml water bottle atleast 6 times per day. It takes a while to get used to if your not a big water drinker. I wasn't. Now all the sudden I find myself drinking 8-10 bottles of water per day. I havent been constipated for some time. If I start to notice that its been say, 2=3 days since I shit, then I start shooting 10cc's of water up my ass three times per day. The terd absorbs it, and it softens it up alot. After 2 days, what was a hard terd comes out like something that resembles meaty spaghetti sauce, but brown of course.

Seriously, dont take stool softeners everyday. My girlfriends uncle did that when he was a heroin addict. He took senoket or whatever for 7 years straight, Now he can't shit without it! Changing your diet is the most safe, and effective way.  This can actually become quite a problem if it is left to go on. You will keep tearing and tearing your ass, until it is all scar tissue, and then need an operation just so you can shit on your own again. DRINK LOTS OF WATER!!!!!


----------



## nath6023

*Dont like seizures*

I just took 14 50mg caps. I normally do about 800mg codeine per night. Hope i don't have a seizure on this shit. Feel ok now, it's been about 1:45min since i dosed. Has anyone had bad effects on this? I'm only 50KG but don't pay much attention to ld50's as they're tested on rats etc and multiplied. I must say this shits on mdma for that side of things, I need4 good pills to even feel a bit of jaw lock.  Feel ok for now..... will post in one hour.... if i'm not seized up.
I had bad seizures withdrawing from 30mg xanax per day. Fucked me up bad when i was driving.:


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

This may not be the drug for you if you already have a low threshold.


----------



## Moral Decay

nath6023 said:


> I just took 14 50mg caps. I normally do about 800mg codeine per night. Hope i don't have a seizure on this shit. Feel ok now, it's been about 1:45min since i dosed. Has anyone had bad effects on this? I'm only 50KG but don't pay much attention to ld50's as they're tested on rats etc and multiplied. I must say this shits on mdma for that side of things, I need4 good pills to even feel a bit of jaw lock.  Feel ok for now..... will post in one hour.... if i'm not seized up.
> I had bad seizures withdrawing from 30mg xanax per day. Fucked me up bad when i was driving.:



do you have experience with this drug and take 700mg because you know you can handle it or what? Because 400mg puts you in the sever risk range, What you have done here by being naive to this drug and taking 700mg is extremely foolish. If you do seize you wont even know. Usually people are not aware they have seized up, they come too thinking they passed out. I have seen his repeatedly in people with epilepsy or tramadol overdose.

*a WARNING to anyone reading this site who are not sure or are new to tramadol; this is an extremely foolish dose for a new user of this drug and should not be repeated by anyone let alone someone new to this drug.*


----------



## nath6023

Thanks for your concern. I'm fine now, was a little bit on mdma/mild speed high, didn't have much weed to melow me, i do think it's not as good as codeine but is ok for work and to stay alert. Over all i got bout 3 hours sleep. And i am foolish with drugs because all the crap said is unfounded or speculation. I have a great production of cyp2d6 and thats why i dose with 1 g codeine. Prob 800mg after extraction. Took 14 pills on an empty stomach, spewed a few times and no seizures, and i do know when i have a seizure because they make me angry and my muscles hurt, plus i yell when i get the first zap. Now i don't fear tramadol and didn't waste my pills by "taking it easy". I don't fear death or an o/d because i've been there and like the peace. No relation between xanax seizures and tramadol. I had about 10 at 10min each on xanax wich i think is a sould stealing drug. Thanks for your care and support. Peace.


----------



## i are spectre

Ok, I finally read every single post in this thread.  First off, it is "a lot", not "alot". =)  Ive been taking tramadol for several months now and it does wonders for my back pain.  I jumped off a 65-75ft waterfall, headed for a shallow, underwater shelf, and bombed it with my ass.  Consequences were a compressed t11 vertebrate, and some disc compression above and below the t11.

I've been in pain for years and have quite an addictive personality, so I decided to try tramadol, I had it before for a broken foot and it worked well.  Let me tell you, it does wonders for my back pain (also seeing chiropractors), and a great mood lift.

I have always been depressed when I hit my teen years, so obviously the SSRI and SNRI is going to make me feel great.  I have never gone above 400mg a day until this morning.  I took more than that, which is dangerous.  I took 1mg of alprazolam and 10mg of diazepam with it.  So far it seems that taking low doses is just the same (ceiling effect maybe?), I feel like I wasted a lot, lesson learned.

Also, bupe is safe to take before, during, or after tramadol.  I have done it several times and it is mentioned in the bupe mega thread, too.  I must prepare for work, but for me, tramadol is perfect for (depression, anxiety, and lower-mid chronic back pain).  I can even get high off it!  Bummer for those who can't.  Be back later.


----------



## mindtools

When taking alot (  ) of Tramadol you should space the doses or use extended release version. I miss Tramal...


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

"Alot" is a town in India. "A lot" is "very much".

I wish you well on your journey to correct grammar.


----------



## Alprazolam8129

*Tramadol max.*

no his does not belong in the tramadol megathreads he ends of mega threads are barely read an i think there unorganized and supid but anyway is the max 400mg of tramadol then if you take another your in the chance of a seizure or is 400 a chance of a seziure? im really high right now on weed vickes and perks so does that mean any danger with jus taking up to 400 mg?


----------



## Pillthrill

It is really hard to answer this when there isn't punctuation and other things necessary to communicate on the internet. You may be too high at the moment to do that. 

If I TRY to make something of it are you saying that you are already high on these other drugs and wonder if ANY Tram is going to cause a seizure? 
Yes...
Other drugs lower the seizure threshold (meaning you are MORE likely to have a seizure). A benzo or perhaps the right anti seizure medication can help prevent a seizure but nothing is 100% fool proof.


----------



## i are spectre

haha, well it makes us english speaking people look ignorant.  "tomarrow", get your "there, their, and they're" right, too, people! 

anyway i took a lot of tramadol this morning around 10am, its after midnight and it's starting to wear off.  didn't feel much different if i were to space it out.  seemed like a waste to me.  tomorrow i shall take 100 or 150mg's of tramadol, then bupe it out for a while and get my tolerance down a bit for a couple reasons.  one is that i'm running somewhat low and my tolerance is just a bit high, and the other is im afraid it will be scheduled soon and hard to obtain unless i see a local physician.  back is starting to hurt again =\

i enjoy it because it lasts so long, compared to other, higher affinity, mu agonists that require me to redose to frequently.  i'm not a friend of the peaks and valleys these days.  i'd rather have 10mg of methadone, a bit of tramadol, or even some propoxyphene instead of taking a norco/vic/perc every 2 hours for my back pain.

(and yes, i understand the irony that i do not capitalize anything, but i think it looks sexy)


----------



## DeLee

YES, I always add a benzo like Clonazepam or Diazepam when I do high doses of Tramadol ( 500-1000mg )
Just to be more "secure", never had any seizures this far.

I have taken high doses of Tram without benzos too, like 800mg Tram.


----------



## NCUK

why?
ultram never got me high in the least bit, ive also heard tram. has over 1000 times less euphoria,  resperatory depression,  basicly the good effects people take opiates in the first place. why take such a large dose of a drug that in the end may cause u serious harm.. ie siezures and all that good stuff. the euphoria u r feeling is pure placebo 


                                          TRAMADOL HCL = POO


----------



## Pillthrill

^opinion. As I have said time and time again you have to have the correct enzymes to get high from Tram. If you don't you don't get high, if you do it likely will be a very interesting experience.


----------



## Violenza666

Take a benzo, but you might just be high enough.. perhaps skip more tram and smoke more weed.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

This belongs in the tramadol mega thread


----------



## Free_Man**

NCUK said:


> why?
> ultram never got me high in the least bit, ive also heard tram. has over 1000 times less euphoria,  resperatory depression,  basicly the good effects people take opiates in the first place. why take such a large dose of a drug that in the end may cause u serious harm.. ie siezures and all that good stuff. the euphoria u r feeling is pure placebo
> 
> 
> TRAMADOL HCL = POO



this is a very narrow minded post

tramadol makes me as high as hell , especially if i havent taken anything else

i get an opiate high along with a speedy high (like i was on speed and morphine)

its true that not everyone gets this kind of reaction

ncuk - if you think we are just making this up or that its placebo then your a fucking tool

nbd js


----------



## mindtools

No, it's not fucking placebo. Tramadol FTW.


----------



## i are spectre

of course not, there are 34 pages dedicated to this drug at least.  not to mention all the other threads across the world 

i don't think it's all about a placebo or garbage pill.  maybe to some, but others, obviously not.


----------



## edgewise1

NCUK said:


> why?
> ultram never got me high in the least bit, ive also heard tram. has over 1000 times less euphoria,  resperatory depression,  basicly the good effects people take opiates in the first place. why take such a large dose of a drug that in the end may cause u serious harm.. ie siezures and all that good stuff. the euphoria u r feeling is pure placebo
> 
> 
> TRAMADOL HCL = POO



WRONG!  Just because YOU get no effects does not mean others get no effects. You must be one of the unfortunates that do not produce the enzyme to make tramadol work to it's fullest effect. Of course it only takes a few minutes reading to discover that information.....


----------



## i are spectre

we should not bother responding to these types of posts.  it only makes it harder to read through this thread.  there were probably 2 or 3 pages in here, collectively, regarding this issue.  can we ignore it and continue our tramadol discussion as normal?

on that note, today i took 150mg of tramadol when i woke up.  when i wake up, every day, i am depressed, and do not want to do anything.  sure, i have cravings to pop norcos or some other opiate/opioid, but all in all i just feel like a depressed piece of crap!  i'm sure most of this is due to my recent addiction to benzos, which i am slowly tapering off of, along with perhaps a tramadol addiction.

to me, tramadol is a fantastic antidepressant, and it helps my back pain.  when i took the 150mg of tramadol, within 15-20 minutes i felt normal, even better than normal!  whereas yesterday, i took a very high amount, above the risk of seizure (which, again, is 400mg throughout a 24 hour period).  i found it to be a complete waste other than the fact that it lasted over 12 hours (analgesic, antidepressant).

either way, i could have just woke up and taken 150mg like i did today and maybe redose that once or twice, if i even need to.  i just wanted to throw in my experience of a massive, dangerous, tramadol dose.  it didn't work for me.  keep in mind that i consumed a hefty amount of benzos including clonazepam, diazepam, AND alprazolam.  this is not normal for me, i just didnt want to have a seizure and investigate high doses of it.

as for the people complaining about constipation, drink water.  drink more water then.  after you drank all that water, why don't you go sit down, and drink some water.  when you're finished with that, have a drink of water.  you get the idea, it will make a huge difference, whether it be tramadol, poppy tea, heroin (no experience firsthand), methadone, or whatever.

but please, to anyone who reads this thread and decides to complain/rant about how tramadol is garbage/etc without good advice or any type of significant contribution to the thread, why don't you post something helpful somewhere else.


----------



## edgewise1

I agree that not responding would probably be the best thing to do. My problem though is when I see shit like "tramadol doesn't work" or "tramadol can't get you high, its a placebo" I just have to respond with the facts, facts that are indeed available HERE with just a few minutes readng. I can't believe the number of people who respond to this thread in a negative way, who apparently have not bothered to read anything on this thread. Tramadol definately works on me and has for the past 10 years, with some hydro/oxy time thrown in. My tolerance is sky high but I still get great affects so I will continue. Fact of the matter is that I prefer tramadol over hydro and oxy. I like the mood lift and the small amount of euphoria it has due to its extended time.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

A lot of people do not understand, as I didn't at first.
If your tolerance to opiates are higher than max codeine level, then without potentation, it is very hard to get high on less than 400mgs of tramadol. Your liver enzymes are depleted from another opiate/opioid that converts just like tramadol to a stronger drug, leaving little to no tramadol being converted to O-desmethyltramadol, which is what is sought after.

Now, if I had 300mg of tramadol, I would not get high for the life of me.

People like me would need an enzyme inducer, not a blocker.

Anti-histamines (blocker) cut out these enzymes as well. These will not help you in the slightest bit if you are trying to potentate any opiate/opioid that has *little or no action in it's parent form.*
Taken too soon after, and they can slow conversion to a crawl or stop altogether.

*So, with the right knowledge and tools, there is no excuse not to get high on tramadol.*


----------



## i are spectre

today i took about 2mg of bupe instead of taking tramadol.  when i first woke up i took 150mg and then the bupe right after.  the antidepressant effects of tramadol kick in fast and i feel fantastic again, later the bupe kicks in and i feel very nice.

when i got home from work, i felt like shit, not physically at all, im still high on bupe.  just lots of depression, pretty damn bad, too.  i just took 200mg because i dont feel so well mentally and i dont think id be able to sleep.  if in the next half hour i am happy, then ill know im pretty dependant on these things and should consider tapering off.

if this is a minor withdrawal from tramadol i couldnt imagine an extreme dose withdraw.  it has been not even fifteen minutes and i already feel better.  to me, tramadol is an extemely fast acting SSRI and SNRI.  it's almost like a happy pill, with awful withdrawal symptoms.  insta-prozac.

i had the same effects from prozac i remember.  when i took it within hours i was happy and content but felt weird and couldn't get my cock up.  i wonder if that would have the same type of withdrawal symptoms.  i may have to consider getting a script for either of these from a physician, especially considering, from what i have heard, it is now on the DEA watchlist.

someone mentioned before, "stock up".  i'll try and take his advice.

benzos dont even seem to help with depression with this one, i think it makes it worse even.  2mg of bupe with no tramadol and i was pretty damn sad, yet comfortable.  comfortably... depressed as hell.


----------



## i are spectre

wow about a half hour after i took 200mg of tramadol i feel like im on heroin and a small dose of MDMA.  i felt depressed as SHIT before i took them.  bupe + tramadol is like oxy and mdma.  very addictive, and the withdrawal is awful from tramadol.  i definitely need to taper off this.  either way im nodding after a few tokes and feel amazing.  sounds like you pillthrill, only i get the withdrawals BAD.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah I hadn't done E until recently and I totally agree. I also introduced my bf to it and with some weed he said it felt that way as well. Guess we are the lucky ones. Although I don' t have withdrawals I feel strange without it and it takes awhile to get back to functioning sober.


----------



## Wings of wax

What is this about antihistamines blocking the conversion of tramadol to its metabolites? I would like to hear more about this. 

I get that if the AH is metabolized by the same enzyme, the tramadol and the AH will "compete" for conversion. But are all AHs converted by the same enzyme as tramadol?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Wings of wax said:


> What is this about antihistamines blocking the conversion of tramadol to its metabolites? I would like to hear more about this.
> 
> I get that if the AH is metabolized by the same enzyme, the tramadol and the AH will "compete" for conversion. But are all AHs converted by the same enzyme as tramadol?



I recommend taking a look at the opiate/opioid potentation thread.

Look at it from this angle: You need the codeine (prodrug) to turn to stronger metabolites in the liver to get high, right? This same thing applies to tramadol and the other handfuls of weak to no activity opiate/opioid prodrugs.

(Most) Anti-histamines are inhibitors of the liver enzyme CYP2D6, which is necessary for the conversion to stronger metabolites to get high or even work for that matter. So cutting into your enzymes will diminish the amount converted, and prolong the effects. (If you got any.)
This is good for other opiates/opioids that do not have to be converted to have an significant effect.


----------



## Wings of wax

Then I really need a list over which AHs are metabolized by CYP2D6, if that is the enzyme that tramadol is metabolized by. 

I will have a look at the potentiation thread.
Stumbled over this:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11936702

Also, promathezine comes in a combination with codeine, which wouldn't make much sense, since codeine is metabolized by CYP2D6 as well. This must be a complex issue.

Any insights are welcome!


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Wings of wax said:


> Then I really need a list over which AHs are metabolized by CYP2D6, if that is the enzyme that tramadol is metabolized by.
> 
> I will have a look at the potentiation thread.
> Stumbled over this:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11936702
> 
> Also, promathezine comes in a combination with codeine, which wouldn't make much sense, since codeine is metabolized by CYP2D6 as well. This must be a complex issue.
> 
> Any insights are welcome!



Against many peoples belief, I still think that promethazine is there not only to boost painkilling property and reduce nausea, *but at the same time kill the euphoria if a high enough dose is taken.* It makes the codeine feel dark and gloomy, not warm and sedating.
The bolder bit is what most do not believe.


----------



## Wings of wax

Jay: So you would stay clear of promethazine while taking tramadol? 

I was thinking that it could be an idea to take some promethazine after the tramadol has been metabolized (a couple of hours). What do you think?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Promethazine after a couple of hours is good. This may be a problem for people with low seizure thresholds when combining two drugs that can lower it even further.
No high on tramadol is seizure proof. I still don't see how people are surprised when they do seize.

Taking it 30mins before is just absurd.
Taking it at the same time is also just as bad.

I would love for people to get their technique down for every single drug they do.

Every drug used for recreation has potential to be "emphasized" to make the best of the high.

Tramadol is the perfect example. As we all know, some drugs just take a (very small, but bigger) effort to use recreationaly for the best results.

As I said before, tools and knowledge make the best high.


----------



## Free_Man**

i like promethazine is OTC here and goes down well - i never have any problems using it with tram , but then again i can take fairly high ammounts and not get anywhere near a seizure - just because thats how it is for me - doesnt mean that its safe for everyone to do so

has anyone noticed how taking tramadol (esp high ammounts ) makes it really difficult to come  ?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Free_Man** said:


> i like promethazine is OTC here and goes down well - i never have any problems using it with tram , but then again i can take fairly high ammounts and not get anywhere near a seizure - just because thats how it is for me - doesnt mean that its safe for everyone to do so
> 
> has anyone noticed how taking tramadol (esp high ammounts ) makes it really difficult to come  ?



SNRI--------------------> No cum for you buddy.


----------



## i are spectre

i did it, just took about an hour longer than i wanted to.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I bet that was a tad bit frustrating.


----------



## fluxy

Tramadol is defenitely a worthwile opiate to include in any opiate users menagerie or drugs on a cycle.  Its always been a good stop gap for me,  in between oxy and codeine.  id say its more useful than codeine because there is no ceiling effect,  but ive only once had anything like a seisure or nasty ssri effect, and that was at 2500mg+ in one go,  after about 4 months of daily use when tramadol was the ONLY opiate available.  My fine motor skills dissappeared and i could hardle pop out the couple of valiums from the packet that i needed to  stop that awful feeling,  but they did.  

But being a lone opiate its strange that they arent an s8 in australia like oxy and morph.  come on, if 30mg codeine tablets on there own are S8,  why not tramadol? its kinda like doloxene, the same loophole.  

Id never take that much tramadol in one go again,  but i think its pretty reasonable to use 800mg at a time with a benzo if youve got a habit.  Am i the only one who doesnt get an SSRI effect or bad reactions from this level?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Everyone get's a SNRI effect from tramadol. Not just you.

Your fine motor skills were destroyed because you were shaking from noradrenaline.
You even said it yourself that you had a reaction before.

And it is not in between Oxycodone and Codeine. More like Darvon and codeine.
And tramadol inhibits GABA-A at those doses above 400mgs.


----------



## bme

I just got some tramadol 50mg. and I took one and it made me feel a little funny so I guess my question is WHEN will I feel the high? Do I have to take a few like 1 or 2 every 4-6 hrs. over the course of a couple days or what to feel the buzz???


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

You have to take more than that man.

Non-tolerant to get high doses are at least 200mgs.


----------



## Moral Decay

Psychedelic Jay said:


> You have to take more than that man.
> 
> Non-tolerant to get high doses are at least 200mgs.



that is not true, I've known plenty of people who have taken it at 100mg and gotten high, infact myself when I first started 100mg was my sweet spot, unless i intended to smoke weed then I would not go over 75mg, Maybe I am sensitive to the SNRI effects? I had no problem with the opiate qualities, it was the stimulation i did not care for at higher then 100mg, after a few months i was taking 200mg int eh morning and 200mg in the evening. 

My Advice is that BME start with 100mg and wait 3 hours, if at 3hours BME is not high they take another 50-100mg. Start off slow, you can always take more if you are not high enough but once you are too high you can not take back what you have already began to feel.


----------



## zolton

well, its been about a week since i first started shitting blood, and its finally stopped. i drank lots of water and ate boxes of raisin bran, and eventually my stool turned to small hard pellets instead of giant rock hard missiles. TMI? i dont think so.. 
so for anyone who is noticing bright red blood from opiate constipation, its not the most serious thing in the world although it is quite scary to see lots of blood in the toilet. it will eventually heal and go away by doing things to soften your excrement. im not saying dont go to the doctor, but for people like me who have no insurance and dont like going there anyway, you can more than likely fix the problem yourself.
thanks for your help everyone.
also, i switched to oxycontin for a few days and im surprised that there is even less constipation with it than there is with tram.. 
good luck people, and keep your asshole safe.


----------



## edgewise1

Amen on keeping your asshole safe! LOL. 

About the amount to take for.a first timer. I would agree with starting at 100 mg's then add by 50's. Just remember that it may take an hour or longer to get the full effects so do not go popping 50 mg's every 15 minutes!  

I still remember the first time I took it and at the time I had a decent tolerance to hydro. I took a single 50 mg Ultram, not a generic, and in about an hour I could feel the effects of it. I did not take anymore that day and as I remember ir lasted from mid afternoon until I went to bed. Was not a hydrocodone feel, but the feel it had was damned enjoyable!  Still is.


----------



## edgewise1

Let me add that while I did not get the same hydro high from the Ultram, the mood lift and euphoria was such that I really did not mind it not being tramadol. That, plus the ease of procuring it early on made it a no brainer in my case to switch over. Another plus was that it gave me as much pain reduction as hydrocodone did, but with less dosing.


----------



## WackyJ79

Obyron said:


> If you'll do some reading you'll find that in addition to being an opiate, Tramadol also acts as a mild SSRI (antidepressant). This is why it makes you feel so good, and why people use it for focus, etc. etc. The problem though is that if you get used to a daily habit and then stop taking it, not only do you get the opiate withdrawal, but you get SSRI withdrawal and potentially SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome.



Hi Obyron....

I'm recently coming off of a 150-200mg a day Hydromorphone (Dillaudid) habit. 

2 years ago I was hooked on Tramadol and when I quit, I found the withdrawals to be MUCH worse than what I am going through now. The restless leg syndrom meant like NO sleep for almost 3 weeks. 

Is this part of the SSRI Discontinuation Syndrom? I've never heard of this before. Is this what caused me to have such hard WD's off the Trams... 

I mean, most people would assume that the Opiate based Dillaudid would be much worse than the trams.. but as I'm finding out... the WD from the Dillys was intense, fast, and did not hold on like the trams did...  I'd take this any day over the trams. 

Can you tell me more about SSRI Discontinuation? 

Thanks Man!!!!


----------



## zolton

damn it! i just shat blood again. my poor asshole had been through a lot.. women can no longer complain to me about how childbirth is a pain men never have to go through: i give birth every week,, OUT MY ASS. 
ok ok srry dont know why im even posting this.lol
and Wackyj are u sure you dont mean 15-20 mgs? 150 is insane!


----------



## Moral Decay

zolton said:


> damn it! i just shat blood again. my poor asshole had been through a lot.. women can no longer complain to me about how childbirth is a pain men never have to go through: i give birth every week,, OUT MY ASS.
> ok ok srry dont know why im even posting this.lol
> and Wackyj are u sure you dont mean 15-20 mgs? 150 is insane!



there is an easy solution to your problem. It is a product called Magnesium citrate. go yo your local pharmacy and ask the pharmacist for magnesium citrate laxative. It is a small bottle of liquid in the laxative isle. You drink half or the whole thing and you will be shitting soft or liquid poo about 6 hours later. I do this 1-2 times a week to prevent my intestines from being scratched or my anus from tearing.

rite aid brand:






longs cherry flavor brand:





also comes in a pill formulation:


----------



## BananasAndOranges

these are wonderful. seriously.


----------



## zolton

yeah thanks moral. i try to stay away from laxatives usually but ill probably get some for my assholes sake...  ive read on a lot of laxative bottles to ask your doctor first if you take any prescription meds. are you certain that there are no interactions between laxatives and tramadol/ oxycontin? there probably arent but i always like to be 100% sure nonetheless.
thanks again. and have you ever heard of someone taking 150 - 200 mgs of dillies a day? i still think that must be a typo... or if not that is completely ridiculous...


----------



## SpellmanT7

Has anybody with ADD/ADHD taken tramadol and noticed an improvement in their concentration?

I noticed that tramadol is a SNRI (amongst other things), like strattera but before I was scripted dexedrine, I took strattera and it was useless for my ADD.

Another question - should I wait a few days between taking tramadol and dexedrine or can they be combined without ill-effects? I get a little edgy when the trams start to kick in and then I get a smooth, nearly-nod sensation with a significant mood lift.

P.S. - Anyone with tramadol retard/SR should crush them up between two plates instead of chewing them IMHO. Chewing just seems to get bits of tram in all your molars and the only way to remove it is by brushing your teeth and swallowing the gargle water...eurghh.


----------



## Wings of wax

I usually just bite the ER tramadol over in two halves, if I need a faster onset. Slower absorption means better conversion to M1 anyways.


----------



## avcpl

Just thought of a good band name:    TRAUMA DOLL


----------



## Pillthrill

The Tram is doing a number on my brain today. I'm angry, irritable, frustrated and depressed. All because of 200mg last night. Sucks when it messes with your head like that. I feel like I have no control over my own head right now...


----------



## edgewise1

Have you experieced those effects before after taking tram?  Reason I ask is because I do not remember ever having that feeling. In fact I sometimes forget to take my first dose of the day because I still feel relaxed and up from the previous day.


----------



## Pillthrill

I get what I call opiate anger when I start coming down. I become very irritable. Hell I even got mad during sex once... 
I took it last night and woke up this morning to the bf talking about how we need to be looking for a new car which threw stress on top of it and I just can't seem to hack it today. He knew it was the Tram that was making it worse, although I've been feeling somewhat down and overwhelmed lately. I took some codeine, I'm hoping that will take the edge off without having the same effect tomorrow.


----------



## Moral Decay

zolton said:


> yeah thanks moral. i try to stay away from laxatives usually but ill probably get some for my assholes sake...  ive read on a lot of laxative bottles to ask your doctor first if you take any prescription meds. are you certain that there are no interactions between laxatives and tramadol/ oxycontin? there probably arent but i always like to be 100% sure nonetheless.
> thanks again. and have you ever heard of someone taking 150 - 200 mgs of dillies a day? i still think that must be a typo... or if not that is completely ridiculous...



There is nothing on the packaging to indicate an interaction with pain killers, or anything in the insert with the medication to indicate an interaction with laxatives. Also I do it twice a week and I'm fine, I would not take them at the same time though as opiates slow down your digestive system. I usually take my last dose for the day then drink the magnesium citrate solution about two hours later or an hour or two before bed, when I wake up I have a very satisfying and bowel emptying movement. :D


----------



## i are spectre

SpellmanT7 said:


> Has anybody with ADD/ADHD taken tramadol and noticed an improvement in their concentration?
> 
> I noticed that tramadol is a SNRI (amongst other things), like strattera but before I was scripted dexedrine, I took strattera and it was useless for my ADD.
> 
> Another question - should I wait a few days between taking tramadol and dexedrine or can they be combined without ill-effects? I get a little edgy when the trams start to kick in and then I get a smooth, nearly-nod sensation with a significant mood lift.
> 
> P.S. - Anyone with tramadol retard/SR should crush them up between two plates instead of chewing them IMHO. Chewing just seems to get bits of tram in all your molars and the only way to remove it is by brushing your teeth and swallowing the gargle water...eurghh.




Yes wait 24 hours at least between taking tramadol and your dexedrine.  Id say 36 to be safe.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

why would you need to wait? i went tot he hospital before and was given darvocet after I said I take adderall.......I dont think it makes a difference. If it does I just fucked up...


----------



## Wings of wax

Back to the sedative antihistamine question: Since it takes hours for the tramadol to be converted into M1 by CYP2D6, wouldn't it make sense to take the antihistamine at the same time or even before, so it can be metabolized before the tramadol? Or do the antihistamine have too long a half-life for that?


----------



## Moral Decay

BananasAndOranges said:


> why would you need to wait? i went tot he hospital before and was given darvocet after I said I take adderall.......I dont think it makes a difference. If it does I just fucked up...



Darvocet is not the same as tramadol, they are not even the same chemical let alone the same drug. Using your experience with one drug to justify taking another is a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Wings of wax said:


> Back to the sedative antihistamine question: Since it takes hours for the tramadol to be converted into M1 by CYP2D6, wouldn't it make sense to take the antihistamine at the same time or even before, so it can be metabolized before the tramadol? Or do the antihistamine have too long a half-life for that?



This is bad, because it takes your liver longer to return to normal after you have taken the anti-histamine. So the enzymes that metabolizes Tramadol will be lower, resulting in an incomplete metabolization. For anyone means a lower potential for a high than you can really get.


----------



## Pillthrill

Uh Tram headache...
Plus, it seems to mess my sinuses up. I'm not the only one to say that either. I don't know if it dehydrates me and my sinuses get all congested or what. 
It seems the longer I take this the more my body rejects it. 
I'm always looking for ways to avoid throwing up and I am constantly hung over the next day from it.


----------



## bjv07

I have read a good bit of post in this thread(not nearly all of them).  I read about some people saying it takes 1-2 hours to kick in.  It used to take that long for it to kick in until I discovered the wonderful little thing called caffiene.  Now if I take my Tram and drink a cup of coffee or a soft drink with around 40-50 Milligrams of caffiene it starts to kick in in about 30 minutes.  I also have to take less.  I have noticed that if I take tram, or any opiate with caffience it will kick in faster and takes less.  Without the caffiene 250mg of tram will do barily anything.  With caffiene it will take only 150-200 and I am good to go.  Same thing with Hydrocodone.  If I take w/o caffiene 40mg will do nothing.  Add a little caffiene and 25-30mg is good.   The caffiene thing is not a placebo effect either.  I was prescribed panlor SS (dihydrocodiene/caffiene/acetametaphine).  I asked one of my friends who is in pharmacy school what the caffiene is for and they said it help speed up blood flow so more of the medicine can get into your system. I rather tram over hydro or oxy because it last longer.  Usually one dose of tram will last 8hrs for me as compared to 4 with hydro.


----------



## Pillthrill

I know I avoid caffeine when I'm on Tram. It bumps put the stimulant effect is has too much. So if you try this you might want to be aware that it may get you heart racing and feel a little uncomfortable


----------



## bjv07

I have heart problems and I have never noticed the Rapid heart rate or uncomfortable feeling.  I do not take alot of Caffiene with it,  45mg at most and I find it kicks in faster, others might disagree,


----------



## Pillthrill

well its about knowing you sensitivity. Everyone is different. Some people forget the stimulant effects so I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## edgewise1

I take my first dose about 7AM, as I am leaving for work,  and stop at a convience store just up the road from me for my morning coffee. Like several others I have found a faster onset with tramadol and a breakfast of coffee!


----------



## Wings of wax

Quick note: There's 200 mg of caffeine in a normal cup of coffee (on average). So 45 mg really isn't very much.


----------



## bjv07

Wings of wax said:


> Quick note: There's 200 mg of caffeine in a normal cup of coffee (on average). So 45 mg really isn't very much.



Yeah I forgot to mention the avg. amount in a cup of coffee.  The Panlor SS had 60mg/pill and it was to help increase bloodflow so more of the other medicines can get into your system.


----------



## kcal

*Can Tramadol interfere with an Oxycodone and Oxycontin high?*

Hi Guys,

I was at my PM's office today, and he left the room...so I got into the sample cabinet.  I helped myself to three bottle of Ultram, 100mg's.  I have never taken Ultram (Tramadol) before. 

 What should I expect?  

Should I even try them for getting high like I use the Oxy's for, or would it be a waster and not even close to what the Oxy's do in terms of how they make you feel?  I don't want to waste them only to be disappointed, and it sounds like they may be better off saved for a time when I run out of Oxy's, or get stuck withdrawing (which may I hope NEVER happens!)

Advice please! 

Which option should I employ:

1) Save them for withdrawl help in a case where I end up without Oxy's, 

2) try them to get high like I do with the Oxy's....?  (Mind you I only have a total of 12 Ultram ER pills, 100mg's each)

Thanks!!!  You guys rock!

Kcal


----------



## Wings of wax

Go with plan 1. Hands down the best plan.


----------



## Moral Decay

kcal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was at my PM's office today, and he left the room...so I got into the sample cabinet.  I helped myself to three bottle of Ultram, 100mg's.  I have never taken Ultram (Tramadol) before.
> 
> What should I expect?
> 
> Should I even try them for getting high like I use the Oxy's for, or would it be a waster and not even close to what the Oxy's do in terms of how they make you feel?  I don't want to waste them only to be disappointed, and it sounds like they may be better off saved for a time when I run out of Oxy's, or get stuck withdrawing (which may I hope NEVER happens!)
> 
> Advice please!
> 
> Which option should I employ:
> 
> 1) Save them for withdrawl help in a case where I end up without Oxy's,
> 
> 2) try them to get high like I do with the Oxy's....?  (Mind you I only have a total of 12 Ultram ER pills, 100mg's each)
> 
> Thanks!!!  You guys rock!
> 
> Kcal


*
1. is your best bet.* 2. is not gonna happen. You will NOT get an oxy high or anything even close to what oxy does. Tramadol can have stronger effects than oxy for some people, but it is a totally different experience with different effects.


----------



## they call me crazy

well w hen you mix valium with tramadol you get some pretty cool side effects IMO


----------



## Free_Man**

hey guys - aint been on in a while - i hope your all being good lol

i find tramadol and caffeine are cool without getting too much tachycardia (fast heartbeat)

personally the best start to my day is having 250mg tramadol - a can of relentless/with orange juice  (500ml can - 30mg of caffeine per 50ml)
and two ciggarretes (liquorice papers and menthol filters)

heaven - fucking love it!!


----------



## edgewise1

I start the out with 600 mg's of tramadol, 800 mg's of ibuprofen, a 20 oz cup of convinence store coffee (great coffee), and 2 cigs also, but mine are regular Pall Mall 100's. 

It's a great way to start!


----------



## Free_Man**

^holy fuck man i thought my tolerance was bad - lol


----------



## edgewise1

Too high for anyone. But it is coming down!  Dropped 400 mg's in the past couple of weeks. 


But I can not tell a lie as that morning dose just sets the tone for the day!


----------



## bjv07

edgewise1 said:


> Too high for anyone. But it is coming down!  Dropped 400 mg's in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> But I can not tell a lie as that morning dose just sets the tone for the day!



The reason I like Tramadol over hydro or oxy, is because a 200mg dose last around 7-8 hrs, where as 30mg of hydro or oxy only last me 4-5 hours.  But I do find that if I redose on Tramadol it doesn't work, so I usually can't  take it in the morning because the last 4 or 5 hours of would pass sooo darn slow.  but I take it around 1 and it last me the rest of the day and a few hours after work to just chill at home.  I usually work 11-12hr days.
But today I really didnt have anything to do so I took my dose of Tramadol with a Mt. Dew then waited 4 hours and took some oxycodone w/ a Mt. Dew, man this feels good! Won't be doing this too often because this feeling can definetly get addictive.


----------



## i are spectre

hey pillthrill (or any female).  just read about higher plasma concentrations of both (+/-) tramadol and its active metabolite being significantly higher in females.  perhaps that is why you get so high.  puking is a sign of your body saying no more though.  be careful sunshine


----------



## lazygit

edgewise1 said:


> I start the out with 600 mg's of tramadol, 800 mg's of ibuprofen, a 20 oz cup of convinence store coffee (great coffee), and 2 cigs also, but mine are regular Pall Mall 100's.
> 
> It's a great way to start!



I keep reading about people taking ibuprofen with tram, surely this is for analgesic effects and not potentination? seeing as ibuprofen isn't recreational


----------



## edgewise1

Yes, I take the ibuprofen for pain and the swelling causing the pain. Any "extra" high I get is purely placebo. At first I did think it was potentiating tram but after running out of the ibup for a week I came to the above conclusion.


----------



## Moral Decay

lazygit said:


> I keep reading about people taking ibuprofen with tram, surely this is for analgesic effects and not potentination? seeing as ibuprofen isn't recreational



yes it is for analgesic effects and also because sometimes tram causes tension headaches.


----------



## Cohesion

I'm stunned by this thread. I don't get how people get off on Tramadol. Do tell? Sure it puts a bit of a pep to your step but it feels dirty. My doctor handed them out like candy, and in a house of 2 head-on pill poppers, those things sit untouched. Add it to the cabinet of pills I take just to be polite.


----------



## Pillthrill

I am well aware that my body doesn't like the Tramadol anymore. I've been off it for quite awhile now actually. :D I'm sure my tolerance is down around 100 -200mg by now.


----------



## Moral Decay

mami said:


> I'm stunned by this thread. I don't get how people get off on Tramadol. Do tell? Sure it puts a bit of a pep to your step but it feels dirty. My doctor handed them out like candy, and in a house of 2 head-on pill poppers, those things sit untouched. Add it to the cabinet of pills I take just to be polite.



read the thread there areLOTS of pages about how people get off.

I don't understand this statement, you take pills to be polite? from who? your doctor? cause you are his patient/customer, if you don't like what he is writing you tell him so and get something else.


----------



## Cohesion

Yeah, good point..8) It's a bad habit of mine to sometimes reply before reading most of a thread! But I'm working on that.

Tramadol feels speedy to me.


----------



## Moral Decay

mami said:


> Yeah, good point..8) It's a bad habit of mine to sometimes reply before reading most of a thread! But I'm working on that.
> 
> Tramadol feels speedy to me.



that is because it has both opiate like effects and affects on adrenaline and serotonin, the second effects cause it to be speedy feeling. But the longer you take it you become adjusted to that speedy feeling and don't really feel it as much anymore, i found that after taking it for a week or two the opiate effect was more intense and besides a little alertness i didn't feel speedy at all.


----------



## Cohesion

I like the speedy feeling because I have a lot to do, but something keeps me from getting anything done after noon. If I take some tramadol mid-day it'll give me a boost for the rest of the day, even into the night. 

I'm going to keep my use at no more than 1x week.


----------



## RFar98

I am wondering if anyone has any experience going from suboxone to tramadol.  I am on a VERY VERY small dose of suboxone..Its hard to tell the exact dosage amount, but basically what I do is this: imagine breaking an 8mb sub in half, then imagine breaking off the smallest piece you can without making it crumble from one of the edges.  I snort that about twice a day.  I would say its about .5-.7 mg, but could be off by a little.  anyway, I have horrible tooth pain due to an abscess, and I am at school upstate ny.  the only dentist i can see is back home about 2 hrs away, and i will see him either sat or monday.  i am getting tram tomorrow and i am about to take my small dose of suboxone right now (6:41 pm) and will not take anymore until i take my tramadol which will be tomorrow at like 11 am - 1 pm.  i am really just curious about tolerance issues.  is the tramadol going to be less effective even though i take such a small dose of suboxone?  i was gonna start with 150 mg and go from there. is that too little/too much? i am looking for a pretty decent buzz but not looking to go nuts and nod or anything.


----------



## Lazyscience

I think, to enjoy Tramadol properly, you have to have been taking it for at least a few days, building up your tolerance. The first day or two, I always got in a really irritable mood and argued with people all the time, but after that, it was just a calm painless bliss from morning until night. The chronic pain I feel all the time was gone and it was like being a normal person for the first time. I was productive in my college work and hobbies and was happy and content like a happy kid at Christmas.

This could never last however, because soon enough, after a few weeks, my tolerance would build and I would be taking up to 1000mg per day which was frightening and also very expensive. There were also very unpleasant side effects like severe constipation and weight loss. So anyway, eventually I would have to stop taking it and experience the harsh withdrawals. I tried cutting down slowly,but this never worked and I couldnt resist the temptation just to take more so cold turkey was how it always went.

The first day after stopping taking it was fine but, the day after that, I would wake up feeling so bad, like extreme anxiety and depression and a feeling that the world was just a dark and scary place. Every hour seemed like a day, and the thought of just making it through the day would make me break down in tears. When sleeping I had terrifying nightmares and would wake up in a puddle of sweat every night. I've never experienced anything worse. I had no energy to walk or move. This feeling stayed for about 5 or 6 days and then slowly started to disappear taking just over a week to feel anything close to normal. The nightmares a sweating would continue up to a month after stopping.

So after going through this cycle of addiction and withdrawal many times, I would absolutely never take this drug again. I'm not even vaguely tempted to go and buy any at all which is good.


----------



## DonQuixote

I think I can relate to every word of that Lazy. It really is a strange drug. One 50mg could have me quite euphoric, motivated and euthymic in mood and yet at other times I would need at least 200mg to feel anything. The irritability too is rather disconcerting. I want out too but am unsure what route, CT or slow reduction? I've been taking it daily (50mg - 400mg) for nearly a year. Have a decent supply of Vals which should come in handy. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Lazyscience

I would definitely recommend a slow reduction but this will take enormous self discipline. I could never do it. It would help to be organised. Maybe make an Excel spreadsheet that tells you how much you should take daily and stick to it. I think a reasonable reduction would be 50mg less every week for 8 weeks or something. 

The other option which is quicker, would be cold turkey and using the Valium to ease the symptoms. (I wish Id had Valium during my withdrawals). The problem with that however, is that you will have a week or two of hell and you might be left with a Valium addiction and then have to go through withdrawals from that.

Its definitely worth getting off the Tramadol. Youll feel so much better and healthier and in control of your life.


----------



## DonQuixote

Thanks for that Lazy. I like the idea of the spreadsheet and your last sentence has motivated me even more. Cheers.


----------



## Moral Decay

DonQuixote said:


> I think I can relate to every word of that Lazy. It really is a strange drug. One 50mg could have me quite euphoric, motivated and euthymic in mood and yet at other times I would need at least 200mg to feel anything. The irritability too is rather disconcerting. I want out too but am unsure what route, CT or slow reduction? I've been taking it daily (50mg - 400mg) for nearly a year. Have a decent supply of Vals which should come in handy. Any advice would be helpful.



I suggest you reduce slowly by 50mg a day if you take capsules or 25mg a day if you have tablets and can break them in half.

How do you take them? Do you do one 500mg dose at once or a couple 250mg doses a day?

if you take one dose a day just reduce by 25-50 a day. 

If you take more than one dose a day i say take them twice a day and do like this:

with capsules:
-------morning--------evening:
day1:   250--------------250
day2:   250--------------200
day3:   200--------------200
day4:   200--------------150
day5:   150--------------150
day6:   150--------------100
day7:   100--------------100
day8:   100---------------50
day9:   50-----------------50
day10: 50-----------------00
day11: 00-----------------00

With Tablets:

-------morning--------evening:
day1:   250--------------250
day2:   250--------------225
day3:   225--------------225
day4:   225--------------200
day5:   200--------------200
day6:   200--------------175
day7:   175--------------175
day8:   175--------------150
day9:   150--------------150
day10: 150--------------125
day11: 125--------------125
day12: 125--------------100
day13: 100--------------100
day14: 100---------------75
day15:  75----------------75
day16:  75----------------50
day17:  50----------------50
day18:  50----------------25
day19:  25----------------25
day20:  25----------------00
day21:  00----------------00

I have used this method many times with tramadol and also with other addictive drugs. It works provided you stick to the schedule. If you begin to suffer harsh withdrawals after shrinking your dose one day; stay at that dose for a day or two until you are comfortable before lowering it again. You really should stick to the schedule as close as possible though. 

I myself am on day 15 of a 20day detox from Dihydrocodiene. I know you can do it. I personally have used this method about 6 times. 

You can use again after detox but you should wait at least 2-4 weeks before trying to use casually/recreationally again or you may slip right back into full blown addiction/dependency.

Good luck, you CAN do this.


----------



## nath6023

Found tramies ok with codeine. Like 800mg codeine and 600mg tramadol. That's my tolerence though. Anyone tried this mix?


----------



## edgewise1

mami said:


> I like the speedy feeling because I have a lot to do, but something keeps me from getting anything done after noon. If I take some tramadol mid-day it'll give me a boost for the rest of the day, even into the night.
> 
> I'm going to keep my use at no more than 1x week.



Famous last word's?  I hope not. Just be careful and if it is going to be 1x a week,keep it 1x a week. 

Btw, anyone take tramadol and flexeril together?  What would be the effects, and if hydrocodone is added to the mix, how much should I cut my tramadol dose?
Had to go to the ER yesterday afternoon and it seems I twisted, pulled, or pinched my sciatic nerve. I've had back pain before but NOTHING like this pain. Hence my question as that was what I was prescribed. Was unable to get it filled. By the time I left the hospital, the local pharmacies were closed.


----------



## DonQuixote

Moral Decay said:


> I suggest you reduce slowly by 50mg a day if you take capsules or 25mg a day if you have tablets and can break them in half.
> 
> How do you take them? Do you do one 500mg dose at once or a couple 250mg doses a day?
> 
> if you take one dose a day just reduce by 25-50 a day.
> 
> If you take more than one dose a day i say take them twice a day and do like this:
> 
> with capsules:
> -------morning--------evening:
> day1:   250--------------250
> day2:   250--------------200
> day3:   200--------------200
> day4:   200--------------150
> day5:   150--------------150
> day6:   150--------------100
> day7:   100--------------100
> day8:   100---------------50
> day9:   50-----------------50
> day10: 50-----------------00
> day11: 00-----------------00
> 
> With Tablets:
> 
> -------morning--------evening:
> day1:   250--------------250
> day2:   250--------------225
> day3:   225--------------225
> day4:   225--------------200
> day5:   200--------------200
> day6:   200--------------175
> day7:   175--------------175
> day8:   175--------------150
> day9:   150--------------150
> day10: 150--------------125
> day11: 125--------------125
> day12: 125--------------100
> day13: 100--------------100
> day14: 100---------------75
> day15:  75----------------75
> day16:  75----------------50
> day17:  50----------------50
> day18:  50----------------25
> day19:  25----------------25
> day20:  25----------------00
> day21:  00----------------00
> 
> I have used this method many times with tramadol and also with other addictive drugs. It works provided you stick to the schedule. If you begin to suffer harsh withdrawals after shrinking your dose one day; stay at that dose for a day or two until you are comfortable before lowering it again. You really should stick to the schedule as close as possible though.
> 
> I myself am on day 15 of a 20day detox from Dihydrocodiene. I know you can do it. I personally have used this method about 6 times.
> 
> You can use again after detox but you should wait at least 2-4 weeks before trying to use casually/recreationally again or you may slip right back into full blown addiction/dependency.
> 
> Good luck, you CAN do this.



Thanks for your help there. It would have to be the bd frequency with the capsules due to the nature of my work and my routines etc. Eleven days sounds tolerable too as I have coming up in the next few weeks some heavy domestic responsibilities. I'm fed up of being so tetchy with everyone. I used to think Tram was wonderful. It certainly isn't anymore.


----------



## Moral Decay

edgewise1 said:


> Famous last word's?  I hope not. Just be careful and if it is going to be 1x a week,keep it 1x a week.
> 
> Btw, anyone take tramadol and flexeril together?  What would be the effects, and if hydrocodone is added to the mix, how much should I cut my tramadol dose?
> Had to go to the ER yesterday afternoon and it seems I twisted, pulled, or pinched my sciatic nerve. I've had back pain before but NOTHING like this pain. Hence my question as that was what I was prescribed. Was unable to get it filled. By the time I left the hospital, the local pharmacies were closed.



personally If I were prescribed flexeril and hydrocodone I would stop taking tram, this is not good for everyone due to the snri withdrawal, I myself do not expereince that If i replace it with another opiate. good luck in finding the info you need.


----------



## wwbbs

Tramadol is an evil drug that should be more regulated than codeine they are related but no where near the same.  The effects on your body's Serotonin levels are what give it the MDMA, speed,  rolling effects increased energy etc...  If your heavily energized from Tramadol's and they make the world all better you need an Antidepressant!  There are much safer drugs than Tramadol.   I had whacked withdrawals AT LEAST 2 WEEKS of misery unexplainable withdrawal  worse than quiting daily Oxy/H+Coke addiction.  I suspect if you have underlying depression+pain this is a good drug to use sparingly.  But if your using it for recreation purposes you might be better off sniffing glue/gasoline or another solvent as there both about as harmful to your body as tramadol is.   It all became of big pharmacy dr think this stuff is super safe to use for everything.   I willing to bet LSD+Heroin would be a safer rx!  And easier for the end user to quit...   Then again your brain/body chemistry is different and your millage may very.   

One thing that is underplayed here is Serotonin Syndrome which is what makes the withdrawls even worse....  Every have a rough come down from speed/mdma/coke  you know that ugly feeling you have until you finally fall asleep.... Think of that lasting for 2 WEEKS or more Depending on how your brain/body chemistry is effected .... instead of a few hours...  This is why you should never  do Trams with Coke as the combined effects will totally confuse your body and it will just shut down from over loaded receptors...  It will make you wish you smoke crystal meth until your teeth fell out it's that bad....

Then again I can completely understand some people getting loads of pleasure... For those people talk to your Dr!  You need a legal RX for Depression etc...


----------



## Moral Decay

wwbbs said:


> Tramadol is an evil drug that should be more regulated than codeine they are related but no where near the same.  The effects on your body's Serotonin levels are what give it the MDMA, speed,  rolling effects increased energy etc...  If your heavily energized from Tramadol's and they make the world all better you need an Antidepressant!  There are much safer drugs than Tramadol.   I had whacked withdrawals AT LEAST 2 WEEKS of misery unexplainable withdrawal  worse than quiting daily Oxy/H+Coke addiction.  I suspect if you have underlying depression+pain this is a good drug to use sparingly.  But if your using it for recreation purposes you might be better off sniffing glue/gasoline or another solvent as there both about as harmful to your body as tramadol is.   It all became of big pharmacy dr think this stuff is super safe to use for everything.   I willing to bet LSD+Heroin would be a safer rx!  And easier for the end user to quit...   Then again your brain/body chemistry is different and your millage may very.
> 
> One thing that is underplayed here is Serotonin Syndrome which is what makes the withdrawls even worse....  Every have a rough come down from speed/mdma/coke  you know that ugly feeling you have until you finally fall asleep.... Think of that lasting for 2 WEEKS or more Depending on how your brain/body chemistry is effected .... instead of a few hours...  This is why you should never  do Trams with Coke as the combined effects will totally confuse your body and it will just shut down from over loaded receptors...  It will make you wish you smoke crystal meth until your teeth fell out it's that bad....
> 
> Then again I can completely understand some people getting loads of pleasure... For those people talk to your Dr!  You need a legal RX for Depression etc...



this is why a taper schedule should be administered, I posted on in this thread a few posts back.


----------



## RFar98

does anyone have any experience with going over the 400mg / day limit.  the most i have taken i think was 450 or 500.   i know its not set in stone, im just curious bc i kind of want to try to catch a buzz but im guessing i will need 800-1000 mg . dont really want to take that much all at once though.


----------



## mindtools

Were you high the first times you used tramadol? Maybe it's just not a drug for you, and 800/1000mg won't change much and still be risky.


----------



## edgewise1

It is a gamble the whole way. I take 1200 to 1300 mg's a day and have had no problems, although I upped that dosage the last two days to 1800 mg's, due to the sciatica I am experiencing. But I will be holding to the 12/13 I have gotten it down too for today. I was up to 1600 on a regular basis, but I have to ween that down and am doing so through a slow taper. I was also prescribed 10 Hydrocodone 5/500's this past Sunday when I went to the ER for the back pain (sciatica), but they did little if anything for the pain. Some people love hydro/tramadol together for the extra effect it gives them. I am one of those who get nothing from hydro if I am on tramadol. Well let me take that back. I did get some pain relief, but the junky in me wanted some hydro bliss, but nothing was forthcoming! :-(  I had to go back to the ER today as I could not stand the pain, and I don't have a really low tolerance for pain, but I missed work  Mon/Tues, and again today. I was given a cortisone shot and an oral cortisone pack to start on tomorrow. I was also prescribed 40 Vicoden 7.5/750's. 
But hopfully things will improve and I go to the ortho next week to see exactly what has happened. 

Man I sure can ramble. Maybe it's those 4 VikeES's I ate 45 mins ago. And here I said they had no effect!!!


----------



## Lazyscience

Yeah,  I used to take over 1000mg every day and I didnt have a seizure although, I worried about it a lot. Its a very expensive habit though.

The drug definitely does its job with pain relief though. I felt nothing.


----------



## legalpieslikehighs

basically i wanna sleep and tramadol is the only thing in my house and the pack says it causes drowsiness. will it help?
i took 6 so i fuckin hope so!


----------



## mindtools

hahaha, there's nothing as healthy and wise as taking random tablets with "drowsiness" on them.
I think you won't sleep. For next 6 hours or longer. 
6 tablets a' 50mg?


----------



## Moral Decay

legalpieslikehighs said:


> basically i wanna sleep and tramadol is the only thing in my house and the pack says it causes drowsiness. will it help?
> i took 6 so i fuckin hope so!



you are much more likely to be up all night. tramadol rarely causes drowsiness in people not adjusted to it.


----------



## DonQuixote

Day 4 of the above reduction regime. Physically feel like I have heavy dose of flu with awful aching joints. Moodwise tearful and feelings of total and utter hopelessness. Luckily my partner is supportive and has locked away the tram otherwise I would have been tempted to end this pain. Agree with a poster on here who has suggested an anti-depressant such as an ssri, perhaps citalopram. Twenty years ago I gave up H and this is almost as unpleasant. Please, if anybody is considering taking it recreationally be aware that it can be extremely unpleasant when you decide to stop. Awful shit.


----------



## Moral Decay

DonQuixote said:


> Day 4 of the above reduction regime. Physically feel like I have heavy dose of flu with awful aching joints. Moodwise tearful and feelings of total and utter hopelessness. Luckily my partner is supportive and has locked away the tram otherwise I would have been tempted to end this pain. Agree with a poster on here who has suggested an anti-depressant such as an ssri, perhaps citalopram. Twenty years ago I gave up H and this is almost as unpleasant. Please, if anybody is considering taking it recreationally be aware that it can be extremely unpleasant when you decide to stop. Awful shit.



If you are finding it difficult you can do what I am doing right now, stall out for a few days on the same dose. So long as you do not increase your dose it is still progress. I've been doing a DHC taper and had to stall out at 120mg in the am and 100mg in the pm because it got too uncomfortable. I'm going to stay at 120/100 until I am comfortable then continue to taper.

It gets better bro I promise you.


----------



## Lazyscience

Hang on in there DonQuixote, a life free from Tramadol is just around the corner.


----------



## legalpieslikehighs

mindtools said:


> hahaha, there's nothing as healthy and wise as taking random tablets with "drowsiness" on them.
> I think you won't sleep. For next 6 hours or longer.
> 6 tablets a' 50mg?



yeah i am v wise cos i have 3 wisdom teeth coming through 
well i was lucky! yeah they were 50mg i got a bit dizzy and hot and then felt proper dreamy and had the nicest sleep but woke up still feeling dreamy as fuck but so nice 
still, don't think i'll be taking them again! %)


----------



## avcpl

hey has anyone used cialis and tramadol at the same time?  Cialis gives me a headache so I was wondering if trams might help with that, but then again it might make it worse...


----------



## Moral Decay

avcpl said:


> hey has anyone used cialis and tramadol at the same time?  Cialis gives me a headache so I was wondering if trams might help with that, but then again it might make it worse...



Its nearly impossible to cum on tramadol, so if your gonna be having sex you prolly don't wanna take tramadol it will ruin your enjoyment, unless your one of those people who likes to fuck for 8 hours with out getting off.


----------



## medicamy

Tramadol is weird.  I agree that it is good for w/d from other opiates, but other than that, I find it pretty worthless.  I take it when I don't have anything else, which sometimes is for a week or more.  It seems like it has made my tolerance go up for the vicodin and percocets.  cause if i haven't taken those for over a week, then i should be able to take less than what i had been taking, but it doesn't ever work like that.  sucks


----------



## the_undertow

I've used tramadol to keep the wd's away from oxy/hydrocodone abuse before. While I do not condone this much, I was taking 9 50mg tabs every 8 hours, or 1350mg/day roughly. That was peak use. When I would first start, I could get by with 5 or 6 50mg tabs every 8-10 hours. Didn't get a buzz, just kept the sickness at bay...


----------



## i are spectre

i was using over 400mg a day sometimes.  after my script ran out i thought i would be fine, especially since i had some benzos around, too.  well, the w/d was awful.  my legs ached, i was hot, cold, sweaty, restless, no sleep for several days.  extreme depression.  15mg of clonazepam didn't even put me out.

i thought this stuff was a joke until i went through this a couple weeks ago.  i'll make sure i taper next time considering over 7 tabs of 2mg klonopins didn't seem to do much with this chemical (tramadol).  i'm willing to bet a lot had to do with the SSRI effects of this chemical, because this was like hydrocodone/oxycodone withdrawal with EXTREME depression/futility.  it was pretty fucking bad for what you do get out of it.  very unexpected.

it does wonders for my thoracic injury and all the shit associated with my right shoulder/arm because of my occupation, but after going through another hell, ill be weary and vigilant about my use from now on.


----------



## drancer

trammies sure does fuck you up the next day... so tired, wanting to nod off! and still itchy as fuck. mind you, it did potentiate my nang experience a few notches up so its not without its benefits...


----------



## Moral Decay

i are spectre said:


> i was using over 400mg a day sometimes.  after my script ran out i thought i would be fine, especially since i had some benzos around, too.  well, the w/d was awful.  my legs ached, i was hot, cold, sweaty, restless, no sleep for several days.  extreme depression.  15mg of clonazepam didn't even put me out.
> 
> i thought this stuff was a joke until i went through this a couple weeks ago.  i'll make sure i taper next time considering over 7 tabs of 2mg klonopins didn't seem to do much with this chemical (tramadol).  i'm willing to bet a lot had to do with the SSRI effects of this chemical, because this was like hydrocodone/oxycodone withdrawal with EXTREME depression/futility.  it was pretty fucking bad for what you do get out of it.  very unexpected.
> 
> it does wonders for my thoracic injury and all the shit associated with my right shoulder/arm because of my occupation, but after going through another hell, ill be weary and vigilant about my use from now on.



You have a thorax? what are you some sort of human ant hybrid?


----------



## i are spectre

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoracic_vertebrae


----------



## Moral Decay

i liked it better when you were part insect.


----------



## kunmo

*Quick Q*

So got some tramadol today..... woot after reading this thread (not all pages lol most of them) 


Been off subs and opiates for 3-5 months.... once and a while ill do a 30OXY to help with the RLS..... 


But i have 2 Q's

1. Has my opiates tolerance gone down enough so i wont have to take a massive dose

2. They said weight was an issue for tramadol (aka dosing)

so im 6'5 280


how much shall i do the first time.....


----------



## Nexius

idk dude, love the feeling... you can take 3 and effectively treat ur symptoms and 6 should get you high

The high isn't entirely from the MU opiate receptors, it also acts on noradrenic and serotonin receptors


----------



## kunmo

so try 300mg first time?


----------



## Nexius

yeah it takes a while to start feeling it 1-2 hours so don't tak emore

after 2 hours if you don't feel it take another 150 mg

I've taken 1.2 grams today, granted i have a large tolerance to it


----------



## Nexius

I've never had a seizure on it *Knocks on wood* i really think it's a blown up deal.

They found that <.01 % of people suffered a seizure from tramadol

Thats barely any at all


----------



## kunmo

*nex*

so 300 first time ill be okay?


----------



## Nexius

Yes you should have no worries bro


----------



## Nexius

If you're worried start with 250 mg


The seizures are tonic clonic seizures and are not fatal


----------



## kunmo

*shit pants*

so hopefully i wont shit my pants LOL..... Fuck it 

Ill do 300
and smoke some bud
and i have some flexiril 


Ill report back


----------



## Nexius

*Um do NOT take flexeril with it

AT ALL*

bud is ok

Flexeril can cause serotonin syndrome

Remember it takes about 1 -2 hours to kick in, if it doesnt after 2 hours go ahead and take more


----------



## Pillthrill

Smoke after the Tram kicks in. Makes it 100% better!


----------



## kunmo

well already was on 15mg of Flexiril and took another 5MG flexiril with the 300 Trammy Doll... didnt see ur post...... But my doc has me on both so i assume its not a huge threat if i do it with the flexiril......


smoked some bud at its peak (waited 2hours and 30 mins) 

and will continue to smoke but wont add any more flexiril at least at higher dosages than 10MG (muscle relaxer does make the Trammy Doll better, my common sense would say) 
And He has me on Gabapentin 300MG 3 times a day (for noobs its also called Neurontin) 

So i feel amazing the smoking almost tripled my feelings and my RLS is barley noticeable if any (thats why im on all this shit) 

Just wanted to get high on Tramadol because i never had it before today when i got it prescribed). 

I agree with most peoples posts on this thread. Its like almost the high of the drug you want LOL its very subtle at least my first time ever (did 300mg tomm ill try 500mg at once to see if its better).

If 500MG an okay dose for my second trammy doll try (given the other medications im on?) 

BTW last thought (clearly im F***ing high= ranting, motor skills, etc...

Isn't Tramadol a synthetic opioid or something?


----------



## Nexius

I took 500mg my first dose ever soooo


----------



## kunmo

prettty prettty good first time for only doing 300MG...... Mixed with flexiril which i will keep to low doses but i did not get sick AKA serotonin syndrome so i imagine it wont ever happen? Anyway mixed in good with the tramadol. 


and also last thing sorry. The flexiril actually made the trammy doll high better. I took another 10MG at peak (waited 2 and a half hours before i took the flexiril or smoked) (was on 20MG earlier in hte day) and it kicked it up a notch and the weed helped as well. Tomm im gonna try 500MG and smoke.... you think flexiril will be okay to take with the 500MG dose of tramadol? Considering today i did not get serotonin syndrome today.... as in i wont ever? 

Im supposed to take my 300 Neurotin tonight.... you think ill be okay? after seeing above posts? 

So thnx in advance for any help on the above.

condensed:

1. 500MG Tramadol and 10-20MG Flexiril (this will be tomm and since i did not get serotonin syndrome i assume i wont tomm?)

2. Is everything above okay with 300 MG Neurotin because im supposed to take it at night (the doc knows im on all this but prob not the tramadol lol.....)


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

wArEhOuSePuNk said:


> My dog told me Tramadol kicks ass. so i traded him some for some norcos.
> 
> then he licked his nuts & walked away



That fucked my mind up, it was so funny.


----------



## D-REN

like most people on here, i've lurked for a while to get information i've wanted about drugs. thought i'd start trying to get involved a bit myself. i've took tramadol three times now. the first time i had a dose of 100mg, the second time 150mg and the third time (last night) i had 200mg. The first two times i had no real noticeable effects besides from being more dizzy than usual when standing up. 

last night i took 200mg just before 11pm and it took a few hours before i felt anything, but the only real effects were itching, which i was expecting from reading some threads on here and also parts of me feeling slightly numbed. i found it quite hard to get to sleep, which was also expected, and some slightly strange imaginations when trying to sleep. 

I wouldn't say anything from what i felt was a high and i intend on trying it again. would i be best sticking to a 50mg increase in dosage or should i maybe try increasing to 300mg on my next try?

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Pillthrill

Kummo - 500mg is a but much if you want to stay under the seizure threshold, which is 400mg. If you have ever had a seizure in your life I'd say don't go over it. If not, it is your personal choice. I have gone as high as 800mg which many problems but it is a personal choice thing. 

I guess you could try 300mg DREN if you are determined to do it. But if you don't find your high soon, it may be because there isn't one there to find. You may not have the right enzymes for Tram. Try smoking some weed after it, that should help. Take some Benadryl if you get itchy. It makes it far more bearable.


----------



## Moral Decay

kunmo said:


> so try 300mg first time?



I disagree with that advice, I am about your same size and would suggest no more than 200mg to start. It can be really over stimulating if you take too much. Also the seizure threshold is a danger at 400+ so i would be careful not to exceed that until you have developed a tolerance to it. Tramadol can be an awesome drug if you keep the use to periodic, but judging by your history you will prolly slip into daily use as I did. Start small and work up, no reason to develop a huge tolerance too soon. 

I do agree that it takes a while to come on though, I would wait at least 2-3 hours before deciding to take more.


edit>> obviously you were OK with that dose, but most people starting out for the first time should not take more then 200mg until they know the effects. you can always add more to your dose but once you've taken it you cant un-take it.


----------



## kunmo

*300mg*

Ya 300 MG was fine my first time in fact Im still up wired.......... as FUCK in a good way.....

Adding the flexiril really made it better and so did the weed i added both at the tram peak (waited over 2 hours before addding) i didnt get serotonin syndrom so i assume im safe from getting it in the future at all?


----------



## kunmo

So still up from the tramadol last night (300mg around 5pm EST with other stuff)..... im not going to sleep i know that..... im still really awake for some reason. 

you think it would be okay to go for another 300MG after no sleep and doing the 300MG last night? Cause i would would love to continue the high all day since im not sleeping.......


----------



## kunmo

anyone?


----------



## DonQuixote

Moral Decay said:


> If you are finding it difficult you can do what I am doing right now, stall out for a few days on the same dose. So long as you do not increase your dose it is still progress. I've been doing a DHC taper and had to stall out at 120mg in the am and 100mg in the pm because it got too uncomfortable. I'm going to stay at 120/100 until I am comfortable then continue to taper.
> 
> It gets better bro I promise you.



Day 9. Spot on bro. Went to work today and felt Ok. The tapering regime is good but some support from friends or loved ones is vital. Thanks Moral, Lazy and the rest of you. It won't be long though when I start searching for some cheap euphoria again. Tried the PV but had the crappy white stuff and was ripped off. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## edgewise1

Nexius said:


> *Um do NOT take flexeril with it
> 
> AT ALL*
> 
> bud is ok
> 
> Flexeril can cause serotonin syndrome
> 
> Remember it takes about 1 -2 hours to kick in, if it doesnt after 2 hours go ahead and take more


t 


Started to call bullshit on the above UNTIL I went to Drugs.com Drug Interactions.  Glad to know that Flexeril lowers the seizure threshold  as that is one of the drugs I was prescribed for Sciatica.  Thanks for the heads up Nexius!

Here is some info from the interaction checker;

MONITOR CLOSELY: The risk of seizures may be increased during coadministration of tramadol with any substance that can reduce the seizure threshold, such as selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRI antidepressants or anorectics), monoamine oxidase inhibitors, neuroleptic agents, central nervous system stimulants, opioids, tricyclic antidepressants, other tricyclic compounds (e.g., cyclobenzaprine, phenothiazines), carbapenems, cholinergic agents, fluoroquinolones, interferons, chloroquine, mefloquine, lindane, and theophylline. These agents are often individually epileptogenic and may have additive effects when combined. Many of these agents also exhibit CNS- and/or respiratory-depressant effects, which may be enhanced during their concomitant use with tramadol.

Read more: http://www.drugs.com/interactions-check.php?drug_list=2221-0,758-386#ixzz0njW10e3R


----------



## edgewise1

kunmo said:


> anyone?



Up to you.  Personally I would, but I  have a HUGE  tolerance.  With this being your first go round, I would take it slow to avoid building up that tolerance too fast.


----------



## Nexius

edgewise1 said:


> t
> 
> 
> Started to call bullshit on the above UNTIL I went to Drugs.com Drug Interactions.  Glad to know that Flexeril lowers the seizure threshold  as that is one of the drugs I was prescribed for Sciatica.  Thanks for the heads up Nexius!
> 
> Here is some info from the interaction checker;
> 
> MONITOR CLOSELY: The risk of seizures may be increased during coadministration of tramadol with any substance that can reduce the seizure threshold, such as selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRI antidepressants or anorectics), monoamine oxidase inhibitors, neuroleptic agents, central nervous system stimulants, opioids, tricyclic antidepressants, other tricyclic compounds (e.g., cyclobenzaprine, phenothiazines), carbapenems, cholinergic agents, fluoroquinolones, interferons, chloroquine, mefloquine, lindane, and theophylline. These agents are often individually epileptogenic and may have additive effects when combined. Many of these agents also exhibit CNS- and/or respiratory-depressant effects, which may be enhanced during their concomitant use with tramadol.
> 
> Read more: http://www.drugs.com/interactions-check.php?drug_list=2221-0,758-386#ixzz0njW10e3R





I'm a pharm tech man
lol
I take my job very seriously and study alot.
I don't like people going around taking drugs with misinformation... That's how people die.

I won't give wrong information, and if theres a case that I do please correct me with referances as well


But I'm here to help


----------



## kunmo

noted gonna rip a bowl and try to pass out for a few..... But please answer this guys...

im not seizure prone but i guess with pharms u never know. I was doing flexiril with the tramadol..... didnt get the SS sickness...... But someone said flexiril lowers your seizure tolerance or something.? I think my body can handle 400MG of Tram and 10 MG of Flexiril or would you guys REALLY SUGGEST against it?


----------



## Nexius

It's simple you don't NEED the flexeril the same time you take the tramadol

Why risk it?

Just take the tramadol on it's own

I took 1.5 grams yesterday.. of course i have a tolerance, i took a flexeril at night when i went to bed
sooo

Everybodies body is different


----------



## kunmo

been feeling pretty damn good from 300MG doses mixed with some weed (second time and when i use it only for pain i take 100MG). How long can i stick around 300 before ill have to move up my dosage because of tolerance.....


----------



## edgewise1

Nexius said:


> I'm a pharm tech man
> lol
> *I take my job very seriously and study alot.*I don't like people going around taking drugs with misinformation... That's how people die.
> 
> *I won't give wrong information, and if theres a case that I do please correct me with referances as well*
> 
> But I'm here to help





Good to know!!


----------



## Nexius

edgewise1 said:


> Good to know!!



I'm on my 3rd year of chemistry, almost have my bachelors in it.  Also have my CPhT which is my pharmacist tech. certification


----------



## oxymoron310

How much Tramadol do have to take to become addicted? My friend is having cold feet about taking some with me, I don't blame him, but I told him its not going to be addicting the first few times. Just want some reassurance to give him.


----------



## Nexius

I've been taking it for months, very high doses... the worst i get is a short 1 day sicknessthis is where the issue comes in.

Tramadol can be very addicting, when it's stopped it can cause depression and fatigue, daily for a week or two.  Since tramadol boosts norephinephrine and serotonin when yous top using it those levels arent the same as if you were on.


----------



## oxymoron310

Nexius said:


> I've been taking it for months, very high doses... the worst i get is a short 1 day sicknessthis is where the issue comes in.
> 
> Tramadol can be very addicting, when it's stopped it can cause depression and fatigue, daily for a week or two.  Since tramadol boosts norephinephrine and serotonin when yous top using it those levels arent the same as if you were on.



But it wouldn't be addicting if used only one time in a night?


----------



## Nexius

no, other than a possible mild alcohol like hangover thatd be it


----------



## oxymoron310

One last question:
are these extended release and would it be safe (or painful) to snort these:
http://www.drugs.com/imprints.php?action=search&imprint=AN+627&color=&shape=

Thank you for your replies!!!!!


----------



## Nexius

Absolubtley do NOT snort tramadol, it's a idiotic move.

Tramadol is a _prodrug_ which means it gets metabolized into it's active form by the liver


Snorting it is completely pointless


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

oxymoron310 said:


> One last question:
> are these extended release and would it be safe (or painful) to snort these:
> http://www.drugs.com/imprints.php?action=search&imprint=AN+627&color=&shape=
> 
> Thank you for your replies!!!!!



Ouch!

Would you snort Effexor?


----------



## Nexius

Psychedelic Jay said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Would you snort Effexor?




rofl


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Nexius said:


> rofl



I'm laughing to.

I mean honestly, Tramadol starts off a very strong antidepressant in the same fashion as Effexor, but like you said, it has to be metabolized in order for you to even get perceivable opiate effects.

BTW, if anyone is on a stronger opiate, it is quite a back-step if you try to abuse Tramadol.


----------



## Nexius

You will still get euphoria from tramadol if you are on heavy duty opiates, because of the serotonin rush just not a strong one

I'm a lucky person where I metabolize tramadol extremely well.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I do to if I potentate it.

Have you used soma in combo with Tramadol before, if not, you should. It's very doping.


----------



## Nexius

Yeah no i haven't tried that combo.

Yeah I really should try that, cuz It gets difficult for me to sleep at night because of the tramadol for obvious reasons.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Does the richness in color saturation in you vision go up when you take tramadol?
It does for me. My vision gets really crisp.


----------



## Nexius

Yeah, and to the best of my knowledge that's attributed to the increase of serotonin.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Yeah, I think the serotonin increase is also part of the fun, not so much for the norepinephrine.


----------



## Nexius

I like the norepinephrine increase alot


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

My bad, the only reason I say that is because I have Panic disorder.


----------



## Pillthrill

oxymoron310 said:


> How much Tramadol do have to take to become addicted? My friend is having cold feet about taking some with me, I don't blame him, but I told him its not going to be addicting the first few times. Just want some reassurance to give him.



Been using ok, abusing it for years and never had ANY w/ds!


----------



## Shambles

Been ab/using it for months - always stayed below 400mg too - and I certainly have. I have a history or opie addiction though and it seems to sensitize you.


----------



## Moral Decay

kunmo said:


> been feeling pretty damn good from 300MG doses mixed with some weed (second time and when i use it only for pain i take 100MG). How long can i stick around 300 before ill have to move up my dosage because of tolerance.....



its different for everyone, I took the same dose for a year before i started to need more. it was weird cause at first it worked OK with 200mg then for a while it seemed to work even better than previously with the same dose of 200mg then over an even longer time i got less effect from that same dose. 

Now I regret I ever started using harder opiates because tramadol doesn't do much for me anymore even on really high doses. I used to get straight up smacked from 200mg.


----------



## Shambles

> at first it worked OK with 200mg then for a while it seemed to work even better than previously with the same dose of 200mg then over an even longer time i got less effect from that same dose.



This sounds very familiar and similar to SSRIs, in my experience - slap you silly initially, then gets into its stride proper and keeps you on a level for some time, then pretty much stop being effective. Sort of makes sense with the SNRI thing, I suppose. I noticed the same thing too.


----------



## i are spectre

god i love these things.

i took bupe and valium and that still didnt help wd and i have in and took some.

if i had an endless supply of it forever, id be fine, and i would want nothing else.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm paying a dear price for them now though. 
My body rejects them more and more each day. 
I have to smoke weed constantly (which sometimes I don't wanna be anymore fuck up) just to keep from throwing up.
Then I might wake up the next day and be hungover from them. A horrible headache and even my sinuses are fucked up. I think it dehydrates me
Take more because of the headache, wake up throwing up and in cold sweats from nauseousness. I hadn't eaten all day so I was just throwing up acid. Ouch. 

Fuck, this is wear years of this stuff gets to me. I guess I'm going to have to stop for awhile and try to get from 350mg back down to something that makes me less sick.


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> I'm paying a dear price for them now though.
> My body rejects them more and more each day.
> I have to smoke weed constantly (which sometimes I don't wanna be anymore fuck up) just to keep from throwing up.
> Then I might wake up the next day and be hungover from them. A horrible headache and even my sinuses are fucked up. I think it dehydrates me
> Take more because of the headache, wake up throwing up and in cold sweats from nauseousness. I hadn't eaten all day so I was just throwing up acid. Ouch.
> 
> Fuck, this is wear years of this stuff gets to me. I guess I'm going to have to stop for awhile and try to get from 350mg back down to something that makes me less sick.



are you eating food before you take your doses? Cause I would always get really sick if i didn't eat before my doses and every two hours while on it. I actually lost weight because i was eating small meals often enough to speed up my metabolism.


----------



## Pillthrill

Haven't been, no. Take it first thing in the morning and don't eat all day...
I need to take a break anyway. It isn't fair to my bf for me to be high out of my head 24/7


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> Haven't been, no. Take it first thing in the morning and don't eat all day...
> I need to take a break anyway. It isn't fair to my bf for me to be high out of my head 24/7



I bet that is your problem right there. I'm not saying you shouldn't take a break but I bet if you ate something small prior to your dose and every two hours after your dose you wouldn't be getting sick. I realize it is hard to eat while on tramadol but even something small as a jello cup or even just a piece of fruit like an apple. Before you give it up altogether I would try eating while on it one day.

There were times I did not eat while taking it and would become violently ill and then when i forced myself to eat I felt great with in 20 minutes.


----------



## Colmes

thestronger said:


> dont listen to me????? Yeah well youve got me all wrong brother.
> Number one i just said the names, tramadol and ultram. Number 2.... Ive been on them for a year and a half on and off along with ssri's i know there effects...
> Number 3 they come in 50 mg and 100 mg doses, there little white round pills with 629 on the back if your getting the generic version.
> Take 6-7 for starters, you'll feel just like an oxy forty, promise.  Thats beeen my experience and ive used opiates (all, like heroin, dilaudid, methadone, oxy, hydro, fent patches etc) i know my shit, if i didnt i wouldnt post.



*number 6 brother there is also an ultram brand name dose thats 37mg tramadol hcl with an anti inflammatory. I know my shit if i didnt i wouldn't post. Take 20 pills for starters, when you begin to shake uncontrollably, that means its working - if you see foam, then be careful and take some dxm and paxil






dont do that*


----------



## Moral Decay

^ someone who is new to a drug should never start out with numbers that high. Start small and work your way up. you can always take more if your not feeling it. But once you have eaten too much you can't un-take it. (not meaning you Colmes, I speaking in reference to "Thestronger") Its just bad advice, everyone is different and some people are more sensitive to tramadol than others, a dose that feels good to one person could cause another to have a seizure. Also there are a lot of different formulations and brands/generics of tramadol. I have seen 37mg + 325mg apap, 50mg IR, 100mg ER, 200mg ER and I've seen 3-4 name brands and A LOT more generics. No matter how much expereince one person has with a drug does not dictate that they know how much another person can handle.


----------



## kunmo

Well today i tried the dosing over a few hours.....  did 200MG then 1 hour later added 100MG and another 100MG an hour after that.... i feel way more jacked up then when i would dose all at once..... 


thnx for the tip


----------



## BananasAndOranges

tramadol by far is my favorite opiate withdrawal remedy. 200mg and a few valiums and im OK. A bowl of some fine herb and its perfecto. Sometimes may have to dose another 100 later in the day but it keeps the w/d away


----------



## yetiite

Honestly, it's amazing the amount of pharmacological knowledge that floats around this site. I work as a nurse and some of this info shit all o\/er pharmacists'.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Gabitril and Tramadol for the win.


----------



## DonQuixote

Moral Decay said:


> I disagree with that advice, I am about your same size and would suggest no more than 200mg to start. It can be really over stimulating if you take too much. Also the seizure threshold is a danger at 400+ so i would be careful not to exceed that until you have developed a tolerance to it. Tramadol can be an awesome drug if you keep the use to periodic, but judging by your history you will prolly slip into daily use as I did. Start small and work up, no reason to develop a huge tolerance too soon.
> 
> I do agree that it takes a while to come on though, I would wait at least 2-3 hours before deciding to take more.
> 
> 
> edit>> obviously you were OK with that dose, but most people starting out for the first time should not take more then 200mg until they know the effects. you can always add more to your dose but once you've taken it you cant un-take it.


Cheers Moral etc for the sound Tramadol advice. I agree for some it can be an awesome drug. But caution and regular Tram breaks are vital. Take care everyone, I'm giving me head a rest from the pharms.


----------



## edgewise1

I have a story and a question, maybe two. 
On 5/02.I picked up a clothes basket of wet clothes and immediately felt a sharp pain square in the middle of my right butt cheek. By the time I loaded the clothesbasket in my truck I could not stand up straight to walk. Two trips to the emergency room yeilded some useless hydrocodone, but did get me a refferral to the orthopedic. The visit to the ortho got me xrays and an mri. The ortho was a bit more aggressive with the meds, but not a lot as he prescribed me 90 percocets 5/325, 90 Flexeril, and 90 Ultracet.  Found out here that tramadol and flexeril are not the best two meds to mix unless you are taking them strictly as prescribed. Btw, my diagnosis is Lumbar Stenosis w/degenerative disc and this involves my sciatic nerve. I can honestly say that this is the WORST pain I have had because it has been at the same level since 5/02!  I have been put on disability leave for the rest of the school year due to this. The percocets only knock the edge off of my pain, but that is better than nothing. Also I have an appointment with a spine specialist on 5/27, this Thursday where they will be a bit more aggressive with the meds. 

Now to the questions. If you have read any of my posts you know I have a huge tolerance to tramadol, to the tune of 1200 to 1300 mgs a day. For the past 10 days my tramadol comsumption has dropped drastically because I ran out of the ones I order online and could not order more as even with insurance my money was going to pay doctor and prescription bills. I am using the ultracet, but since it contains 325 mg of acetiminiphen, as do the percocets, I have to limit myself to 12 pills total in a 24 hour period. This means 6 ultracet and 6 percocet a day. On the odd day the pain is worse I add 1 more of each. DAMN this is a long post!  If my math is correct I have dropped from 1200mg's of tramadol to 225mg' of tramadol since ultracet is 37.5 mg's of tram and 325 apap. HELLUVA' big drop in tram consumption!!!  And this has been going on for 10 days. Now I am getting 30 to 35 mgks of oxycocone each day. I am wondering if that amt of oxy is masking the severe drop in tram as I have felt only the smallest, and I mean smallest of unease from the lesser amt of tram my body is getting and only for a very short period of time at the very end of the pills wearing off. I have had a small bit of rls but have used small doses of mirapex to cure that. There is a question somewhere in there so if you can find it give me your thoughts. 

Something else I have always questioned is just how good is the online tram I have been ordering. By this I mean the actuak strength. I consistently get the AN 627 generics. I do know that the tram I get local, when I have a script seems more potent, but can't think of the brand at the moment. 

Anyway, gist of all this is that I have been wanting and trying to cut into that huge amount of tram I have been consuming for the past several years. Maybe with some dedication and smart dosing I can do this without getting an addiction to the oxycodone or other meds I might be placed on. I do have an order of 180 tramadol coming on Friday that I will accept simply to have on hand to use if I do begin to have problems with the small amount I am currently taking. I really hope this situation has provided me the means of reducing my tram consumption!

Please, commnts and thoughts.


----------



## Moral Decay

edgewise1 said:


> I have a story and a question, maybe two.
> On 5/02.I picked up a clothes basket of wet clothes and immediately felt a sharp pain square in the middle of my right butt cheek. By the time I loaded the clothesbasket in my truck I could not stand up straight to walk. Two trips to the emergency room yeilded some useless hydrocodone, but did get me a refferral to the orthopedic. The visit to the ortho got me xrays and an mri. The ortho was a bit more aggressive with the meds, but not a lot as he prescribed me 90 percocets 5/325, 90 Flexeril, and 90 Ultracet.  Found out here that tramadol and flexeril are not the best two meds to mix unless you are taking them strictly as prescribed. Btw, my diagnosis is Lumbar Stenosis w/degenerative disc and this involves my sciatic nerve. I can honestly say that this is the WORST pain I have had because it has been at the same level since 5/02!  I have been put on disability leave for the rest of the school year due to this. The percocets only knock the edge off of my pain, but that is better than nothing. Also I have an appointment with a spine specialist on 5/27, this Thursday where they will be a bit more aggressive with the meds.
> 
> Now to the questions. If you have read any of my posts you know I have a huge tolerance to tramadol, to the tune of 1200 to 1300 mgs a day. For the past 10 days my tramadol comsumption has dropped drastically because I ran out of the ones I order online and could not order more as even with insurance my money was going to pay doctor and prescription bills. I am using the ultracet, but since it contains 325 mg of acetiminiphen, as do the percocets, I have to limit myself to 12 pills total in a 24 hour period. This means 6 ultracet and 6 percocet a day. On the odd day the pain is worse I add 1 more of each. DAMN this is a long post!  If my math is correct I have dropped from 1200mg's of tramadol to 225mg' of tramadol since ultracet is 37.5 mg's of tram and 325 apap. HELLUVA' big drop in tram consumption!!!  And this has been going on for 10 days. Now I am getting 30 to 35 mgks of oxycocone each day. I am wondering if that amt of oxy is masking the severe drop in tram as I have felt only the smallest, and I mean smallest of unease from the lesser amt of tram my body is getting and only for a very short period of time at the very end of the pills wearing off. I have had a small bit of rls but have used small doses of mirapex to cure that. There is a question somewhere in there so if you can find it give me your thoughts.
> 
> Something else I have always questioned is just how good is the online tram I have been ordering. By this I mean the actuak strength. I consistently get the AN 627 generics. I do know that the tram I get local, when I have a script seems more potent, but can't think of the brand at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, gist of all this is that I have been wanting and trying to cut into that huge amount of tram I have been consuming for the past several years. Maybe with some dedication and smart dosing I can do this without getting an addiction to the oxycodone or other meds I might be placed on. I do have an order of 180 tramadol coming on Friday that I will accept simply to have on hand to use if I do begin to have problems with the small amount I am currently taking. I really hope this situation has provided me the means of reducing my tram consumption!
> 
> Please, commnts and thoughts.




personally i believe that oxy is a much more potent drug that tramadol, but you would need to take a fairly large dose to equal the amount of tram you have been taking.

there are formulations of tramadol purchased outside of the US that have 50mg of tramadol in a capsule that are extremely cheap. you might be able to find one of those and then have the tram you need and not have to worry about extra apap. If you can take a light benzo with your oxy or even promethazine it will potentate it and you shouldn't have to worry about RLS.


----------



## edgewise1

Got the pm MD, thanks!  I am actually going to try and use the situation I am in to reduce my tramadol intake. I have an order of 180 coming Thursday that I plan on being my last order. I'm thinking that the stronger narcotics I will be on will help mask the tram withdrawal, but not sure about how the snri effects will be handled, but so far I have had no problems with the great reduction of the tramadol and it has been 10 days already. I realize that I could be setting myself up for an addiction to much stronger narcotics, depending on the length of time it takes to "cure" my condition. But again, so far I have taken the meds according to the drs.instructions. So here is hoping I will be able to reduce it to a normal dosage or much better, reduce it all the way to ZERO!


----------



## Heartshapedb0x99

Over the past couple of years I have taken alot of adderall. I take about 40mg of it since my tolerance has grown so high. A few years ago I had broken my tail bone (long story) so I constantly have lower back aches. Doctor thinks ive got arthritis in my spine ( they still are doing tests) but unfortunatly she doesnt want to perscribe me anything due to any addictions that may come with it. My dad has alot of pain issues and one medication he takes is tramadol. Ive only been experimenting with it for a little over a month now and I love it. What im trying to get it tho, is that ive taken the 2 medications together many times now and everythings been fine... thus far anyway.Sad thing is, is the adderall takes alot of the tramadol high away. Therefore, if you looking for a different high by taking the 2 I wouldnt recommend it. If I dont take adderall im fine with 150-200mg of the tramadol, otherwise ill take up to 300mg. Ive mixed them only because I take adderall almost daily.


----------



## Heartshapedb0x99

Has anyone ever mixed tramadol with the liquid codeine? Would it be recommended at all?


----------



## Solide

So I'm trying to get a tramadol script from my doctor, for migraine attacks (which I do have). I was just trying to get some advice on how to best deal with this situation.

Normal painkillers (APA, iboprufen,, asperin) don't work if it's a serious migraine attack so I'm trying to get something stronger.

My doc will probably try to prescribe me codeine/APAP but the thing is, that would be great if I didn't have CYP2D6 deficiency. I've tried codeine twice, gave me MAJOR stomach cramps (first time I was 16 and took 60mg; it hurt so much I thought I was dying because I OD'd, ah the memories  ) and the ethyl-analogue (ethylmorphine) trice (up to a dose of 250mg) and felt nothing those three times.

Also, I don't think my country has hydrocodone .. wikipedia says it does but I haven't found any medication containing hydrocodone. We do have a bottle of tramadol lying around the house though, but it's my dads and he uses it for actual medical purposes (has alot of backpain) so I rather not steal to much. I have taken a few tablets and I really feel a high what feels similar to how an opiate high is described.

Anyway, what I'm trying to distill out of this incoherent rambling is this question: How do I convince my doctor to prescribe me tramadol without being labeled a drugseeker? 

I'm even more cautious, because my father has had a history of ritalin abuse that she _probably_ (not certain) knows about. So it might sound a little fishy if i start to talk about how I'm a CYP2D6 Poor Metaboliser and codeine and it's analogues don't work for me, but I've tried tramadol, so it would be superswell if she could just write me a script. 

I DO intent to use them for their intended purpose (migraines) but I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't abuse them at least a tiny bit.


----------



## mindtools

Where are you from Solide?


----------



## Moral Decay

Solide said:


> So I'm trying to get a tramadol script from my doctor, for migraine attacks (which I do have). I was just trying to get some advice on how to best deal with this situation.
> 
> Normal painkillers (APA, iboprufen,, asperin) don't work if it's a serious migraine attack so I'm trying to get something stronger.
> 
> My doc will probably try to prescribe me codeine/APAP but the thing is, that would be great if I didn't have CYP2D6 deficiency. I've tried codeine twice, gave me MAJOR stomach cramps (first time I was 16 and took 60mg; it hurt so much I thought I was dying because I OD'd, ah the memories  ) and the ethyl-analogue (ethylmorphine) trice (up to a dose of 250mg) and felt nothing those three times.
> 
> Also, I don't think my country has hydrocodone .. wikipedia says it does but I haven't found any medication containing hydrocodone. We do have a bottle of tramadol lying around the house though, but it's my dads and he uses it for actual medical purposes (has alot of backpain) so I rather not steal to much. I have taken a few tablets and I really feel a high what feels similar to how an opiate high is described.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm trying to distill out of this incoherent rambling is this question: How do I convince my doctor to prescribe me tramadol without being labeled a drugseeker?
> 
> I'm even more cautious, because my father has had a history of ritalin abuse that she _probably_ (not certain) knows about. So it might sound a little fishy if i start to talk about how I'm a CYP2D6 Poor Metaboliser and codeine and it's analogues don't work for me, but I've tried tramadol, so it would be superswell if she could just write me a script.
> 
> I DO intent to use them for their intended purpose (migraines) but I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't abuse them at least a tiny bit.



Not long ago I began to suffer anxiety/panic attacks. I had acquired a few Valium from my mother and they helped tremendously. I went into my doctors and I told him about my symptoms and the panic attack I had and that it felt as though I was having a heart attack. 

After telling my doctor this he asked me "so you want some xanax is that it?"

I told him "well my mother had given my a Valium and it caused all negative effects to dissipate and I no longer felt panicked". He said that he would start me off with 30 Valiums and see how it went. It was a life saver for me. I still get them prescribed ever since. 

I would just be honest with your doctor. I am not sure what country you are in but in the United States Tramadol is not scheduled and many doctors give it out like candy.


----------



## WorldWarMe

Moral Decay said:


> Not long ago I began to suffer anxiety/panic attacks. I had acquired a few Valium from my mother and they helped tremendously. I went into my doctors and I told him about my symptoms and the panic attack I had and that it felt as though I was having a heart attack.
> 
> After telling my doctor this he asked me "so you want some xanax is that it?"
> 
> I told him "well my mother had given my a Valium and it caused all negative effects to dissipate and I no longer felt panicked". He said that he would start me off with 30 Valiums and see how it went. It was a life saver for me. I still get them prescribed ever since.
> 
> I would just be honest with your doctor. I am not sure what country you are in but in the United States Tramadol is not scheduled and many doctors give it out like candy.


That's how I got my Ativan. I went in and told him about my anxiety and told him that my mothers Ativan worked very well, and he prescribed me 20 sublingual pills to try, and if it helped he'd up the amount so I wouldn't have to come in all the time.


----------



## Solide

> Where are you from Solide?



Belgium 



> Not long ago I began to suffer anxiety/panic attacks. I had acquired a few Valium from my mother and they helped tremendously. I went into my doctors and I told him about my symptoms and the panic attack I had and that it felt as though I was having a heart attack.
> 
> After telling my doctor this he asked me "so you want some xanax is that it?"
> 
> I told him "well my mother had given my a Valium and it caused all negative effects to dissipate and I no longer felt panicked". He said that he would start me off with 30 Valiums and see how it went. It was a life saver for me. I still get them prescribed ever since.
> 
> I would just be honest with your doctor. I am not sure what country you are in but in the United States Tramadol is not scheduled and many doctors give it out like candy.




It seems to me that US doctors seem more 'prescription-happy' than the ones over here. I think there's more of a general attitude of 'you should take as less pills as possible' over here (with doctors and regular people).

Still, I guess you guys are right and just being honest about what I want would be the best aproach. Doctors usually aren't stupid and deal with other people trying to score a script so my chances would not be the best if she suspects I'm being dishonest. Thanks for the input


----------



## DHCuser

Hi guys, I've had a read through this thread. Been using tramadol for a couple of months now (like twice a week or so, never every day).
The most I've done is 400mg at once and then whilst all high snorted another 100mg a few hours later.

My question is, a friend recently asked me if he and a couple of girls (his roommates) could try some.
I know it doesn't work for everyone and also I never really considered it a "group" type drug if you understand what I mean. Anyway, I was wondering how much they should take for their first time? I want them to have quite a moderately-strong effect so they don't say things like "pff it's only subtle". I've provided him with links to the wiki, this thread and erowid to let him research it himself, if he bothers.

Do you think 200mg each for them for their first time? Or should it be less for the girls who are smaller (150?) or more for him (250?) I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable going above 250 for them. I don't want people to have seizures or anything!
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Moral Decay

It's different for everyone, anyone I gave it to i would always give them 200mg and instruct them to take 100mg to start and if after 2-3 hour they aren't feeling great to take the other 100mg. 200mg can be over stimulating for some. Personally i would do the way I just described to you. It's more important that their first experience not be overwhelming than it is for you to get praise on how great a drug it is. Let them decide for themselves if it is a good drug with out giving them an uncomfortable dose.


----------



## Mariposa

Psychedelic Jay said:


> My bad, the only reason I say that is because I have Panic disorder.



I also have panic disorder and depression.  Tramadol can make me incredibly shaky unless I take 5 mg diazepam (both prescribed) with it.  Still, nothing lifts my mood - immediately - like tramadol does.  I'm not of the "opiates should be prescribed for depression" school of thought; I simply get horrendous side effects from absolutely everything else.  My doctor and I decided to try it as a last resort, and as I'm at about 21 days with it still active at 50 mg for the anti-d effect, with a near-immediate mood lift, I'm incredibly pleased with the results.  

This stuff worked when none of the SSRIs did.  No side effects beyond the slight increase in anxiety.

I can see the "why" as to people getting addicted to it.  I have enormous self-control because I don't want to have it stop working.  My depression has a huge pain component (possibly fibromyalgia - haven't seen the immunologist in awhile) and tramadol knocks both right out.

This drug, when other options fail, shows tremendous promise for many issues.  It can also be a drug of abuse.  

I really urge those of you who abuse tramadol to wean.  Tolerance builds quickly at more than therapeutic doses.  Tramadol will never be respected as the potent pain-relieving antidepressant it is if people (continue to) abuse it.


----------



## Scallywag

*trams and limp weenie*

Hi everyone.

I enjoy tramadol every once in a while. Usually in the range of 200-300mgs. I love the mood lift and opioid high combination. The thing I hate though is it kills my sex drive. If I know I am going to get some action on a particular night I can't go near the trams. I can't perform after taking a good dose of tramadol. Is that common? If I take other opioids I don't have this problem to the same extent..


----------



## Pillthrill

It can happen. I know my bf can get hard but can't cum on Tram. 
Just the Tram I'm sure. 

I guess I'll try eating. Eating on Tram and eating on meth is about the same. Like chewing on a paper towel...


----------



## Moral Decay

Pillthrill said:


> It can happen. I know my bf can get hard but can't cum on Tram.
> Just the Tram I'm sure.
> 
> I guess I'll try eating. Eating on Tram and eating on meth is about the same. Like chewing on a paper towel...



Try wet foods like canned peaches and vegetable soup. For me it was hard at first then i just learned which foods were good. I enjoy tram a lot more when I'm not getting sick from not eating.


----------



## Pillthrill

UH! I was feeling a little ill several hours after taking the Tram. As I was attempting to read this thread I threw up. I think thinking about the Tramadol pushed me over the edge. 
I'm so used to be nauseous that as I'm trying to take them or if I smell them I will start to gag. My brain is my worst enemy.


----------



## Daneibangeverything

lazygit said:


> Trams much better than codiene, im suprised its unscheduled. Also at my doctors practice they would rather hand you codiene than tramadol.
> 
> I still get good effects from tram but NOWAY as good as a few years ago when 3 would have me in bliss, and yes I've tried a variety of opiates
> 
> Just a bitch that it interacts with every fun drug. Does anybody know if baclofen increases the high of tram? I've heard it before but cant make my mind up.
> 
> Also how long would one have to abstain from 400mgs daily to get the full effects from MDMA? I normally take a day or two off but the magics just not totally there.


 Dose anyone know if. Codine cold water abstracted from
Tylanol 1s. Can be injected Ina vain. I did it. And drank  300mg. And was disappointed hard  thanks for any tips.   I can’t do other drugs at the moments drug testing.   (Work )


lazygit said:


> Trams much better than codiene, im suprised its unscheduled. Also at my doctors practice they would rather hand you codiene than tramadol.
> 
> I still get good effects from tram but NOWAY as good as a few years ago when 3 would have me in bliss, and yes I've tried a variety of opiates
> 
> Just a bitch that it interacts with every fun drug. Does anybody know if baclofen increases the high of tram? I've heard it before but cant make my mind up.
> 
> Also how long would one have to abstain from 400mgs daily to get the full effects from MDMA? I normally take a day or two off but the magics just not totally there.



.


----------



## Daneibangeverything

Moral Decay said:


> Try wet foods like canned peaches and vegetable soup. For me it was hard at first then i just learned which foods were good. I enjoy tram a lot more when I'm not getting sick from not eating.


 Saucy foods.  Poutine.   Soup choc milk.  Ensure drinks.    On meth east to get down.   
Make sure to min take in potassium. Pills.  And salt your water.   Helps huge.  Keep u looking healthy . I wa on gin 3 years I stubble to stay away


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Daneibangeverything said:


> Dose anyone know if. Codine cold water abstracted from
> Tylanol 1s. Can be injected Ina vain. I did it. And drank  300mg. And was disappointed hard  thanks for any tips.   I can’t do other drugs at the moments drug testing.   (Work )
> 
> 
> .



Codeine should never be intravenously injected because it causes a huge histamine reaction which can progress to anaphylactic shock.  Deep SC or IM will work if you aspirate carefully to make sure the needle is not in a vein.

I would start using codeine potentiators with the codeine -- they can really make a difference and fall into two broad categories, metabolic agents like promethazine, some catabolic steroids, and glutethimide, and intensifiers like antihistamines, tranquillisers, stimulants, anticholinergics and all that.  If you are swallowing the codeine solution, get carbonation into it so that the codeine flies through the wall of your stomach more quickly.

With drugs testing going on, you probably should also eat some poppy seeds or another whole opium product like a little paregoric because they look for codeine metabolites, namely morphine and gluconrides for the opiate part of the panel, and if that is all that is in there but no noscapine, thebaine, papaverine, and the like, they will know and be able to confirm with GC/MS that it was refined codeine that was taken. The effective morphine:codeine:noscapine ratio is usually a second confirmation they may look for to assure it was poppy seeds, which are unassailably legal.  In that respect, they are very hard to tell from opium, paregoric, poppy pod tea, laudanum and the like. 

For some of the other folks here, another thing they look for, by the way, is acetylcodeine, a common active contaminant in heroin, as well as 3 and 6-monoacetylmorphine, the main heroin metabolites along with morphine, which shows that someone used heroin rather than ate poppy seeds or took codeine or morphine.

Given that codeine is 60 per cent as strong by mouth as it is by injection, and maybe 95 per cent as a retention enema, just stir it into a little olive oil and shoot it up your bum, or put it in Alka-Seltzer and use it to wash down some promethazine, tripelennamine, or whatever.  Carisprodol is always a hit . . .

_Codeine!
Up the arse!
Codeine!
It's not a farce
Codeine!
Jerk me off!
Codeine!
"Opioid cri$i$" liars and hucksters go get lost!
Found out that your family's on Vikes
Tylenol 4, Paracodin we all really like
Who better advertiser than Howard Hughes?
400 milligrammes from your pate to shoes . . . _

-- Excerpt from "Battle Hymn of the National Codeine OTC Lobby"

that's the ticket.  Do not IV it.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Pillthrill said:


> UH! I was feeling a little ill several hours after taking the Tram. As I was attempting to read this thread I threw up. I think thinking about the Tramadol pushed me over the edge.
> I'm so used to be nauseous that as I'm trying to take them or if I smell them I will start to gag. My brain is my worst enemy.



Maybe grind the tablets or open the capsules and stir them into applesauce or pudding, and then use Coca-Cola, Sprite, 7-up or the like for any upset stomach (as they all were indeed invented as medicine all those years ago -- and adding cherry and or vanilla syrup to them increases the anti-emetic effect)?

Depending on where you are, tramadol is also sold as a pleasantly-flavoured and easy to assimilate liquid, which comes in dropper bottles of various types and dispensers which look like soft soap dispensers that squirt a dose into a liquid or spoon or ones mouth with each press.  There are effervescent tablets as well.   I used to squirt the tramadol into a glass of a vitamin drink that came in packets of effervescent powder and that was a good way to take the tramadol.  At the time I was taking it on top of dihydrocodeine and nicocodeine to have various helpful effects like lasting 3-6 hours in the sack, public speaking, all that  . . .


----------



## Jabberwocky

I had the gagging problem and I still have it, swallowing 15 pills a day in one dose makes you like this in time, but I found out if I drink something with a flavor when I take them it helps, like I swallow them with sprite not water.

if I gag, I will perform a "lock" on my neck so the body can't do the gag reflex because I make it physically imposible. also when you swallow them and you feel naseaus stay in the same spot for 40-50 mins, trams bring a lot of motion sickness.

but I find it so pleasurable to vomit on trams, I didn't vomit on them for at least 2-4 years but in the past I would do it while walking not giving a fuck because it was nice. as long as you eat, if you didn't eat anything at all and you vomit your bile reflux and your stomach starts feeling like it folds then it's not pleasurable at all. 

with trams I find it the best to eat meals divided in small doses, so a whole meal woudl be ate in 3-4 sittings, I feel very quickly full on them so this is my only hack for it


----------



## supersonic89

Does caffeine boost Tramadol's high or does it kill it? Someone knows?
I love coffee and I drink about 300 mg of caffeine (coffee, cola, tea) but I don't know if it is harmful or beneficial for tram.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Nicomorphinist said:


> Excerpt from "Battle Hymn of the National Codeine OTC Lobby"



Come to the UK mate


----------

